# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ** تراز آزمونهای آزمایشی کنکور 1400 **

## R_MAN_SH_1993

_بسمه تعالی_
سلام به همه دوستان و عزیزان

_کنکوری های 1400
_
*تراز* و *کارنامه* آزمونهای آزمایشی خودتون رو قرار بدید

بعد از هر آزمون علاوه بر اشتراک کارنامه از ماحصل آزمون و تجاربی که کسب کردید و برنامه هاتون برای آزمون بعد صحبت کنید

----------


## Hadi.Z

UP

----------


## BARONI

سلام کسی آیدی تلگرامی که کامل دی وی دی هارو بزاره داره؟

----------


## Dean

با این حجم از تقلبی که امسال شاهدش خواهیم بود ؛ ترازا همه پایین میان. ادم روش نمیشه حتی خودش کارتامشو ببینه چه برسه بزاره اینجا  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## NormaL

> با این حجم از تقلبی که امسال شاهدش خواهیم بود ؛ ترازا همه پایین میان. ادم روش نمیشه حتی خودش کارتامشو ببینه چه برسه بزاره اینجا


من شیمی یازدهمو توی طول سال ۸۰ میزدم تراز ۷۰۰۰-۷۲۰۰ میداد الان ۸۰ میزنم تراز ۶۲۰۰ میده :Yahoo (110):

----------


## R_MAN_SH_1993

UP

----------


## AmirReza400

خوب دوستان سلام من اولین کارنامه رو قرار میدم ایشالله شما هم همکاری کنین ممنون
ریاضی 10 3 تا سوال اول جابجا وارد کردم عین چی کشیده اورده پایین ترازمو :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (101):  از دست این ازمونهای انلاین  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## scorpion2020

> خوب دوستان سلام من اولین کارنامه رو قرار میدم ایشالله شما هم همکاری کنین ممنون
> ریاضی 10 3 تا سوال اول جابجا وارد کردم عین چی کشیده اورده پایین ترازمو از دست این ازمونهای انلاین


ایول امیررضا

----------


## zhi.a

درباره شیمی دهمم هیچ نظری ندارم :///
ی غلطایی داشتم ک باید برم ابتدایی :/ 
بی دقتی موج مکزیکی میزنه :/
وای دینی دهم :Yahoo (23):  مسیحی بودم هم باید بیشتر میزدم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Raha.mehrdadi

> خوب دوستان سلام من اولین کارنامه رو قرار میدم ایشالله شما هم همکاری کنین ممنون
> ریاضی 10 3 تا سوال اول جابجا وارد کردم عین چی کشیده اورده پایین ترازمو از دست این ازمونهای انلاین


ایول به شما عالیه...منابعتو میگی؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AmirReza400

سلام دوستان 
بازم مثل دفعه قبل ایشالله این بار پر شور تر کارنامه ها رو بفرستین تا یه مقایسه خوب داشته باشیم از عملکردمون تو این 2 هفته  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Apoptosis

منم صرف اینکه دوستان خجالت نکشن و شرکت کنن میذارم :/

----------


## pARiSAAAAA

[QUOTE=امیررضاجبرائیلی;1648846]سلام دوستان 
بازم مثل دفعه قبل ایشالله این بار پر شور تر کارنامه ها رو بفرستین تا یه مقایسه خوب داشته باشیم از عملکردمون تو این 2 هفته  :Yahoo (106): 
[/QUOمنبعت برا ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی میشه بگی ؟

----------


## eskalis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیررضاجبرائیلی


سلام دوستان 
بازم مثل دفعه قبل ایشالله این بار پر شور تر کارنامه ها رو بفرستین تا یه مقایسه خوب داشته باشیم از عملکردمون تو این 2 هفته 



افرین بهت ...*

----------


## sepehr_a

عمومی خیلی خراب شد
اختصاصی حدودا 6500
عمومی 5400
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## scorpion2020

زیست دهم فصل1نخوندم کاردستمون داد!  عمومی ها تصویر ناخوشایندی داشتند نزاشتم

----------


## rz1

*سلام اين برا گاجه //خسته نباشيد همگي

**البته يچي هم بگم بريد ازمونو ببينيد فوق العاده ابکي :/ فک نکنيد واو من چ خوبم*

----------


## amir1376

> *سلام اين برا گاجه //خسته نباشيد همگي
> 
> **البته يچي هم بگم بريد ازمونو ببينيد فوق العاده ابکي :/ فک نکنيد واو من چ خوبم*


*من گاج رو ازمونای پارسالش رو دیده بودم سطحش بالا بود که مخصوصا زیست و شیمی*  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir1376


من گاج رو ازمونای پارسالش رو دیده بودم سطحش بالا بود که مخصوصا زیست و شیمی 



اره منم پارسال گاج بودم ازموناي اولش ساده بودن اما بعدش خيلي قوي شد و خيلي اذيت کرد اما اين ازمون ک ساده بود//من با اينکه گاج ميرم اما جمعه اينده هم سوالات قلمچي چک خواهم کرد /دوستان شما هم اينکار کنيد تنوع سوالي داشته باشيم خيلي کمک ميکنه*

----------


## Dean

> *
> 
> 
> اره منم پارسال گاج بودم ازموناي اولش ساده بودن اما بعدش خيلي قوي شد و خيلي اذيت کرد اما اين ازمون ک ساده بود//من با اينکه گاج ميرم اما جمعه اينده هم سوالات قلمچي چک خواهم کرد /دوستان شما هم اينکار کنيد تنوع سوالي داشته باشيم خيلي کمک ميکنه*


گاج قبلا دفترچه های ازمونشو میزاشت رو سایت گاج مارکت. الان میبینم اپدیت نشده. فقط ازمونای تابستونو دارن. کسی میدونه واسه اینکه نسخه کاغذی ازمونا گیرمون بیاد چیکار کنیم؟ بجز پرینت؟ راستش پرینت قیمتش خیلی تو شهر ما رفته بالا.  پی دی اف هم سخته خب.

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dean


گاج قبلا دفترچه های ازمونشو میزاشت رو سایت گاج مارکت. الان میبینم اپدیت نشده. فقط ازمونای تابستونو دارن. کسی میدونه واسه اینکه نسخه کاغذی ازمونا گیرمون بیاد چیکار کنیم؟ بجز پرینت؟ راستش پرینت قیمتش خیلی تو شهر ما رفته بالا.  پی دی اف هم سخته خب.


اگه از دوستات کسي دارن ازشون بگير کپي کن//من همون پي دي افا گيرميارم//بهتر از هيچيه*

----------


## zhi.a

پوف :/ 
ادب و شیمی 12  :/ داغونم کرد  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sepehr_a

> زیست دهم فصل1نخوندم کاردستمون داد!  عمومی ها تصویر ناخوشایندی داشتند نزاشتم


منم تعجب کردم اون فصلو خیلی جدی گرفتن..جالبه نه تو کنکور 99 اومده نه 98 اما ... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## scorpion2020

> منم تعجب کردم اون فصلو خیلی جدی گرفتن..جالبه نه تو کنکور 99 اومده نه 98 اما ...


کانون است.....

----------


## sepehr_a

اون بالا فقط اختصاصیام هست درصدای عمومیم هم بگم و 2 تا سوالی که دارم
فارسی 23
عربی 80
معارف یکی 50 اون یکی 47(کانون آزموناش کوچیک میشه مبحثش معارف رو سخت میشه بالا زد خیلی مفهومی و سلیقه ای میشه
زبان 50(تراز 5200 داده زبان!!)
حالا سوالی که دارم:اول اینکه فارسی رو واقعا نمیدونم چجوری بخونم دوستانی که بالا میزنن بگن حتما باید تست بزنم؟برای آرایه درسنامه کتابا رو بخونم؟خیلی تو آرایه و دستور ضعیفم فیلمی چیزی اگه هست بگید
سوال دوم هم شما واقعا تو 60 دقیقه میرسید به زبان؟خیلی تعجب کردم از ترازی که زبان بهم داد..من با این که میتونم تستاشو بزنم اما معمولا نمیرسم یا تو قبلش یا وسط ریدینگ وقتم تموم میشه..امروز که دقیقا تا کلوز تستم تمام شد بابام سریع وارد شد از زیر دستم دفترچه رو کشید :Yahoo (2): چجوری میرسید خدایی :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Amf1384

> اون بالا فقط اختصاصیام هست درصدای عمومیم هم بگم و 2 تا سوالی که دارم
> فارسی 23
> عربی 80
> معارف یکی 50 اون یکی 47(کانون آزموناش کوچیک میشه مبحثش معارف رو سخت میشه بالا زد خیلی مفهومی و سلیقه ای میشه
> زبان 50(تراز 5200 داده زبان!!)
> حالا سوالی که دارم:اول اینکه فارسی رو واقعا نمیدونم چجوری بخونم دوستانی که بالا میزنن بگن حتما باید تست بزنم؟برای آرایه درسنامه کتابا رو بخونم؟خیلی تو آرایه و دستور ضعیفم فیلمی چیزی اگه هست بگید
> سوال دوم هم شما واقعا تو 60 دقیقه میرسید به زبان؟خیلی تعجب کردم از ترازی که زبان بهم داد..من با این که میتونم تستاشو بزنم اما معمولا نمیرسم یا تو قبلش یا وسط ریدینگ وقتم تموم میشه..امروز که دقیقا تا کلوز تستم تمام شد بابام سریع وارد شد از زیر دستم دفترچه رو کشیدچجوری میرسید خدایی


سلام ببین در مورد فارسی : ۱.. موضوعی   ۲.. هرشب از هر مبحث چند تا تست مثلا ۵ تا آرایه ۱۰ تا قرابت و ...  ۳ برای دستور اگر ضعف داری دستور دریافت(آرایه درسنامه های موضوعی ها خوبه معمولا)   ۴..کلا اگه تو مبحثی داغونی مثلا یه آرایه خاص فیلم کوتاه و خوب 
۵.. از همه مهم تر. صبر صبر صبر صبر صبر ........

----------


## telma_alen

مسیله این است  که عایا
سوالا ابکی شده یا شما ازبس ازمون دادین باتجربه این گزینه سومم اینکه ترازبالا های کشور یه جا جمع شدین؟؟؟؟

----------


## AmirXD

> سلام ببین در مورد فارسی : ۱.. موضوعی   ۲.. هرشب از هر مبحث چند تا تست مثلا ۵ تا آرایه ۱۰ تا قرابت و ...  ۳ برای دستور اگر ضعف داری دستور دریافت(آرایه درسنامه های موضوعی ها خوبه معمولا)   ۴..کلا اگه تو مبحثی داغونی مثلا یه آرایه خاص فیلم کوتاه و خوب 
> ۵.. از همه مهم تر. صبر صبر صبر صبر صبر ........


یه سوال اگه آرایه رو تازه شروع کرده باشیم خوندن، چقدر وقت بذاریم روی تک آرایه ها؟
تو آزمون آرایه به صورت جامع میاد
 تا بخوایم به اون مرحله برسیم که تک آرایه رو تک تک کار کنیم وقت زیادی میبره  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## zhi.a

> اون بالا فقط اختصاصیام هست درصدای عمومیم هم بگم و 2 تا سوالی که دارم
> فارسی 23
> عربی 80
> معارف یکی 50 اون یکی 47(کانون آزموناش کوچیک میشه مبحثش معارف رو سخت میشه بالا زد خیلی مفهومی و سلیقه ای میشه
> زبان 50(تراز 5200 داده زبان!!)
> حالا سوالی که دارم:اول اینکه فارسی رو واقعا نمیدونم چجوری بخونم دوستانی که بالا میزنن بگن حتما باید تست بزنم؟برای آرایه درسنامه کتابا رو بخونم؟خیلی تو آرایه و دستور ضعیفم فیلمی چیزی اگه هست بگید
> سوال دوم هم شما واقعا تو 60 دقیقه میرسید به زبان؟خیلی تعجب کردم از ترازی که زبان بهم داد..من با این که میتونم تستاشو بزنم اما معمولا نمیرسم یا تو قبلش یا وسط ریدینگ وقتم تموم میشه..امروز که دقیقا تا کلوز تستم تمام شد بابام سریع وارد شد از زیر دستم دفترچه رو کشیدچجوری میرسید خدایی


من تو اختصاصی وقت اضاف اوردم اما تو عمومی شدیدن وقت کم اوردم. چون ازمون رو هم حضوری داده بودم نمیشد ک مثلن بخوام تایم اختصاصیمو بدم ب عمومیم و ادبیاتی ک خیلی از سوالاشو علامت زده بودم ک دور دوم بررسیش کنم ب فنا رفت :/ زبان این ازمون متنش یکم سنگین بود و نا اشنا. برای همین وقت خیلی میبرد. هرچن خیلی درصد زبانم هم چیز چشمگیری نیست ولی خب با توجه ب سختی متنش حس میکنم ک خوب زدم متنشو :/ زیاد روش وقت نزار اصن نباید متنو کامل بخونی سوالا رو نگاه کن بعد بیا بگرد ببین کجای متن درباره اون موضوع سوال حرف زده حالا بیا اون پاراگرافو بخون از ی طرف دیگه تو دینی سوالا رو سریعتر بزن. زده تو 15 دقیقه ولی تو سریعتر تمومش کن ک بتونی وقتشو بدی ب زبان.
اما خب درکل واقعن کنار اومدن با تایمش سخته. من اصلن فکر نمیکردم ک اونطوری سر عمومی کمبود وقت پیدا کنم  :Yahoo (19):  اما بنظرم چند ازمون بگذره عادت میکنیم  :Yahoo (4):  تو خونه هم ک تست میزنی تو زمان کمتر بزن ک عادت کنی ب زمان کم.
ی چیز دیگه هم ک هست الان درصد عربیت خوبه یعنی توش قوی هستی. میتونی سوالای اونو سریعتر جواب بدی و وقتشو بدی ب زبان(در حد 2 یا 3 دقیقه هم کافیه)

----------


## Mohamad_R

> یه سوال اگه آرایه رو تازه شروع کرده باشیم خوندن، چقدر وقت بذاریم روی تک آرایه ها؟
> تو آزمون آرایه به صورت جامع میاد
>  تا بخوایم به اون مرحله برسیم که تک آرایه رو تک تک کار کنیم وقت زیادی میبره




اگه الگو خریدی برو تیپ بندی هارو بزن . لازم نیس برا هر ارایه تست بزنی . مثلا اسلوب یا تضاد و پارادوکس تمرین میخوان؟ 


تیپ تست جامع بزن راه میوفته خودش

----------


## Mahdis79

> فایل پیوست 94795
> پوف :/ 
> ادب و شیمی 12  :/ داغونم کرد


میشه بگید منبع زیست و شیمی تون چیه؟؟

----------


## zhi.a

> میشه بگید منبع زیست و شیمی تون چیه؟؟


شیمی؟ :/ آه با این شیمی داغون من چرا ازم درباره شیمی میپرسی؟ :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (20): 
زیست: خیلی سبز پایه(پینوکیو :/) و دوازدهم/ فانتوم(هر سه سال)
شیمی: بازرگان هر سه سال موج پایه

----------


## Amirsh23

> شیمی؟ :/ آه با این شیمی داغون من چرا ازم درباره شیمی میپرسی؟
> زیست: خیلی سبز پایه و دوازدهم/ فانتوم(هر سه سال)
> شیمی: بازرگان هر سه سال موج پایه


راست میگن موج روی مسایل زیاد کارنکرده؟؟ اخه کتابش دو ساله همونه ویرایش نشده

----------


## zhi.a

> راست میگن موج روی مسایل زیاد کارنکرده؟؟ اخه کتابش دو ساله همونه ویرایش نشده


بیشتر ب مفاهیم و حفظیتاش اهمیت داده تا مسائل
بعضی فصلا مسئلش واقعن خیلی خیلی کمه :/ ولی بعضی فصلا ن تعداد مسائلش خوبه

----------


## Amirsh23

> بیشتر ب مفاهیم و حفظیتاش اهمیت داده تا مسائل
> بعضی فصلا مسئلش واقعن خیلی خیلی کمه :/ ولی بعضی فصلا ن تعداد مسائلش خوبه


یرا دوازدهم که هیچ ولی برای پایه به دردم میخوره بگیرم؟ فیزیک الگو هم دیدی؟

----------


## zhi.a

> یرا دوازدهم که هیچ ولی برای پایه به دردم میخوره بگیرم؟ فیزیک الگو هم دیدی؟


اره. پایشو بگیر. زدنش خالی از لطف نیست(شاید مسائلش زیاد نباشه اما سوالای خوبیو اورده)
ن متاسفانه فیزیک الگو رو ندیدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## scorpion2020

دوستان چرا اولین سوالی که میپرسید ازکسی که نتیجش خوب بوده راجب منابعه!؟
همه که خیلی از کتاب هاشون شبیه همه!!؟؟

----------


## amir1376

> دوستان چرا اولین سوالی که میپرسید ازکسی که نتیجش خوب بوده راجب منابعه!؟
> همه که خیلی از کتاب هاشون شبیه همه!!؟؟


*سوالت خیلی قشنگه...ولی دریغا که کسی توجه نمیکنه
**دوستان فکر میکنن منابع قراره تفاوت ها رو ایجاد کنه...من دیدم طرف کل منابعو تو کتابخونه اتاقش داره باز به هرکی رتبش خوب شده میرسه سریع میپرسه منابعت چی بود ؟؟
**اگه یه بار با خودمون فکر کنیم که خوندن اون منابع و وقت گذاشتن روش مهمه نه اینکه صرفا منبع چیه راه رستگاری خودمونو تو کنکور پیدا کردیم*  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *سوالت خیلی قشنگه...ولی دریغا که کسی توجه نمیکنه
> **دوستان فکر میکنن منابع قراره تفاوت ها رو ایجاد کنه...من دیدم طرف کل منابعو تو کتابخونه اتاقش داره باز به هرکی رتبش خوب شده میرسه سریع میپرسه منابعت چی بود ؟؟
> **اگه یه بار با خودمون فکر کنیم که خوندن اون منابع و وقت گذاشتن روش مهمه نه اینکه صرفا منبع چیه راه رستگاری خودمونو تو کنکور پیدا کردیم*


کار از این هم گذشته دیگه افرادی رشد و نمو پیدا کردند که با منابع پز میدن  :Yahoo (20): طرف رتبه 120 هزار بود به من میگفت اینو نگیر اونو بگیر

----------


## zhi.a

> کار از این هم گذشته دیگه افرادی رشد و نمو پیدا کردند که با منابع پز میدن طرف رتبه 120 هزار بود به من میگفت اینو نگیر اونو بگیر


فقط وقتی میان نسخه پیچی میکنن :///
طرف میگه من بهت میگم فلان کتابو نزن خوب نیست :/ حالا تو خودتو بکش و هی بگو بابا من با این کتاب اوکیم اینو میخونم خوب متوجهش میشم درصدامو بالا برده
مگه قبول میکنه؟ :Yahoo (21): 
شانس ما همه علامه دهر شدن :/

----------


## amir1376

> کار از این هم گذشته دیگه افرادی رشد و نمو پیدا کردند که با منابع پز میدن طرف رتبه 120 هزار بود به من میگفت اینو نگیر اونو بگیر


*ولی خب حق بده به طرف اون داشته یکسال یا حتی بیشتر رو انتخاب منابع فکر میکرده قطعا تبحر بالایی داره نسبت به اونی که یه منبعو گرفته و اون یکسال تایمو شروع کرده به خوندن و رتبش 2 رقمی شده*  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
*طرف کتابو خریده لاشو هم وانکرده داره به بقیه میگه نه اینو نگیر من دارم اصلا جالب نیس برو فلان کتابو بگیر*  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## scorpion2020

اینجا ایران است  ...............! :33:  :33:  :33:

----------


## Dentist_jane

بچه ها کسی آزمون کامل ماز شرکت کرده؟
نمونه سوالاتش رو نگاه کردم خوب بود
برنامه ش هم که مطابق برنامه قلمچیه
فقط نمیدونم کارنامه ش و تراز ایناش چجوریه

----------


## Amir79vt

*اگه کسی مباحث ریاضیات تجربی آزمون 2 آبان میدونه بگه لطفا*

----------


## Amir79vt

> تابع همه ش به جز یک به یک و وارون
> تعیین علامت و نامعادله درجه یک و دو و گویا و قدرمطلقی
> معادلات گویا و گنگ


*مرسی*

----------


## FatemehS

سلام دوستان یه سوال داشتم در مورد تراز. من سال دهم و یازدهم گزینه دو میرفتم امسال اومدم قلم چی.  آزمون اول چون با زمان بندی و تعداد سوالای اینجا آشنا نبودم خیلی اذیت شدم و چون حالم بد شد دیگه آزمونو تموم کردم و همونا رو وارد سایت کردم (تقریبا تا آخر ریاضی جواب دادم، و زیست و فیزیک و شیمی رو شاید کلا روی هم ۱۰ تا تست جواب دادم) 
من تو گزینه دو تراز خیلیی بالا و خوبی داشتم و سعی دارم تو این دو هفته روی زمان بندی و استرس سر آزمون کار کنم تا وسط آزمون ول نکنم دوباره. بعد یه سوال داشتم با این تفاسیر میخواستم بدونم اگه جهش تراز چه مقدار باشه قلم چی تراز و رتبه رو نمیده؟ آخه همونطور که گفتم این آزمون تراز خوبی بهم نداده و احتمالا آزمون بعدی ۱۰۰۰ تا حداقل ترازم بیشتر بشه. ولی این موضوع حذف کسایی که جهش تراز دارن داره کمی نگرانم میکنه..
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین

----------


## FatemehS

> بچه ها کسی آزمون کامل ماز شرکت کرده؟
> نمونه سوالاتش رو نگاه کردم خوب بود
> برنامه ش هم که مطابق برنامه قلمچیه
> فقط نمیدونم کارنامه ش و تراز ایناش چجوریه


من آزمونا رو شرکت میکنم. ولی خیلی روحیه ام خراب شده واقعیتش. سوالای سنگینی داره نسبتا و تو همون تایم کنکوره ولی واقعا نکته داره و پاسخنامه های خیلیی خوبی داره. به قول خودشون یه کلاس درسه برای خودش.
راستی اینم بگم که علاوه بر زیستش درسای دیگه اش هم واقعا خوبه. من که به شخصه تو این آزمون اول امسال از درسای عمومی به شدت راضی بودم، پر از نکته کاربردی و دام های تستی و کادر های خفن تو پاسخنامه حتی تو این آزمون به نظرم فارسی اش از زیست هم بهتر عمل کرده بود
ولی مشکلی که هست و تو این آزمون آخر خیلیی شدید شد، شلوغ شدن سایته به دلیل حجم زیاد سرکت کننده. و این باعث میشه آزمون آنلاین دچار مشکل بشه یا گاها صفحه بالا نیاد یا سوالا تیک نخوره. کارنامه هم همچین تعریفی نیست و خیلی خلاصه واره در حد درصد و تراز و رتبه + نمایش سوالا و جوابی که شما به اونا دادی، البته فایل سوالا رو هم عصر آزمون قرار میدن

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط FatemehS


من آزمونا رو شرکت میکنم. ولی خیلی روحیه ام خراب شده واقعیتش. سوالای سنگینی داره نسبتا و تو همون تایم کنکوره ولی واقعا نکته داره و پاسخنامه های خیلیی خوبی داره. به قول خودشون یه کلاس درسه برای خودش.
راستی اینم بگم که علاوه بر زیستش درسای دیگه اش هم واقعا خوبه. من که به شخصه تو این آزمون اول امسال از درسای عمومی به شدت راضی بودم، پر از نکته کاربردی و دام های تستی و کادر های خفن تو پاسخنامه حتی تو این آزمون به نظرم فارسی اش از زیست هم بهتر عمل کرده بود
ولی مشکلی که هست و تو این آزمون آخر خیلیی شدید شد، شلوغ شدن سایته به دلیل حجم زیاد سرکت کننده. و این باعث میشه آزمون آنلاین دچار مشکل بشه یا گاها صفحه بالا نیاد یا سوالا تیک نخوره. کارنامه هم همچین تعریفی نیست و خیلی خلاصه واره در حد درصد و تراز و رتبه + نمایش سوالا و جوابی که شما به اونا دادی، البته فایل سوالا رو هم عصر آزمون قرار میدن


اصلا ازمونا روحيتون خراب نکنه//تو هرچي الان ازمونا بد بدي ولي خوب خوب تحليلشون کني خيلي ارزشش بالاتره و جاي پيشرفتت خيلي زياده تا اونيکه فقط دلش خوشه ميره ازمون ميده و مياد !! هر ازموني ک ميريد حتما حتما تحليلش کنيد از خود ازمونه مهم تره..اينو منه زخم ديده ميگم بهتون...
ازمون ساده ک بخواد روحيتو حفظ کنه بدرد نميخوره..کنکور 99 ديديد؟؟منو داغون کرد سر جلسه...صداي قلبم ميشنيدم نفسم بالا نميومد توي اون هواي گرم زير ماسک...چرا؟؟ چون منم از سوالاي سخت ازمونا فرار ميکردم ک بقول شما روحيم حفظ بشه...سوالاي کنکور ک ديدم وحشت کردم...درصورتيکه اگه بدون ترس و انرژي هاي منفي الکي باهاشون درگير ميشدم از قبل وضعم اين نبود...*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط FatemehS


سلام دوستان یه سوال داشتم در مورد تراز. من سال دهم و یازدهم گزینه دو میرفتم امسال اومدم قلم چی.  آزمون اول چون با زمان بندی و تعداد سوالای اینجا آشنا نبودم خیلی اذیت شدم و چون حالم بد شد دیگه آزمونو تموم کردم و همونا رو وارد سایت کردم (تقریبا تا آخر ریاضی جواب دادم، و زیست و فیزیک و شیمی رو شاید کلا روی هم ۱۰ تا تست جواب دادم) 
من تو گزینه دو تراز خیلیی بالا و خوبی داشتم و سعی دارم تو این دو هفته روی زمان بندی و استرس سر آزمون کار کنم تا وسط آزمون ول نکنم دوباره. بعد یه سوال داشتم با این تفاسیر میخواستم بدونم اگه جهش تراز چه مقدار باشه قلم چی تراز و رتبه رو نمیده؟ آخه همونطور که گفتم این آزمون تراز خوبی بهم نداده و احتمالا آزمون بعدی ۱۰۰۰ تا حداقل ترازم بیشتر بشه. ولی این موضوع حذف کسایی که جهش تراز دارن داره کمی نگرانم میکنه..
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین



اصن توجهي ب جهش تراز و اين چيا نکن..تراز مهمه نميگم نيس!ولي حساسيت الکي خرج کردن ب خودت ضربه ميزنه مخصوصا الان ک خيليا تقلبي ميکنن و تراز ها چندان واقعي هم نيست..طرف همه ي درسا هفتاد و هشتاد ميزنه مياد تا ترازش شده 6هزار!
عملکرد خودت رو ملاک قرار بدي خيلي بهتر کمک ميکنه ب روند پيشرفتت*

----------


## Dentist_jane

> من آزمونا رو شرکت میکنم. ولی خیلی روحیه ام خراب شده واقعیتش. سوالای سنگینی داره نسبتا و تو همون تایم کنکوره ولی واقعا نکته داره و پاسخنامه های خیلیی خوبی داره. به قول خودشون یه کلاس درسه برای خودش.راستی اینم بگم که علاوه بر زیستش درسای دیگه اش هم واقعا خوبه. من که به شخصه تو این آزمون اول امسال از درسای عمومی به شدت راضی بودم، پر از نکته کاربردی و دام های تستی و کادر های خفن تو پاسخنامه حتی تو این آزمون به نظرم فارسی اش از زیست هم بهتر عمل کرده بودولی مشکلی که هست و تو این آزمون آخر خیلیی شدید شد، شلوغ شدن سایته به دلیل حجم زیاد سرکت کننده. و این باعث میشه آزمون آنلاین دچار مشکل بشه یا گاها صفحه بالا نیاد یا سوالا تیک نخوره. کارنامه هم همچین تعریفی نیست و خیلی خلاصه واره در حد درصد و تراز و رتبه + نمایش سوالا و جوابی که شما به اونا دادی، البته فایل سوالا رو هم عصر آزمون قرار میدن


خیلی ممنونم از توضیح کاملت
پس آزمون خیلی خوبیه
فقط یه سوال
من چون چشامو لیزیک عمل کردم واسه حذف عینک الان به شدت نور گوشی و کامپیوتر و ... اذیتم میکنه و بیشتر از 1~2 ساعت نمیتونم نگاه کنم
یه چیز ماز جالب بود واسم که 4 شنبه شروع میشه و 5 شنبه ظهر تموم میشه
من میتونم چهارشنبه سوالارو دانلود کنم ببرم بیرون چاپش کنم پنجشنبه مثل آزمون حضوری و زماندار حلش کنم و تو یه ساعت فقط جواب هاشو وارد کنم؟یا از اوناس که وارد آزمون شدی باید طی یه مدت خاصی جواباتو بزنی و دیگه نمیتونی خارج و وارد شی؟؟

اینم بهت بگم اصلا روحیه تو با آزمون نباز چون کنکورت نیست به جاش خوب تحلیل کن و سعی کن رفته رفته بهتر بشی
خیلی هارو دیدیم و میشناسم که با تراز های خیلی کم شروع کرده و تو کنکور ترکونده

راستی ترازش مثل مال قلمچیه؟

----------


## Mahdis79

> شیمی؟ :/ آه با این شیمی داغون من چرا ازم درباره شیمی میپرسی؟
> زیست: خیلی سبز پایه(پینوکیو :/) و دوازدهم/ فانتوم(هر سه سال)
> شیمی: بازرگان هر سه سال موج پایه


زیست فانتوم سطحش چجوره؟
شما راصی هسی؟
چجوری در کنار فانتوم خیلی سبزم میخونی؟؟

----------


## Mahdis79

> *سوالت خیلی قشنگه...ولی دریغا که کسی توجه نمیکنه
> **دوستان فکر میکنن منابع قراره تفاوت ها رو ایجاد کنه...من دیدم طرف کل منابعو تو کتابخونه اتاقش داره باز به هرکی رتبش خوب شده میرسه سریع میپرسه منابعت چی بود ؟؟
> **اگه یه بار با خودمون فکر کنیم که خوندن اون منابع و وقت گذاشتن روش مهمه نه اینکه صرفا منبع چیه راه رستگاری خودمونو تو کنکور پیدا کردیم*


چون من واقعااا گیج شدم حالم ازین وضعیت بهم میخوره :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
شما بگو من چیکااار کنم
من برای زیست نسل جدید بگیرم خوبه؟
پشیمون نمیشم؟

----------


## amir1376

> چون من واقعااا گیج شدم حالم ازین وضعیت بهم میخوره
> شما بگو من چیکااار کنم
> من برای زیست نسل جدید بگیرم خوبه؟
> پشیمون نمیشم؟


*به خداوندی خدا قسم از این وقت تلف کردنای الانت پشیمون میشی نه از کتاب الگو 
الگو خیلی سبز مهروماه هرررررچی میگیری فقط بگیر و بخون واقعا 
بهت قول میدم از این تصمیم پشیمون نشی*  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> سلام دوستان یه سوال داشتم در مورد تراز. من سال دهم و یازدهم گزینه دو میرفتم امسال اومدم قلم چی.  آزمون اول چون با زمان بندی و تعداد سوالای اینجا آشنا نبودم خیلی اذیت شدم و چون حالم بد شد دیگه آزمونو تموم کردم و همونا رو وارد سایت کردم (تقریبا تا آخر ریاضی جواب دادم، و زیست و فیزیک و شیمی رو شاید کلا روی هم ۱۰ تا تست جواب دادم) 
> من تو گزینه دو تراز خیلیی بالا و خوبی داشتم و سعی دارم تو این دو هفته روی زمان بندی و استرس سر آزمون کار کنم تا وسط آزمون ول نکنم دوباره. بعد یه سوال داشتم با این تفاسیر میخواستم بدونم اگه جهش تراز چه مقدار باشه قلم چی تراز و رتبه رو نمیده؟ آخه همونطور که گفتم این آزمون تراز خوبی بهم نداده و احتمالا آزمون بعدی ۱۰۰۰ تا حداقل ترازم بیشتر بشه. ولی این موضوع حذف کسایی که جهش تراز دارن داره کمی نگرانم میکنه..
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین


نگران نباش رفیق! اول اینکه حواست به این نکته باشه که تراز قلمچی از 10هزاره تراز گزینه دو از 15هزار! دوم اینکه هرچقدر هم جهش تراز داشته باشی تراز و رتبه برات میاد فقط شاید اسمت رو تو نفرات برتر نزنن! ولی قطعا تراز و رتبه میاد.

----------


## sepehr_a

> خیلی ممنونم از توضیح کاملت
> پس آزمون خیلی خوبیه
> فقط یه سوال
> من چون چشامو لیزیک عمل کردم واسه حذف عینک الان به شدت نور گوشی و کامپیوتر و ... اذیتم میکنه و بیشتر از 1~2 ساعت نمیتونم نگاه کنم
> یه چیز ماز جالب بود واسم که 4 شنبه شروع میشه و 5 شنبه ظهر تموم میشه
> من میتونم چهارشنبه سوالارو دانلود کنم ببرم بیرون چاپش کنم پنجشنبه مثل آزمون حضوری و زماندار حلش کنم و تو یه ساعت فقط جواب هاشو وارد کنم؟یا از اوناس که وارد آزمون شدی باید طی یه مدت خاصی جواباتو بزنی و دیگه نمیتونی خارج و وارد شی؟؟
> 
> اینم بهت بگم اصلا روحیه تو با آزمون نباز چون کنکورت نیست به جاش خوب تحلیل کن و سعی کن رفته رفته بهتر بشی
> خیلی هارو دیدیم و میشناسم که با تراز های خیلی کم شروع کرده و تو کنکور ترکونده
> ...


نه فقط کانون این قابلیت رو داره که بتونی سوالا رو چاپ کنی قبلش(گاج رو نمیدونم) و بعد وارد کنی..ماز باید پشت سیستم بشینی تایمر هم داره اون گوشه

----------


## FatemehS

> خیلی ممنونم از توضیح کاملت
> پس آزمون خیلی خوبیه
> فقط یه سوال
> من چون چشامو لیزیک عمل کردم واسه حذف عینک الان به شدت نور گوشی و کامپیوتر و ... اذیتم میکنه و بیشتر از 1~2 ساعت نمیتونم نگاه کنم
> یه چیز ماز جالب بود واسم که 4 شنبه شروع میشه و 5 شنبه ظهر تموم میشه
> من میتونم چهارشنبه سوالارو دانلود کنم ببرم بیرون چاپش کنم پنجشنبه مثل آزمون حضوری و زماندار حلش کنم و تو یه ساعت فقط جواب هاشو وارد کنم؟یا از اوناس که وارد آزمون شدی باید طی یه مدت خاصی جواباتو بزنی و دیگه نمیتونی خارج و وارد شی؟؟
> 
> اینم بهت بگم اصلا روحیه تو با آزمون نباز چون کنکورت نیست به جاش خوب تحلیل کن و سعی کن رفته رفته بهتر بشی
> خیلی هارو دیدیم و میشناسم که با تراز های خیلی کم شروع کرده و تو کنکور ترکونده
> ...


خواهش میکنم وظیفه بود. بله ترازش تقریبا مثل قلمچیه. جامعه ی آناری نسبتا بالایی هم داره مثلا تو این آزمونایی که از تابستون دادم تقریبا ۴۰ ۵۰ هزار نفر جامعه آماری برای دوازده تجربی داره.
البته در مورد چاپ سوالا، متاسفانه فایل سوالات رو تا قبل از اتمام زمان آزمون قرار نمیدن. البته شایدم در آینده اینکار رو انجام بدن چون خیلی ها به این موضوع اعتراض داشتن به خصوص با وضعیت پیش اومده به خاطر شلوغی نت و سختی آزمون آنلاین
راستی ممنون از توصیه تون. چشم حتما تحلیل میکنم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dentist_jane

> خواهش میکنم وظیفه بود. بله ترازش تقریبا مثل قلمچیه. جامعه ی آناری نسبتا بالایی هم داره مثلا تو این آزمونایی که از تابستون دادم تقریبا ۴۰ ۵۰ هزار نفر جامعه آماری برای دوازده تجربی داره.
> البته در مورد چاپ سوالا، متاسفانه فایل سوالات رو تا قبل از اتمام زمان آزمون قرار نمیدن. البته شایدم در آینده اینکار رو انجام بدن چون خیلی ها به این موضوع اعتراض داشتن به خصوص با وضعیت پیش اومده به خاطر شلوغی نت و سختی آزمون آنلاین
> راستی ممنون از توصیه تون. چشم حتما تحلیل میکنم


بازم مرسی


اینم یه نوع تحلیل آزمون خیلی جالب که خودمم قراره اینطوری تحلیل کنم 
امیدوارم کمکت کنه

----------


## zhi.a

> زیست فانتوم سطحش چجوره؟
> شما راصی هسی؟
> چجوری در کنار فانتوم خیلی سبزم میخونی؟؟


اره خوبه.
خیلی سبزو اول میخونم چون فانتوم یکم سطحش بالاعه نمیشه ب عنوان منبع اول زدش
ببین :/
اینقدر رو منبعت وسواس نداشته باش
80 درصد مطالبشون یکیه :/ فقط ی منبعو انتخاب کن و بخووووووون 
همین! :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## AmirXD

> نه فقط کانون این قابلیت رو داره که بتونی سوالا رو چاپ کنی قبلش(گاج رو نمیدونم) و بعد وارد کنی..ماز باید پشت سیستم بشینی تایمر هم داره اون گوشه


گاج فکر نکنم بشه دانلودش کرد چاپ کرد
 ولی دفترچه سوالو میده روز آزمون بری بگیری با همون بزنی

----------


## AmirXD

این آزمونای گاج ترازشون چه طوریه؟
چه محدوده ای پایین، متوسط، بالا حساب میشه؟

----------


## sepehr_a

> بازم مرسی
> 
> 
> اینم یه نوع تحلیل آزمون خیلی جالب که خودمم قراره اینطوری تحلیل کنم 
> امیدوارم کمکت کنه


مشهدی هستین؟چون مال سالن مطالعه عارفه فکر کنم

----------


## Dentist_jane

> مشهدی هستین؟چون مال سالن مطالعه عارفه فکر کنم


نه مشهدی نیستم اما مرکز مشاوره عارف رو فالو میکنم بعضا مطالب خیلی خوبی داره

----------


## Arash_schulzy

> *فایل پیوست 94793سلام اين برا گاجه //خسته نباشيد همگي
> 
> **البته يچي هم بگم بريد ازمونو ببينيد فوق العاده ابکي :/ فک نکنيد واو من چ خوبم*


سلام دوست عزیز گاج تراز نمیده؟ الان برای این درصد زیستتون چه ترازی داده

----------


## Dean

بچه ها فیزیک دوازدهم تجربی ؛ آزمون ۲ ابان ؛ شتاب متوسطم هست یا نه؟ نوشته تا صفحه ۱۵ . وسطای صفحه  ۱۵ شتاب متوسط شروع میشه  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## sepehr_a

> بچه ها فیزیک دوازدهم تجربی ؛ آزمون ۲ ابان ؛ شتاب متوسطم هست یا نه؟ نوشته تا صفحه ۱۵ . وسطای صفحه  ۱۵ شتاب متوسط شروع میشه


اون فرمولا نیست(حرکت با شتاب ثابت)-ولی تعریفش و به دست آوردنش از نمودار سرعت-زمان هست

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط oldgunner


سلام دوست عزیز گاج تراز نمیده؟ الان برای این درصد زیستتون چه ترازی داده


سلام متاسفانه ن تراز داشتم و ن رتبه!!نميدونم علتش چي بود...!اخه هنو ثبت نامم کامل نشده بود و فقط پيش ثبت نام انجام دادم. ولي حرف زدم تا برام سايتو باز کنن..شايد برا اونه*

----------


## Dean

> تو صفحه 15 نوشته حرکت با شتاب ثابت؛شتاب متوسط مال صفحه 10 هستش پس آزمون 2 آبان حرکت شناسی تا سر حرکت با شتاب ثابت هست فیزیک دوازدهمش!مطمئنی صفحه رو درست گفتی؟


بله ببخشید اشتباه از من بود حق با شماست

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> سلام متاسفانه ن تراز داشتم و ن رتبه!!نميدونم علتش چي بود...!اخه هنو ثبت نامم کامل نشده بود و فقط پيش ثبت نام انجام دادم. ولي حرف زدم تا برام سايتو باز کنن..شايد برا اونه*



تراز و رتبه های گاج از وقتی غیرحضوری شد با یکی دوروز تاخیر داده میشه (پاسخنامه تشریحی هم با تاخیر میاد )
منم سال قبل جمعه که آزمون میدادم یکشنبه تراز و رتبه میومد......

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon



تراز و رتبه های گاج از وقتی غیرحضوری شد با یکی دوروز تاخیر داده میشه (پاسخنامه تشریحی هم با تاخیر میاد )
منم سال قبل جمعه که آزمون میدادم یکشنبه تراز و رتبه میومد......


اره ممنونم ازتون//الان ديدمشون*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط oldgunner


سلام دوست عزیز گاج تراز نمیده؟ الان برای این درصد زیستتون چه ترازی داده


الان ترازا اومدن  تراز کل هم زده 7038*

----------


## Dean

بچه ها ازمون بعدی مباحث شیمی دوازدهم؛ مسائل ph هم هست؟؟؟! یااا خدا اینکه خیلیه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> بچه ها ازمون بعدی مباحث شیمی دوازدهم؛ مسائل ph هم هست؟؟؟! یااا خدا اینکه خیلیه


آره ph هم میاد
هفته اول تموم شده... مگه بعداز آزمون 18 مهر بودجه بندی رو برای آزمون 2 آبان چک نکردی ؟ !

----------


## Dean

> آره ph هم میاد
> هفته اول تموم شده... مگه بعداز آزمون 18 مهر بودجه بندی رو برای آزمون 2 آبان چک نکردی ؟ !


خب مسایل ph میشه تا صفحه ۳۰ ؛ بودجه بندی تا صفحه ی ۲۸ عه
بعدشم حجم شیمی دوازدهم یهویی میره بالا.  خیلی تسته :Yahoo (19):

----------


## zhi.a

> بچه ها ازمون بعدی مباحث شیمی دوازدهم؛ مسائل ph هم هست؟؟؟! یااا خدا اینکه خیلیه


زهراالسادات غیاثی - سایت کانون2 ساعت قبل
سلام بله عزیزم پی اچ میاد تو آزمون برنامه راهبردی هم مشخص کرده دقیقا تا سر محلول‌های بازی میاد.یعنی از صفحه 24 کتاب درسی پی اچ اسیدی شروع شده. برنامه راهبردی هم که صفحه 28 است. به نظرم واضح است که پی اچ اسیدها جزو برنامه است
خب مشخصه ک میاد :/ :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Dean

> زهراالسادات غیاثی - سایت کانون2 ساعت قبل
> سلام بله عزیزم پی اچ میاد تو آزمون برنامه راهبردی هم مشخص کرده دقیقا تا سر محلول‌های بازی میاد.یعنی از صفحه 24 کتاب درسی پی اچ اسیدی شروع شده. برنامه راهبردی هم که صفحه 28 است. به نظرم واضح است که پی اچ اسیدها جزو برنامه است
> خب مشخصه ک میاد :/


خیلی لا*شی بازیه ک اینهمه مطلب

----------


## zhi.a

> خیلی لا*شی بازیه ک اینهمه مطلب


خیلی :////
مسخره ترین قستمش اینه ک زیست فقط یه گفتار روش میاد :/
بعد شیمی اینطوری شده :/
لعنتیا خو میگفتین کل فصل  :Yahoo (21): 
الان واقعن با کلش چ فرقی داره :// 4 تا صفحه ی ناقابل خورنده ها فقط نیستش :////
منطق برنامه ریختن کانون از پهنا تو پانکراسم :///
کل هفته رو هم شیمی بخونم مطمئنم تموم نمیشه :/

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خب مسایل ph میشه تا صفحه ۳۰ ؛ بودجه بندی تا صفحه ی ۲۸ عه
> بعدشم حجم شیمی دوازدهم یهویی میره بالا.  خیلی تسته


مسایل اسیدوباز از صفحه 24 تا 28  کتابه

قبول دارم تیپ تست های ph خیلی زیاده ولی اگه اول مفاهیم پایه رو خوب جا بندازی و ازپس سوال های مفهومیش بربیای و وارد تیپ های اولیه مسایل بشی میتونی توی این آزمون نتیجه قابل قبولی بگیری

مسایل شیمی نیاز به تمرین مستمروزیادی دارن و فهمیدن سوال مهم ترین چیزه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خیلی :////
> مسخره ترین قستمش اینه ک زیست فقط یه گفتار روش میاد :/
> بعد شیمی اینطوری شده :/
> لعنتیا خو میگفتین کل فصل 
> الان واقعن با کلش چ فرقی داره :// 4 تا صفحه ی ناقابل خورنده ها فقط نیستش :////
> منطق برنامه ریختن کانون از پهنا تو پانکراسم :///
> کل هفته رو هم شیمی بخونم مطمئنم تموم نمیشه :/



حرص نخور....تا بوده همین بوده  :Yahoo (112):  ... ما هم اینا رو تجربه کردیم

----------


## adaf$

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon


مسایل اسیدوباز از صفحه 24 تا 28  کتابه

قبول دارم تیپ تست های ph خیلی زیاده ولی اگه اول مفاهیم پایه رو خوب جا بندازی و ازپس سوال های مفهومیش بربیای و وارد تیپ های اولیه مسایل بشی میتونی توی این آزمون نتیجه قابل قبولی بگیری

مسایل شیمی نیاز به تمرین مستمروزیادی دارن و فهمیدن سوال مهم ترین چیزه


من هیچ کدوم از مسائل پ هاش رو توی کنکور حل نکردم اخرش*

----------


## FatemehS

> مسایل اسیدوباز از صفحه 24 تا 28  کتابه
> 
> قبول دارم تیپ تست های ph خیلی زیاده ولی اگه اول مفاهیم پایه رو خوب جا بندازی و ازپس سوال های مفهومیش بربیای و وارد تیپ های اولیه مسایل بشی میتونی توی این آزمون نتیجه قابل قبولی بگیری
> 
> مسایل شیمی نیاز به تمرین مستمروزیادی دارن و فهمیدن سوال مهم ترین چیزه


خودتون دارین میگین تمرین مستمر و زیاد، خب برای این آزمون که ده روز نهایتا بیشتر وقت نداریم چجوری تمرین مستمر و زیاد داشته باشیم برای مسائل پی اچ. من حرف شما رو ریپلای کردم منظورم مخالفت با حرفتون نبودا، دارم از برنامه کانون حرص میخورم فقط. بعد جالبیش اینجاس که آزمون بعدی اصلا مسائل نمیاد ینی برنامه آزمون بعدی پوششی نیست اصلا. و این افتضاحه به نظرم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خودتون دارین میگین تمرین مستمر و زیاد، خب برای این آزمون که ده روز نهایتا بیشتر وقت نداریم چجوری تمرین مستمر و زیاد داشته باشیم برای مسائل پی اچ. من حرف شما رو ریپلای کردم منظورم مخالفت با حرفتون نبودا، دارم از برنامه کانون حرص میخورم فقط. بعد جالبیش اینجاس که آزمون بعدی اصلا مسائل نمیاد ینی برنامه آزمون بعدی پوششی نیست اصلا. و این افتضاحه به نظرم


تمرین مستمروزیاد رو بطور کلی برای سوالای مسایل شیمی گفتم و منظورم برای آزمون 2 آبان نبود

منم برای سوالای اسیدوباز توی اولین آزمون بهش مسلط نشدم...توی یکی دوتا آزمون اول فقط تونستم بخش مفاهیم رو به تسلط برسونم و توی آزمون ها هم بیشتر به سوالای مفاهیم جواب دادم...توی مراحل بعدی تیپ تست های مسایل رو بیشتر کارکردم

البته برنامه روزانه ی من جوری بود که حدود 70 درصدش منطبق با بودجه بندی آزمون بود و 30 درصد بقیه طبق برنامه شخصی خودم جلو میرفتم....مثلن به قول شما آزمون بعدی اصلن مسایل اسیدوباز نمیاد ولی من برای آزمون بعد توی اون 30 درصد روزانه ممکن بود درحال جزوه نویسی و تمرین اسیدوباز میبودم
هرکسی یسری راه ها و رمزورازای  شخصی خودش رو داره  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## NormaL

چرا هر چی سرچ می زدم این تاپیک نمیومد؟ با بدبختی پیداش کردم :Yahoo (110): 
خب خوبین؟ چیکار کردین؟ آزمون چطور بود؟
به نظر من فیزیکش بد بود :Yahoo (113):  ولی بقیش خوب :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NormaL


چرا هر چی سرچ می زدم این تاپیک نمیومد؟ با بدبختی پیداش کردم
خب خوبین؟ چیکار کردین؟ آزمون چطور بود؟
به نظر من فیزیکش بد بود ولی بقیش خوب


فیزیک و زبان خراب کردم.زبان وقت کم اوردم*

----------


## NormaL

> *
> فیزیک و زبان خراب کردم.زبان وقت کم اوردم*


منم فیزیک خراب کردم چون وقت کم آوردم وسط آزمون رفته بودم توی هپروت :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zhi.a

> چرا هر چی سرچ می زدم این تاپیک نمیومد؟ با بدبختی پیداش کردم
> خب خوبین؟ چیکار کردین؟ آزمون چطور بود؟
> به نظر من فیزیکش بد بود ولی بقیش خوب


یکم ادبیات نگرانم میکنه :/ مابقی خوب بود :/

----------


## scorpion2020

سلام ازمون اختصاصیا خوب بود، تو عمومی ها سوال شکدار زیاد داشتم دیگه ببینیم چی میشه

----------


## zhi.a

کارنامه ها اومد اما ای کاش نمیومد :/ :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## AmirReza400

سلام دوستان مثل دفعات قبلی بیاین ببینیم چی میشه 
من که ادبیات رو این طوری زدم  :Yahoo (19):  یه لحظه احساس کردم همه چی سرم خراب شد  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  البته سخت بود خداییش

----------


## amir1376

> سلام دوستان مثل دفعات قبلی بیاین ببینیم چی میشه 
> من که ادبیات رو این طوری زدم  یه لحظه احساس کردم همه چی سرم خراب شد  البته سخت بود خداییش


*دمت گرم ترازت فوق العادست 

یعنی یه جوری تو کانون تقلب میکنن که با این درصدا تراز اختصاصیا شده 7200*  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  *این درصدا تو ازمون حضوری بالای 8000 عه 

*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> من هیچ کدوم از مسائل پ هاش رو توی کنکور حل نکردم اخرش*





خدایا ببین کیا شدن رتبه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

(no spm plz jus joking)

----------


## Mohamad_R

> کارنامه ها اومد اما ای کاش نمیومد :/




منظق قلم چیه ؟ من 12.15 تموم کردم . تا 12.30 کشید وارد کنم به سایت الان نداده و مونده برا پردازش دوم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sepehr_a

> کارنامه ها اومد اما ای کاش نمیومد :/


درصدا واقعا بد نبود اما 6200 شدم ولی اختصاصی و عمومی نزدیک بود این دفعه(رتبه منطقه 2 2800 حدودام)
فیزیک رو نباید میزاشتم آخر رفتم گواه زدم و بعد دوازده و پایه وسطش وقت کم آوردم باز :Yahoo (19): 
ریاضی با این که تست زیاد نزدم ولی اینقدر فیلم  آریان رو دیدم نسبتا بالا زدم

----------


## adaf$

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R







خدایا ببین کیا شدن رتبه

(no spm plz jus joking)


راست میگی، حیف سهمیه نداشتم وگرنه الان تک رقمی میشدم
فقط بهتره درباره توهینی که کردی سکوت میکردم ولی اهل سکوت نیستم::*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> منم فیزیک خراب کردم چون وقت کم آوردم وسط آزمون رفته بودم توی هپروت




من وسط عربی خاطرات تیره و تار دانش اموزیم و حرفایی که به معلما زدم و معنیشون رو نمیدونستم تامل میکردم .

----------


## zhi.a

> منظق قلم چیه ؟ من 12.15 تموم کردم . تا 12.30 کشید وارد کنم به سایت الان نداده و مونده برا پردازش دوم


نمیدونم :/
گفته بودن تا یک خو وقت داره ://

----------


## adaf$

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sepehr_a


درصدا واقعا بد نبود اما 6200 شدم ولی اختصاصی و عمومی نزدیک بود این دفعه(رتبه منطقه 2 2800 حدودام)
فیزیک رو نباید میزاشتم آخر رفتم گواه زدم و بعد دوازده و پایه وسطش وقت کم آوردم باز
ریاضی با این که تست زیاد نزدم ولی اینقدر فیلم  آریان رو دیدم نسبتا بالا زدم 



زیست شناسی آشنا و بدن انسان چیه دیگه؟؟*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> راست میگی، حیف سهمیه نداشتم وگرنه الان تک رقمی میشدم
> فقط بهتره درباره توهینی که کردی سکوت میکردم ولی اهل سکوت نیستم::*




توهین ؟ 

توهین نکردم ایی بابا . 

سهمیه رو اونایی دارن که بچشون رو دیروز فرستادن کانادا با دلار 30 هزار  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## zhi.a

> *
> 
> زیست شناسی آشنا و بدن انسان چیه دیگه؟؟*


مسخره بازیه :/
همون سوالا رو اومدن دسته بندی کردن ://

----------


## sepehr_a

به نظرتون با توجه به اینکه دارو میخوام و زمین برام مهمه کتاب تست لازمه؟چون همینجوری بالا میزنم ولی تست میخواد؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> زیست شناسی آشنا و بدن انسان چیه دیگه؟؟*




اشنا همون گواهه 

بدن انسان هم هیچی زحمت کشیدن مباحث پایه رو تقسیم کردن جانوری و انسان . البته امروز دو سوال اخر اون جانوری هم انسان بود ( پ.ن : قلم میخواد بگه موافق تکامل ادمم  :Yahoo (21): )

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

> سلام دوستان مثل دفعات قبلی بیاین ببینیم چی میشه 
> من که ادبیات رو این طوری زدم  یه لحظه احساس کردم همه چی سرم خراب شد  البته سخت بود خداییش


اقا اوضاع عالیه فقط دوتا نکته...
عمومی رو حتما بیار من خودمم همین مشکلا رو داشتما ولی بیارش بالا ک ضررش رو نبینی الان ادبیات ی درس مهمه تو عمومی ک امیدوارم روش بیشتر وقت بزاری...
تخصصیات عالین اما بدون خیلی تا کنکور مونده و هیچ وقت مغرور نشه میتونم هزاران مثال برات بیارم کسایی ک اولش خوب بودن اخرش رو خراب کردن
..همیشه مراقب باش از افت کردن و از قبل جلوشو بگیری...
موفق ک هستی امیدوارم موفق تر بشی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## adaf$

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R






توهین ؟ 

توهین نکردم ایی بابا . 

سهمیه رو اونایی دارن که بچشون رو دیروز فرستادن کانادا با دلار 30 هزار 


اینکه من نوشتم پ هاش رو حل نکردم، فقط پ هاش حل نکردم وگرنه سی تا از شیمی ها رو حل کرده بودم
مگه یه مبحث رو حل نکرده باشی دیگه رتبه ات فیکه؟*

----------


## sepehr_a

> *
> 
> زیست شناسی آشنا و بدن انسان چیه دیگه؟؟*


آشنا اسم همون گواه هست
بدن انسان جدیده یعنی از مباحث بدن انسان :Yahoo (50): 
البته تو قسمت غیر بدن انسان هم از بدن انسان اومد تو اون پنج تا

----------


## adaf$

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R






اشنا همون گواهه 

بدن انسان هم هیچی زحمت کشیدن مباحث پایه رو تقسیم کردن جانوری و انسان . البته امروز دو سوال اخر اون جانوری هم انسان بود ( پ.ن : قلم میخواد بگه موافق تکامل ادمم )


گواه که طول دوازدهم نداشتیم ما*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> اینکه من نوشتم و هاش رو حل نکردم، فقط پ هاش حل نکردم وگرنه سی تا از شیمی ها رو حل کرده بودم
> مگه یه مبحث رو حل نکرده باشی دیگه رتبه ات فیکه؟*



تعصبببببببببببببببببببببب  ببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## adaf$

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R





تعصبببببببببببببببببببببب  ببببببببببببببببببب


تعصب؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## sepehr_a

> سلام دوستان مثل دفعات قبلی بیاین ببینیم چی میشه 
> من که ادبیات رو این طوری زدم  یه لحظه احساس کردم همه چی سرم خراب شد  البته سخت بود خداییش


دمت گرم واقعا عالی ای هر دفعه ایشالا دو رقمی هم میاری کنکورو. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## NormaL

> سلام دوستان مثل دفعات قبلی بیاین ببینیم چی میشه 
> من که ادبیات رو این طوری زدم  یه لحظه احساس کردم همه چی سرم خراب شد  البته سخت بود خداییش


چه عالی :Yahoo (8): 
چجوری الان داده؟ من ۱۱ وارد کردم هنوز نیومده

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> تعصب؟؟؟؟؟*


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## adaf$

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R






نوشتی تعصب خو. :/*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> نوشتی تعصب خو. :/*



چت با شما چقدر مسرت بخشه . احساس میکنم به همین زودی بهم یه اعدام دربیاد :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *کارنامه یکی از آزمونای پارسالم رو میذارم برید حالش رو ببرین * 
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 94931





اقا اینو دعوت کنین ماه عسلی چیزی . داداش 90 رو بستن وگرنه باید میومدی استراتژی توضیح میدادی :Y (648):  :Y (634):

----------


## adaf$

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R





چت با شما چقدر مسرت بخشه . احساس میکنم به همین زودی بهم یه اعدام دربیاد


؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## scorpion2020

این تاپیک ازمون ازمایشیه میشه اینجا جر وبحث نکنید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
و یه موردم بگم صدف: به قول مهران مدیری توضیح دادن نشانه ی ضعفه !!!!!!

----------


## mohammad1381

دوستان من فقط یک توصیه دارم:اگر کم زدید نامید و اگر زیاد مغرور نشوید.

----------


## Amir79vt

*اگه کسی مباحث ریاضیات تجربی آزمون بعدی رو میدونه ممنون میشم بگه*

----------


## scorpion2020

> *اگه کسی مباحث ریاضیات تجربی آزمون بعدی رو میدونه ممنون میشم بگه*


تابع وارونم اضافه میشه
پایه: معادله وتابع درجه2

----------


## Amir79vt

> تابع وارونم اضافه میشه
> پایه: معادله وتابع درجه2


*مرسی*

----------


## Amirsh23

> *مرسی*


داداش فکر کنم شما هر سری میپرسی . توی سایت کانون میتونی برنامه راهبردی رو کامل دانلود کنی به طور رایگان اینطوری راحت تر میشی

----------


## sepehr_a

> *اگه کسی مباحث ریاضیات تجربی آزمون بعدی رو میدونه ممنون میشم بگه*


توابع صعودی نزولی و درجه 3 و ترکیب توابع  از دوازدهم و توابع گویا و رادیکالی از یازدهم حذف میشن البته.تمرکزت رو بزار رو وارون سه تا تست اومد ازش کنکور 99 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## scorpion2020

اینم کارنامه ی من !!!!!!!! ولی عمومی ها داغونم کرد!!!! یعنی هرچی شک داشتم اشتباه دراومد یدونه درست نشد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dentist_jane

> اینم کارنامه ی من !!!!!!!! ولی عمومی ها داغونم کرد!!!! یعنی هرچی شک داشتم اشتباه دراومد یدونه درست نشد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


خیلی عالیه خسته نباشی
فقط یه نکته رو بگم
منم امروز آزمون دادم و حتی لای کتاب رو باز نکرده بودم
ولی تراز عمومیم دقیقا 202 تا بیشتر از تراز توئه
یا وقت عمومی رو گذاشتی واسه عمومی که اشتباهه
یا عمومی زیاد نخوندی
در هر صورت اگه این روند رو ادامه بدی بدجوری از عمومی ضربه میخوری

----------


## Eli..

یعنی هلاک ترازای این آزمونم.با دینی ۱۰۰تراز داده ۶۰۰۰.همش به خاطر لو رفتن این کلیداس.چرا کسی کاری نمیکنه!؟ چرا قلم چی اینا رو نمیگیره؟ :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Dentist_jane

> یعنی هلاک ترازای این آزمونم.با دینی ۱۰۰تراز داده ۶۰۰۰.همش به خاطر لو رفتن این کلیداس.چرا کسی کاری نمیکنه!؟ چرا قلم چی اینا رو نمیگیره؟


اتفاقا این تقلب ها باعث میشه ترازت واقعی باشه
چون کلی آدم هست که خیلی هم خوب درس میخونن اما به جای قلمچی آزمون های دیگه میدن یا اصلا آزمون نمیدن
جاشون خوبه ولشون کن :Yahoo (50):

----------


## scorpion2020

این کارنامه ی 11 بهمن پارساله که یازدهم بودم!!!!   ریاضی 57 زدم چه ترازی داده بعد امروز 93!  7200!!!!

----------


## rz1

*من سايت واسم باز نميشد الان ميخوام وارد کنم کيا گاج بودن؟؟خوب بود ب نظرتون؟؟من حس کردم سر ديني و رياضي پايه يکم خنگ شدم//*

----------


## keyvan_rt

> یعنی هلاک ترازای این آزمونم.با دینی ۱۰۰تراز داده ۶۰۰۰.همش به خاطر لو رفتن این کلیداس.چرا کسی کاری نمیکنه!؟ چرا قلم چی اینا رو نمیگیره؟


خود پشتیبانا لو میدن 
قلمچی نمیتونه جلوی پخش شدن سوالارو بگیره
حتی گمون نکنم بدشون بیاد ازین کار

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط scorpion2020


این کارنامه ی 11 بهمن پارساله که یازدهم بودم!!!!   ریاضی 57 زدم چه ترازی داده بعد امروز 93!  7200!!!!  




دوتا کانال رو گوشي بابام دارم دوتاشون ساعت سازده کليد قلمچي فرستادن!!!*

----------


## Raha.mehrdadi

من نمیدونم علت گیر دادنتون به تقلبا چیه:/
اینا واسه امسال یا دوسال قبل نیست خیلی ساله که همینه و با وجود این تقلبا بازم یه عده هفت میارن یه عده 6500 به بالا و یه عده هم 5000 به پایین...میبینین که بازم قبولیا اکثرا همونان که با وجود تموم این تقلبا رنج ترازشون بین 6500 به بالاست...پس اصل مطلب تغییری نکرده!
تهش این تقلبا نباشه فقط رنج میانگین تراز قبولیا میره بالاتر اونوقت دیگه اکثر قبولیا 7000 به بالان...پس لطفا اینو بهونه نکنین

----------


## Erfan_brian

> یعنی هلاک ترازای این آزمونم.با دینی ۱۰۰تراز داده ۶۰۰۰.همش به خاطر لو رفتن این کلیداس.چرا کسی کاری نمیکنه!؟ چرا قلم چی اینا رو نمیگیره؟


نون قلمچی تو تقلباست !!! : قال عرفان

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Erfan_brian


نون قلمچی تو تقلباست !!! : قال عرفان


لماذا؟*

----------


## sepehr_a

ولی یه چیز جالب این آزمون تراز عمومی و اختصاصیم خیلی شبیه شد (اختصاصی بیشتر) و رتبه تقریبا 10 دونه فاصله داشتن. اما رتبه کلم از هر دو تاشون بهتر شد

----------


## Erfan_brian

> *
> 
> لماذا؟*


زیرا که بچه های متقلب آزمونی برای شاد کردن کاذب پدر و مادرشون میان تقلب می کنن که الکی خوشحالشون کنن و خودشون هم خوشحال بشن جدا از این که ... : قال عرفان مره اخری

----------


## Eli..

> من نمیدونم علت گیر دادنتون به تقلبا چیه:/
> اینا واسه امسال یا دوسال قبل نیست خیلی ساله که همینه و با وجود این تقلبا بازم یه عده هفت میارن یه عده 6500 به بالا و یه عده هم 5000 به پایین...میبینین که بازم قبولیا اکثرا همونان که با وجود تموم این تقلبا رنج ترازشون بین 6500 به بالاست...پس اصل مطلب تغییری نکرده!
> تهش این تقلبا نباشه فقط رنج میانگین تراز قبولیا میره بالاتر اونوقت دیگه اکثر قبولیا 7000 به بالان...پس لطفا اینو بهونه نکنین


عزیز من الان با درصدای حدود ۶۰ تا ۷۰ تراز داده ۵۷۰۰.خوب من الان باید همه رو صد بزنم که ترازم بره رو ۶۳۰۰به بالا :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Erfan_brian


زیرا که بچه های متقلب آزمونی برای شاد کردن کاذب پدر و مادرشون میان تقلب می کنن که الکی خوشحالشون کنن و خودشون هم خوشحال بشن جدا از این که ... : قال عرفان مره اخری


نعم نعم!
ولي کسيکه پشت کنکور باشه اگه اين کار کنه بزرگترين گناهو کرده....من ک بار سوممه کنکور ميخوام بدم..ديگه چنين شخصي اگه همه رو هم گول بزنه نبايد خودش گول بزنه*

----------


## keyvan_rt

اعتبار ازمون برا من و شما مهمه نمیخوایم سوالی لو بره 
ولی باعث رونق بیشتر قلمچیه واسه همین کسی جلوشو نمیگیره 
زیاد بهش فکر نکنین مهم نیس همیشه بوده

----------


## Eli..

> *
> 
> نعم نعم!
> ولي کسيکه پشت کنکور باشه اگه اين کار کنه بزرگترين گناهو کرده....من ک بار سوممه کنکور ميخوام بدم..ديگه چنين شخصي اگه همه رو هم گول بزنه نبايد خودش گول بزنه*


واقعا.نمیدونم فکر میکنن قرار نیست کنکور اصلی رو بدن!؟ اون موقعه که همه چی معلوم میشه میخوان چیکار کنن!؟ یکی نیست بهشون بگه حداقل به کم راضی باشید.تو که میای کلید رو میخری حالا چون پول دادی باید همه رو ۱۰۰بزنی!؟ اینطوری فقط رنج تراز رو خراب میکنن!! :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Eli..

> اعتبار ازمون برا من و شما مهمه نمیخوایم سوالی لو بره 
> ولی باعث رونق بیشتر قلمچیه واسه همین کسی جلوشو نمیگیره 
> زیاد بهش فکر نکنین مهم نیس همیشه بوده


بله.حق با شماست.اینا فقط باعث میشن ما قوی تر بشیم :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Raha.mehrdadi

> عزیز من الان با درصدای حدود ۶۰ تا ۷۰ تراز داده ۵۷۰۰.خوب من الان باید همه رو صد بزنم که ترازم بره رو ۶۳۰۰به بالا


خب اگه واقعا "همه" درسات تو این رنجه و 5700 داده از دوحالت خارج نیست:
یک اینکه آزمون ساده بوده و بله باید بالاتر میزدی
دوم اینکه نمره منفیت زیاد بوده

----------


## Eli..

> خب اگه واقعا "همه" درسات تو این رنجه و 5700 داده از دوحالت خارج نیست:
> یک اینکه آزمون ساده بوده و بله باید بالاتر میزدی
> دوم اینکه نمره منفیت زیاد بوده


همه این رنج نبوده.مثلا دینی‌۱۰۰ولی شیمی ۴۰.آزمون خوب بود آسون بود.ولی تقلبی هم داد و بی داد میکنه

----------


## Erfan_brian

> *
> 
> نعم نعم!
> ولي کسيکه پشت کنکور باشه اگه اين کار کنه بزرگترين گناهو کرده....من ک بار سوممه کنکور ميخوام بدم..ديگه چنين شخصي اگه همه رو هم گول بزنه نبايد خودش گول بزنه*


احسنت ! براوو !!!

----------


## sepehr_a

بعد اومدن تلگرام خیلی گسترده شد تقلبا ولی میتونید به رتبه ای که آوردید به چشم یه مقایسه نگاه کنید (دوستای خودم اکثرا رتبه هاشون تو آزمونای آخر البته که آنلاین هم بود با کنکور اکثرا شبیه بود)مثلا 50 حدودا شده بود دقیقا هم همون رتبه رو آورد یا دوست دیگم که 2900 آورد آزمون آخر و کنکور شد 2850 و ...(البته تو طول سال تا 12000 منطقه داشت)البته بر عکس هم هست خواهر خودم سه تا آزمون آخر میانگین 2000 بود و تو طول سال 1800 اما کنکور سه رقمی آورد منطقه دو و باز هم کسایی بودن که تا زیر 200 بودن و کنکورشون چند برابر بد تر شد
همکلاسیم تو آزمونای آنلاین آخر سال کانون از 7600 قبل کرونا رسید به 6900 ولی تهش رتبه 30 رو آورد خیلی درگیر این چیزا نباشید بهتره بله تقلب از قبل بیشتره هم تلگرام و هم غیر حضوری شدن آزمونا باعث شده یکم بیشتر شه....

----------


## Mobin.

> همه این رنج نبوده.مثلا دینی‌۱۰۰ولی شیمی ۴۰.آزمون خوب بود آسون بود.ولی تقلبی هم داد و بی داد میکنه


اگه تقلب زیاد شده ترازاتو با قبل کرونا مقایسه نکن . توی غیر حضوریا با خودشون مقایسه کن . قبل کرونا مثلا میشدی 7000 . الان میشی 6200 . دفعه بعدی 6300 شو . دفعه بعدیش 6400 . اینکه چون تقلب پایینه ترازمون پایین میشه رو قبول دارم اما اینکه پایین بمونه رو قبول ندارم

----------


## Colonius

> اگه تقلب زیاد شده ترازاتو با قبل کرونا مقایسه نکن . توی غیر حضوریا با خودشون مقایسه کن . قبل کرونا مثلا میشدی 7000 . الان میشی 6200 . دفعه بعدی 6300 شو . دفعه بعدیش 6400 . اینکه چون تقلب پایینه ترازمون پایین میشه رو قبول دارم اما اینکه پایین بمونه رو قبول ندارم


مبین با این حرفا سقف تو ذهنتو میاری پایین و به تراز کم راضی میشی ، اینطوری نگو، ولی جوریم نگو که نا امیدی بیاد سراغت

----------


## Mobin.

> مبین با این حرفا سقف تو ذهنتو میاری پایین و به تراز کم راضی میشی ، اینطوری نگو، ولی جوریم نگو که نا امیدی بیاد سراغت


داداش خب نباید انتظار داشت وقتی قبل کرونا مثلا 7500 میشد طرف الانم بشه 7500 و وقتی میبینه نمیشه نا امید بشه . من میگم باید سعی کنیم بهتر بشیم . نه اینکه 7500 بشیم .

----------


## Colonius

> داداش خب نباید انتظار داشت وقتی قبل کرونا مثلا 7500 میشد طرف الانم بشه 7500 و وقتی میبینه نمیشه نا امید بشه . من میگم باید سعی کنیم بهتر بشیم . نه اینکه 7500 بشیم .


منظورم این بود 6200 اوردی نگی همون 7000 ره ، اگه سعتیو بالا ببری بتونی حتی تو این شرایط 7000 تو حفظ کنی اخرش میبری تا اینکه همش توجیه کنی خودتو
البته گفتم جوری نباشه که نا امیدی بیاری ، 70 درصد باید بذاری رو بدبینانه که تلاشتو زیاد تر کنی اون 30 درصدم خوب مگاه کنی که نا امبد نشی.

----------


## rz1

*چه بده!ن بهمون دفترچه پاسخ ميدن نه هنوز کارنامه اومده!!مثلا دارم زيست ازمون بعد ميخونم همش ذهنم درگيره!!*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *چه بده!ن بهمون دفترچه پاسخ ميدن نه هنوز کارنامه اومده!!مثلا دارم زيست ازمون بعد ميخونم همش ذهنم درگيره!!*


*به خاطر همین یکی دوماه پیش به بچه ها گفتم گاج ثبت نام نکنید....لامصب تا یکشنبه طول میکشه کارنامه نهایی و پاسخنامه تشریحی بده......رسمن تحلیل آزمون پر

بهترین عملکرد توی برگزاری آزمونای غیرحضوری اول گزینه دو بعدش قلمچی*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon


به خاطر همین یکی دوماه پیش به بچه ها گفتم گاج ثبت نام نکنید....لامصب تا یکشنبه طول میکشه کارنامه نهایی و پاسخنامه تشریحی بده......رسمن تحلیل آزمون پر

بهترین عملکرد توی برگزاری آزمونای غیرحضوری اول گزنه دو بعد قلمچی



دقيقا!!!!!!!!!الان فردا بايد مثه تراکتور بخونم هم تحليل هم درساي ازمون بعد!!!!حرف زدم فردا برم دفترچه بگيرم*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> 
> دقيقا!!!!!!!!!الان فردا بايد مثه تراکتور بخونم هم تحليل هم درساي ازمون بعد!!!!حرف زدم فردا برم دفترچه بگيرم*


*آره اگه نمایندگی نزدیکه همین جمعه ها برو پاسخنامه رو بگیر و توی همین جمعه هم درصدات رو حساب کن و هم آزمون رو تحلیل کن....به امید سایت گاج بشینی باید هفته ی اول رو تعطیل کنی

این مسخره بازی گاج سال قبل پدرمنو دراورد*

----------


## Mobin.

> منظورم این بود 6200 اوردی نگی همون 7000 ره ، اگه سعتیو بالا ببری بتونی حتی تو این شرایط 7000 تو حفظ کنی اخرش میبری تا اینکه همش توجیه کنی خودتو
> البته گفتم جوری نباشه که نا امیدی بیاری ، 70 درصد باید بذاری رو بدبینانه که تلاشتو زیاد تر کنی اون 30 درصدم خوب مگاه کنی که نا امبد نشی.


اها نه بابا اونجوری هم نه . من میگفتم مثلا 6200 شده سعیشو بکنه بره رو 7000 . نه اینکه هی بگه تقلب میکنن واس همین 7000 نشدم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> من نمیدونم علت گیر دادنتون به تقلبا چیه:/
> اینا واسه امسال یا دوسال قبل نیست خیلی ساله که همینه و با وجود این تقلبا بازم یه عده هفت میارن یه عده 6500 به بالا و یه عده هم 5000 به پایین...میبینین که بازم قبولیا اکثرا همونان که با وجود تموم این تقلبا رنج ترازشون بین 6500 به بالاست...پس اصل مطلب تغییری نکرده!
> تهش این تقلبا نباشه فقط رنج میانگین تراز قبولیا میره بالاتر اونوقت دیگه اکثر قبولیا 7000 به بالان...پس لطفا اینو بهونه نکنین




دینی 87 زدم تراز 5900 داده 
زیست 80 تراز 6100 .


اره اصلا فرقی نکرده  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Eli..

> اگه تقلب زیاد شده ترازاتو با قبل کرونا مقایسه نکن . توی غیر حضوریا با خودشون مقایسه کن . قبل کرونا مثلا میشدی 7000 . الان میشی 6200 . دفعه بعدی 6300 شو . دفعه بعدیش 6400 . اینکه چون تقلب پایینه ترازمون پایین میشه رو قبول دارم اما اینکه پایین بمونه رو قبول ندارم


درسته.ممنون

----------


## Eli..

> دینی 87 زدم تراز 5900 داده 
> زیست 80 تراز 6100 .
> 
> 
> اره اصلا فرقی نکرده


درد منم همینه.اما مهم نیست .چه کنیم وقتی کاری ازمون ساخته نیست.مجبوریم هی خودمونو قوی تر کنیم.بازم خدا خیرشون بده باعث پیشرفت ما پیشن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Amir79vt

> داداش فکر کنم شما هر سری میپرسی . توی سایت کانون میتونی برنامه راهبردی رو کامل دانلود کنی به طور رایگان اینطوری راحت تر میشی


*بله منم که هر دفعه میپرسم*  :Yahoo (117): *
 برنامه رو دارم 4سال با کانون بودم هنوزم نمیتونم این مبحث بندی ریاضیش رو متوجه شم
امسالم چون ثبت نام نکردم از دوستان میپرسم*

----------


## Amirsh23

> *بله منم که هر دفعه میپرسم* *
>  برنامه رو دارم 4سال با کانون بودم هنوزم نمیتونم این مبحث بندی ریاضیش رو متوجه شم
> امسالم چون ثبت نام نکردم از دوستان میپرسم*


خب تو برنامه نوشته دیگه ریاضی رو . ایرادی نداره حداقل امسال تفاوت فاحشی بین ثبتنامی ها و غیر ثبتنامی ها وجود نداره عملا هم که بحث ترازش نابود شده سوال هم که طبق روال سالانه هم ۱۲ ساعت قبل ازمون هم ۱۲ ساعت بعد ازمون همه جا موجوده

----------


## FatemehS

سلام

----------


## ahmadreza9001

اینم کارنامه ما
من خودم به شخصه نتیجه ام رو با مدارسی که میدونم تقلب نمیکنن چک میکنم. مثلا الان تو مدنی تبریز چندم میشم، تو حلی تهران چندم میشم.

----------


## Amf1384

چرا قلم چی تراز نداده به من ؟

----------


## mlt

دوستانی که قلمچی امتحان میدن بگن سطح سوالات علی کرامت چطوره توی زیست؟
سوالاش خوبن؟سخت آسون نکته دار؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> دوستانی که قلمچی امتحان میدن بگن سطح سوالات علی کرامت چطوره توی زیست؟
> سوالاش خوبن؟سخت آسون نکته دار؟


اکثرا از جایی که شنیدم ایشون سوالات خوب دانشجو هارو به اسم خودش میفرسته

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mlt


دوستانی که قلمچی امتحان میدن بگن سطح سوالات علی کرامت چطوره توی زیست؟
سوالاش خوبن؟سخت آسون نکته دار؟



**از مجموعه طراحای کانون سه نفر برای همیشه توی ذهنم خواهند موند
یکی آقای امیر حسین برادران معروف به سلطان فیزیک
یکی آقای روزبهانی زیست
یکی آقای کرامت
معمولا آقای کرامت روی نکات خوبی دست میذارن.بیشتر خودشون رو توی سوالات  بخش های گیاهی رو می کنن که تخصصه شونه.مباحث دیگه ام سوالات عالی  دارن.خیلی وقتا دام دارن سوالاتشون. تمام سوالاتشون رو خوب تحلیل کنید  .همین جوری رد نشید.
آقای برادران دو دسته سوال دارن .درصد کمیش سوالات ساده تر ولی جایی که  نکته داره.یادمه سر کنکور 98 یکی از سوالاتی که خیلی توی آزمونا می اوردش  جز سوالات اول کنکور بود یه لحطه دچار شک شدم ولی وقتی یادم اومد چند بار  توی آزمونا بوده درست زدمش.درصد زیادی از سوالاتش خیلی سختشون.حتی یه جایی  گفته بودن که بعضی سوالات رو میده که کسی نتونه حل کنه.از هر دسته ای بودن  خوب تحلیلشون کنید.مخصوصا با تیپ نسبتا جدید فیزیک امسال*

----------


## happy-moon

کارنامه قلم چی اومد

----------


## Anni

> کارنامه قلم چی اومد


من فک کنم رفتم برا پردازش دوم..
تا کارنامه نده کلید نمیده؟

----------


## Anni

> کارنامه قلم چی اومد


چیکا کردی شما؟
راضی بودی؟

----------


## happy-moon

> چیکا کردی شما؟
> راضی بودی؟


من اولین آزمونم بود  کلا 5 روز خوندم
 درصدای اختصاصیم خوب بود ولی عمومی خراب کرد همشو 
ترازم 6200 شد حدودا

----------


## Mohamad_R

امروز بنظرم ادبیات قرابت سخت بود . اما زبان کلوز تستش خیلی برام جالب بود متن . زیست پایه هم حتما ارزش کنکوری زیادی خواهد داشت . بخصوص سوالی که یک مورد درست اسفنج و یک مورد عبارت غلط کرم خاکی خواسته بود . 
همچنین سوال شیمی پایه که به طور هوشمندانه موازنه و لوییس رو ترکیب زده بود و یا اخرین سوال که به هیچ وجه نمیشد موردی ها رو رد کرد و باید تکتک برسی میشد . 
اخرین سوال پی اچ هم عالی بود .

----------


## AmirReza400

سلام دوستان
کما فی السابق منتظر همگی هستیم 
این شیمی رو گیج  نزده بودم خوب میشد ها  :Yahoo (68):  ولی ادبیات رو خوب اوردم بالاتر هر چند از قبلی یکم بهتر بود یکم که نه بیشتر راحت تر بود البته تستای خوبی هم داشت چند موردی اونم 2 تا تو دستور  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Anni

> من اولین آزمونم بود  کلا 5 روز خوندم
>  درصدای اختصاصیم خوب بود ولی عمومی خراب کرد همشو 
> ترازم 6200 شد حدودا



موفق باشی

----------


## happy-moon

> موفق باشی



مرسی عزیزم 
همچنین شما :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیررضاجبرائیلی


سلام دوستان
کما فی السابق منتظر همگی هستیم 
این شیمی رو گیج  نزده بودم خوب میشد ها  ولی ادبیات رو خوب اوردم بالاتر هر چند از قبلی یکم بهتر بود یکم که نه بیشتر راحت تر بود البته تستای خوبی هم داشت چند موردی اونم 2 تا تو دستور 





فیزیک 3 رو فقط خیلی سبز زدی یا نردبامشم زدی؟*

----------


## _Joseph_

دوستان کسی اینجا گزینه ۲ شرکت میکنه؟
میشه قبل ثبت نام یدونه ازمون ازمایشی نمونه داد تو سایت؟یکی از دوستام میگفت امکانات ازمون انلاین گزینه ۲ خیلی بهتر از قلمچیه و میشه بهتر مدیریت کرد خودش نزده ها رو میگفت واست علامت میزنه و تکنیگ ضربدر منها هم داره 
قلمچی و بقیه اینارو دارن؟

----------


## mohammad1381

دوستان وایسید بهمن ماه بیاد،منم میام البته طوفانی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Rubiker

> دوستان کسی اینجا گزینه ۲ شرکت میکنه؟
> میشه قبل ثبت نام یدونه ازمون ازمایشی نمونه داد تو سایت؟یکی از دوستام میگفت امکانات ازمون انلاین گزینه ۲ خیلی بهتر از قلمچیه و میشه بهتر مدیریت کرد خودش نزده ها رو میگفت واست علامت میزنه و تکنیگ ضربدر منها هم داره 
> قلمچی و بقیه اینارو دارن؟



درود بر شما دوست عزیز
بله همه مواردی که گفتین رو داره و میتونید سوالاتی که قراره در ادامه پاسخ بدین علامتگذاری کنید. یه بخشی داره که بهت نشون میده کدوم سوالارو نزدی و کدوم سوالات رو نشان دار کردی.
در مورد اینکه قبل ثبت نام بصورت آزمایشی شرکت کنید من ندیدم همچین چیزی امکان پذیر باشه

----------


## Mohamad_R

دوستان کارنامه من نیومد چرا؟ ساعت 1.30 با تاخیر کمی فرستادم ! پرینتم طول کشید خو :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Amf1384

> دوستان کارنامه من نیومد چرا؟ ساعت 1.30 با تاخیر کمی فرستادم ! پرینتم طول کشید خو


پردازش دوم شدی

----------


## _Joseph_

> درود بر شما دوست عزیز
> بله همه مواردی که گفتین رو داره و میتونید سوالاتی که قراره در ادامه پاسخ بدین علامتگذاری کنید. یه بخشی داره که بهت نشون میده کدوم سوالارو نزدی و کدوم سوالات رو نشان دار کردی.
> در مورد اینکه قبل ثبت نام بصورت آزمایشی شرکت کنید من ندیدم همچین چیزی امکان پذیر باشه


خیلی ممنون از شما

----------


## rz1

*

سلام عليکم کارنامه ديروز من ک امروز اومد/تراز کل 6693

يه درسو درست ميکنم يکي ديگش خراب ميشه :/ خطاب ب فيزيک و شيمي
*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *
> 
> سلام عليکم کارنامه ديروز من ک امروز اومد/تراز کل 6693
> 
> يه درسو درست ميکنم يکي ديگش خراب ميشه :/ خطاب ب فيزيک و شيمي
> *


ماشاالله

----------


## _Joseph_

> گزینه دو از همه لحاظ از قلمچی بهتره به جز برنامه. مخصوصا توی پایه


من با برنامه قلمچی دارم پیش میرم ولی سوالا و طراح سوالای گزینه ۲ خفن ترین هستن و صد البته ثابت هستن که این به کیفیت سوال لطمه نمیزنه و باعث میشه سوال چرت طرح نشه (نظر شخصی)

----------


## Amirsh23

> من با برنامه قلمچی دارم پیش میرم ولی سوالا و طراح سوالای گزینه ۲ خفن ترین هستن و صد البته ثابت هستن که این به کیفیت سوال لطمه نمیزنه و باعث میشه سوال چرت طرح نشه (نظر شخصی)


اها قلم رو خودت از خودت میگیری گزینه دو رو شرکت میکنی؟ ایده خوبی هست ولی یجاهایی فرق دارنا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> اها قلم رو خودت از خودت میگیری گزینه دو رو شرکت میکنی؟ ایده خوبی هست ولی یجاهایی فرق دارنا


نه من ازمون شرکت نمیکنم چون همشون برنامه شون تا بهمن مشکل داره و قبولشون ندارم  مخصوصا ققلمچی تا بهمن عین لاکپشت میاد جلو بعد بهمن راکت تاماهاوک به خودش میبنده میخواد بترکونه من خودم تا عید میخونم با سر فصل های قلمچی یعنی دید بلند مدتمن قلمچی هست ولی کوتا ه مدت نه به هیچ وجه

----------


## Unicorn_m

UP

----------


## mohammad1381

با اینکه خودم شرکت نمیکنم،ولی آرزوی موفقیت برای همگی آرزومندم

----------


## Unicorn_m

> گزینه دو از همه لحاظ از قلمچی بهتره به جز برنامه. مخصوصا توی پایه


من با برنامه گزینه دو دارم درس میخونم بد نیست از نظر من...شایدم چون من نمیتونم همزمان هر سه تا پایه رو پیش ببرم برام گزینه دو بهتر به نظر بیاد اما در کل بعد از عید خصوصا جمع بندی های خیلی خوبی داره که من جاهای دیگه مشابهش رو ندیدم

----------


## amir1376

*ایشالا فردا همتون بترکونید و اینجا پر درصدای خوب باشه 
به امید موفقیت همتون
ارادتمند همه دوستان _ سید امیر موسوی*

----------


## rz1

*مرحبا جميعا /ازمون گاج ما ک دفترچه ندادن//ازمون انلاينشم ک مثه قلم نيس بشه دانلود کرد زمانداره بايد همونجا ازمون بدينتمم اگه قطع بشه زمان ميره واس خودشديگه ما از خيرش گذشتيم....صبح ک زيست و فيزيک خواندم//انشالله شب ازمون بدم يا فردا صبح...ک ديگه کارنامه نمياد//انشالله ک شما ترکانده باشيد*

----------


## Anni

> *مرحبا جميعا /ازمون گاج ما ک دفترچه ندادن//ازمون انلاينشم ک مثه قلم نيس بشه دانلود کرد زمانداره بايد همونجا ازمون بدينتمم اگه قطع بشه زمان ميره واس خودشديگه ما از خيرش گذشتيم....صبح ک زيست و فيزيک خواندم//انشالله شب ازمون بدم يا فردا صبح...ک ديگه کارنامه نمياد//انشالله ک شما ترکانده باشيد*


قلم چی هم دفترچه نداد..
از آزمون بدون کاغذ و دفترچه متنفرم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AmirXD

> *مرحبا جميعا /ازمون گاج ما ک دفترچه ندادن//ازمون انلاينشم ک مثه قلم نيس بشه دانلود کرد زمانداره بايد همونجا ازمون بدينتمم اگه قطع بشه زمان ميره واس خودشديگه ما از خيرش گذشتيم....صبح ک زيست و فيزيک خواندم//انشالله شب ازمون بدم يا فردا صبح...ک ديگه کارنامه نمياد//انشالله ک شما ترکانده باشيد*


چرا ندادن؟ من رفتم صبح گرفتم که:/

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirXD


چرا ندادن؟ من رفتم صبح گرفتم که:/


ب ما گفتن راه ها رو بستن نيومده دفترچه ها والا*

----------


## Mohamad_R

انصافی سوال 158 چه پشم ریزون بود . نصف صفحه کل سوال . من که گزینه 2 رو زدم :Yahoo (6):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *مرحبا جميعا /ازمون گاج ما ک دفترچه ندادن//ازمون انلاينشم ک مثه قلم نيس بشه دانلود کرد زمانداره بايد همونجا ازمون بدينتمم اگه قطع بشه زمان ميره واس خودشديگه ما از خيرش گذشتيم....صبح ک زيست و فيزيک خواندم//انشالله شب ازمون بدم يا فردا صبح...ک ديگه کارنامه نمياد//انشالله ک شما ترکانده باشيد*





> قلم چی هم دفترچه نداد..
> از آزمون بدون کاغذ و دفترچه متنفرم





> چرا ندادن؟ من رفتم صبح گرفتم که:/





> *
> 
> ب ما گفتن راه ها رو بستن نيومده دفترچه ها والا*




خب با من تماس میگرفتید . صب ساعت 7.45 رفتم کانون . گفتن که اقا برا چی اومدی دفترچه نیست . گفتم منم پرینتر ندارم . ایشون گفتن ببر بیرون و ما گفته بودیم . هیی  منم محترمانه بعد یه چند دیقه حرف مجبورشون کردم از دفتر وارد نام کاربریم بشن و دفترچه هارو پرینت بگیرن ! خوب پول دادم . البته سر هزینه ثبت نام هم 2.300 اینا میخواست اگه درست یادم باشه . کشوندم تا 1.400 / 

حتما باشگاه برین و ورزش کنین . قدتونم بلند باشه حرف برو داره ! باتشکر از عوامل قلمچی شهرمون :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Mobin.

> انصافی سوال 158 چه پشم ریزون بود . نصف صفحه کل سوال . من که گزینه 2 رو زدم




سوال فیزیک دهم ماز آزمون 29 ابان 98 ( ازمون مشابه امروز سال پیش )

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R











خب با من تماس میگرفتید . صب ساعت 7.45 رفتم کانون . گفتن که اقا برا چی اومدی دفترچه نیست . گفتم منم پرینتر ندارم . ایشون گفتن ببر بیرون و ما گفته بودیم . هیی  منم محترمانه بعد یه چند دیقه حرف مجبورشون کردم از دفتر وارد نام کاربریم بشن و دفترچه هارو پرینت بگیرن ! خوب پول دادم . البته سر هزینه ثبت نام هم 2.300 اینا میخواست اگه درست یادم باشه . کشوندم تا 1.400 / 

حتما باشگاه برین و ورزش کنین . قدتونم بلند باشه حرف برو داره ! باتشکر از عوامل قلمچی شهرمون



مثه شما ک نيست اصن//من 158حرفم برو نداره ک هيچ يکي پس کلمم ميزنناره ب منم گفتن قلمچي2400 ک من ديه رفتم گاج/*

----------


## Frozen

من با اینکه ترازامم خوب بود اما هیچوقت از قلمچی خوشم نمیومد  :Yahoo (4):  
ینی اگه بهم یه گلوله میدادن و میگفتن میتونی ینفرو بکشی ، اون فرد کاظم بود  :Yahoo (4): 

ولی امیدوارم شما امروز نتیجه دلخواهتونو گرفته باشید ^^

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R


انصافی سوال 158 چه پشم ریزون بود . نصف صفحه کل سوال . من که گزینه 2 رو زدم


فایل پیوست 95395



گفته نادرست....چرا دو رو زدين؟؟ من حسم رو يک هست يکم...*

----------


## mahsakiasi

_به کدامین گناه؟!
تا همی الان برگام درحال ریزش بودن فک کنم تا فردا صبحم اثرش بمونه-_-
فعلا من برم یه گور حفر کنم توش بخوابم قبل اینکه والدین گرام واسم بکننش_

----------


## AmirReza400

سلام به همه دوستان
یه مقدار که نه خیلیییییییییییییی گند زدم ولی گفتم بفرستم 

اصلا از ریاضی انتظار نداشتم  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sepehr_a

> سلام به همه دوستان
> یه مقدار که نه خیلیییییییییییییی گند زدم ولی گفتم بفرستم 
> 
> اصلا از ریاضی انتظار نداشتم


زبان هفتاد درصد رتبه 12000 ماشالا به همه بچه های ناف نیویورک کانون  :Yahoo (4): ببندین اون گوگل ترنسلیت بی صاحاب رو

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام به همه دوستان
> یه مقدار که نه خیلیییییییییییییی گند زدم ولی گفتم بفرستم 
> 
> اصلا از ریاضی انتظار نداشتم


گند نزدی عزیزم . کلا توی کشور 500 نفر ازت جلوترن که اگه تاپیک دیروزه ممد آر رو دیده باشی 2400 نفر سین زده بودن سوالاتو . یعنی اگه از این 2400 نفر 300 تاشون تصمیم بگیرن کلید بزنن تو میشی این . که من مطمعنم بیشتر هم کلید زدن . خوب بخون و رفع اشکال کن و فوکوس کن روی مسیر . امیدوارم که بترکونی مثل همیشه

----------


## scorpion2020

خدایی افتضاحه الان من بخدا تلاشمو! ساعت مطالعمو نسبت به ازمون قبلی خیلی بیشتر کردم ولی وقت با یه افت تراز عجیب مواجه میشی خب ناامید میشی ! اصلا نمیتونم برم پیش خانواده خیلی جو سنگینیه ! بهشون گفتم که من خوب خوندم ولی ازمون تقلبی زیاد داشت اونام میگن خب ازمون های قبلیم که تقلبی داشت !! **** تو این قلمچی که گند زده به همه چی !الان با چه روحیه ای شروع کنم برای ازمون بعد!با چه روحیه ای سوالات امروزو تحلیل کنم !!
بخدا این رو همه چی تاثیر میزاره بعد هی میگن خب تو درس خودتو بخون!! الان چجوری فردا از بدرم پول بگیرم برای قسط فلان کلاس برای خرید فلان کتاب!!!! بزرگترین اشتباهم بود که امسال ثبتنام کردم !

----------


## Assi

> *
> 
> 
> گفته نادرست....چرا دو رو زدين؟؟ من حسم رو يک هست يکم...*


منم فک میکنم گزینه سه باشه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Anni

> خب با من تماس میگرفتید . صب ساعت 7.45 رفتم کانون . گفتن که اقا برا چی اومدی دفترچه نیست . گفتم منم پرینتر ندارم . ایشون گفتن ببر بیرون و ما گفته بودیم . هیی  منم محترمانه بعد یه چند دیقه حرف مجبورشون کردم از دفتر وارد نام کاربریم بشن و دفترچه هارو پرینت بگیرن ! خوب پول دادم . البته سر هزینه ثبت نام هم 2.300 اینا میخواست اگه درست یادم باشه . کشوندم تا 1.400 / 
> 
> حتما باشگاه برین و ورزش کنین . قدتونم بلند باشه حرف برو داره ! باتشکر از عوامل قلمچی شهرمون



خب شهر شما موسسه باز بود.. اینجا ن.. روزِ روزش مث ادم نمیان کانون رو باز کنن دیگه چ برسه ب امروز ک بهونه تعطیل بودنشون رو هم از تهران داده بودن دستشون

----------


## sepehr_a

تهش نفهمیدم فیزیک دوازده چی شد تمام تستاشو تو میکرو گاج زدم آزمون غیر حضوری رو 80 زدم تهش امروز 40 زدم :Yahoo (68):

----------


## scorpion2020

> تهش نفهمیدم فیزیک دوازده چی شد تمام تستاشو تو میکرو گاج زدم آزمون غیر حضوری رو 80 زدم تهش امروز 40 زدم


سخت داده بودن! و طراحان به جای اینکه بیان چندتا سوال متوسط  و ساده و چند سوال متوسط به بالا و دشوار (استاندارد)بدن اومده بودن بی شعورا اکثرشو متوسط به بالا و سخت داده خب اخه این چه وضعشه دیگه یه کنکور سخت اینا باید بیان *** مارو پاره کنن !اون از ماز اینم از قلمچی

----------


## _Joseph_

> فایل پیوست 95396
> 
> سوال فیزیک دهم ماز آزمون 29 ابان 98 ( ازمون مشابه امروز سال پیش )


نظام جدیده دیگه  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): همه چی رو حفظ کنید

----------


## Mohamad_R

> تهش نفهمیدم فیزیک دوازده چی شد تمام تستاشو تو میکرو گاج زدم آزمون غیر حضوری رو 80 زدم تهش امروز 40 زدم



حاجی من نفهمیدم بابا اون تست اولی از اسانسور چی  بود واقعا اعصاب نزاشت بهم ههههه  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سخت داده بودن! و طراحان به جای اینکه بیان چندتا سوال متوسط  و ساده و چند سوال متوسط به بالا و دشوار (استاندارد)بدن اومده بودن بی شعورا اکثرشو متوسط به بالا و سخت داده خب اخه این چه وضعشه دیگه یه کنکور سخت اینا باید بیان *** مارو پاره کنن !اون از ماز اینم از قلمچی



انصافی بنظرم شیمی خیلی خوب بود . بخصوص دوازدهم . ( البته به جای سخت الکترو نرسیده اینطوریه وقتی به گالوانی برسیم شخصا خودم صدا سگ میدم) :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> خب شهر شما موسسه باز بود.. اینجا ن.. روزِ روزش مث ادم نمیان کانون رو باز کنن دیگه چ برسه ب امروز ک بهونه تعطیل بودنشون رو هم از تهران داده بودن دستشون



دیگه مملکت رو هوا فر میخوره شما اینو هم بزار روش . :Yahoo (100):

----------


## sepehr_a

> انصافی بنظرم شیمی خیلی خوب بود . بخصوص دوازدهم . ( البته به جای سخت الکترو نرسیده اینطوریه وقتی به گالوانی برسیم شخصا خودم صدا سگ میدم)


شیمی دوازده رو با همون حفظ بودن اون جدول e و راست پایین تر با چپ بالاتر 80 زدم :Yahoo (4): کلا الکترو شیمی هر چی جلو تر میری بیشتر عقب ترا رو میتونی بزنی(جمله سنگین)

----------


## Mohamad_R

> شیمی دوازده رو با همون حفظ بودن اون جدول e و راست پایین تر با چپ بالاتر 80 زدمکلا الکترو شیمی هر چی جلو تر میری بیشتر عقب ترا رو میتونی بزنی(جمله سنگین)



ولی میتونست سوال بهتر بده 3 بار از اکسیژن و روی سوال داده بود .  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sepehr_a


تهش نفهمیدم فیزیک دوازده چی شد تمام تستاشو تو میکرو گاج زدم آزمون غیر حضوری رو 80 زدم تهش امروز 40 زدم



اون چیزی که یادمه پارسال طی سال گروه فیزیک قلمچی در 90 درصد آزمونا فیزیکش سوالای متوسطش بیشتر از هر سال بود.حس می کنم پیش بینی می کردن که کنکور امسال فیزیکش ساده باشه.اما از لحظه ای که تعویض اعلام شد تمام آزمونای پس از اون سطح فیزیکش خیلی بالاتر از قبل رفت.متاسفانه کمی دیر بود اون زمان
خوبه که برای شما دارن سخت میارن.این جوری بهتر می تونید آماده بشید*

----------


## scorpion2020

> *
> 
> اون چیزی که یادمه پارسال طی سال گروه فیزیک قلمچی در 90 درصد آزمونا فیزیکش سوالای متوسطش بیشتر از هر سال بود.حس می کنم پیش بینی می کردن که کنکور امسال فیزیکش ساده باشه.اما از لحظه ای که تعویض اعلام شد تمام آزمونای پس از اون سطح فیزیکش خیلی بالاتر از قبل رفت.متاسفانه کمی دیر بود اون زمان
> خوبه که برای شما دارن سخت میارن.این جوری بهتر می تونید آماده بشید*


داداش اماده شدن با پاره شدن فرق داره!!!!! لامصبا همینجور پیش بره به عید نمیرسیم

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط scorpion2020


لامصبا همینجور پیش بره به عید نمیرسیم


دیگه کنکور 99 کاری کرده که قشنگ جای مانور برای آقای برادران باز شدهحالا حالاها هم دست بردار نیست
انتظار نداشته باشید بخواد مثل پارسال سوال بیار.الان بیشتر فوکوس قلمچی روی سه سال اخیر مخصوصا 99 عه!!و توی این سه سال فقط 98 عه که ساده تره*

----------


## AmirHossein-gh

> زبان هفتاد درصد رتبه 12000 ماشالا به همه بچه های ناف نیویورک کانون ببندین اون گوگل ترنسلیت بی صاحاب رو


توی تقلب شکی نیسن.ولی سوالا زبان کانون امسال خیلی آبکی شده:/

----------


## hossein-ml

هر وقت خواستید از سطح سوالا ناله کنید کنکور 99 رو به یاد بیارید و به تلاشتون ادامه بدید با تشکر

----------


## mohammad1381

خب دوستان خسته نباشید،درکل امروز آزمون خوب بود؟!

----------


## happy-moon

توی این آزمون من 140 تا افزایش تراز داشتم
بر حسب تلاشی که کردم  توقع بیشتری داشتم ولی بازم خداروشکر این ی ذره پیشرفتم حاصل شد
در کل دوستان بیاین خودمون رو درگیر "اما و اگر" و "نشد "و "آزمون سخت بود" و" تقلب زیاده" و ... نکنیم 
خودمون بهتر میدونیم که همه اینا بهانه ای بیش نیست
اگه نشد آسمون که به زمین نیومده فدا سرمون دفعه بعد باید بشه
آدمیزادیم و زاده شدیم برا تلاش 
بیاین اینجا یا تو تاپیک هایی که خداروشکر پره تو این انجمن قول بدیم این 2 هفته پیش رو تمام تلاشمون رو بکنیم تا آزمون بعد با دیدن کارناممون این شکلی بشیم( :Yahoo (4): )
هر کی پایه هست بسم الله.....

----------


## Eli..

برید کنار.سلطان افت تراز اومده.اونم با اقتدار :Yahoo (16): تراز عمومی ۶۱۰۰اما اختصاصی.... :Yahoo (17): حتی حاضر نشدم سوالا اخصاصی رو کامل بخونم!! خدایا منو به راه راست هدایت کن :Y (707):

----------


## sepehr_a

> توی تقلب شکی نیسن.ولی سوالا زبان کانون امسال خیلی آبکی شده:/


داداش من تازه کار که نیستم سطح سوالای زبان همیشه کانون همینقدر بوده  این آزمون باز نسبت به قبلیا یکم پایین تر والا بحث فقط زمانش نیست تو کنکور های ساده مثل 98 و یا سخت تر مثل نود و نه برو ببین تداد افراد بالای هشتاد درصد چقدره از همه کمتره زبان درس آخر 95 درصد کنکوریاست و اکثرا به یک ریدینگش شاید نرسن از دوستم که رتبه زیر 100 شدم خواستم کارنامشو برام بفرسته با اینکه زبانش عالی بود ولی تنها درس زیر 70 اش زبان بود چون به ریدینگ نرسید حالا چطوری این حجم افراد بالا میزنن؟دلیش کلید هم شاید نباشه چون اون که همیشه بوده اینه که راحت ترین درس برای تقلب همین زبانه چون مهمترین چیز توش واژگان و وقته!

----------


## NormaL

اختصاصی ۶۳۰۰ عمومی... نگم بهتره

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> دیگه کنکور 99 کاری کرده که قشنگ جای مانور برای آقای برادران باز شدهحالا حالاها هم دست بردار نیست
> انتظار نداشته باشید بخواد مثل پارسال سوال بیار.الان بیشتر فوکوس قلمچی روی سه سال اخیر مخصوصا 99 عه!!و توی این سه سال فقط 98 عه که ساده تره*


اره واقعا دیروز تیپ تستای من در اوردی هم بود . زیست هم همچنان که به بودجه بندی  ژنتیک رسیده ،  سوال معروف کنکور 99 که گفته بود طبق بیماری های خونده شده فصل 3 پاسخ دهید رو با تغییراورده بود ! شیمی رو بسیار مفهومی کردن چه بسا ترکیبی و از اون مدل پازل مانند پارسال که نمیدونم جمع واکنش دهنده ها یکی بیشتر از فراورده هاست و اینطور سوالات موردی مسخره فاصله گرفتند . از خود اون مبحث کوچیک تیغه و محلول مس مسئله های خیلی شیکی درست کردن در حدی که گزینه ها صدم فرق داشت با همدیگه از طرف دیگه ادبیات رو جوری کردن که ابیات از یه منظومه شعری باشه و قافیه ها یکسان که تشخیص قرابتش سختی مضاعف بگیره . فیزیکش هم که دیگه چی بگم ! نمودار زیاد شده ! مقایسه ای نسبت به پارسال کمتر شده ! ترکیبی زیاد تر شده . مثلا دینامیک دیروز یک سوال ترکیب خود دینامیک و حرکت و نمودار و کار انرژی بود که بنظرم خیلی سوال قشنگ و سوویتی بود . پایه هم به سوالات چرت کم پرداخته میشه . ولی انصافی راحت هم هستش مثلا گفته بود دماسنجی 80 درجه کمتر از دماسنج فارنهایتی به سیسلسیوس نشون میده این دما سنج بر حسب کلوین چطوری نشون میده که دیگه خیلی راحت بودش ( صورت سوال دقیق یادم نی)





> توی تقلب شکی نیسن.ولی سوالا زبان کانون امسال خیلی آبکی شده:/


اره خیلی گاج هم همینطور شده . بازم قلم اینبار ریدینگ خوبی داده بود . گاج دائم کلیشه ای میده . ولی هفته قبل گزینه دو رو زدم قوی بودش ! بخصوص لغاتش که دیگه جوری نبود که یه کلمه از سوال ببینی و جواب بزنی!

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> هر وقت خواستید از سطح سوالا ناله کنید کنکور 99 رو به یاد بیارید و به تلاشتون ادامه بدید با تشکر


یادش بخیر سال قبل هروقت صحبت این میشد که سطح سوالای 99 قراره چجوری بشه دیگه  خیلی میخواستیم روشن فکرانه نظر بدیم میگفتیم یکم سخت تر از 98 یا درهمون سطح 98  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 


خداوکیلی اون فشار روانی ای که از اسفند 98 تا 30 شهریور 99 تحمل کردیم هیچ وقت از روح و روانمون پاک نمیشه  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Sorry

دوستاني كه ديروز زيست رو بالاي 80 زدن يكم راهنمايي بدن من كركام ريخته بدجوري  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R




اره واقعا دیروز تیپ تستای من در اوردی هم بود . زیست هم همچنان که به بودجه بندی  ژنتیک رسیده ،  سوال معروف کنکور 99 که گفته بود طبق بیماری های خونده شده فصل 3 پاسخ دهید رو با تغییراورده بود ! شیمی رو بسیار مفهومی کردن چه بسا ترکیبی و از اون مدل پازل مانند پارسال که نمیدونم جمع واکنش دهنده ها یکی بیشتر از فراورده هاست و اینطور سوالات موردی مسخره فاصله گرفتند . از خود اون مبحث کوچیک تیغه و محلول مس مسئله های خیلی شیکی درست کردن در حدی که گزینه ها صدم فرق داشت با همدیگه از طرف دیگه ادبیات رو جوری کردن که ابیات از یه منظومه شعری باشه و قافیه ها یکسان که تشخیص قرابتش سختی مضاعف بگیره . فیزیکش هم که دیگه چی بگم ! نمودار زیاد شده ! مقایسه ای نسبت به پارسال کمتر شده ! ترکیبی زیاد تر شده . مثلا دینامیک دیروز یک سوال ترکیب خود دینامیک و حرکت و نمودار و کار انرژی بود که بنظرم خیلی سوال قشنگ و سوویتی بود . پایه هم به سوالات چرت کم پرداخته میشه . ولی انصافی راحت هم هستش مثلا گفته بود دماسنجی 80 درجه کمتر از دماسنج فارنهایتی به سیسلسیوس نشون میده این دما سنج بر حسب کلوین چطوری نشون میده که دیگه خیلی راحت بودش ( صورت سوال دقیق یادم نی)




اره خیلی گاج هم همینطور شده . بازم قلم اینبار ریدینگ خوبی داده بود . گاج دائم کلیشه ای میده . ولی هفته قبل گزینه دو رو زدم قوی بودش ! بخصوص لغاتش که دیگه جوری نبود که یه کلمه از سوال ببینی و جواب بزنی!


معلومه قشنگ موشکافانه تحلیل کردید
براوووو*

----------


## hossein-ml

> یادش بخیر سال قبل هروقت صحبت این میشد که سطح سوالای 99 قراره چجوری بشه دیگه  خیلی میخواستیم روشن فکرانه نظر بدیم میگفتیم یکم سخت تر از 98 یا درهمون سطح 98 
> 
> 
> خداوکیلی اون فشار روانی ای که از اسفند 98 تا 30 شهریور 99 تحمل کردیم هیچ وقت از روح و روانمون پاک نمیشه


 باز شما قبول شدی و آخرش خوش شد واست من که موندم دوباره
 فشارای روانی 99 آخرای تیر ماه اثرش رو روم گذاشت و مرداد رو ول کردم خلاصه که به نظرم سربلند نشدم تو اون دوره :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> معلومه قشنگ موشکافانه تحلیل کردید
> براوووو*



زیر سایه واندرلند ارنا

----------


## Eli..

منتظر حضور سبزتان هستیم :Yahoo (4): up

----------


## mohammad1381

با اینکه الانا وسطای آزمون هستش،ولی امیدوارم موفق باشید
پ ن:امروز گفتم برم ببینم رتبه برترهای شهرمون کسی هست که بشناسمش از پارسال،جالب اینه که تمام مردای به اصطلاح رقیبم نبودند(بیشترشون قبول شدند)ولی 90 درصد رقبای خانوم بودند(البته از نظر من هیچ کدوم رقیب من نبودند،نمیدونم چرا ولی از نظر خانواده ام رقیب من بودند!،تازه با هیچکدومشون هم مدرسه ای هم نبودم :Yahoo (20): ....

----------


## sepehr_a

امروز برادارن قشنگ عقده کرده بود منم درس آخر گذاشته بودم :Yahoo (20): 
یا حضرت آزمون وقتگیر

----------


## zhi.a

اقای برادران این رسمش نبود :/
اصن نفهمیدم فیزیک چی زدم :// :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad1381

خب دوستان آزمون چیکار کردید؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

ریدینگ زبان امروز کلهم ( سوالات و متن ) کپی از پارسال گاج بود ( نمیدونم یا مهر گاج یا ابان ماه گاج) میتونین خودتون برسی کنین ! حتی سوالات هم تفاوتی نداشت چه برسه به موضوع



پ.ن : زیست ژنتیک مثل همیشه خیلی خشک و انرژی گیر بود  ! شیمی به من خیلی مزه داد لامصب عالی بود هر دوپایه ! فیزیک هم که نگم بهتره !  دینی هم وقت گویی نبوده آرشیو دینی ابتدایی داده بودن :Yahoo (83): ، مثل همیشه ادبیات وقت گیر ، عربی هم نوش

----------


## happy-moon

> ریدینگ زبان امروز کلهم ( سوالات و متن ) کپی از پارسال گاج بود ( نمیدونم یا مهر گاج یا ابان ماه گاج) میتونین خودتون برسی کنین ! حتی سوالات هم تفاوتی نداشت چه برسه به موضوع


سوالاشو مطمئن نیستم ولی تقریبا همین متن توی کتاب پت و متن خیلی سبز هم هست

----------


## Mobin.

> ریدینگ زبان امروز کلهم ( سوالات و متن ) کپی از پارسال گاج بود ( نمیدونم یا مهر گاج یا ابان ماه گاج) میتونین خودتون برسی کنین ! حتی سوالات هم تفاوتی نداشت چه برسه به موضوع
> 
> 
> 
> پ.ن : زیست ژنتیک مثل همیشه خیلی خشک و انرژی گیر بود  ! شیمی به من خیلی مزه داد لامصب عالی بود هر دوپایه ! فیزیک هم که نگم بهتره !  دینی هم وقت گویی نبوده آرشیو دینی ابتدایی داده بودن، مثل همیشه ادبیات وقت گیر ، عربی هم نوش


همین ۲ ابان خودشون داده بودن

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سوالاشو مطمئن نیستم ولی تقریبا همین متن توی کتاب پت و متن خیلی سبز هم هست





> همین ۲ ابان خودشون داده بودن



اینو میرسونه که این دبیران به ظاهر استاد زبان یه خلاقیتی ندارن که متن بنویسن از یه منبع اشنایی یا یه سایتی چیزی کپی میزنن ! دیگه برا من که متن رو نخوندم و رفتم سوالاش رو زدم زبان تو 7 دیقه تموم شد حساب کن زرنگا چی کردن

----------


## happy-moon

اومد ولی من جرئت ندارم ببینم :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Mobin.

> اینو میرسونه که این دبیران به ظاهر استاد زبان یه خلاقیتی ندارن که متن بنویسن از یه منبع اشنایی یا یه سایتی چیزی کپی میزنن ! دیگه برا من که متن رو نخوندم و رفتم سوالاش رو زدم زبان تو 7 دیقه تموم شد حساب کن زرنگا چی کردن


با اینکه توی طرح حکمتم و هزینه کل قلمچیم 700 هزار تومن اینا شده اما شدیدا احساس میکنم هدر دادمش و میتونستم باهاش توی ماز ثبت نام کنم یا حداقل دو سه تا کتاب موج آزمون بخرم . ارزشش بیشتر بود . من فکر میکردم غیرحضوریا مثل غیرحضوریای 99 میشه که فقط دانش اموزای جدی میان . الان میبینم هر بنی بشری اومده هر تقلبی هم که میتونه میکنه و کلا سیستم آزمونو به *** داده

----------


## NormaL

سلام گند زدم خدافظ

----------


## sepehr_a

> سلام گند زدم خدافظ


کاری به هیچی ندارم ولی فیزیک دوازدهمت به نظرم حداقل باید تراز 6800 تا 7000 میداد تو حالت عادی :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Mobin.

> کاری به هیچی ندارم ولی فیزیک دوازدهمت به نظرم حداقل باید تراز 6800 تا 7000 میداد تو حالت عادی


از برکات قلمچیه دیگه . ریاضی پایه شو ببین . 9000 نفر اینا تونستن ریاضی پایه بالای 67 بزنن . اینو به کنکوریای 99 نشون بده برگاشون میریزه .

----------


## sepehr_a

> از برکات قلمچیه دیگه . ریاضی پایه شو ببین . 9000 نفر اینا تونستن ریاضی پایه بالای 67 بزنن . اینو به کنکوریای 99 نشون بده برگاشون میریزه .


آره خودم کنکوری 99 بودم خداوکیلی سطح آزمون دو یا سه لول بالاتر بود از پارسال حالا ترازا :Yahoo (117): آمارش وحشتناک بود به جز سخت بودن وقتگیر بود به شدت عمومی ها هم تعریفی نداره بهم تراز حدود 5800(یکم پایین تر داده تازه) با زبان 82-دینی73-عربی 60- و فارسی یکی 40 یکی 30(35 کلی) رتبه هم عین تراز 5800 منطقه دو :Yahoo (65): چه میدونم ...همون زبان با 82 شدم 9000 کشور البته آسون بود ولی نه اینکه 20 درصد دانش آموزا بالای 80 بزنن

----------


## Mobin.

> آره خودم کنکوری 99 بودم خداوکیلی سطح آزمون دو یا سه لول بالاتر بود از پارسال حالا ترازاآمارش وحشتناک بود به جز سخت بودن وقتگیر بود به شدت عمومی ها هم تعریفی نداره بهم تراز حدود 5800(یکم پایین تر داده تازه) با زبان 82-دینی73-عربی 60- و فارسی یکی 40 یکی 30(35 کلی) رتبه 5800 منطقه دوچه میدونم ...


ولش کنین تراز و اینارو . دیگه قابل اعتماد نیستن . ولی یه چیز جالبی هست . اگه مبنای تراز و پارسال نزاریم خوب میشه . مثلا آقای ایکس پارسال 5500 میشد . الان میشه 5000 . دفعه بعدی باید بشه 5100 . دفعه بعدیش سعی کنه 5200 شه . این بهتره بنظرم

----------


## sepehr_a

> ولش کنین تراز و اینارو . دیگه قابل اعتماد نیستن . ولی یه چیز جالبی هست . اگه مبنای تراز و پارسال نزاریم خوب میشه . مثلا آقای ایکس پارسال 5500 میشد . الان میشه 5000 . دفعه بعدی باید بشه 5100 . دفعه بعدیش سعی کنه 5200 شه . این بهتره بنظرم


آره اینجوری هم میشه دید بالا بردن درصد هدف بهتریه شاید

----------


## Hisen

*یازده تجربی
5720* :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Eli..

تراز5671 :Yahoo (17):  :Y (446):

----------


## Alix_Sb

سلام 10 ام تجربی
5897
گاج

----------


## Apoptosis

*این کانالای مشاوره یه ترازایی از دانش آموزاشون میذارن پشمای آدم فر میخوره*

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> *این کانالای مشاوره یه ترازایی از دانش آموزاشون میذارن پشمای آدم فر میخوره*


سلام.کدوم کانالا؟

----------


## NormaL

> *این کانالای مشاوره یه ترازایی از دانش آموزاشون میذارن پشمای آدم فر میخوره*


مشاور من گذاشته بود دانش آموز رشته ریاضی تازه درسا رو ۸۰-۹۰ زده بود تراز ۸۵۰۰ داده بود

----------


## Mohamad_R

> مشاور من گذاشته بود دانش آموز رشته ریاضی تازه درسا رو ۸۰-۹۰ زده بود تراز ۸۵۰۰ داده بود




یبار کارنامم رو فرستادم به یکی از این کانال های مشاوره ای کمک خواستم که چطور میتونم عربی درصد خوب بزنم ! یه کارنامه قبل و یه کارنامه بعد فرستادم و گفتم که بقیه درسا روند صعودی دارن ولی عربی نه .....  یه چیز پرتی گفت بعدا دیدم تو کانالشون همون کارنامه من رو به اسم یکی دیگه گذاشتن و ته ش نوشتن تازه شروع کردیم و قراره بترکونیم پیام دادم گقتن اشتباه شده و فلان بعدا هم بلاک کردن :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Apoptosis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R






یبار کارنامم رو فرستادم به یکی از این کانال های مشاوره ای کمک خواستم که چطور میتونم عربی درصد خوب بزنم ! یه کارنامه قبل و یه کارنامه بعد فرستادم و گفتم که بقیه درسا روند صعودی دارن ولی عربی نه .....  یه چیز پرتی گفت بعدا دیدم تو کانالشون همون کارنامه من رو به اسم یکی دیگه گذاشتن و ته ش نوشتن تازه شروع کردیم و قراره بترکونیم پیام دادم گقتن اشتباه شده و فلان بعدا هم بلاک کردن:yahoo (106)::|


سوء استفاده ابزاری کردن ازت داداش .
شکایت کن :)))*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> سوء استفاده ابزاری کردن ازت داداش .
> شکایت کن )*




نه حال دارم نه حوصله ! باغمون دزد امده بود 200 دادیم یه پرونده بازکردن کلی کار اداری در اخر هم یه اس مس اومد که پروندتون مختومه شده !  در حالی که کم نگاپیده بود دزد ننه مرده ! الانم در اول 200 تومن پل میخواد دادستانی برای ثبت شکایت

----------


## rz1

*خسته نباشيد کلهم اجمعين
اغا نتيجه من فردا مياد با دست نيمه پر رو به خالي فک کنم بيامفيزيکش اسون بودا من وقت نيوردم!!مامانم رو شيمي حساسهاين سري فيزيک گذذاشتم اخر ک شيمي خوب بدمببينيم چه شود!*

----------


## Dentist_jane

بعد از مدت ها اومدم
حدود 1.5 ماه خوندم و آزمون دادم
با 4800 شروع شد و الان 6100
شما چیکار کردید بچه ها؟؟

----------


## mlt

پارسال با 6100 توی شهرمون جز 20 نفر اول میشدی بعد الان تو جز100 نفر هم نشدی؟منطقه سه هستی 
به نظرم امسال همه اولیا انتظار رتبه های زیر1000 دارن از بچه هاشون با این اوضاع ترازها


> بعد از مدت ها اومدم
> حدود 1.5 ماه خوندم و آزمون دادم
> با 4800 شروع شد و الان 6100
> شما چیکار کردید بچه ها؟؟

----------


## Dentist_jane

> پارسال با 6100 توی شهرمون جز 20 نفر اول میشدی بعد الان تو جز100 نفر هم نشدی؟منطقه سه هستی به نظرم امسال همه اولیا انتظار رتبه های زیر1000 دارن از بچه هاشون با این اوضاع ترازها


واسم مهم نیست نفر چندم شدم
حتی واسم مهم نیست تقلب هست یا نیست
مهم اینه که پیشرفت کردم
این پیشرفت رو واقعا از ته قلبم احساس میکنم
یعنی حالا میفهمم که چه چرت و پرتایی به خوردمون دادن که از اول زیاد بخونی میبری و این چیزا
دروغ محضه!

منم منطقه 3 نیستم منطقه 2 ام موقع ثبت نام هم تو فرم منطقه 2 زدم اما انگاری اشتباه ثبت کردنالبته نمیدونم چرا هیچ موقع رتبه منطقه نمیده بهم

----------


## mlt

ایشالله با همین فرمون بری جلو
موفق باشی


> واسم مهم نیست نفر چندم شدم
> حتی واسم مهم نیست تقلب هست یا نیست
> مهم اینه که پیشرفت کردم
> این پیشرفت رو واقعا از ته قلبم احساس میکنم
> یعنی حالا میفهمم که چه چرت و پرتایی به خوردمون دادن که از اول زیاد بخونی میبری و این چیزا
> دروغ محضه!
> 
> منم منطقه 3 نیستم منطقه 2 ام موقع ثبت نام هم تو فرم منطقه 2 زدم اما انگاری اشتباه ثبت کردنالبته نمیدونم چرا هیچ موقع رتبه منطقه نمیده بهم

----------


## rz1

*
اينم کارنامه اعمال ما//جالبه زيست دهم ک عقب بودم بهتر از زيست دوازدهم زدم ک بش مطمين بودم
فيزيک و زيست و شيمي گاج اين ازمون ابکي بود بنظرم!البته يچيزي هم بگم ک من روز پنجشنبه ازمون 15 اذر گاج پارسال زدم و سوالات مشابه بودناصن انتظار نداشتم عين همونا بيارن بيترادباديگه اينکار نکنم بهتره فک کنم*

----------


## seyed..yousefi

با سلام.
800 تا افزایش تراز داشتم(ولی انتطار بیشتری داشتم و از نظر خودم گند زدم)
30 آبان:5300
14 آذر:6100
کلاس دهمم

----------


## Mina_medicine

> عمق فاجعه ااینجا مشخصه شیمی 77 درصد تراز 6023 داده( یازدهم )


آقا برگام ریخت  :Yahoo (21):  هرطوری تصورشو بکنی با این درصد شیمی زیر 6900 نباید بشه

----------


## Mina_medicine

بچه ها کسی میتونه راهنماییم کنه؟
تراز گاج چه فرقی داره با قلمچی؟
تراز چند خوبه؟ مثلا میگم تراز 6700 تو گاج چند قلمچی میشه؟
هرچند به تراز واقعن نمیشه اعتماد کرد.
خداروشکر میکنم امسال 2 ملیون 500 ندادم قلمچی شهرمون ثبت نام کنم -_____-

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *
> اينم کارنامه اعمال ما//جالبه زيست دهم ک عقب بودم بهتر از زيست دوازدهم زدم ک بش مطمين بودم
> فيزيک و زيست و شيمي گاج اين ازمون ابکي بود بنظرم!البته يچيزي هم بگم ک من روز پنجشنبه ازمون 15 اذر گاج پارسال زدم و سوالات مشابه بودناصن انتظار نداشتم عين همونا بيارن بيترادباديگه اينکار نکنم بهتره فک کنم*


عشقم خیلی خوب بودی : )))))
چقد خوبه اشتباهاتت کمه
زیست دهم همیشه همینجوریه
ظاهرشو نگاه کنی خیلی مطلب داره اما چون درساش ملموس تره راحت تر یاد میگیری
از زیست سلولی ملکولی دوازدهم بدم میاد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> بعد از مدت ها اومدم
> حدود 1.5 ماه خوندم و آزمون دادم
> با 4800 شروع شد و الان 6100
> شما چیکار کردید بچه ها؟؟


*اقا معرکه ای : ))) الان اگه عضو گروه های مشاوره ای اینستا بودی اولین استوری اسم ترو میزدن ک ببین چقد پیشرفت داشته شاگردمون*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


بچه ها کسی میتونه راهنماییم کنه؟
تراز گاج چه فرقی داره با قلمچی؟
تراز چند خوبه؟ مثلا میگم تراز 6700 تو گاج چند قلمچی میشه؟
هرچند به تراز واقعن نمیشه اعتماد کرد.
خداروشکر میکنم امسال 2 ملیون 500 ندادم قلمچی شهرمون ثبت نام کنم -_____-



مينا ب منم گفتن دو و چارصد///نگا تعداد شرکت کننده هاي گاج خيلي کمتر هست/مثلا اين ازمون حدود 12 هزار بود....قلمچي خيلي بيشتره//پارسال ک ازمونا حضوري بود و تقلب کمتر يکي داشتيم 8000 ميشد گاج قلمچي هم 7000 ميشد//امسال ديه همه چي درهمهنفر اول همه رو صد ميزنه لامصب*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


عشقم خیلی خوب بودی : )))))
چقد خوبه اشتباهاتت کمه
زیست دهم همیشه همینجوریه
ظاهرشو نگاه کنی خیلی مطلب داره اما چون درساش ملموس تره راحت تر یاد میگیری
از زیست سلولی ملکولی دوازدهم بدم میاد 



مينا ي کاري کردم وگرنه من اونقدرام واس ازمون اماده نبودم !!ازمون مشابه اين ازمون پارسال گاج حل کردم عين همين بود!!واسه همين خوب شد ايجوري!!الناز ميدونه اين هفته خيلي کاهلي کردم//*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *
> 
> 
> مينا ب منم گفتن دو و چارصد///نگا تعداد شرکت کننده هاي گاج خيلي کمتر هست/مثلا اين ازمون حدود 12 هزار بود....قلمچي خيلي بيشتره//پارسال ک ازمونا حضوري بود و تقلب کمتر يکي داشتيم 8000 ميشد گاج قلمچي هم 7000 ميشد//امسال ديه همه چي درهمهنفر اول همه رو صد ميزنه لامصب*


*لعنتی چه همه خرخون شدن 
ولی بدون شوخی شاید باورت نشه ولی پاسخنامه تشریحی رو ما همزمان با سوالات گرفتیم دیروز   
خدایی اصن دیگه نمیشه با تراز خودتو بسنجی
همون درصداتو ببری بالا انگیزشی تره :/
قلمچی ام خوبیش تراز و ایناش بود
الان که همه چی به گ.ه کشیده شده :///
گاجم همینطوره.*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *
> 
> 
> مينا ي کاري کردم وگرنه من اونقدرام واس ازمون اماده نبودم !!ازمون مشابه اين ازمون پارسال گاج حل کردم عين همين بود!!واسه همين خوب شد ايجوري!!الناز ميدونه اين هفته خيلي کاهلي کردم//*


*رضوان خب دیگه نکن این کار
قلمچی حالا میشه ازمون پارسالشو زد واسه هر ازمون چون هرسال طراحاش تغییر میکنن خودشونم بخوان نمیتونن مثل هم سوال بدن 
ولی گاج نه. اشکال نداره دیگه کاهلی نکن که بتونی تو ازمونای جامع دی و بهمن بخونیش
انقد کاهلی کنی یهو دیدی به اندازه کل ازمونایی که تا الان بوده جمع شده و باید یخونی واسه جامع ها *

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


لعنتی چه همه خرخون شدن 
ولی بدون شوخی شاید باورت نشه ولی پاسخنامه تشریحی رو ما همزمان با سوالات گرفتیم دیروز   
خدایی اصن دیگه نمیشه با تراز خودتو بسنجی
همون درصداتو ببری بالا انگیزشی تره :/
قلمچی ام خوبیش تراز و ایناش بود
الان که همه چی به گ.ه کشیده شده :///
گاجم همینطوره.



واخي!راسي؟ اوايل ب مام ميدادن اما بعدش گفتن روز بعد بياين بگيرين....اما من حرف زدم ک ب من بعدازظهرش بدن/چون واسه تحليل ادم اذيت ميشه جمعش بره و شنبه تازه بخواد تحليل کنه///من همون ساعت 8 دفترچه ميگيرم تا ظهر ديه ازمون ميدم حدودا ساعت دو وارد سايتش ميکنم////تا اينو بت بگم!يکي از دوستامون دخترش يازدهمه بعد هي ب مامانم زنگ ميزد ميگف فلاني سال سوم کنکورش بوده هيچي نکرده و اينا/بعد مامانم خواسته بحث عوض کنه ميپرسه دخترت چ ميکنه ميگه قلمچي ميره درصداش همه 80 90 مامانم ميگه افرين و خيلي خوبه و اينا ميگه من کاري ندارم بش //واسه حفظ روحيش گاهي 5 ساعت يا بيشترم ميشينه پاي ازمونچون بلده جواب بده*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


رضوان خب دیگه نکن این کار
قلمچی حالا میشه ازمون پارسالشو زد واسه هر ازمون چون هرسال طراحاش تغییر میکنن خودشونم بخوان نمیتونن مثل هم سوال بدن 
ولی گاج نه. اشکال نداره دیگه کاهلی نکن که بتونی تو ازمونای جامع دی و بهمن بخونیش
انقد کاهلی کنی یهو دیدی به اندازه کل ازمونایی که تا الان بوده جمع شده و باید یخونی واسه جامع ها  



اره اصن سرجلسه تو ذوقم خوردديه نميکنمها والا راس ميگي!ديه غلط بکنم کاهلي کنم
عمدا نرفتم حلشون کنماااا فک نميکردم مشابه بيارن ايقد
*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *
> 
> 
> واخي!راسي؟ اوايل ب مام ميدادن اما بعدش گفتن روز بعد بياين بگيرين....اما من حرف زدم ک ب من بعدازظهرش بدن/چون واسه تحليل ادم اذيت ميشه جمعش بره و شنبه تازه بخواد تحليل کنه///من همون ساعت 8 دفترچه ميگيرم تا ظهر ديه ازمون ميدم حدودا ساعت دو وارد سايتش ميکنم////تا اينو بت بگم!يکي از دوستامون دخترش يازدهمه بعد هي ب مامانم زنگ ميزد ميگف فلاني سال سوم کنکورش بوده هيچي نکرده و اينا/بعد مامانم خواسته بحث عوض کنه ميپرسه دخترت چ ميکنه ميگه قلمچي ميره درصداش همه 80 90 مامانم ميگه افرين و خيلي خوبه و اينا ميگه من کاري ندارم بش //واسه حفظ روحيش گاهي 5 ساعت يا بيشترم ميشينه پاي ازمونچون بلده جواب بده*


*قشننننگ برگای زمان بندی و زمان نقصانی و تکنیک ضربدر منها و همه اینا ریخت با این تایم بندی ازمونش
لعنتی 5 سااااعت؟
واو خوش بحالش اونا ازمونشون 5 ساعت وقت داره مال ما 4 
تازه یازدهم ازمونش 4 ساعته هم نیس
3 ساعته :///*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


قشننننگ برگای زمان بندی و زمان نقصانی و تکنیک ضربدر منها و همه اینا ریخت با این تایم بندی ازمونش
لعنتی 5 سااااعت؟
واو خوش بحالش اونا ازمونشون 5 ساعت وقت داره مال ما 4 



چنان هم تعريف ميده ک انگار من گِلَعلو ام و دخترش پروفوسور......هعي...*

----------


## NormaL

> بچه ها کسی میتونه راهنماییم کنه؟
> تراز گاج چه فرقی داره با قلمچی؟
> تراز چند خوبه؟ مثلا میگم تراز 6700 تو گاج چند قلمچی میشه؟
> هرچند به تراز واقعن نمیشه اعتماد کرد.
> خداروشکر میکنم امسال 2 ملیون 500 ندادم قلمچی شهرمون ثبت نام کنم -_____-


یه بار شنیدم ۷۰۰۰ گاج برابر ۶۰۰۰ قلمچیه

----------


## mohammad1381

> *
> 
> 
> چنان هم تعريف ميده ک انگار من گِلَعلو ام و دخترش پروفوسور......هعي...*


مگه شما چیتون از بقیه کمتره؟
بنده طرف میشناسم وزارت علوم دست اون میچرخه و دخترش اوتیسمیه،عموی مادرم من خلبان f14بودش و پسر خونه نشین شده،خود من نکبت اینهمه از خانواده و فک  و فامیلم مینازم 3 سال تمام تیک عصبی داشتم،شما که نه مشکلی دارید و نه دغده ای،شما دیگر از چه مینالید!
دوستان اینقدر خودتون رو سطح پایین نبینید،بخدا همه عین هم هستیم،فقط به تلاش آدم بستگی داره...(طرف آرزوش بوده یه کارگر ساده باشه تا یه آقازاده،ولی بچش سالم باشه...،واقعا آدم چه چیزها که نمیشنوه(از شما این انتظارو واقعا نداشتم این حرفارو بزنید)
پ ن:اون زیست آی کیو بی صاحاب رو یزنید،مشکلتون رو داخل ژنتیک برطرف میکنه(اگر درصد زیستتون بالا هستش،میکرو رو داخل اون پایه بیخیال شید!)

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


مگه شما چیتون از بقیه کمتره؟
بنده طرف میشناسم وزارت علوم دست اون میچرخه و دخترش اوتیسمیه،عموی مادرم من خلبان f14بودش و پسر خونه نشین شده،خود من نکبت اینهمه از خانواده و فک  و فامیلم مینازم 3 سال تمام تیک عصبی داشتم،شما که نه مشکلی دارید و نه دغده ای،شما دیگر از چه مینالید!
دوستان اینقدر خودتون رو سطح پایین نبینید،بخدا همه عین هم هستیم،فقط به تلاش آدم بستگی داره...(طرف آرزوش بوده یه کارگر ساده باشه تا یه آقازاده،ولی بچش سالم باشه...،واقعا آدم چه چیزها که نمیشنوه(از شما این انتظارو واقعا نداشتم این حرفارو بزنید)
پ ن:اون زیست آی کیو بی صاحاب رو یزنید،مشکلتون رو داخل ژنتیک برطرف میکنه(اگر درصد زیستتون بالا هستش،میکرو رو داخل اون پایه بیخیال شید!)


من هيچ وقت خودم دست کم نگرفتم...اتفاقا گاهي زيادي هم خودم قبول دارم ک  همين زمينم زد...پارسال ميگفتم مگه ميشه من!!قبول نشم؟؟پاي فيلم  مينشستم!!اينا ک گفتم هدفم اين نبود بگم من هيچم و بقيه زرنگن خواستم بگم  تراز ها الکي ان نمونش همين رفيقمون ک ازمونشو خارج از تايم ميزنه و دلش  خوشه ب نتيجش*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_وضعيت کلي
تراز
رتبه كشورى
رتبه در منطقه 1
رتبه در شهر
دهک

كل
6033
9415 - (از 59032 نفر)
2551
1104


دروس اختصاصي
6270
6785 - (از 59032 نفر)
1844
757
دوم

دروس عمومي
5297
23019 - (از 59032 نفر)
5993
2889
چهارم


تعداد شرکت کننده ( گروه شما ) در این آزمون (تا آخرین پردازش)‌ : 82053 نفر
تراز و رتبه ی شما در در میان کل شرکت کنندگان محاسبه نشده است بلکه در میان شرکت کنندگان در آزمون تا پردازش اول (59032 نفر) محاسبه گردیده است .
اختصاصي
درس
سوالات

درصد
چند تا از 10 تا
مقايسه با هم تراز
تراز
رتبه
ارزیابی
دهک




زمين‌شناسي
50%
5

6350
7606
+B
دوم
6
3
1

.: رياضي :.
52%
5

5905
13147
+B

16
1
13

رياضي 3
20%
2

4857
24879
C
پنجم
2
0
8

رياضي پايه
57%
6

5888
13434
+B
سوم
6
1
3

رياضي پايه - آشنا
80%
8

6476
7354
A
دوم
8
0
2

.: زيست‌شناسي :.
53%
5

6351
6706
+B

28
4
18

زيست‌شناسي 3
47%
5

5914
11027
B
دوم
15
3
12

زيست‌شناسي گياهي
63%
6

6653
5615
-A
اول
13
1
6

.: فيزيك :.
43%
4

6141
9818
B

14
3
13

فيزيك 3
47%
5

6015
11907
B
دوم
10
2
8

فيزيك 2
37%
4

6261
1834
B
اول
4
1
5

.: شيمي :.
67%
7

6484
5779
-A

21
3
6

شيمي 3
53%
5

5483
21439
B
چهارم
6
2
2

شيمي 1
73%
7

6829
1764
-A
اول
15
1
4


عمومي
درس
سوالات

درصد
چند تا از 10 تا
مقايسه با هم تراز
تراز
رتبه
ارزیابی
دهک




.: ادبيات :.
32%
3

5127
24881
-B

7
2
11

فارسي 3
27%
3

4742
32801
C
ششم
3
1
6

فارسي 1
37%
4

5557
17027
-B
سوم
4
1
5

عربي، زبان قرآن 1 و 3
45%
4

5614
16851
B
سوم
10
3
7

.: معارف :.
68%
7

5818
14852
+B

15
4
1

دين و زندگي 3
87%
9

6003
10301
A
دوم
9
1
0

دين و زندگي 1
50%
5

5434
22090
B
چهارم
6
3
1

زبان‌ ‌انگليسي 1 و 3
28%
3

4541
36861
-C
هفتم
8
7
5



تعداد کل
تعداد درست
تعداد اشتباه
چند از ده (با نمره منفی)

اختصاصي
150
85
14
5.4

عمومي
80
40
16
4.4

وضعيت کلي
230
125
30
5.0


 دانلود سوال های که اشتباه پاسخ داده اید

سلام به دوستان اینم کارنامه اولین ازمون امسال من به عنوان یه پشت کنکوری اصلا مناسب نیست تراز پارسالمم پنجو نهصد بود این موقع سال ولی خوب من خیلی دیرتر شروع کردم امسال و خیلی چیزارو بخصوص عمومیا و فیزیک پایه و ریاضی دوازدهمو نرسیدم حتی مرور کنمش و حتی واسه زیستم فقط وقت کردم سوالات ازمونای ازمایشی رو حل کنم حتی شیمی دوازدهم هم به مبحث الکتروشیمی نرسیدم فقط اسیدو بازو تستارو تموم کردم  با این حال بنظرم خوبه بدک نیست ولی بااید ازمون بعدی بالای شیشو چهارصد بشه حداقل_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_و  اینکه دیدم خیلیاتون اینجا درخصوص تقلب صحب کردین و گفتید تقلبا زیاده گند زده به ترازا و این حرفا میخواستم بگم با اینکه خلاف میل شماس و باعث میشه رای مخالف بدین قطعا ولی این بحث تقلب سرتاسر بهونه و حاشیه هستش دوستان یکم منطقی باشید چندتا دلیلی که میگمو بخونید فکر کنید اول از همه سالهاس تو ازمون قلم چی داره تقلب شکل میگیره مسله جدیدی نیست  اصلا حالا شاید  تودوسال اخیر یکم بخاطر کروناتقلبا بیشتر شده باه ولی بازم یه بحث همیشگیه ببینید ذوستان ترازایی که شما بدست میارید به فرض شیش هزار هفت هزار پنج هزار با وجود تقلبای گستردس و این ترازا جنبه مقایسه ای داره با داده های خوده قلم چی که میگه مثلا ترازای بالای شیشو پونصد هفتاد درصد قبولیای پزشکین بعد مثلا بیست درصدم بالای شیش هزارا ده درصدم بالای پنجو پونصدا حالا اصلا حرفم این نبود که اینجروی هست یا نه منظورم اینه ه وقتی شیشو پونصد میارید به فرض میدونید که وضع مناسبی دارید ت بالای هفت هزار میدونید که اره وضع عالیه شاید دو رقمی یا سه رقمی خوب بشم خوب این مقایسه رو دارید با افرادی و دادهایی میکنید که عین همین سالتون تقلب گسترده ای هم بوده پس فک نکنید تقلبا نباشه ترازاتون میاد بالا قبولید اون موقع هم بجایی که بگن شیشو پونصد به بالاها عالین میگن هفت هزار به بالاها عالین بازم فرقی نمیکنه برخلاف میلتون تراز چیزه بسیار مهمیه که تو کارنامه ارزشمند ترین چیزیه که بهتون میگه وضعتون چجوریه  تقلبم نباشه تراز همتون میاد بالا ایول ولی ارزش ترازا هم حابه جا میشه چهارسال قلم چی بدون تقلب برگزار بشه همه به تراز شیش هزار به چشم پنج هزارو پونصدم نگاه نمیکنن_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pa__r__sa


و  اینکه دیدم خیلیاتون اینجا درخصوص تقلب صحب کردین و گفتید تقلبا زیاده گند زده به ترازا و این حرفا میخواستم بگم با اینکه خلاف میل شماس و باعث میشه رای مخالف بدین قطعا ولی این بحث تقلب سرتاسر بهونه و حاشیه هستش دوستان یکم منطقی باشید چندتا دلیلی که میگمو بخونید فکر کنید اول از همه سالهاس تو ازمون قلم چی داره تقلب شکل میگیره مسله جدیدی نیست  اصلا حالا شاید  تودوسال اخیر یکم بخاطر کروناتقلبا بیشتر شده باه ولی بازم یه بحث همیشگیه ببینید ذوستان ترازایی که شما بدست میارید به فرض شیش هزار هفت هزار پنج هزار با وجود تقلبای گستردس و این ترازا جنبه مقایسه ای داره با داده های خوده قلم چی که میگه مثلا ترازای بالای شیشو پونصد هفتاد درصد قبولیای پزشکین بعد مثلا بیست درصدم بالای شیش هزارا ده درصدم بالای پنجو پونصدا حالا اصلا حرفم این نبود که اینجروی هست یا نه منظورم اینه ه وقتی شیشو پونصد میارید به فرض میدونید که وضع مناسبی دارید ت بالای هفت هزار میدونید که اره وضع عالیه شاید دو رقمی یا سه رقمی خوب بشم خوب این مقایسه رو دارید با افرادی و دادهایی میکنید که عین همین سالتون تقلب گسترده ای هم بوده پس فک نکنید تقلبا نباشه ترازاتون میاد بالا قبولید اون موقع هم بجایی که بگن شیشو پونصد به بالاها عالین میگن هفت هزار به بالاها عالین بازم فرقی نمیکنه برخلاف میلتون تراز چیزه بسیار مهمیه که تو کارنامه ارزشمند ترین چیزیه که بهتون میگه وضعتون چجوریه  تقلبم نباشه تراز همتون میاد بالا ایول ولی ارزش ترازا هم حابه جا میشه چهارسال قلم چی بدون تقلب برگزار بشه همه به تراز شیش هزار به چشم پنج هزارو پونصدم نگاه نمیکنن


اینو داره کسی بهتون میگه که سال گذشته خودش این بهونه هاروداشته بجایی که از ترازا فرار کنیدو بهونه بیارید خیلی منطقی ترازی که اوردینو قبول کنیدو بجنگید که بالا بیاریدش کنکور این سالا مثل دهه های گذشته نیست دیگه نظیر نداره تو دنیا از لحاظ رقابتی برخلاف حرف خیلیا هم کنکور خییییلی هم سخته با کسی شوخی هم نداره جدی نگیرید دوسال از عمرتونو سوزوندین کمِ کم بعد میفهمید چی گفتم_

----------


## sepehr_a

> *
> 
> 
> واخي!راسي؟ اوايل ب مام ميدادن اما بعدش گفتن روز بعد بياين بگيرين....اما من حرف زدم ک ب من بعدازظهرش بدن/چون واسه تحليل ادم اذيت ميشه جمعش بره و شنبه تازه بخواد تحليل کنه///من همون ساعت 8 دفترچه ميگيرم تا ظهر ديه ازمون ميدم حدودا ساعت دو وارد سايتش ميکنم////تا اينو بت بگم!يکي از دوستامون دخترش يازدهمه بعد هي ب مامانم زنگ ميزد ميگف فلاني سال سوم کنکورش بوده هيچي نکرده و اينا/بعد مامانم خواسته بحث عوض کنه ميپرسه دخترت چ ميکنه ميگه قلمچي ميره درصداش همه 80 90 مامانم ميگه افرين و خيلي خوبه و اينا ميگه من کاري ندارم بش //واسه حفظ روحيش گاهي 5 ساعت يا بيشترم ميشينه پاي ازمونچون بلده جواب بده*


ولی بی شوخی نجاتش بده  دختره رو..آزمون این دفعه یک دونه سوال حرکت هم نزدم به خاطر کمبود وقت(همش رفت به خاطر آمار مزخرف) ولی الان که ده تا رو حل کردم هر ده تا درست حل کردم اما واقعیت اینه سر کنکور هم قراره تو همین فشار وقت باشیم خود من کنکور 99 رسیدم شیمی کلی وقت کم آوردم از الان باید آماده شه که بعدا اینجوری ضرر میبینه

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sepehr_a


ولی بی شوخی نجاتش بده  دختره رو..آزمون این دفعه یک دونه سوال حرکت هم نزدم به خاطر کمبود وقت(همش رفت به خاطر آمار مزخرف) ولی الان که ده تا رو حل کردم هر ده تا درست حل کردم اما واقعیت اینه سر کنکور هم قراره تو همین فشار وقت باشیم خود من کنکور 99 رسیدم شیمی کلی وقت کم آوردم از الان باید آماده شه که بعدا اینجوری ضرر میبینه


والا مامانم بش گف ک بعدا ضربه ميخوره اما مامانش اصرار داشت ک الان زوده واسه زماندار تست زدن و من ميخوام خودشو باور کنه*

----------


## AmirXD

> *
> 
> 
> مينا ي کاري کردم وگرنه من اونقدرام واس ازمون اماده نبودم !!ازمون مشابه اين ازمون پارسال گاج حل کردم عين همين بود!!واسه همين خوب شد ايجوري!!الناز ميدونه اين هفته خيلي کاهلي کردم//*


اگه گاج سوالای پارسالش عین امساله پس چه پیش آزمونی از خودمون بگیریم؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirXD


اگه گاج سوالای پارسالش عین امساله پس چه پیش آزمونی از خودمون بگیریم؟


قلمچي قبلي مجبوريم بزنيم......من هرهفته ازمون ميزنم/گاج ک ثبت نام کردم قلمچيم از سايتا ميگيرم...شمام اينو انجام بده*

----------


## sepehr_a

قابل توجه دانش آموزان به علت تاخیر در زمان برگزاری امتحانات مدارس و شرایط تدریس غیر حضوری و تعطیلی های مدارس به علت کرونا، تاریخ برگزاری آزمون های اصلی کانون در فصل زمستان با یک هفته فاصله برگزار می شود تا دانش آموزان بتوانند با آمادگی بیشتر در آزمون ها شرکت کنند. 19 دی تغییر می کند به 26 دی 3 بهمن تغییر می کند به 10 بهمن 17 بهمن تغییر می کند به 24 بهمن 1 اسفند تغییر می کند به 8 اسفند 15 اسفند تغییر می کند به 22 اسفند

----------


## Mobin.

> قابل توجه دانش آموزان به علت تاخیر در زمان برگزاری امتحانات مدارس و شرایط تدریس غیر حضوری و تعطیلی های مدارس به علت کرونا، تاریخ برگزاری آزمون های اصلی کانون در فصل زمستان با یک هفته فاصله برگزار می شود تا دانش آموزان بتوانند با آمادگی بیشتر در آزمون ها شرکت کنند. 19 دی تغییر می کند به 26 دی 3 بهمن تغییر می کند به 10 بهمن 17 بهمن تغییر می کند به 24 بهمن 1 اسفند تغییر می کند به 8 اسفند 15 اسفند تغییر می کند به 22 اسفند


واسه یه سامورایی همه جا ژاپنه دادا :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sepehr_a

> واسه یه سامورایی همه جا ژاپنه دادا


باز برنامه دم عید و جمع بندی پایه خراب میشه :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Mr.Moein

*دوستان امیدوارم فردا آزمون خوبی داشته باشید و بترکونید*

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mat04


آزمون امروز سوالاش یه ذره راحت تر از آزمون های قبلی بود مخصوصا فیزیک و زبان (یازدهم )


شیمی و دینی هم آسون بود.ریاضی ک اصن هیچی(دوازدهم)*

----------


## Mina_medicine

*سلام گند زدم بای*

----------


## sepehr_a

شیمی حس میکنم یکم چند موردی هاش چگالی بالایی داشت حس کنکور 99 میداد
ریاضیش خیلی جالب بود سوالای آسون و سخت پخش نبودن و کنار هم بودن یعنی مثلا تا 105 :Yahoo (4): بعد 105 :Yahoo (2):

----------


## happy-moon

خیلی حس بدی نسبت به نتیجه این آزمون دارم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mohamad_R

پایه موردی ها دوتاش خراب کرده بود و اومده بود از تجارت و این چیزای به درد نخور شیمی سوال داده بود! 
سوال اینکه فلان فلز و فلان فلز اختلافشون چقدره هم منسوخ شده بود . ولی از طرفی مسائل سلول گالوانی خوب و روتینی داشت و عمده سنگینیش سر حساب کردن اعشار بود . 
فیزیک اهسته پیوسته سخت میشد ولی به سختی ازمون قبل دینامیک نبود .

دینی بسیار راحت و روتین . زبان ریدینگ بسیار راحت و روان . کلوز تست جالب . ولی دوباره حتی طراح سعی نکرده بود که یه جرئه ای گزینه های لغت رو نزدیک به هم بزاره که یکم چالشی بشه . مثلا سوال 64 ! هم سوال تکراری از خیلی سبز بود و هم سوالی که ارزش واقعا 20 تا سوالی زبان رو نداشت . 
ادبیات قرابت همچی تموم . املا روتین و ارایه خیلی راحت . عربی هم که حاشا و کلا 

زیست گواه در حد استاندارد به نظرم مثل همیشه . زیست دوازدهم هم عالی ولی این قضیه جدا کردن زیست انسان و اینا واقعا اون انسجام و این توانایی که بعد از تستی میپریدیم تست بعدی با موضع جدید رو گرفته و متاسفانه 20 تا تست میزنی و فقط از حواس و اعصاب اونم جمعا 4 گفتار بدن انسان که واقعا هم خسته کنندس هم دیگه تکراری میشه . سوالات موردی کم شده بود امروز . جای خالی و سبک پرسشی بود. 


در کل به نظر خودم بهترین درس رو میدم به شیمی . و بدترین درس رو به زبان از لحاظ سوالایی که دادن

----------


## happy-moon

خب نتایج اومد

----------


## AmirReza400

سلام
من بعد اینکه دفعه قبل گند زدم(6600 ) این بار هم زیاد خوب نبود درصدا به نسبت خوب بودن بعضی بد ولی ترازا  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Hisen

*سود رو کسی برد که قلمچی ثبت نام نکرد 
سوالات رو از نت دان کرد
مطابق آزمون با وقت استاندارد تو خونشون زد
درصدشو گرفت تحلیلش هم کرد و اسیر تراز های فیک پایین که ناشی از تقلب های یه مشت داوطلب احمق به دست اومده نشد !!!
اگر قلمچی هیچ غلطی برای مبارزه با تقلب ها نکنه ، دیگه تو سایتش ازمون نمیدم . 
مسخره خجالت نمیکشه با میانگین درصد نزدیک به 70 ، تراز داده 5900 !!!!
خیلی چرت شده . 
اصلا ثبت نام نکنید . خودتون تو خونه بزنید . 
*یازده تج

----------


## happy-moon

یعنی دلم می خواد همین الان محو شم از این دنیا :Yahoo (2): 

تراز تخصصی ام شده 6600 
بعد عمومی 5600
دیگه از دست عمومی ها می خوام سر به بیابون بزارم

 :13:

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط happy-moon


یعنی دلم می خواد همین الان محو شم از این دنیا

تراز تخصصی ام شده 6600 
بعد عمومی 5600
دیگه از دست عمومی ها می خوام سر به بیابون بزارم




عمومی به جز ادبیات دوشواری  نداره که .*

----------


## happy-moon

> *
> 
> عمومی به جز ادبیات دوشواری  نداره که .*


توی ادبیات و عربی گیر کردم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Hisen

*امروز آزمون یازدهم تجربی در زیست و فیزیک و تا حدودی ریاضی دشوار بود . مثلا سوال فیزیک زیر از خازن : 
*

----------


## NormaL

برگام ریخته از این ترازا شیمی ۳ ، ۸۷ داده ۶۴۰۰

----------


## Yas_99

> برگام ریخته از این ترازا شیمی ۳ ، ۸۷ داده ۶۴۰۰



این کیه

----------


## NormaL

> این کیه


نظر خودت چیه؟

----------


## NormaL

بقیتون کجایین
 @zhi.a  @Mohammad_R

----------


## sepehr_a

با این درصدا اختصاصی دقیق 6000 داده(بازم وقت کم آوردم سر فیزیک)
ریاضی 40
زیست دوازدهم 60
زیست بدن انسان 62
اون جانوری 20
پایه آشنا 87(کل زیست 62)
فیزیک دوازده 36
پایه 37
شیمی دوازدهم 63(تراز 5782!!!!!!!!!!!!؟!)
شیمی یازدهم 68 درصد (تراز 6039!!!!!)
خراب کردم کلا به خصوص ریاضی چون فیزیک تو اون وقت همونقدر انتظار داشتم و شیمی فکر میکردم تراز بهتری بگیرم!)

----------


## zhi.a

> بقیتون کجایین
>  @zhi.a  @Mohammad_R


سلام  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
ازمون ندادم :/ تا فردا ولی میدم :/

----------


## Yas_99

> نظر خودت چیه؟



عباس معصومیه؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Alix_Sb

دهم تجربی / ازمون گاج
چرا ایقد کم میشن 
چ کنم بچه ها ؟!

----------


## Mr.Moein

*تراز اختصاصیا:6535
تراز عمومیا:....*

----------


## Mohamad_R

سلام دوستان بنده اومدم تحلیل کنم ادبیات قلم رو به مشکل بر خوردم! 

سوال 20 و یه چنتا دیگه  دفترچه من که از نمایندگی گرفتم با چیزی که پی دی اف و پاسخنامه منتشر شده وجود داره منطبق نیستش . 

سوال 20 مثلا روی سوال همونه ولی متاسفانه گزینه ها همون نیست . و پاسخنامه ای که تو پنل من گذاشتن هم مال سوال من نی . 

خودتون ببینید:




این ینی چی میتونه یکی توضیح بده؟

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohamad_r


سلام دوستان بنده اومدم تحلیل کنم ادبیات قلم رو به مشکل بر خوردم! 

سوال 20 و یه چنتا دیگه  دفترچه من که از نمایندگی گرفتم با چیزی که پی دی اف و پاسخنامه منتشر شده وجود داره منطبق نیستش . 

سوال 20 مثلا روی سوال همونه ولی متاسفانه گزینه ها همون نیست . و پاسخنامه ای که تو پنل من گذاشتن هم مال سوال من نی . 

خودتون ببینید:




این ینی چی میتونه یکی توضیح بده؟



سلام/يادم مياد پارسال ميگفتن يکي دوتا ازمون قلمچي(قبل کرونا) برا جلوگيري از تقلب گزينه ها متفاوت داده و دفترچه a b داره....اين سوالم دوتا گزينش مشترکه...شايد اينه قضيش..من اطلاع چنداني ندارم*

----------


## Mina_medicine

*چه خوبه بچه ها کارنامه هاشونو میذارن.
منم از ازمون بعد کارنامه شاید بذارم.*

----------


## hassan1400

بچه ها ازمون کامل ماز چطوره؟

----------


## Mobin.

> بچه ها ازمون کامل ماز چطوره؟


خوبه سلام میرسونه :Yahoo (20): 

اگه تونستی فقط ماز و ثبت نام کن . اگه قلم یاگاج میری حتما سوالاشو بزن . بدرد بخورن واقعا

----------


## hassan1400

> خوبه سلام میرسونه
> 
> اگه تونستی فقط ماز و ثبت نام کن . اگه قلم یاگاج میری حتما سوالاشو بزن . بدرد بخورن واقعا


اکی ممنون یه تخفیف گذاشته برا امشب نصف میشه قیمتش ازمون دیگه ای تیت نام نکردم

----------


## Mobin.

> اکی ممنون یه تخفیف گذاشته برا امشب نصف میشه قیمتش ازمون دیگه ای تیت نام نکردم


اره دیدمش . ثبت نام کن و تمام سوالاشو تحلیل کن . گرچه سوالای سخت و اینجور چیزا هم خواهی دید ولی هی نگو غیر استاندارده و تو کنکور نمیاد. اگه سوالیو نفهمیدی نکته شو بنویس و حفظش کن. ارزوی بهترینا برات

----------


## zhi.a

> سلام دوستان بنده اومدم تحلیل کنم ادبیات قلم رو به مشکل بر خوردم! 
> 
> سوال 20 و یه چنتا دیگه  دفترچه من که از نمایندگی گرفتم با چیزی که پی دی اف و پاسخنامه منتشر شده وجود داره منطبق نیستش . 
> 
> سوال 20 مثلا روی سوال همونه ولی متاسفانه گزینه ها همون نیست . و پاسخنامه ای که تو پنل من گذاشتن هم مال سوال من نی . 
> 
> خودتون ببینید:
> 
> 
> ...


انگار فایل پی دی اف و دفترچه سوالا باهم فرق داشتن :/ برا همین تو پاسخنامه اینطوریه :/

----------


## Mohamad_R

> انگار فایل پی دی اف و دفترچه سوالا باهم فرق داشتن :/ برا همین تو پاسخنامه اینطوریه :/




اره

----------


## hassan1400

> اره دیدمش . ثبت نام کن و تمام سوالاشو تحلیل کن . گرچه سوالای سخت و اینجور چیزا هم خواهی دید ولی هی نگو غیر استاندارده و تو کنکور نمیاد. اگه سوالیو نفهمیدی نکته شو بنویس و حفظش کن. ارزوی بهترینا برات


تشکر همینطور شما موفق یاشید

----------


## moi

> من شیمی یازدهمو توی طول سال ۸۰ میزدم تراز ۷۰۰۰-۷۲۰۰ میداد الان ۸۰ میزنم تراز ۶۲۰۰ میده


مهم درصد خودتونه.تراز اینجا واقعا الکیه

----------


## moi

> فایل پیوست 95663
> 
> دهم تجربی / ازمون گاج
> چرا ایقد کم میشن 
> چ کنم بچه ها ؟!


فکرکنم اشتباهی که من میکردم رو میکنی.یعنی برای هردرس وقت خودش رو نمیزنی.مثلا یه وقت زیادی رو به زیست میدی واصلا وقت نمیکنی ریاضی بزنی یادرسای دیگه رو کم میزنی.
برای عمومی هم بیشتر وقتت رو روی عربی میذاری

----------


## Alix_Sb

ریاضی و زبان کع عقبم خیلی
نمیدونم چرا دینی و شیمی ایقد بد میشه 
40 روز وقت دارم برای ازمون بعدی همشو درست بخونم

----------


## seyed..yousefi

آزمون هدیه هم حسابه؟؟؟؟

از اول مرور کنیم.
16 آبان:5700
30 آبان:5300
14 آذر:6100
28 آذر:5900

و بالاخره
5 دی:6600


مطمئن بودم این دفعه میشه و خدارو شکر،شد
به امید موفقیت هممون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## happy-moon

> آزمون هدیه هم حسابه؟؟؟؟
> 
> از اول مرور کنیم.
> 16 آبان:5700
> 30 آبان:5300
> 14 آذر:6100
> 28 آذر:5900
> 
> و بالاخره
> ...


ماشالله به شما 
همینجوری ادامه بده ایشالله بهتر و بهتر میشه




چرا به من تراز نداده ؟؟؟

----------


## poker_ch

*آقایون داداشا خانوما آبجیا
من تازه تموم کردم : ))
کی کارنامه میدن؟‍؟ تراز میدن به ماها؟؟
 صبح نتونستم زود بلند شم موند واسه الان...
آزمونش دو سطحی بود سطح اول بشدت آسون و احتمالا فقط برای امتحانات نوبت اول
سطح دومش خوب بود اما قلمچی همیشگی نبود =//*

----------


## poker_ch

*یه نکته دیگه:

آزمون ۱۹ دی رو به ۲۶ ام موکول کردن ://
۳ بهمن هم رفت ۱۰ بهمن...
خلاصه از ما گفتن بود : ))*

----------


## happy-moon

> *آقایون داداشا خانوما آبجیا
> من تازه تموم کردم : ))
> کی کارنامه میدن؟‍؟ تراز میدن به ماها؟؟
>  صبح نتونستم زود بلند شم موند واسه الان...
> آزمونش دو سطحی بود سطح اول بشدت آسون و احتمالا فقط برای امتحانات نوبت اول
> سطح دومش خوب بود اما قلمچی همیشگی نبود =//*



آزمون خیلی جالبی نبود
ترازا به شدت کشیده بالا
یه انگیزه کاذب فقط ایجاد میکنه
درضمن نمره منفی هم نداشته
شما هم به نظرم تراز معادل میگیری

سقف تراز هم 7500 بوده گویا
به من که تراز حدود 7050 داده :Yahoo (35): 
خدا بخیر کنه عاقبتمونو با این داستانا

----------


## poker_ch

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط happy-moon


آزمون خیلی جالبی نبود
ترازا به شدت کشیده بالا
یه انگیزه کاذب فقط ایجاد میکنه
درضمن نمره منفی هم نداشته
شما هم به نظرم تراز معادل میگیری

سقف تراز هم 7500 بوده گویا
به من که تراز حدود 7050 داده
خدا بخیر کنه عاقبتمونو با این داستانا





از سطح ترازش چیزی نمیدونم والا
ولی فقط میدونم خیلی آزمون آسونی بود و ارزش آنچنانی نداشت

خلاصه اگه ترازتون کشید بالا جوگیر یا مغرور نشید : ))*

----------


## poker_ch

*راستی تراز معادل چیه؟ من هیچوقت سر در نیاوردم*

----------


## happy-moon

> *راستی تراز معادل چیه؟ من هیچوقت سر در نیاوردم*


ترازی که اگه تو پردازش اول بودی میگرفتی

----------


## poker_ch

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط happy-moon


ترازی که اگه تو پردازش اول بودی میگرفتی


یعنی تو پردازش های بعدی تراز کمتری میدن؟*

----------


## happy-moon

> *
> 
> یعنی تو پردازش های بعدی تراز کمتری میدن؟*


راستش نمیدونم
حالا خیلی خودتو درگیر تراز نکن خصوصا این آزمون که حبابی بیش نبود
یه چیزی بگم حواست باشه اگه تراز بهت نداد برو توی کارنامه هدف گذاری ترازت رو ببین

----------


## poker_ch

*اینم از کارنامه من

تراز کل = 6900



*

----------


## poker_ch

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط happy-moon


راستش نمیدونم
حالا خیلی خودتو درگیر تراز نکن خصوصا این آزمون که حبابی بیش نبود
یه چیزی بگم حواست باشه اگه تراز بهت نداد برو توی کارنامه هدف گذاری ترازت رو ببین


تراز داد بهم... ولی گویا سطح پردازش اول ترازای بالاتر میده 

ولی ناموصا توف تو شرف قلمچی با زیست ۸۰ داده 5800 :/*

----------


## Fawzi

> *اینم از کارنامه من
> 
> تراز کل = 6900
> 
> 
> 
> *


احسنت جانم 
موفق ترین باشی ^-^

----------


## mohammad1381

> *
> 
> تراز داد بهم... ولی گویا سطح پردازش اول ترازای بالاتر میده 
> 
> ولی ناموصا توف تو شرف قلمچی با زیست ۸۰ داده 5800 :/*


مگه سوالا چقدر راحت بودن؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> احسنت جانم 
> موفق ترین باشی ^-^


این آبجیمون بچه زرنگه مثل اینکه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Fawzi

> این آبجیمون بچه زرنگه مثل اینکه


واسه هدفاش میجنگه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1381

> واسه هدفاش میجنگه


منکه دارم میرم
لااقل الان بگو رشتتون چیه تا جوانمرگ نشم! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## poker_ch

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


این آبجیمون بچه زرنگه مثل اینکه


اختیار دارید حاجی همه زرنگن : ))

آزمون هم بشدت آسون بود ... وگرنه با صد درصد شیمی و ریاضی و زبان باید جزو نفرات برتر کشوری میشدم : ))
نمره منفی هم نداشت*

----------


## Fawzi

> منکه دارم میرم
> لااقل الان بگو رشتتون چیه تا جوانمرگ نشم!


ب کجا چنین شتابان‌؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> ب کجا چنین شتابان‌؟


یاران همه برفتند و فقط ما مانده ایم! :Yahoo (4): 
بریم برا انتحاری درس خواندن

----------


## Fawzi

> یاران همه برفتند و فقط ما مانده ایم!
> بریم برا انتحاری درس خواندن


در مسیر رفتن یاران 
تو بمان و رفتن را نیاموز 
اینم از درس امروز!

----------


## mohammad1381

> در مسیر رفتن یاران 
> تو بمان و رفتن را نیاموز 
> اینم از درس امروز!


می‌روم وز سر حسرت به قفا می‌نگرم
خبر از پای ندارم که زمین می‌سپرم

می‌روم بی‌دل و بی یار و یقین می‌دانم
که من بی‌دل بی یار نه مرد سفرم

----------


## poker_ch

*ItsAP @ItsAP@
حاجی ما چه نمره منفی باشه چه نباشه عادت کردیم اوناییو که جوابشو نمیدونیم یا شک دارها رو نزنیم : ))*

----------


## Hope400

> ترازی که اگه تو پردازش اول بودی میگرفتی


تراز معادل یعنی بعد ساعت13 ازمون داده  :Yahoo (21):  و تو پردازش اول نبوده  :Yahoo (21):  خود کاظم اونایی ک قبل ساعت 13 ازمون میدن رو قبول داره چون ساعت 16 کلید وپاسخ تشریحی میزارن...  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> می‌روم وز سر حسرت به قفا می‌نگرم
> خبر از پای ندارم که زمین می‌سپرم
> 
> می‌روم بی‌دل و بی یار و یقین می‌دانم
> که من بی‌دل بی یار نه مرد سفرم


درصد ادبیاتت چنده سید ؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> فایل پیوست 95762
> wow


شیب نزولی وحشتناکیه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad1381

> درصد ادبیاتت چنده سید ؟


پارسال سر کنکورو که نگم بهتره!
ولی قلم همیشه بالای 80 بوده
راستی جواب سوالم را ندادید(سینه مرد مسلمان قبرستان راز های مرده است /امام علی)  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## FatemehS

> مگه سوالا چقدر راحت بودن؟


سوالای زیست در حد امتحانای تشریحی مدرسه بودن به خصوص سطح اولش که افتضاح آسون بود
من به نظرم فقط ادبیاتش سطحش اوکی بود ولی بقیه درسا به خصوص سطح اول اصلا ارزش کنکوری آنچنانی نداشتن(البته بعضی سوالا بد نبودن). مثلا سوالای ریاضی قشنگ تمرینای کتاب درسی بود، همون عددا حتی😐

----------


## Fawzi

> پارسال سر کنکورو که نگم بهتره!
> ولی قلم همیشه بالای 80 بوده
> راستی جواب سوالم را ندادید(سینه مرد مسلمان قبرستان راز های مرده است /امام علی)


کنکورتون بالا ۸۰ درصد بشه صلوات محمدی پسند

----------


## Fawzi

> شیب مثبته منفی امروز بخاطر ابنکه فقط قرابت و کلوز و شیمی زدم



همیشه به شیب مثبت

----------


## moboer

دوستان لطفا عکس کارنامه ازمون قرار ندین چون خیلی از کانال ها میتونن راحت از کارنامه ازمونتون سو استفاده کنن، لطفا بیشتر دقت کنین
امید وارم کسی ک که این تاپیک زده به این موضوع توجه کرده باشه :Y (518):

----------


## Amin.A.p

میشه بگید چه سو استفاده ای؟

----------


## moboer

> میشه بگید چه سو استفاده ای؟


میتونن خیلی راحت عکس کارنامه هارو سیو کنن، توی کانال بزارن بگن پیشرفت یکی از دانش اموزای ما
یا هرچیز دیگه
میتونن دلیل افزایش یا بالا بودن ترازو، به خودشون نسبت بدن

----------


## Amin.A.p

[ATTACH=CONFIG]95776[/ATTACH
گزینه 2 یازده تجربی.آزمون 28 آذر 
مزین به طرح konkur.in برای جلوگیری از اسنفاده کانال های معاند!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## moboer

> [ATTACH=CONFIG]95776[/ATTACH
> گزینه 2 یازده تجربی.آزمون 28 آذر 
> مزین به طرح konkur.in برای جلوگیری از اسنفاده کانال های معاند!!


این شد یه چیزی، دس خوش ; )

----------


## Mr.Moein

*بچه های پشت کنکوری شما این آزمون های هدیه کانون رو شرکت میکنید؟سوالاش چطوره؟بعضیا میگن آبکیه در حد امتحان نهایی*

----------


## poker_ch

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MR.X


بچه های پشت کنکوری شما این آزمون های هدیه کانون رو شرکت میکنید؟سوالاش چطوره؟بعضیا میگن آبکیه در حد امتحان نهایی


من همین الآن تموم کردم آزمون ۱۲ دی رو
دفترچه دو تا سطح داره... سطح اول و سطح دوم... تو سطح اول سوالا واقعا آسونن و حتی خیلیاش ارزش تحلیلم ندارن... سطح دوم هم بدک نیست سوالاش... اما اون سختی آزمونای نرمال قلمچیو نداره... تو هر سطح، درسا هرکدوم ۱۰ تا سوال دارن، یعنی مجموعا ۱۰ تا سوال آسون و ۱۰ تا سوال تقریبا متوسط*

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط poker_ch




من همین الآن تموم کردم آزمون ۱۲ دی رو
دفترچه دو تا سطح داره... سطح اول و سطح دوم... تو سطح اول سوالا واقعا آسونن و حتی خیلیاش ارزش تحلیلم ندارن... سطح دوم هم بدک نیست سوالاش... اما اون سختی آزمونای نرمال قلمچیو نداره... تو هر سطح، درسا هرکدوم ۱۰ تا سوال دارن، یعنی مجموعا ۱۰ تا سوال آسون و ۱۰ تا سوال تقریبا متوسط


اوکی ممنون*

----------


## poker_ch

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MR.X



اوکی ممنون


خواهش میکنم دخترم : ))

درضمن اگه وقت کردی سوالای سطح دومو پیشنهاد میکنم یه نگاه بندازی*

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط poker_ch




خواهش میکنم دخترم : ))

درضمن اگه وقت کردی سوالای سطح دومو پیشنهاد میکنم یه نگاه بندازی


حله فرزندم*

----------


## poker_ch

*یکی نیس به طراحای سوالات عمومی ۱۹ دی سنجش بگه: مگه ارث باباتو خوردم که داری انتقامشو با این سوالا میگیری ؟؟؟!!!! =/من فک میکردم سوالای آزمون سنجش خیلی ساده و آبکیه.... چقد naive بودم =/*

----------


## happy-moon

سلام 
من یه سوال دارم 
الان هرجا میرم به ویژه اینجا همش حرف اینه که ترازای قلم چی امسال کلا قاطی شده و این داستانا
میشه یکی بگه تفاوت تراز امسال با سالای قبل چقدره 
برای مثال میانگین 6500 امسال ترازش معادل چند پارساله ؟

----------


## VahidT

> سلام 
> من یه سوال دارم 
> الان هرجا میرم به ویژه اینجا همش حرف اینه که ترازای قلم چی امسال کلا قاطی شده و این داستانا
> میشه یکی بگه تفاوت تراز امسال با سالای قبل چقدره 
> برای مثال میانگین 6500 امسال ترازش معادل چند پارساله ؟


بسته به هر ازمون فرق داره مثلا یه ازمون ممکنه تراز ۶۵۰۰ اش برابر ۶۷۰۰ حضوری باشه و یا یه ازمون  دیگه تراز ۶۵۰۰ اش برابر ۶۸۰۰ یا شاید ۶۹۰۰ حضوری باشه فقط اینو میدونم که پارسال نفر اول کشور ۸۰۰۰ میشد ولی امسال ۷۵۰۰ میشه تقریبا دیگه خودتون مقایسه کنید

----------


## Darkened Sky

> سلام 
> من یه سوال دارم 
> الان هرجا میرم به ویژه اینجا همش حرف اینه که ترازای قلم چی امسال کلا قاطی شده و این داستانا
> میشه یکی بگه تفاوت تراز امسال با سالای قبل چقدره 
> برای مثال میانگین 6500 امسال ترازش معادل چند پارساله ؟


بین ۳۰۰ تا ۴۰۰

----------


## moboer

> سلام 
> من یه سوال دارم 
> الان هرجا میرم به ویژه اینجا همش حرف اینه که ترازای قلم چی امسال کلا قاطی شده و این داستانا
> میشه یکی بگه تفاوت تراز امسال با سالای قبل چقدره 
> برای مثال میانگین 6500 امسال ترازش معادل چند پارساله ؟


6500

----------


## Mina_medicine

> 6500


کی گفته همون 6500 هست؟ شما گستردگی تقلب های امسال رو نمیبینی؟
من پارسالم جلو چشمم میومدن تو حوزه رو گوشی جواب تستارو میزدن
امسال که دیگه تو خونه با خیاااال راحت جواب تستارو از تو تل پیدا میکنن :/

----------


## FatemehS

> *یکی نیس به طراحای سوالات عمومی ۱۹ دی سنجش بگه: مگه ارث باباتو خوردم که داری انتقامشو با این سوالا میگیری ؟؟؟!!!! =/من فک میکردم سوالای آزمون سنجش خیلی ساده و آبکیه.... چقد naive بودم =/*


دقیقااا ، اصن امسال سوالای سنجش کلا چند لول از آزمونای دیگه سطحش بالاتره. به خصوص عمومی ها و ریاضی :/ و به نظر من یه فرقی که سنجش با بقیه داره اینه که بقیه آزمونا بیش از حد روی تیپ تست های کنکور مانور میدن و اکثرا شبیه ساز سوالات کنکوراس برا همینه که چون با تیپ تستا آشناییم راحت جواب میدیم (این کار شاید برای ریاضی فیزیک جواب بده ولی برای درسای دیگه اصلااا. چون یه سالی مثل ۹۹ که تیپ تستای جدید تری بیاد خب آدم اذیت میشه یا نه فقط ۹۹ که هرسال کلا تیپای جدید از طرح تست یه بخشی از سوالات کنکورو تشکیل میدن) ولی سنجش خلاقیت بیشتری به خرج میده و خب تیپ تستای جدیدی میاره یا همون تیپای کنکوری رو یجوری روشون کار میکنه و تست طرح میکنه که کاملا متفاوت و جدید میشه

----------


## moboer

> کی گفته همون 6500 هست؟ شما گستردگی تقلب های امسال رو نمیبینی؟
> من پارسالم جلو چشمم میومدن تو حوزه رو گوشی جواب تستارو میزدن
> امسال که دیگه تو خونه با خیاااال راحت جواب تستارو از تو تل پیدا میکنن :/


بعید میدونم، اونایی اهل تقلب بودن الان با بهونه اینکه انلاین شده اکثرا خونوادشونو راضی کردن ثبت نام نکنن
اوناییم ک دنبال قبولین دارن سالم امتحان میدن

----------


## Mina_medicine

> بعید میدونم، اونایی اهل تقلب بودن الان با بهونه اینکه انلاین شده اکثرا خونوادشونو راضی کردن ثبت نام نکنن
> اوناییم ک دنبال قبولین دارن سالم امتحان میدن


ولی من تعداد زیادیو میشناسم که به اجبار خونواده یا اینکه چون دوازدهمن و سال دوازدهم کانون واجبه !! دارن ب زور ازمون میدن و کسی که اصن اهل درس نبوده و نیس الان ترازش 6500 هس :Yahoo (21):

----------


## moboer

از نظر من اونا درصد کمیو تشکیل میدن، بهونه خوبی برای پوشش تراز های پایین ما این نیست ک بگیم تقلب زیاده! این نظر منه و هرکی ازاده ک نظر بده :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Mina_medicine

امروز حاجیتون اومده تاپیک آپ کنه و بعدشم کارنامه ازمون قبل و امروزشو بذاره و ذوق کنه بخاطر پیشرفتش ^_____________^

----------


## mahsakiasi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط moboer


بعید میدونم، اونایی اهل تقلب بودن الان با بهونه اینکه انلاین شده اکثرا خونوادشونو راضی کردن ثبت نام نکنن
اوناییم ک دنبال قبولین دارن سالم امتحان میدن


این چیزیکه میگینو بین بچه های شهر خودمون که اصلن ندیدم و نه تنها از تعداد بچه های پارسال که یازدهم بودیم یه دونه هم کم نشده بلکه تعداد چندین برابر هم شده
یکی از دوستام که پارسال کنکور داد و رتبش هم حدود ۹۰۰ شد قبل تعطیلیا ترازاش همیشه بالای ۷۰۰ بود ولی با انلاین شدن ازمونا به ۶۵۰۰  کاهش پیدا کرد...تازه این مال پارشال بود که بچه هام خیلی تقلب نمیکردن..امسال که دیگه هیچی...تقریبا همه چی تو چنگ بچهاس://ماشالا باتجربه هم که شدن_

----------


## ali_12

> کی گفته همون 6500 هست؟ شما گستردگی تقلب های امسال رو نمیبینی؟
> من پارسالم جلو چشمم میومدن تو حوزه رو گوشی جواب تستارو میزدن
> امسال که دیگه تو خونه با خیاااال راحت جواب تستارو از تو تل پیدا میکنن :/


سالهای پیش پشتیبانها میگفتن که بچه ها توی توالتم تقلب میکردن !
به بهانه دستشویی میرفتن توی توالت و از روی موبایل جوابهارو یکجا مینوشتن
امسال دیگه چی بشه !
البته نه همه ی بچه ها

----------


## happy-moon

بچه ها آزمون چطور بود؟

دیشب تو تاپیک ثابت قدما گفتم حس شب کنکور دارم 
قشنگ آزمون امروز شد کنکور

----------


## Mina_medicine

> سالهای پیش پشتیبانها میگفتن که بچه ها توی توالتم تقلب میکردن !
> به بهانه دستشویی میرفتن توی توالت و از روی موبایل جوابهارو یکجا مینوشتن
> امسال دیگه چی بشه !
> البته نه همه ی بچه ها


*بله منم همینو گفتم در جواب @moboer@
که میگن کم کاری خودتونو گردن تقلب بقیه ننداز :/
من که هیچ وقت نه تراز برام ملاک بود نه در رتبه
اون درصد خام منو خوشحال میکرد البته درصورتی که ترازش هم بالا میبود  و اینکه ببینم تعداد غلط هام کمتر از دفعه قبله ..*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> _
> 
> این چیزیکه میگینو بین بچه های شهر خودمون که اصلن ندیدم و نه تنها از تعداد بچه های پارسال که یازدهم بودیم یه دونه هم کم نشده بلکه تعداد چندین برابر هم شده
> یکی از دوستام که پارسال کنکور داد و رتبش هم حدود ۹۰۰ شد قبل تعطیلیا ترازاش همیشه بالای ۷۰۰ بود ولی با انلاین شدن ازمونا به ۶۵۰۰  کاهش پیدا کرد...تازه این مال پارشال بود که بچه هام خیلی تقلب نمیکردن..امسال که دیگه هیچی...تقریبا همه چی تو چنگ بچهاس://ماشالا باتجربه هم که شدن_


*با تجربه شدن رو خوب اومدی*

----------


## Mina_medicine

*  @امیررضاجبرائیلی  @امیررضاجبرائیلی@   @NormaL.@* شما هم بیاین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## VahidT

> بچه ها آزمون چطور بود؟
> 
> دیشب تو تاپیک ثابت قدما گفتم حس شب کنکور دارم 
> قشنگ آزمون امروز شد کنکور


والا منم میخواستم بگم سخت بوده ولی دیدم بقیه چیزی نگفتن گفتم شاید واسه من سخت بوده فقط

----------


## Mina_medicine

> سلام
> من بعد اینکه دفعه قبل گند زدم(6600 ) این بار هم زیاد خوب نبود درصدا به نسبت خوب بودن بعضی بد ولی ترازا


نتونستم تگتون کنم
نقل قول گرفتم  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> بچه ها آزمون چطور بود؟
> 
> دیشب تو تاپیک ثابت قدما گفتم حس شب کنکور دارم 
> قشنگ آزمون امروز شد کنکور


*بچه ها احتمالا شما قلمچی هستین
من گاج دادم.
ولی بنظرم زیستش سخت بود
شیمیشم خیلی سخت بود. یکی از دوستام گفت طراح شیمیش پویا الفتیه :/ همونی که کتاب میکروگاج شیمیو نوشته :/*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


بچه ها احتمالا شما قلمچی هستین
من گاج دادم.
ولی بنظرم زیستش سخت بود
شیمیشم خیلی سخت بود. یکی از دوستام گفت طراح شیمیش پویا الفتیه :/ همونی که کتاب میکروگاج شیمیو نوشته :/


قانون جدید 99 به بعد:
هرچقد زمان بیشتر ازمون سخت تر :/

**حتی تو کنکور 99 چ برسه به ازموناش*

----------


## AmirReza400

سلام
من که فیزیک فک میکردم بد بزنم ولی نه این جوری ولیییییییی تراز و رتبه  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## AmirReza400

> این آزمون تراز خیلی خوب داد


دوست عزیز سلام
کدوم ازمون؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> این آزمون تراز خیلی خوب داد


فکر کنم چون سخت بوده تراز خوب داده

----------


## zhi.a

> فکر کنم چون سخت بوده تراز خوب داده


ازمون تجربی ها هم سخت بود
خیلی هم قشنگ تراز داد =))))
 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## sepehr_a

کمتر کسی از بچه های تجربی امروز جرئت داره کارنامه بزاره تراز ها افتضاج اومد پایین اونم با این سطح بالای سوالا فیزیک که کنکور 99 رو کرده بود تو جیبش
دینی 91 تراز 6100
شیمی 60 تراز 6100 فیزیک که نگم همون کارنامه آقای جبرائیلی نمایانه...
این آزمون هدف گزاری هم خدایی مسخرست چجور آماده کردنی هست ریاضی آزمون هدف گزاری رو صد زدم(آسون بود) یکم جو گیر شدم(البته آزمون پارسال هم بی تاثیر نبود 90 زدم) بعد امروز شد 50 :Yahoo (4):  خب نگیرین آقا توهمی نکنید ما رو :Yahoo (68):

----------


## sepehr_a

> سلام
> من که فیزیک فک میکردم بد بزنم ولی نه این جوری ولیییییییی تراز و رتبه


فوق العاده دادین تبریک بهتون الکی ترین تراز تاریخ..عمومی ها چی میگه 6300 با میانگین 80 درصد!!!!!

----------


## VahidT

> فوق العاده دادین تبریک بهتون الکی ترین تراز تاریخ..عمومی ها چی میگه 6300 با میانگین 80 درصد!!!!!


من این ازمون میانگین ۷۰ درصد اختصاصی زدم تراز ۶۵۰۰ داده دیگه واقعا شورشو دراورده

----------


## poker_ch

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط VahidT


من این ازمون میانگین ۷۰ درصد اختصاصی زدم تراز ۶۴۰۰ داده دیگه واقعا شورشو دراورده


چقد مسخره!
من امروز سوالا رو از یه کانال دان کردم و تا عید احتمالا شرکت نکنم
سوالاش آسون نبود خدایی!
چقد تراز پایین داده بهتون*

----------


## VahidT

> *
> 
> چقد مسخره!
> من امروز سوالا رو از یه کانال دان کردم و تا عید احتمالا شرکت نکنم
> سوالاش آسون نبود خدایی!
> چقد تراز پایین داده بهتون*


اره منم اتفاقا واسه سطح سوالاش میگم اگه اسون بود شکایتی نبود

----------


## Mr.Moein

*ناموسا این چ تراز سمی بود ک آوردم:/ درصدا از آزمون قبل بیشتر شده تراز کمتر:/*

----------


## Mina_medicine

*غصه ام گرفته :/ همه چیز از هدف گذاریی که کرده بودم کم تر شده :/
*
این کارنامه 28 آذرم که تقریبا 60 درصد مطالبو خونده بودم


*اینم ازمون امروز 
26 دی:*

*واسه فیزیک من نرسیدم نوسان بخونم این ازمون
نامرد بی همه چیز نصف سوالاش نوسان بود
اگه سوالاش سخت بود حرصم نمیگرفت ولی نسبت به سوالای دینامیک حرکتی که من حل میکردم نوسانا خیلی اسون بودن  تف بت*

----------


## Pretty_Lover

من آزمون رو احتمال یکشنبه بزنم ولی حداقل فهمیدیم که اگه تراز بد شد تقصیر ما نیس ولی والدین رو چطور قانع کنیم یکی بگه ممنون میشم

----------


## poker_ch

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pretty_Lover


من آزمون رو احتمال یکشنبه بزنم ولی حداقل فهمیدیم که اگه تراز بد شد تقصیر ما نیس ولی والدین رو چطور قانع کنیم یکی بگه ممنون میشم


لازم نیست اونا رو قانع کنی
اونا تا کارنامه کنکورتو نبینن راضی نمیشن
سعی کن حرفاشونو به یه انگیزه و محرک تبدیل کنی*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_رتبه كشورى
رتبه در منطقه 1
رتبه در شهر
دهک

كل
5819
12938 - (از 54613 نفر)
3569
1664


دروس اختصاصي
5826
13161 - (از 54613 نفر)
3597
1647
سوم

دروس عمومي
5798
13328 - (از 54613 نفر)
3669
1759
سوم


تعداد شرکت کننده ( گروه شما ) در این آزمون (تا آخرین پردازش)‌ : 56712 نفر
تراز و رتبه ی شما در در میان کل شرکت کنندگان محاسبه نشده است بلکه در میان شرکت کنندگان در آزمون تا پردازش اول (54613 نفر) محاسبه گردیده است .
اختصاصي
درس
سوالات

درصد
چند تا از 10 تا
مقايسه با هم تراز
تراز
رتبه
ارزیابی
دهک




رياضي 3
34%
3

5106
23550
-B
پنجم
12
5
13

زيست‌شناسي 3
62%
6

6192
8618
+B
دوم
33
6
11

فيزيك 3
43%
4

5686
15461
B
سوم
14
3
13

شيمي 3
53%
5

5913
12489
B
سوم
16
0
14


عمومي
درس
سوالات

درصد
چند تا از 10 تا
مقايسه با هم تراز
تراز
رتبه
ارزیابی
دهک




فارسي 3
48%
5

5338
21656
-B
چهارم
13
3
9

عربي و زبان قرآن 3
56%
6

5803
14267
B
سوم
16
6
3

دين و زندگي 3
95%
10

6293
2786
+A
اول
24
1
0

زبان انگليسي 3
72%
7

5971
13085
-A
سوم
19
3
3



تعداد کل
تعداد درست
تعداد اشتباه
چند از ده (با نمره منفی)

اختصاصي
140
75
14
5.1

عمومي
100
72
13
6.8

وضعيت کلي
240
147
27
5.8



از پارسالم چهارصدتا بشتر شده تراززم وولی شدید اعصابمو بهم زده نمیخوام بهونه گیری بکنم ولی مطمعنم میتونم خیلی بهتر بشم درسته پشت کنکوریم خود به خود باید از سال ااولیا بهتر باشم ولی خوب با توجه به اینکه تقریبا اخرای ابان  اولایه اذر شروع کردم میدونم میتونه بهتر بشه ترازام این تازه ازمون دوم امسالم بود ولی متاسفانه از ازمون  قبلم قبلی که اذر دادم دویست تا پایین تر شدم
به طور خلاصه گند زدم امیدوارم جبران بشه ازمونای بعد_

----------


## Mina_medicine

*من فقط دوتا سوال شخصی از آقای پویا الفتی طراح شیمی گاج دارم.
1- شما خصومت شخصی با داوطلبای بدبخت و بیچاره دارید؟
2- شما نسبت فامیلی با اقای برادران طراح فیزیک قامچی دارید؟*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_دوستان شما از ازمون مشابه پارسالل که میزنید چقدر با نتیجه امسالتون ترازش فرق میکنه؟ ماله من شیشصدتا بالاتر بود تراز ازمون امروزم فک میکردم قراره مثل اون بترکونم رسما ترکیدم_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


من فقط دوتا سوال شخصی از آقای پویا الفتی طراح شیمی گاج دارم.
1- شما خصومت شخصی با داوطلبای بدبخت و بیچاره دارید؟
2- شما نسبت فامیلی با اقای برادران طراح فیزیک قامچی دارید؟


شیمی فیزیک کنکور امسال خیلی سخت تر از این ازمون بود این بچه باازی بود جلو کنکور_

----------


## Mina_medicine

> _
> شیمی فیزیک کنکور امسال خیلی سخت تر از این ازمون بود این بچه باازی بود جلو کنکور_


*اقا حداقلش دیگه از 25 تا سوال شیمی 10 تاش از این سوالای چن تا از عبارت های زیر نادرست نمیباشد نداشت :/ بعدم 5 تا عبارت طووولانی بذاره جلوت*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


اقا حداقلش دیگه از 25 تا سوال شیمی 10 تاش از این سوالای چن تا از عبارت های زیر نادرست نمیباشد نداشت :/ بعدم 5 تا عبارت طووولانی بذاره جلوت


اوه ببخشید تو ازمون گاجی من فک کردم قلم چی دادی نمیدونم شیمی گاج چجور بود_

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> *
> 
> لازم نیست اونا رو قانع کنی
> اونا تا کارنامه کنکورتو نبینن راضی نمیشن
> سعی کن حرفاشونو به یه انگیزه و محرک تبدیل کنی*


وقتی خودت نتونی کتاب بخری مجبوری قانعشون کنی  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mina_medicine

*بچه هاااا
لطفا انقد درگیر تراز نشید .. به پدر مادرتونم توضیح بدید که این تراز پایین علتش تقلب سایرین هست.
با تمرکز تمام ازمونتونو بدین و دلتون رو به درصد هاتون خوش کنید یا ناراحت بشید ..
امسال آزمونا کلا رو هواس!
برید تحلیل ازمون بکنید درگیر رتبه تراز نشید خدایی ..
شما میانگین درصداتون بالای 50 باشه واسه تخصصی و عمومی بالای 65 واسه قبولی رشته های تاپ کنکور کافیه ...*

----------


## VahidT

> _دوستان شما از ازمون مشابه پارسالل که میزنید چقدر با نتیجه امسالتون ترازش فرق میکنه؟ ماله من شیشصدتا بالاتر بود تراز ازمون امروزم فک میکردم قراره مثل اون بترکونم رسما ترکیدم_


من گاهی تو اون ازمونا ۷۱۰۰ یا ۷۰۰۰ میشم ولی توی ازمونای امسال ۶۷۰۰ اینا میشم البته ایندفعه رو خراب کردم کلا

----------


## Mobin.

> *اقا حداقلش دیگه از 25 تا سوال شیمی 10 تاش از این سوالای چن تا از عبارت های زیر نادرست نمیباشد نداشت :/ بعدم 5 تا عبارت طووولانی بذاره جلوت*


طراحشو نمیشناسم اما اگه داری شیمی گاج و میزنی بنظرم ارزششو داره . چون من یادمه امسال شیمیم از بقیه دروس اختصاصیم ضعیفتر بود ولی فقط ۳ تا جامع گاج و کار کردم و با وجود سخت تر بودن شیمی نسبت به بقیه دروس بازم درصد شیمیم از اونیکی اختصاصی هام بالاتر بود . درسته بعضی سوالای چرت ام داره اما انصافن کسی که شیمی گاج تمرین کنه کنکور و قلمچی واسش اب خوردنه .

----------


## poker_ch

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pretty_Lover


وقتی خودت نتونی کتاب بخری مجبوری قانعشون کنی 


تا حالا از این زاویه بهش فکر نکرده بودم*

----------


## poker_ch

@ @happy-moon@

آزمون امروزو تموم کردین؟

----------


## VahidT

> طراحشو نمیشناسم اما اگه داری شیمی گاج و میزنی بنظرم ارزششو داره . چون من یادمه امسال شیمیم از بقیه دروس اختصاصیم ضعیفتر بود ولی فقط ۳ تا جامع گاج و کار کردم و با وجود سخت تر بودن شیمی نسبت به بقیه دروس بازم درصد شیمیم از اونیکی اختصاصی هام بالاتر بود . درسته بعضی سوالای چرت ام داره اما انصافن کسی که شیمی گاج تمرین کنه کنکور و قلمچی واسش اب خوردنه .


کارنامه تو بذار یکم کیف کنیم

----------


## VahidT

> *غصه ام گرفته :/ همه چیز از هدف گذاریی که کرده بودم کم تر شده :/
> *
> این کارنامه 28 آذرم که تقریبا 60 درصد مطالبو خونده بودم
> 
> 
> *اینم ازمون امروز 
> 26 دی:*
> 
> *واسه فیزیک من نرسیدم نوسان بخونم این ازمون
> ...


ماشالله، حیف شده بابت فیزیک ، اون رو هم خوب میزدی شاید ۶۵۰۰ میشدی

----------


## happy-moon

> *happy-moon* @happy-moon@
> 
> آزمون امروزو تموم کردین؟


آره تموم که کردم همون ساعت 12

----------


## poker_ch

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط happy-moon


آره تموم که کردم همون ساعت 12


سطح سوالا و نحوه ی تراز دهی رو چطور دیدین؟*

----------


## happy-moon

> *
> 
> سطح سوالا و نحوه ی تراز دهی رو چطور دیدین؟*



حالا من کسی نیستم همچین ولی چون نظرمو می خوای میگم
سطح سوالا نسبت به آزمون های قبلی کانون که صددرصد بالاتر بود 
مخصوصا فیزیکش 
ولی به نظرم آزمون امروز چالشش بیشتر سر تایم بود تا دانش و تسلط خییلی بالایی می خواست تا بشه به همه سوالات توی تایم خودش جواب داد 
من خودم زمان کم اوردم یه ذره ای و یه ذره وسوسه شدم که تایم بیشتر به خودم بدم ولی پشیمون شدم خداروشکر
در مورد تراز هم چیزی که از یه سری بچه ها فهمیدم این بود که نسبت به یه آزمون عادی قشنگ 500 تا تزازا پایین تر بود

----------


## Amir_H80

> _دوستان شما از ازمون مشابه پارسالل که میزنید چقدر با نتیجه امسالتون ترازش فرق میکنه؟ ماله من شیشصدتا بالاتر بود تراز ازمون امروزم فک میکردم قراره مثل اون بترکونم رسما ترکیدم_


بخاطر تقلب انقدر ترازا اومده پایین. واسه من هم نتیجه آزمون خیلی پایین تر از چیزی شد که فکر میکردم.

----------


## sepehr_a

> _دوستان شما از ازمون مشابه پارسالل که میزنید چقدر با نتیجه امسالتون ترازش فرق میکنه؟ ماله من شیشصدتا بالاتر بود تراز ازمون امروزم فک میکردم قراره مثل اون بترکونم رسما ترکیدم_


من مشابه پارسال رو وارد نکردم چون پراکنده زدم ولی تو کامنتای کانون یکی میگفت نهصد تا پایین تر و یکی دیگه هفتصد)

----------


## Imana

جان من؟
من خيلي خونده بودم حتي درصدام از ازمون قبلي بهتر شد ولي تراز خيلي پايين اومد.يعني اين حجم از تقلب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟

----------


## Imana

> *
> 
> سطح سوالا و نحوه ی تراز دهی رو چطور دیدین؟*


حجم عظيمي از تقلب رو شاهد بوديم چه وضعشه آخه

----------


## Imana

> *غصه ام گرفته :/ همه چیز از هدف گذاریی که کرده بودم کم تر شده :/
> *
> این کارنامه 28 آذرم که تقریبا 60 درصد مطالبو خونده بودم
> 
> 
> 
> *اینم ازمون امروز 
> 26 دی:*
> 
> ...


نگران نباش باو من پشت بودم همرو رسونده بودم خوبم زدم درصدام از آزمون قبلي بيشتره ترازم بطرز فجيعي پايينتر انقدر كه تقلب ميشه

----------


## AmirXD

> *من فقط دوتا سوال شخصی از آقای پویا الفتی طراح شیمی گاج دارم.
> 1- شما خصومت شخصی با داوطلبای بدبخت و بیچاره دارید؟
> 2- شما نسبت فامیلی با اقای برادران طراح فیزیک قامچی دارید؟*


من شیمی رو درست نخوندم ۲۲ درصد زدم :Yahoo (77): 
خیلی خیلی بد زدم
کلا هم مشکل دارم با این شیمی اصلا اون همه مسئله با اون زمان کم تو مخیله‌م نمیگنجه

----------


## moboer

> من شیمی رو درست نخوندم ۲۲ درصد زدم
> خیلی خیلی بد زدم
> کلا هم مشکل دارم با این شیمی اصلا اون همه مسئله با اون زمان کم تو مخیله‌م نمیگنجه


شیمی تایمش خیلی کم بود من مسائلو کامل نتونستم بزنم ولی تشریحیاش با یه خورده مسائل درصد 50 بهم داد، لامصب تایم به شدت کم بود برای این ازمون
وگرنه میشد همرو حل کرد

----------


## Dr.gh

بچه ها یک سوال
سطح سوالای قلمچی امسال نسبت به پا سال فرقی کرده؟(تحربی)
آسون تر نشده یا سخت تر؟
یا گاج چطور ؟ اون چ تغییری کرده؟
 امسال کلا بهتر شدن و یا بدتر؟از چ نظر؟
مرسی

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.gh


بچه ها یک سوال
سطح سوالای قلمچی امسال نسبت به پا سال فرقی کرده؟(تحربی)
آسون تر نشده یا سخت تر؟
یا گاج چطور ؟ اون چ تغییری کرده؟
 امسال کلا بهتر شدن و یا بدتر؟از چ نظر؟
مرسی


ب نظر من که سطح سوالا نسبت به پارسال بالاتره.اگ آزمون پارسالو میزدید و بعدش آزمون دیروز رو کاملا مشخص بود ک سوالای جون دار تری داده بودن مخصوصا فیزیک.درضمن سوالا جوری هستن ک میشه حلشون کرد ولی وقت گیر هستن و ممکنه طرف سر جلسه استرس بگیره.درباره گاج نظری ندارم*

----------


## NormaL

> *  @امیررضاجبرائیلی  @امیررضاجبرائیلی@   @NormaL.@* شما هم بیاین


سلام. با تاخیر:



حقیقتش با ۱۶۴ تا صحیح یه خورده انتظار تراز بیشتری داشتم. یه خورده که نه. در حد بالای ۶۶۰۰
اما همونطور که میبینین...

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NormaL


سلام. با تاخیر:



حقیقتش با ۱۶۴ تا صحیح یه خورده انتظار تراز بیشتری داشتم. یه خورده که نه. در حد بالای ۶۶۰۰
اما همونطور که میبینین...


متین منبعت واس ادبیات موضوعی نشر الگوعه یا خیلی سبز؟*

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام. با تاخیر:
> 
> 
> 
> حقیقتش با ۱۶۴ تا صحیح یه خورده انتظار تراز بیشتری داشتم. یه خورده که نه. در حد بالای ۶۶۰۰
> اما همونطور که میبینین...


الله و اکبر اینهمه جلال :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
داداش دیگه با ۶۶۰۰ و اینا خداحافظی کن با این وضع . اون سال قبل بود با درصد میانگین ۵۰ میشد ۶۵۰۰ . الان دوستان با میانگین ۷۰ و ۸۰ به زور ۶۶۰۰ شدن

----------


## NormaL

> *
> 
> متین منبعت واس ادبیات موضوعی نشر الگوعه یا خیلی سبز؟*


سلام معین. شرمنده الان پستتو دیدم
ادبیات قرابت و لغت و دستور الگو دارم + آرایه خیلی سبز
هرچند دستور و آرایه چند ماهی میشه نخوندم:/ اما لغت و قرابت هر شب یه صفحه لغت و پنج تا تست قرابت میزنم

----------


## Mobin.

> *سلام 
> معذرت بابت اپ کردن بی موقع ش 
> ولی لازم بود چون زیر قولم میزنم اگ نگم... :/
> از دی ماه که سه هفته و بعدش 4 هفته وقت دادن خییییییلی افت کردم منی که درصدام کمتر از 50 و 60 میشد داشتم تباه میشدم از داغونی ، الان رسیدم به زیر خط فقر( ینی 10 و 20 درصد||||||  اون ده هم نمی دونم چجوری بدست میاد نخونده  ) دقیقا دی ماه هم بود که دوباره به فروم برگشتم چون هی نمیتونستم افتمو بیارم بالا و فرار میکردم ازش! ولی دیگه وقته نشون دادنه جراته به ذهنم : )
> میدونم چند دقیقه بعد خودمو فوش بارون میکنم واسه گفتن اینکه درصدامو میزارم اینجا ولی مجبورم دگ :/ 
> خلاصه کلوم منم از خود آزمون 24 بهمن عکس درصدامو میزارم تو پردازش اول ب قول کاظم جوعن 
> عارزوی موفقیت واسه فرومیای جظاب  
> 
> *


ستاد تزریق استرس آزمون جمعه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mina_medicine

*من دلم نمیخواد جمعه ازمون بدم 
ولی خدایی ازمون 24 بهمن خیلی ازمون خوبیه
ادم حس اولین ازمون برنامه ای که بعد تعیین سطح تو مهر برگزار میشه بش دست میده*

----------


## Mr.Moein

*کانون میخواد چ بلایی سرمون بیاره:/
ی آزمون هفته قبل.ی آزمون هدیه پنجشنبه قبل:/آزمون هدف گذاری جمعه:/آزمون مشابه پارسال هم فردا:/آزمون امروز و فردای ماز به کنار:/و درنهایت آزمون اصلی جمعه:/
ینی رسما رد دادم.دیشب خواب دیدم دارم آزمون میدم:/ینی تو خوابم آسایش نداریم خداوکیلی:/
مطمئنم بعد آزمون اصلی جمعه بالا میارم روی لپتاپ*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


ستاد تزریق استرس آزمون جمعه 


عاره ولی 10 بهمن من شکر میخورم درصدمو اینجا میزارم ، ایشالا و تعالی از خود 24 بهمن 

پ.ن: پشتیبان عزیزم اگه فرجی شد  و این پست خانه خراب منو دیدی و فهمیدی منم با کارنامه م  چون توام میایی ب عنوان مهمون به فروم   لطفا بدون ! من مته چاله کن(!) درسا نیستم منم خسته میشم منم دکمه خاموش دارم   نذاشتی با راحتی یه نفس تازه کنم  هی زنگ و پیام بیش از حد و هی سرزنش و این بارو دیگه ادم شم: ( این همه پیگیری فقط  بخاطر عمو کاظم     ) پشمای پاول دورف فر خورد از پیگیرای زیادتون تو تل :/ بچه  ک نیستیم با نمره هایه تو دفتر نمره و مستمر و نهایی  و زنگ زدن به خونواده مارو بترسونین  البته همین مونده شماره عمه مو هم داشته باشن ناموصن شماره همه مونو دارعن  :/*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

برو بچس منم از ازمون بعدی ب شما میپیوندم، چون بخاطر کنکور 99  یکم دیر استارت زدم دیگه ازمونارو هشت روزه زدم که برسم ب شما، خلاصه این که ورودمو ب جمع شما تبریک میگم. :Yahoo (20):  البته من ازمونو از نت میگیرم و چاپش میکنم و تو خونه میزنم با تایم استاندارد، ولی خب درصدا رو اینجا میزارم.

----------


## happy-moon

آزمون خوبی داشته باشین دوستان

----------


## Konkur2020

*دوستان آزمون چطور بود؟*

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_​امیدوارم موفق باشید بچه ها_

----------


## negarg4444

> *کانون میخواد چ بلایی سرمون بیاره:/
> ی آزمون هفته قبل.ی آزمون هدیه پنجشنبه قبل:/آزمون هدف گذاری جمعه:/آزمون مشابه پارسال هم فردا:/آزمون امروز و فردای ماز به کنار:/و درنهایت آزمون اصلی جمعه:/
> ینی رسما رد دادم.دیشب خواب دیدم دارم آزمون میدم:/ینی تو خوابم آسایش نداریم خداوکیلی:/
> مطمئنم بعد آزمون اصلی جمعه بالا میارم روی لپتاپ*


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## negarg4444

> *
> 
> عاره ولی 10 بهمن من شکر میخورم درصدمو اینجا میزارم ، ایشالا و تعالی از خود 24 بهمن 
> 
> پ.ن: پشتیبان عزیزم اگه فرجی شد  و این پست خانه خراب منو دیدی و فهمیدی منم با کارنامه م  چون توام میایی ب عنوان مهمون به فروم   لطفا بدون ! من مته چاله کن(!) درسا نیستم منم خسته میشم منم دکمه خاموش دارم   نذاشتی با راحتی یه نفس تازه کنم  هی زنگ و پیام بیش از حد و هی سرزنش و این بارو دیگه ادم شم: ( این همه پیگیری فقط  بخاطر عمو کاظم     ) پشمای پاول دورف فر خورد از پیگیرای زیادتون تو تل :/ بچه  ک نیستیم با نمره هایه تو دفتر نمره و مستمر و نهایی  و زنگ زدن به خونواده مارو بترسونین  البته همین مونده شماره عمه مو هم داشته باشن ناموصن شماره همه مونو دارعن  :/*



واییییییییییییییییییییییی  ی خدا نکشتت.....مردم از خنده :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## negarg4444

بچه ها سلام خسته نباشین..چکار کردین امروزو؟؟خوب بود؟؟
حس میکنم شما از خط مقدم برگشتین ما پشت سنگر بودیم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## happy-moon

بچه هااااا
آزمون یه جوری نبود؟ :Yahoo (17):

----------


## negarg4444

> بچه هااااا
> آزمون یه جوری نبود؟


اره یجوری بود....(وی اصلا ازمونی نداده است)گفتم باهات همدردی کنم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط happy-moon


بچه هااااا
آزمون یه جوری نبود؟


چرا احساس میکنم هر ازمون میگن این ازمون یه طوری بود 

قلم چی کلا نرمال نیست_

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط happy-moon


بچه هااااا
آزمون یه جوری نبود؟


خوب بود تا اینکه ب ریاضی و فیزیک رسیدم...!:/*

----------


## negarg4444

> _
> 
> چرا احساس میکنم هر ازمون میگن این ازمون یه طوری بود 
> 
> قلم چی کلا نرمال نیست_



قلمچی خیلی مزخرفه بخصوص الان که همش تقلبه...طرف 10 از 10 میزنه تراز 6500 میگیره نمیدونم واقعا ایا میشه 12 از 10 زد؟؟ولی از اونجاییی که دستش با سنجش تو یه کاسه اس بچه ها مجبورن شرکت کنن...بعد هرکنکوری هم تطبیق 100 درصدی میده که فلان سوالو این ازمون ما داشتیم........ای خدا لعنتش کنه..نسلش منقرض شه

----------


## negarg4444

> *
> خوب بود تا اینکه ب ریاضی و فیزیک رسیدم...!:/*


اخ اخ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Konkur2020

دوستان آزمون چطور بود؟

----------


## Parimolaei

بچه ها شما دین و زندگی ایات رو از چی میخونین ؟ایات خیلی سبز رو بگیرم یا دور تند دینی رو ؟؟

----------


## VahidT

> قلمچی خیلی مزخرفه بخصوص الان که همش تقلبه...طرف 10 از 10 میزنه تراز 6500 میگیره نمیدونم واقعا ایا میشه 12 از 10 زد؟؟ولی از اونجاییی که دستش با سنجش تو یه کاسه اس بچه ها مجبورن شرکت کنن...بعد هرکنکوری هم تطبیق 100 درصدی میده که فلان سوالو این ازمون ما داشتیم........ای خدا لعنتش کنه..نسلش منقرض شه


نه اتفاقا دستشون تو یه کاسه نیست ، منم پارسال مثل شما فک میکردم اما اگه دقت کردی باشید قلمچی پارسال برای کنکور ۹۹ بر خلاف هرسالش ازمون های اسون می‌آورد ولی کنکور خیلی سخت طراحی شد خدایی یه سالش با قلمچی شباهت داشت؟

----------


## VahidT

> *
> خوب بود تا اینکه ب ریاضی و فیزیک رسیدم...!:/*


زیستش چجور بود بنظرت؟

----------


## Dr.Na

> بچه ها شما دین و زندگی ایات رو از چی میخونین ؟ایات خیلی سبز رو بگیرم یا دور تند دینی رو ؟؟


من جیبی خیلی سبز رو دارم
به نظرم خوبع
وقت نمیکنم تست بزنم ولی همون کفایتع

----------


## negarg4444

> نه اتفاقا دستشون تو یه کاسه نیست ، منم پارسال مثل شما فک میکردم اما اگه دقت کردی باشید قلمچی پارسال برای کنکور ۹۹ بر خلاف هرسالش ازمون های اسون می‌آورد ولی کنکور خیلی سخت طراحی شد خدایی یه سالش با قلمچی شباهت داشت؟


حالا شما همینو بهشون بگو....یه مجله تطابق 120 درصدی با کنکور 99 میده دستت...

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط VahidT


زیستش چجور بود بنظرت؟


واس من ک خوب بود.تستای خوبی داشت*

----------


## negarg4444

> بچه ها شما دین و زندگی ایات رو از چی میخونین ؟ایات خیلی سبز رو بگیرم یا دور تند دینی رو ؟؟


من مینی میکرو طلایی گاج رو دارم خیلی خوب و جامعه ....کامل همه چی رو پوشش میده

----------


## zhi.a

ینی ادم میره سایت کانونو نگاه کنه قشنگ برگ ریزان میشه ://
یطوری میگن اسونه ادم سکته میکنه ://

----------


## negarg4444

> ینی ادم میره سایت کانونو نگاه کنه قشنگ برگ ریزان میشه ://
> یطوری میگن اسونه ادم سکته میکنه ://


اره واقعا.....فک کنم چرت میگن.....اینا متقلبن همه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ینی ادم میره سایت کانونو نگاه کنه قشنگ برگ ریزان میشه ://
> یطوری میگن اسونه ادم سکته میکنه ://


از من به شما نصیحت ... هیچ وقت زمان ارزشمندتون رو صرف خوندن نظرات سایت کانون نکنید

مخصوصن بعداز آزمون

----------


## Parimolaei

ممنوووونمممم میکرو طلایی بنظر شما خوبه .منم بین ایات خیلی سبز و دورتند و ایات میکروطلایی فکر میکنم همون میکروطلایی رو بگیرم خوبه .بچه ها بازم اگه بین این کتابا نظری دارین بگین کدومو بیشتر پسندیدین؟

----------


## Parimolaei

بچه ها فیزیک قلم امروز سخت نبود ؟؟

----------


## negarg4444

> ینی ادم میره سایت کانونو نگاه کنه قشنگ برگ ریزان میشه ://
> یطوری میگن اسونه ادم سکته میکنه ://


ما یکی داشتیم میانگینش 7000 بود همیشه تراز کشوری میاورد این سه ساله پشت کنکوره....همش تقلبی میکرو حتی امسال سر کنکور هم تقلبی کرد براش کارنامه نزدن...دیگه حساب کن این زمانی تقلبی میکرد که تقلبی کردن مد نبود الان که دیگه اب خوردنه...البته یه نفر نیست تو شهر ما سرجمع 6 تا نفر برتر داریم 5 تاشون متقلب ان

----------


## negarg4444

> ممنوووونمممم میکرو طلایی بنظر شما خوبه .منم بین ایات خیلی سبز و دورتند و ایات میکروطلایی فکر میکنم همون میکروطلایی رو بگیرم خوبه .بچه ها بازم اگه بین این کتابا نظری دارین بگین کدومو بیشتر پسندیدین؟


حقیقتا گفتم دیگه هیچ کم و کسری نداره....

----------


## negarg4444

> از من به شما نصیحت ... هیچ وقت زمان ارزشمندتون رو صرف خوندن نظرات سایت کانون نکنید
> 
> مخصوصن بعداز آزمون


بسیار موافقم.....بخدا من که ازمون نمیرم تخریب روحیه میشم

----------


## Konkur2020

دوستان کسی تعاونی سنجش شرکت میکنه؟

----------


## happy-moon

کلا امروز روز شانس من نبود

از دیروز یه مزاحم تلفنی دارم
آزمون امروزم گند زدم احتمالا 
از گربه میترسم و نزدیک بود صبح پامو یزارم رو یه گربه اندازه ببر
پامم 15 مین پیش رفت زیر ماشین

تا بد بیاری های دیگه خدانگهدارتون

----------


## negarg4444

> کلا امروز روز شانس من نبود
> 
> از دیروز یه مزاحم تلفنی دارم
> آزمون امروزم گند زدم احتمالا 
> از گربه میترسم و نزدیک بود صبح پامو یزارم رو یه گربه اندازه ببر
> پامم 15 مین پیش رفت زیر ماشین
> 
> تا بد بیاری های دیگه خدانگهدارتون



بلا به دور باشه انشالله......

----------


## happy-moon

> بلا به دور باشه انشالله......



به گمونم به آزمون بعدی نرسم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Azad05

کانون فقط زیستش عشق است ولاغیر :Yahoo (11): ترازاشم چرته خدانگهدار :Yahoo (11):

----------


## zhi.a

> ما یکی داشتیم میانگینش 7000 بود همیشه تراز کشوری میاورد این سه ساله پشت کنکوره....همش تقلبی میکرو حتی امسال سر کنکور هم تقلبی کرد براش کارنامه نزدن...دیگه حساب کن این زمانی تقلبی میکرد که تقلبی کردن مد نبود الان که دیگه اب خوردنه...البته یه نفر نیست تو شهر ما سرجمع 6 تا نفر برتر داریم 5 تاشون متقلب ان


تکبیر :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> زیستش چجور بود بنظرت؟


به غایت چرت !  

گزینه 4 سوال 125 روایتگر این موضوع هست! طراح خواسته پروتیین عبور دهنده اب رو وارد کنه زده پوکونده! یعنی چی اختلال در عملکرد! بعضا طراحای قلمچی امسال سوالایی میدن که کفر ادم رو درمیاره! جوری هم نگارش پزشک مانند و تشخیص بیماری و اینجور چیزا مینویسن که نگو واقعا داریم امتحان انترنی میدیم! همین طراح اومده نمیدونم اذر ماه بود نوشته فردی با اختلال در عملکرد غشای پایه گلومرول! اخه مرد مومن شده اصلن یکی اینطور بیماری بگیره اخه؟  

هر کلیه یک میلیون نفرون داره به تبعه اون 2 میلیون ما نفرون داریم! خب الان مگه این اختلال فاحش که منشا میکروسکوپی داره اتفاق میوفته اصن؟ / با سوال دهی و انتخاب موضوعی که طراح مانور بده کاری ندارم ، اما واقعا جمله بندی داغون روی سوال ، و پیچوندن الکی سوالا به خاطر اینکه سطح سوال بره بالا واقعا سوال نیس که! 

سوال 150 یه سوال خوب و قابل احترام بود ولی سوال137 چی؟ مگه جدوله ؟ سوال 143 رو ببینید تورو خدا ، واقعا از بحث کنکور جداس شده معما! 

 هر چقدر که سوالای شیمی امروز من رو به وجد اورد همون مقدار زیست ر.ید تو اعصابم که ازمونی با این بودجه خوب رو چجوری الکی سوال دادن

----------


## sepehr_a

شیمیش از نرمال همیشه وقتگیر تر بود
فیزیک هم که کانون امسال شمشیرو از رو بسته مثل همیشه بود.البته شاید کمی ساده تر..
ریاضی برای من ساده بود شاید فقط یک توهم :Yahoo (20):  باشه-کلا هم سوالای آمار وقتگیر ترن
زیست هم به نظرم از دفعه های قبل سخت تر بود..

----------


## sepehr_a

عمومی ها هم متعادل بود به جز دینی که یک لول بالاتر رفته بود سطحش و تیپای جدید

----------


## Mohamad_R

> شیمیش از نرمال همیشه وقتگیر تر بود
> فیزیک هم که کانون امسال شمشیرو از رو بسته مثل همیشه بود.البته شاید کمی ساده تر..
> ریاضی برای من ساده بود شاید فقط یک توهم باشه-کلا هم سوالای آمار وقتگیر ترن
> زیست هم به نظرم از دفعه های قبل سخت تر بود..



جالبه چرا قلم زبان رو ول کرده امسال؟  :Yahoo (21):  / یدونه ریدینگ + کلوز پنجم ابتدایی +لغت با گزینه های بی ربط

----------


## Mina_medicine

سلام :Yahoo (117):

----------


## happy-moon

> سلام



آزمونتو خوب دادی؟

----------


## Mina_medicine

> کلا امروز روز شانس من نبود
> 
> از دیروز یه مزاحم تلفنی دارم
> آزمون امروزم گند زدم احتمالا 
> از گربه میترسم و نزدیک بود صبح پامو یزارم رو یه گربه اندازه ببر
> پامم 15 مین پیش رفت زیر ماشین
> 
> تا بد بیاری های دیگه خدانگهدارتون


الهیییییی ... :Yahoo (2):   :Yahoo (2):   :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> آزمونتو خوب دادی؟


*عمومیام خوب بود
بقیش نع*

----------


## Mohamad_R

چرا 6 نفر دارن نگا میکنن بدون تایپ؟ :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (113): 


Mohamad_R،amir1376+،amir7370،happy-moon،sepehr_a+

----------


## happy-moon

> *عمومیام خوب بود
> بقیش نع*



من عمومیام رو هم خوب نزدم

----------


## Mina_medicine

من الان فقط میدونم دلم داره ضعف میره از گشنگی و کسیم واسه من ناهار نپخته
و خودمم انقد حال ندارم که حاضرم از گشنگی بمیرم ولی نرم یه چیز سر هم کنم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> چرا 6 نفر دارن نگا میکنن بدون تایپ؟
> 
> 
> Mohamad_R،amir1376+،amir7370،happy-moon،sepehr_a+


منم هستم ولی مخفی ام

----------


## happy-moon

آقا من پام تازه داره درد میگیره  :Yahoo (19): 

راهی بیمارستان نشم صلوات

----------


## Mohamad_R

یعنی خاک تو سر اون داوود اکبری که من 11.40 ازمونم رو زدم تمام ، الان نوشته پردازش دوم برام :Yahoo (31): ، این حجم از استرس ریخته پرام ، کاش به دنیا نیومده بودم این دنیا ن **ده برام 
( ممد امینم)

----------


## Mina_medicine

> من عمومیام رو هم خوب نزدم


نذار عقب بیوفتی از عمومیا .. فدای سرت که خوب ندادی سعیدکن ازمون 7 فروردین و بعدیش جبران کنی .

----------


## sepehr_a

> جالبه چرا قلم زبان رو ول کرده امسال؟  / یدونه ریدینگ + کلوز پنجم ابتدایی +لغت با گزینه های بی ربط


آره واژه هاش یکم رو اعصابم بود کلوز تست هم خیلی آسون-فکر کنم دیگه افرادی مثل کیاسالار تست نمیدن چون آزمونای خودشون رو دارن(فورتیک)

----------


## Mina_medicine

> چرا 6 نفر دارن نگا میکنن بدون تایپ؟
> 
> 
> Mohamad_R،amir1376+،amir7370،happy-moon،sepehr_a+


بچه ها چرا بعضیا کنار اسمشون مثبت میزنه؟ اینا ینی جز فرندات نیستن و میتونی اضافه کنی به دوستات؟

----------


## mohammad1381

خب دوستان من که کلا نمیدونم آزمون و اینا چطور بود.
فقط خسته نباشید

----------


## Mina_medicine

> خب دوستان من که کلا نمیدونم آزمون و اینا چطور بود.
> فقط خسته نباشید


مگه ازمون ندادی؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> مگه ازمون ندادی؟


من اصلا اهل آزمون و اینا نیستم!
شاید فروردین،شاید اردبیهشت شایدم هرگز...

----------


## Mohamad_R

> آره واژه هاش یکم رو اعصابم بود کلوز تست هم خیلی آسون-فکر کنم دیگه افرادی مثل کیاسالار تست نمیدن چون آزمونای خودشون رو دارن(فورتیک)



ببین یکی یکی میگم حساب کن 

طراحین قلمچی دوازدهم سال 97» 

عربی : ممد واعظی  
دینی : وحیده کاغذی - فرهنگیان
زبان : کیاسالار - شهاب اب انار 
زیست : کرامت - اروین 
شیمی : مسعود جعفری 


یعنی اینا سوالی میدادن در حد تووووپ ! 


بعضیاشون الان هستن ولی سوالای نم کشیده و دست دوم میدن برا ازمون :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> بچه ها چرا بعضیا کنار اسمشون مثبت میزنه؟ اینا ینی جز فرندات نیستن و میتونی اضافه کنی به دوستات؟


ره

----------


## Mohamad_R

> من اصلا اهل آزمون و اینا نیستم!
> شاید فروردین،شاید اردبیهشت شایدم هرگز...



حتی به غلط  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> ره


با اون ننوشت آ تایم ذخیره کردی از عمرت؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> با اون ننوشت آ تایم ذخیره کردی از عمرت؟


قطعا بله

----------


## Mina_medicine

> من اصلا اهل آزمون و اینا نیستم!
> شاید فروردین،شاید اردبیهشت شایدم هرگز...


این راهی که میری رو من یه سال رفتم.
به ترکستانه ...

----------


## mohammad1381

> حتی به غلط


ما مرد آزمون و خطا نیستیم.ما مرد عملیم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> قطعا بله


پس چه عمر مفیدی داری . پر از تایم های ذخیره شده :/

----------


## Mohamad_R

> ما مرد آزمون و خطا نیستیم.ما مرد عملیم


مرد عمل  ، یکی رو فرستادم بهت ایدی بده چرا نیومدی ؟ هاا؟ اخه یه راست و درست بکن ببین ایا کار خوبیست ممد ار اخراج بشه نیای تلگرامش؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> پس چه عمر مفیدی داری . پر از تایم های ذخیره شده :/


پر از atp های ذخیره شده / چربی های اشباع /

----------


## mohammad1381

> مرد عمل  ، یکی رو فرستادم بهت ایدی بده چرا نیومدی ؟ هاا؟ اخه یه راست و درست بکن ببین ایا کار خوبیست ممد ار اخراج بشه نیای تلگرامش؟


حاجی،تو رفتی من یه خط در میون اومدم،بعدش یکی (همونی که تو هم باهاش همش بحث داشتی)خیلی رو مخم بود که کلا رفت
دیگه الانا هم یه خطی میام و میرم

----------


## amir1376

*سلام رفقای گل
من فقط اختصاصیای ازمون امروز رو زدم 
ریاضی که خیلی گلابی بود کلا یه نزده داشتم اونم وقت نشد 
زیست متاسفانه خیلی تخیلی بود و اصلا نرمال نبود(هرچند چون با برنامه قلمچی نمیخونم یه جاهایی رو مرور نکرده بودم اصن شاید واسه این بوده که این نظرو دارم )...73 زدم
فیزیک من 11 ام رو زدم که خوب بود یک نزده و 3 تا هم غلط 
شیمیش هم من کل پایه رو زدم که سطح سوالا بالا بود اما فرقش با زیست این بود که سوالا ارزشمند بودن واقعا مخصوصا یازدهماش که من خیلی پسندیدم...پایین ترین درصدم همین شیمی بود که فک کنم 71 بود
ببینم شما چه میکنید 


*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> حاجی،تو رفتی من یه خط در میون اومدم،بعدش یکی (همونی که تو هم باهاش همش بحث داشتی)خیلی رو مخم بود که کلا رفت
> دیگه الانا هم یه خطی میام و میرم


من با هیشکی بحث ندارم مرد جوان ، همه با من بحث دارن . ( هییییی  احساس میکنم محمود احمدی نژادم )

----------


## mohammad1381

> من با هیشکی بحث ندارم مرد جوان ، همه با من بحث دارن . ( هییییی  احساس میکنم محمود احمدی نژادم )


الان اسمشو داخل امتیاز میفرستم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *سلام رفقای گل
> من فقط اختصاصیای ازمون امروز رو زدم 
> ریاضی که خیلی گلابی بود کلا یه نزده داشتم اونم وقت نشد 
> زیست متاسفانه خیلی تخیلی بود و اصلا نرمال نبود(هرچند چون با برنامه قلمچی نمیخونم یه جاهایی رو مرور نکرده بودم اصن شاید واسه این بوده که این نظرو دارم )...73 زدم
> فیزیک من 11 ام رو زدم که خوب بود یک نزده و 3 تا هم غلط 
> شیمیش هم من کل پایه رو زدم که سطح سوالا بالا بود اما فرقش با زیست این بود که سوالا ارزشمند بودن واقعا مخصوصا یازدهماش که من خیلی پسندیدم...پایین ترین درصدم همین شیمی بود که فک کنم 71 بود
> ببینم شما چه میکنید 
> 
> 
> *



یعنی دایی امیر بگه زیستش بد یعنی بد !  حرفی باقی نمیمونه ! در مورد شیمی هم این خط این نشون که سوال 238 رو خواهیم دید در 1400 !  چون عینش 99 داخل هم بود ( به نوعی)

----------


## Mohamad_R

> الان اسمشو داخل امتیاز میفرستم


بابا ممد اون که یه حزب بادی بود که رفت! فقط بوش اذیتم میکرد که یه به به زدم بعد رفتنش انجمن

----------


## amir1376

> یعنی دایی امیر بگه زیستش بد یعنی بد !  حرفی باقی نمیمونه ! در مورد شیمی هم این خط این نشون که سوال 238 رو خواهیم دید در 1400 !  چون عینش 99 داخل هم بود ( به نوعی)


*شبیه 238 رو من تو میکرو گاج همین 2-3 روز پیش حل کرده بودم اما موقع ازمون حل نشد  2 بار حلش کردم n رو 5.5 در میاوردم*  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mina_medicine

[COLOR="#*بچه ها میخوام رو نمایی کنم از یکی از صفحات شیمی آزمون امروز :
*0000CD"][/COLOR]

----------


## mohammad1381

> بابا ممد اون که یه حزب بادی بود که رفت! فقط بوش اذیتم میکرد که یه به به زدم بعد رفتنش انجمن


آخ چه میدانی چه رو اعصابی بود(تا تو رفتی بحثمون شد!).

----------


## mohammad1381

> [COLOR="#*بچه ها میخوام رو نمایی کنم از یکی از صفحات شیمی آزمون امروز :
> *0000CD"][/COLOR]


من اگر بودم مسئله 235 رو نمیزدم(اگر خیلی وقت اضافه آوردم میزدم)چون فقط وقتگیره

----------


## amir1376

> [COLOR="#*بچه ها میخوام رو نمایی کنم از یکی از صفحات شیمی آزمون امروز :
> *0000CD"][/COLOR]


*شیمی گاج رو خیلی دوس دارم...به پویا الفتی گفتن یه جوری سوال طرح میکنی انگار کنکوریا ارث باباتو خوردن*  :Yahoo (20): *
ولی دمش گرم سوالای ایده دار و قشنگی طرح میکنه کتابای میکرو گاجش هم همینطوریه 
*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *شبیه 238 رو من تو میکرو گاج همین 2-3 روز پیش حل کرده بودم اما موقع ازمون حل نشد  2 بار حلش کردم n رو 5.5 در میاوردم*




منم نمیدونم چگالی رو واس چی داده بودش ؟ یه معادله میخواست شکل بگیره دای

----------


## mohammad1381

> *شیمی گاج رو خیلی دوس دارم...به پویا الفتی گفتن یه جوری سوال طرح میکنی انگار کنکوریا ارث باباتو خوردن* *
> ولی دمش گرم سوالای ایده دار و قشنگی طرح میکنه کتابای میکرو گاجش هم همینطوریه 
> *


این سوالا در برابر سوالاتی که پویا الفتی قسم میداد داخل کتابش پشمکی بیش نیست!

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *شیمی گاج رو خیلی دوس دارم...به پویا الفتی گفتن یه جوری سوال طرح میکنی انگار کنکوریا ارث باباتو خوردن* *
> ولی دمش گرم سوالای ایده دار و قشنگی طرح میکنه کتابای میکرو گاجش هم همینطوریه 
> *


اره من این آزمون یه دونه سوال میکروگاجم نرسیدم بزنم.
هرچند حس میکنم اصن استاندارد نیست سوالاش
25 تا سوال  شیمی بود 12 تاش از این سوالای چن تا از عبارتای زیر درست است
بقیشم که مساله بود وضعیت مساله هاشو میبینین :/
من اگه مث دفعه قبل 45 بزنم کلاهمو میندازم بالااااا

----------


## Mohamad_R

> [COLOR="#*بچه ها میخوام رو نمایی کنم از یکی از صفحات شیمی آزمون امروز :
> 
> 
> 
> *0000CD"][/COLOR]






قشنگ معلومه یه ضرب در زدی به سوال دوتا چک به خودت!  ( تیک ایزی امروز فیزیک رو من با اسودگی تمام ورق زدم فقط) :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Mohamad_R

بحث شیمی شد باید یه تشکری کنم از اقا مسعود ترکیبی ( ببخشید) اقا مسعود جعفری که این سوال رو 26 دی داد و باعث شد خیلیا اسیدی بشه خونشون

----------


## amir1376

> این سوالا در برابر سوالاتی که پویا الفتی قسم میداد داخل کتابش پشمکی بیش نیست!


*اینقدر میکرو گاج خوبه دلم میخواد صبح تا شب فقط همونو بخونم...ولی خیلی از این سوالایی که داری میگی واقعا در حد المپیادن من بعید میدونم تو کنکور بیاد اما مغز رو خوب داغ میکنه من که لذت میبرم*  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## ha.hg

> *شیمی گاج رو خیلی دوس دارم...به پویا الفتی گفتن یه جوری سوال طرح میکنی انگار کنکوریا ارث باباتو خوردن* *
> ولی دمش گرم سوالای ایده دار و قشنگی طرح میکنه کتابای میکرو گاجش هم همینطوریه 
> *


یه سوال:
حالا واقعا کتابش بیخودی سخته ؟ یا شما اینو حس نمیکنید؟
چطوریه در کل؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

سال پیش تا کارنامه آزمون میذاشتیم چندین نفر هجوم میاوردن و روی آدم برچسب های مختلف میزدن آدم به غلط کردن میوفتاد  :Yahoo (20): 

خوبه امسال توی این تاپیک اون حمله ها نیست

----------


## Mohamad_R

> یه سوال:
> حالا واقعا کتابش بیخودی سخته ؟ یا شما اینو حس نمیکنید؟
> چطوریه در کل؟



فکر کنم یکم زیادی سخته! موج ازمون استانداردتره

----------


## amir1376

> اره من این آزمون یه دونه سوال میکروگاجم نرسیدم بزنم.
> هرچند حس میکنم اصن استاندارد نیست سوالاش
> 25 تا سوال  شیمی بود 12 تاش از این سوالای چن تا از عبارتای زیر درست است
> بقیشم که مساله بود وضعیت مساله هاشو میبینین :/
> من اگه مث دفعه قبل 45 بزنم کلاهمو میندازم بالااااا


*زیاد سخت نگیر بخودت...چیزی به اسم استاندارد دیگه بعد از کنکور 99 تعریف شده نیست*  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammad1381

> *اینقدر میکرو گاج خوبه دلم میخواد صبح تا شب فقط همونو بخونم...ولی خیلی از این سوالایی که داری میگی واقعا در حد المپیادن من بعید میدونم تو کنکور بیاد اما مغز رو خوب داغ میکنه من که لذت میبرم*


آره واقعا ولی به شخصه دو تا فصل بود که هر موقع یه تست میزدم کتابو پرت میکردم!
یکی حفظیات فصل دوم دهم بود،لامصب جوری تحلیل تصویر میکرد کتاب آی کیو زیست اونطوری نمیکرد.
یکی هم مسائل فصل سه دهم که بعضی از سوالا همین که از رو بخونم هنگ میکردم کلا

----------


## Mohamad_R

> آره واقعا ولی به شخصه دو تا فصل بود که هر موقع یه تست میزدم کتابو پرت میکردم!
> یکی حفظیات فصل دوم دهم بود،لامصب جوری تحلیل تصویر میکرد کتاب آی کیو زیست اونطوری نمیکرد.
> یکی هم مسائل فصل سه دهم که بعضی از سوالا همین که از رو بخونم هنگ میکردم کلا



عهههه نرسیدی پس فصل 4 دوازدهم + فصل 3 یازدهمش ! برسی اونجا از گروه عاملی شوید  پلاستیک دبه ترشی درست میکنی :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سال پیش تا کارنامه آزمون میذاشتیم چندین نفر هجوم میاوردن و روی آدم برچسب های مختلف میزدن آدم به غلط کردن میوفتاد 
> 
> خوبه امسال توی این تاپیک اون حمله ها نیست



احیانا کی میخوای از کنکوری بودن فاصله بگیری اقای دکتر؟ :Yahoo (94): ( ممد نمکدان میشود)

----------


## amir1376

> یه سوال:
> حالا واقعا کتابش بیخودی سخته ؟ یا شما اینو حس نمیکنید؟
> چطوریه در کل؟


*سوالای سخت و جوندار زیاد داره ... توی هر فصل یه 10 تا سوالم فراتر از کنکور داره که در حد المپیاده ولی واقعا با مفاهیم کتاب حل میشه فقط تحلیل های پیچیده میخواد 
من چون سوال سخت کلا دوست دارم این کتاب اذیتم نمیکنه ولی ممکنه واسه اونایی که شیمی شون بد باشه واقعا کتاب زجرآوری باشه براشون
*

----------


## mohammad1381

> عهههه نرسیدی پس فصل 4 دوازدهم + فصل 3 یازدهمش ! برسی اونجا از گروه عاملی شوید  پلاستیک دبه ترشی درست میکنی


میکرو پایه سوالاتش به نسبت دوازدهم سختتره(حالا شایدم اون استثناها باشه ولی به شخصه سر سوالات محلول ها واشر میسوزوندم).

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> احیانا کی میخوای از کنکوری بودن فاصله بگیری اقای دکتر؟( ممد نمکدان میشود)


داش ممد ، خبر نداری که تازه یکی دو هفته هست رفتم تو کار مشاور شدن  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## amir1376

> آره واقعا ولی به شخصه دو تا فصل بود که هر موقع یه تست میزدم کتابو پرت میکردم!
> یکی حفظیات فصل دوم دهم بود،لامصب جوری تحلیل تصویر میکرد کتاب آی کیو زیست اونطوری نمیکرد.
> یکی هم مسائل فصل سه دهم که بعضی از سوالا همین که از رو بخونم هنگ میکردم کلا


*سوالای محلول ها رو موافقم باهات واقعا مرگبار بودن مسایلش 2-3 دقیقه فقط باید سر و کله میزدی ببینی سوال چی میگه اصن ولی حفظیات 2 دهمش رو دوس دارم به هیچ چیزی از کتاب درسی رحم نمیکنه*

----------


## happy-moon

میگم مامان باباهای شما هم پیگیر تراز و درصدای آزموناتون هستن؟

الان بابام و مامانم و داداشم 3 تایی نشستن منتظر تراز من  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> داش ممد ، خبر نداری که تازه یکی دو هفته هست رفتم تو کار مشاور شدن



حالا شعارت چیه ؟  زیرو تراز کنکورت رو بساز؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> میگم مامان باباهای شما هم پیگیر تراز و درصدای آزموناتون هستن؟
> 
> الان بابام و مامانم و داداشم 3 تایی نشستن منتظر تراز من



بدبختانه یه شوکولاتی خوردم سیستم اس مس رو فعال کردم ! هر ان ممکنه موجب سوء قصد واقع بشم

----------


## mohammad1381

> میگم مامان باباهای شما هم پیگیر تراز و درصدای آزموناتون هستن؟
> 
> الان بابام و مامانم و داداشم 3 تایی نشستن منتظر تراز من


پارسال یه خورده(اونم تا قبل بهمن ماه)
امسال میگن هر کاری میخوای بکن،هر رشته هم میخوای برو،فقط هر چی رفتی باید تا دکترا بری(یعنی حاضرم روزی 15ساعت بخونم ولی تا دکترا رشته ای رو نرم)

----------


## Mohamad_R

هیی بازم امیدی هست بهتون . ننه بابا ی من اعقم کردن ، no hope  no mamad gonna be Human

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> حالا شعارت چیه ؟  زیرو تراز کنکورت رو بساز؟


ما مرد عملیم ، شعار و رویابافی به ما نمیخوره  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Mobin.

خب خب . کارنامه در حال بروزرسانی میباشد . لحظات مفرحی براتون ارزومندم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## amir1376

> خب خب . کارنامه در حال بروزرسانی میباشد . لحظات مفرحی براتون ارزومندم


*برای من که مفرحه چون منتظر کارنامه داداشم هستم*  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## happy-moon

> *برای من که مفرحه چون منتظر کارنامه داداشم هستم*



برای داداش منم مفرحه چون منتظر کارنامه منه :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Sonia.sharifi

:Yahoo (17): اومد

----------


## Mohamad_R

> ما مرد عملیم ، شعار و رویابافی به ما نمیخوره



سوسماس

----------


## happy-moon

برم تو افق محو شم فقط

----------


## mohammad1381

> برم تو افق محو شم فقط


خب این لحن آشناست(خیلی خاطره انگیزه)
بیخیال باشید کلا انشاالله دفعه بعد...

----------


## Sonia.sharifi

به قول پنجعلی منم میاممممم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## happy-moon

> خب این لحن آشناست(خیلی خاطره انگیزه)
> بیخیال باشید کلا انشاالله دفعه بعد...


قشنگ از عرش به فرش رسیدم این آزمون

----------


## VahidT

> به قول پنجعلی منم میاممممم


چند اومدید؟ تراز خوب داده ایندفعه؟

----------


## VahidT

> خب این لحن آشناست(خیلی خاطره انگیزه)
> بیخیال باشید کلا انشاالله دفعه بعد...


محمد چند شدی؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> محمد چند شدی؟


من آزمون نمیدم

----------


## Sonia.sharifi

> چند اومدید؟ تراز خوب داده ایندفعه؟


نه  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mobin.

> فایل پیوست 96071   بچه ها درسته من خراب کرده بودم ولی برا این درصدا چرا ۵۷۰۰ ؟����������������  ��������سرمو ب کجا بکوبمممم عجله هم کردم ترازا هم بدتره


چرا تراز پایین گرفتن عادی نشده براتون؟ خب الان یه پنج شیش ازمونیه 300 400 تا پاینتر از حضوریا میده خب

----------


## Parimolaei

بچه ها درسته من این ازمون با برنامه نتونستم جلو برم و خراب کردم ولی اخه ۵۷۰۰ ناموسا ؟؟؟سرمو بگین کجا بکوبم بهتره ؟؟

----------


## Parimolaei

بچه ها زرنگتر شدن یا چیی ؟یعنی اصلا میخوام برم زیر زمین کلا

----------


## indomitable

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Parimolaei


بچه ها درسته من این ازمون با برنامه نتونستم جلو برم و خراب کردم ولی اخه ۵۷۰۰ ناموسا ؟؟؟سرمو بگین کجا بکوبم بهتره ؟؟


تراز ملاک خودت قرار نده که ضرر میکنی.
رو درصدات کار کن_

----------


## Mina_medicine

> بچه ها زرنگتر شدن یا چیی ؟یعنی اصلا میخوام برم زیر زمین کلا


*عزیزم باور کن درصدات و اینا خوبن. حرص رتبه منطقه و تراز نزن.
میدونی چند نفر جلوتن که دارن تقلب میکنن؟
با همین کارنامه اگه سال های قبل بود بت تراز 6300_6400 میداد
و تو منطقه ام میشد 1700 شایدم بهتر!*

----------


## AmirReza400

سلام
قصه تکراریه ترازای کم دیگه البته به قول دوست بالایمون تراز رو برداریم از ملاک من خودم این ازمون 10 دیقه اضافه زدم البته من فک میکردم زمین 25 سوالو 20 دیقه وقت میدن و وقتش رو میدم بقیه  ولی 10 سوالو 10 دیقه بود به همین دلیل اضافه زدم ولی از همگی بچه های متعهد به مقررات ازمون عذر میخوام  :Y (684):

----------


## Mina_medicine

چرا صفحه کارنامه گاجم لود نمیشهههههه :/
فیلترشکن میخاد یا چی؟
مگه پیج فلان میخام باز کنم که فقط با فیلترشکن وا میشه
اه

----------


## Mina_medicine

> سلام
> قصه تکراریه ترازای کم دیگه البته به قول دوست بالایمون تراز رو برداریم از ملاک من خودم این ازمون 10 دیقه اضافه زدم البته من فک میکردم زمین 25 سوالو 20 دیقه وقت میدن و وقتش رو میدم بقیه  ولی 10 سوالو 10 دیقه بود به همین دلیل اضافه زدم ولی از همگی بچه های متعهد به مقررات ازمون عذر میخوام


من برم تو افق محو بشم با این کارنامه قشنگ
بای  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mina_medicine

بچه ها تروخدا شمام کارنامه هاتونو بفرسین
من روم نمیشه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mina_medicine

اشتباهاتم زیاده ... از هیچی به اندازه تعداد اشتباه زیاد عصبانی نمیشم ..

----------


## Mina_medicine

افت کردم

----------


## mohammad1381

> بچه ها تروخدا شمام کارنامه هاتونو بفرسین
> من روم نمیشه


کارنامتون که خوبه،یه خورده افت هم داشتین!
من یادمه دوهزارتا افت تراز داشتیم(تازه یه رفیق داشتم یه دفعه کلهم خراب کرد و از هفت هزار به چهار هزار اومد!(بچه درسخونی بود اهل تقلب و اینا نبود)
سال یازدهم بودم تمام آرزوم بود یه بارم شده 5500تراز بیارم
خودتونو بزنید به بیخیالی...

----------


## Mina_medicine

> کارنامتون که خوبه،یه خورده افت هم داشتین!
> من یادمه دوهزارتا افت تراز داشتیم(تازه یه رفیق داشتم یه دفعه کلهم خراب کرد و از هفت هزار به چهار هزار اومد!(بچه درسخونی بود اهل تقلب و اینا نبود)
> سال یازدهم بودم تمام آرزوم بود یه بارم شده 5500تراز بیارم
> خودتونو بزنید به بیخیالی...


*ممنون بخاطر روحیه دادنتون ... واقعا نیاز دارم یکی بم روحیه بده*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *ممنون بخاطر روحیه دادنتون ... واقعا نیاز دارم یکی بم روحیه بده*


روحیه ندادم چون خودم از حس ترحم حالم بهم میخوره
فقط گفتم واقع بین باش،نموادرتون کلا صعودیه حالا اینجا یه خورده نزول!

----------


## Mohamad_R

این ازمون تموم شد رو سیاهیش موند برا من!  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> این ازمون تموم شد رو سیاهیش موند برا من!


چرا روسیاهی؟

----------


## Mina_medicine

> روحیه ندادم چون خودم از حس ترحم حالم بهم میخوره
> فقط گفتم واقع بین باش،نموادرتون کلا صعودیه حالا اینجا یه خورده نزول!


 :9:  :34:  :22:  :Y (670):

----------


## Mina_medicine

منم دلم درصدای بالای 70 میخواد خب  :32:  :32:  :32:  :32:  :32: 
آزمون بعد تمام تلاشمو میکنم درصدام بالای 70 بشه
آزمون آسونیه  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (385):  :Y (385):  :Y (471):

----------


## indomitable

_بچها به خودتون مسلط باشید!_

----------


## reza fff

> [COLOR="#*بچه ها میخوام رو نمایی کنم از یکی از صفحات شیمی آزمون امروز :
> *0000CD"][/COLOR]


اینکه از گاجم سختره

----------


## reza fff

دوستان من تازه میخوام خونه ازمون بگیرم لطفا روشنم کنید
الان همه ازمونا اینترنتین درسته؟
دفترچه سوالای قلمچیو گزینه دو میشه خرید بدون ثبت نام؟

----------


## reza fff

> اشتباهاتم زیاده ... از هیچی به اندازه تعداد اشتباه زیاد عصبانی نمیشم ..


سلام شما گاج چجور ثبتنام کردید؟
میشه کلا نتی ثبتنام کرد؟..من کلا نمیخوام برم نمایندگیش

----------


## Konkur2020

کلاً آزمونها غیر حضوری (آنلاین) هستند.دفترچه سوالاتو هم میتونید از کانالها دانلود کنید.

----------


## negarg4444

> کانون فقط زیستش عشق است ولاغیرترازاشم چرته خدانگهدار



بله دقیقا....این لابد ستاد روحیه دهی بعد از یه تراز نجومیه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Azad05

> بله دقیقا....این لابد ستاد روحیه دهی بعد از یه تراز نجومیه


ن بابا ب این شدت نجومیم ن  :Yahoo (94): (◕‿-)

ولی بخدا پارسال توکانون کسایی بودن ترازشون 6300بودتو سراسری رتبه شون میشد زیر هزار

بد کسایم بودن ترازشون 7500 بود رتبه شون میشد3هزار

حالا ب قول توم الان خیلیا کلک میزنن ب خودشون تقلب میکننو الکی خوشن

کلا راه کنکور با کانون جداس

الان کسی ک بتونه تست کتابای بنامه کنکورو راحت حل کنه باید انتظار رتبه شدنو داشته باشه

ولی  اگه کسی ک میخواد تو کانون ترازش بالا بزنه باید چن سال پشت کنکور بمونه بعداز چن سال شاید تراز  خوبی بیاره اونم شاید.

----------


## Mina_medicine

> سلام شما گاج چجور ثبتنام کردید؟
> میشه کلا نتی ثبتنام کرد؟..من کلا نمیخوام برم نمایندگیش


سلام نمیدونم ثبت نامش چجوریه. من بورسیه شدم

----------


## Dr.gh

> سلام نمیدونم ثبت نامش چجوریه. من بورسیه شدم


چطور بورسیه شدی شرایطش چیه

----------


## Mina_medicine

> چطور بورسیه شدی شرایطش چیه


*نماینده هر آزمونی تو شهرش اجازه داره چند نفر رو بورسیه کنه خودش. با هزینه کم من فکر کنم 300 تومن دادم.
من یکی از آشناهامون نماینده گاجه.
شرط بورسیه ام اینه که باید معدل دیپلمت بالای 18 باشه.*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> چرا روسیاهی؟


هییی نگم برات :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام شما گاج چجور ثبتنام کردید؟
> میشه کلا نتی ثبتنام کرد؟..من کلا نمیخوام برم نمایندگیش


یه حس عجیبی میگه نمایندگیش یه پدرکشته گی باهات داره ؟  

منم پلیس +10 این مشکل رو دارم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## negarg4444

> ن بابا ب این شدت نجومیم ن (◕‿-)
> 
> ولی بخدا پارسال توکانون کسایی بودن ترازشون 6300بودتو سراسری رتبه شون میشد زیر هزار
> 
> بد کسایم بودن ترازشون 7500 بود رتبه شون میشد3هزار
> 
> حالا ب قول توم الان خیلیا کلک میزنن ب خودشون تقلب میکننو الکی خوشن
> 
> کلا راه کنکور با کانون جداس
> ...



مثل همیشه بشدت باهات موافقم ببین همین کسایی که رتبه میارن اول کتابای خودشونو خوب زدن دیگه....یعنی کانون هم نمیومدن رتبه میشدن ولی برا سنجش بیشتره...متاسفانه خیلی از دوستان تمام کنکور رو به تراز محدود کردن و اگه تراز نیارن دنیا خراب میشه و دیگه تلاش نمیکنن...من خودم دقیقا اینطور بودم...هر روز از دست کانون من میگرنم اود میکرد سرم میترکید اصلا نمیتونستم درس بخونم روزی 5 تا مسکن میخوردم(کاظم خدا ازت نگذره)...ولی جو کانون به نظرم 80% مخرب و 20% میتونه سازنده باشع...به قول معروف مردم عقلشون تو چششونه دیگه...تراز نیاری میگن یارو هیچ پخی نمیشه هرچند حرف مردم مهم نی ولی خب تو ضمیر ناخوداگاه فرد ذخیره میشه که من با این ترازم هیچی نمیشم

----------


## moi

> ن بابا ب این شدت نجومیم ن (◕‿-)
> 
> ولی بخدا پارسال توکانون کسایی بودن ترازشون 6300بودتو سراسری رتبه شون میشد زیر هزار
> 
> بد کسایم بودن ترازشون 7500 بود رتبه شون میشد3هزار
> 
> حالا ب قول توم الان خیلیا کلک میزنن ب خودشون تقلب میکننو الکی خوشن
> 
> کلا راه کنکور با کانون جداس
> ...


یه چی بگم!شما کلا روی کنکور98و99حساب نکن.یکی خیلی آسون یکی خیلی سخت.کنکورهای اینجوری برای ترازای پایین بهتر از ترازای بالاست.ولی کنکور نرمال نتیجه نرمال میده نظر من اینه امسال کنکور ستاندارده

----------


## Mina_medicine

> یه حس عجیبی میگه نمایندگیش یه پدرکشته گی باهات داره ؟  
> 
> منم پلیس +10 این مشکل رو دارم


من با قلمچی این مشکلو دارم  :Yahoo (21): 
جوری که حتی از جلو درشم رد نمیشم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## moi

> فایل پیوست 96077 واقعن حرفی ندارم


چکار کردین ریاضی روصفر زدین؟وقتتون رو مدیریت نکردین وروی دروس اختصاصی دیگه خیلی وقت گذاشتین؟!!!!

----------


## moi

> فایل پیوست 96077 واقعن حرفی ندارم


چکار کردین ریاضی روصفر زدین؟وقتتون رو مدیریت نکردین وروی دروس اختصاصی دیگه خیلی وقت گذاشتین؟!!!!

پ ن:کارنامتونو دیدم یاد روزای مزخرف پارسالم افتادم.اوفففف!دقیقا برای من مثل باتلاق بود هرچی بیشتر دست وپا میزدم بیشتر فرو میرفتم

----------


## Alix_Sb

دهمی ام 
ریاضی و زبان چون ضعیف بودم و نمیفهمیدم نمیخوندم با اینکه کتاب هم داشتم / از اول سال دارم ریاضی 0 و منفی میزنم .... بچه ها لطف کردن پیشنهاد دادن و انرژی ؛ شروع کردم ب خوندمش ایشالا که بهتر بشم تو این درسا ؛ یکم زمان میبره ولی دیگه روشون وقت میزارم....

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> افت کردم



*نمودار سال پیش من رو ببینی چی میگی 
کلن افت که هیچی ، سقوط آزاد کرده بودم 





سمجانه تلاش کن و تمرکزت همیشه روی بهتر کردن خودت باشه*

----------


## آرزو81

> مثل همیشه بشدت باهات موافقم ببین همین کسایی که رتبه میارن اول کتابای خودشونو خوب زدن دیگه....یعنی کانون هم نمیومدن رتبه میشدن ولی برا سنجش بیشتره...متاسفانه خیلی از دوستان تمام کنکور رو به تراز محدود کردن و اگه تراز نیارن دنیا خراب میشه و دیگه تلاش نمیکنن...من خودم دقیقا اینطور بودم...هر روز از دست کانون من میگرنم اود میکرد سرم میترکید اصلا نمیتونستم درس بخونم روزی 5 تا مسکن میخوردم(کاظم خدا ازت نگذره)...ولی جو کانون به نظرم 80% مخرب و 20% میتونه سازنده باشع...به قول معروف مردم عقلشون تو چششونه دیگه...تراز نیاری میگن یارو هیچ پخی نمیشه هرچند حرف مردم مهم نی ولی خب تو ضمیر ناخوداگاه فرد ذخیره میشه که من با این ترازم هیچی نمیشم


اه الان من دقیقا تو این حالم ترازم 6000اومد اعصابم داغون شده اصلا رفتم نفراتو دیدم اغلب دوستام بودن دیگه به انزجار رسیدم خدا لعنت کنه منو این کارو با خودم کردم کاش اصلا ثبت نام نمیکردم کاااش حیف هم پولم هم این همه اعصاب کشیم

----------


## Azad05

> مثل همیشه بشدت باهات موافقم ببین همین کسایی که رتبه میارن اول کتابای خودشونو خوب زدن دیگه....یعنی کانون هم نمیومدن رتبه میشدن ولی برا سنجش بیشتره...متاسفانه خیلی از دوستان تمام کنکور رو به تراز محدود کردن و اگه تراز نیارن دنیا خراب میشه و دیگه تلاش نمیکنن...من خودم دقیقا اینطور بودم...هر روز از دست کانون من میگرنم اود میکرد سرم میترکید اصلا نمیتونستم درس بخونم روزی 5 تا مسکن میخوردم(کاظم خدا ازت نگذره)...ولی جو کانون به نظرم 80% مخرب و 20% میتونه سازنده باشع...به قول معروف مردم عقلشون تو چششونه دیگه...تراز نیاری میگن یارو هیچ پخی نمیشه هرچند حرف مردم مهم نی ولی خب تو ضمیر ناخوداگاه فرد ذخیره میشه که من با این ترازم هیچی نمیشم


دقیقا....

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> اشتباهاتم زیاده ... از هیچی به اندازه تعداد اشتباه زیاد عصبانی نمیشم ..



*کارنامه آزمون 11 بهمن 98 من  (موازی آزمون امروز 10 بهمن 99) 






تازه من 45 تا غلط داشتم شما 29 تا )*

----------


## آرزو81

> *کارنامه آزمون 11 بهمن 98 من  (موازی آزمون امروز 10 بهمن 99) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تازه من 45 تا غلط داشتم شما 29 تا )*


شما دانشجویی میشه من راهنمایی کنی وضعم خیلی خرابه

----------


## آرزو81

میشه منم راهنمایی کنی وضعم خیلی خرابه

----------


## Konkur2020

*سلام از دوستان کسی سنجش شرکت کرده؟*

----------


## reza fff

> یه حس عجیبی میگه نمایندگیش یه پدرکشته گی باهات داره ؟  
> 
> منم پلیس +10 این مشکل رو دارم


من اولین کنکورم کاملا ب حق چهارتا مشنگشونو تقریبا اتیش زدم :Yahoo (20): 
ولی جواب سوالمو نمیدونی؟

----------


## reza fff

دوستان شما ک نتی ازمون میدید بعدا دفترچه فیزیکی هم میدن بهتون؟

----------


## negarg4444

> چکار کردین ریاضی روصفر زدین؟وقتتون رو مدیریت نکردین وروی دروس اختصاصی دیگه خیلی وقت گذاشتین؟!!!!
> 
> پ ن:کارنامتونو دیدم یاد روزای مزخرف پارسالم افتادم.اوفففف!دقیقا برای من مثل باتلاق بود هرچی بیشتر دست وپا میزدم بیشتر فرو میرفتم


پ چجور پزشکی قبول شدین؟؟

----------


## negarg4444

> اینکه از گاجم سختره


ببین سخت نیس واقعا....اتفاقا اسونه ولی یخورده ظاهرش حس رعب در داوطلب ایجاد میکنه که این تکنیک طراح های سوال موسسات و بعضا کنکوره.

----------


## Parimolaei

بچه ها برای ایات دینی از کدومش راضی هستین ؟بین این کتابا دورتند یا خیلی سبز یا ایات میکروطلایی؟میخوام یه کتاب ایات که کامل باشه بخرم ممنونم نظرتونو بهم بگین

----------


## Stvg

> بچه ها برای ایات دینی از کدومش راضی هستین ؟بین این کتابا دورتند یا خیلی سبز یا ایات میکروطلایی؟میخوام یه کتاب ایات که کامل باشه بخرم ممنونم نظرتونو بهم بگین


زیپ دین و زندگی و نشر الگو  دیگر هیچ .... راحت این‌کتابو بخونی تا ۸۰ به بالا هم میشه زد تو کنکور فقط یکم تستاش کمه آزمونای جامع و موسسات و حل کنی اون‌اخرا پوشش میده قشنگ

----------


## ha.hg

> زیپ دین و زندگی و نشر الگو  دیگر هیچ .... راحت این‌کتابو بخونی تا ۸۰ به بالا هم میشه زد تو کنکور فقط یکم تستاش کمه آزمونای جامع و موسسات و حل کنی اون‌اخرا پوشش میده قشنگ


ویس ها هم نیازه  یا خود کتاب کامله؟
منم دو شب پیش این کتابو سفارش دادم ولی حس میکنم کامل نیس توی ایات .

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_وضعيت کلي
تراز
رتبه كشورى
رتبه در منطقه 1
رتبه در شهر
دهک

كل
6223
4838 - (از 57380 نفر)
1244
443


دروس اختصاصي
6429
3429 - (از 57380 نفر)
886
290
اول

دروس عمومي
5588
17598 - (از 57380 نفر)
4302
1730
چهارم


تعداد شرکت کننده ( گروه شما ) در این آزمون (تا آخرین پردازش)‌ : 80623 نفر
تراز و رتبه ی شما در در میان کل شرکت کنندگان محاسبه نشده است بلکه در میان شرکت کنندگان در آزمون تا پردازش اول (57380 نفر) محاسبه گردیده است .
اختصاصي
درس
سوالات

درصد
چند تا از 10 تا
مقايسه با هم تراز
تراز
رتبه
ارزیابی
دهک




زمين‌شناسي
63%
6

7360
1249

اول
7
2
1

رياضي پايه
66%
7

6222
8154

دوم
20
1
9

زيست‌شناسي پايه
67%
7

6886
1794

اول
35
5
10

فيزيك 2 - بسته 1
56%
6

6945
492

اول
9
2
4

فيزيك 2 - بسته 2
51%
5

5943
2959

سوم
8
1
6

شيمي 1 - بسته 1
71%
7

6347
4433

دوم
11
1
3

شيمي 1 - بسته 2
51%
5

5291
16160

پنجم
8
1
6


عمومي
درس
سوالات

درصد
چند تا از 10 تا
مقايسه با هم تراز
تراز
رتبه
ارزیابی
دهک




فارسي 1
45%
4

5311
22590

چهارم
11
6
3

عربي و زبان قرآن 1
52%
5

5875
13409

سوم
12
5
3

دين و زندگي 1
53%
5

5593
16132

سوم
12
4
4

زبان انگليسي 1
73%
7

5845
15439

سوم
16
4
0



تعداد کل
تعداد درست
تعداد اشتباه
چند از ده (با نمره منفی)

اختصاصي
150
98
13
6.3

عمومي
80
51
19
5.6

وضعيت کلي
230
149
32
6.0


مشکلی ندارم باهاش بدک نیست بعد اعلام نتایج کل خانواده گفتن ببرش بالا 6500 دیگه ولی خوب دو سه تا ازمون دیگه همینم حفظ کنم راضیم باید عمومی هارو بالاتر ببرم چیزی که واسم جالبه من سال گذشته هم اددبیاتمو خراب میکردم درصد خوب نمیزدم ولی تو کنکور 53 درصد زدم که واقعا درصد خوبی بود واس پارسالل امسالم همینه یکم وضع ادبیاتم بهتر شده ولی خوب بازم تو قلم جی درصدام پایینه 
ترازم از ازمون 11 بهمن پارسال دویست تا بالااتر شده خوبه ها ولی خودم احساس میکنم خیلی بیشتر از دویست تا حالیمه_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_امروز از ساعت هفت داشتم با پرینترم کلنجار میرفتم پرینت ناقص میکرد کاتریج نداشت ساعت 9 رفتم حوزه دفترجه گرفتم ساعت ده یازده تازه شروع کردم کلا خیلی ضد حال بود امروز روزز بسیار شخمی داشتم رفتم عصری دوچرخه سواری دور دریاچه لاستیک دوچرخم به چوخ رفت بعد اومدم درستش کنم کنار یه تعمیر کار ماشین ازش تلمبه قرضض کردم بعد دستم عین قیر سیاه شد حالا بیا و اب پیدا کن تو این اوضاع خلاصه کرونا نگیرم صلوات_

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *نمودار سال پیش من رو ببینی چی میگی 
> کلن افت که هیچی ، سقوط آزاد کرده بودم 
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 96081
> 
> 
> سمجانه تلاش کن و تمرکزت همیشه روی بهتر کردن خودت باشه*


کدوم ازمونت بود ک انقدررر افت کردی؟ دره شده نمودارت  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *کارنامه آزمون 11 بهمن 98 من  (موازی آزمون امروز 10 بهمن 99) 
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 96084
> 
> 
> 
> تازه من 45 تا غلط داشتم شما 29 تا )*


*سید 
باورم نمیشه این کارنامه شماست
پس مشخصه ترم دوم خیلی خودتو بالا کشیدی
وگرنه درصدات خیلی نزدیکه بهم 
وای خیلی حالم خووووب شددددد*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> دوستان شما ک نتی ازمون میدید بعدا دفترچه فیزیکی هم میدن بهتون؟


اینترنتی آزمون نمیدم
صبح جمعه ازمون بابام میره نمایندگی دفترچه میگیره
من فقط گزینه هارو تو صفحه شخصی گاجم علامت میزنم
تو پاسخ برگم میشه علامت زد بعد بفرستی نمایندگی تصحیحش کنه
ولی چون یکم طول میکشه کارشون و کارنامه تا شنبه یکشنبه میاد من خودم تو صفحه شخصیم وارد میکنم جوابامو

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_بچه ها کتابخونه باز میشناسید؟ تا دویس سیصد تومن درماه هم حاضرم بدم فقط باز باشه تا یک ساعتی حقیقتش من از موقعی که میخواستم درس بخونم از همون بچگیم میرفتم کتابخونه زرتی پارسالل اسفند دیگه بسته شد بخاطر کرونا نتونستم برم هنوز که هنوزه به خونه عادت نکردم_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pa__r__sa


بچه ها کتابخونه باز میشناسید؟ تا دویس سیصد تومن درماه هم حاضرم بدم فقط باز باشه تا یک ساعتی حقیقتش من از موقعی که میخواستم درس بخونم از همون بچگیم میرفتم کتابخونه زرتی پارسالل اسفند دیگه بسته شد بخاطر کرونا نتونستم برم هنوز که هنوزه به خونه عادت نکردم


من کلا ادم پر جنبو جوشی هستم تو خونه که میمونم رسما هزارتا چیز هست که منو از درس خوندن بندازه از اینستا و پابجی گرفته تا یوتیوبو فیلم و سریال همین دو هفته ای ازمون افت شدید ساعت مطالعه داشتم یک هفته سی ساعت یک هفته بیست پنج ساعت خوندم هفته های قبلش کشیدم خودمو بالا ولی بازم سقوط کرده ساعت مطالعم همش هم بخاطر حواشی هستش که تو خونه دارم گفتنش راحته بگید مثلا خوب گوشیو بزار کنار یا تو لپ تاپ فیلم نبین ولی واقعا واس من یکی سختهالان تواین دو هفته فقط چهار فصل ااز fear the walking deadرو دیدم چند ماه بود ترک کرده بودم فیلمو سریالو ولی الان دوباره شدید رفتم تو فازش_

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> کدوم ازمونت بود ک انقدررر افت کردی؟ دره شده نمودارت


یک ماه آخر کنکور بود..... تیر و مرداد ماه ، ماه های جهنمی کنکور ۹۹ ، هرچند کل کنکور ۹۹ از اسفند تا اعلام نتایجش جهنم بود

بیشتر از ۲ هزار تا افت تراز داشتم  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (39): 

رنج هایی کشیده ام که نگو و نپرس... زخم هایی چشیده ام که ..... :Yahoo (114):

----------


## moi

> پ چجور پزشکی قبول شدین؟؟


تا روز آخر ناامید نشدم.من پایم قوی بود.سال دهم ویازدهم اگه خیلی رتبم بد میشد روی300بود ولی سال دوازدهم اضطراب شدید داشتم که منجر به وسواس وسردردهای عصبیم شد ونتونستم به اون جایگاهی که حقم بود برسم.پزشکی رو قبول شدم ولی نه با رتبه دلخواهم.بازهم راضیم به رضای خدا

پ ن:اگه به گذشته برمیگشتم سمت آزمونای گاج نمیرفتم.من فکرمیکردم روحیه قلمچی ندارم ولی گاج فاجعه بود بااون سوالای مسخرش.مخصوصاازفروردین به قول زیرو افتادم توی دره.خوبه دیوونه نشدم والا به قرآن

----------


## negarg4444

> تا روز آخر ناامید نشدم.من پایم قوی بود.سال دهم ویازدهم اگه خیلی رتبم بد میشد روی300بود ولی سال دوازدهم اضطراب شدید داشتم که منجر به وسواس وسردردهای عصبیم شد ونتونستم به اون جایگاهی که حقم بود برسم.پزشکی رو قبول شدم ولی نه با رتبه دلخواهم.بازهم راضیم به رضای خدا


احسنت به شما بهتون تبریک میگم...یه سوال؟؟اینکه چطور سعی میکردین سوال های اشتباه یا نزده رو برای خودتون تثبیت کنید...چون من گاها سوالی رو که اشتباه بزنم بعدا دوباره بیام سراغش اشتباه میزنم...

----------


## negarg4444

> یک ماه آخر کنکور بود..... تیر و مرداد ماه ، ماه های جهنمی کنکور ۹۹ ، هرچند کل کنکور ۹۹ از اسفند تا اعلام نتایجش جهنم بود
> 
> بیشتر از ۲ هزار تا افت تراز داشتم 
> 
> رنج هایی کشیده ام که نگو و نپرس... زخم هایی چشیده ام که .....



میشه بپرسم چرا ترازتون افت کرد؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## negarg4444

> تا روز آخر ناامید نشدم.من پایم قوی بود.سال دهم ویازدهم اگه خیلی رتبم بد میشد روی300بود ولی سال دوازدهم اضطراب شدید داشتم که منجر به وسواس وسردردهای عصبیم شد ونتونستم به اون جایگاهی که حقم بود برسم.پزشکی رو قبول شدم ولی نه با رتبه دلخواهم.بازهم راضیم به رضای خدا
> 
> پ ن:اگه به گذشته برمیگشتم سمت آزمونای گاج نمیرفتم.من فکرمیکردم روحیه قلمچی ندارم ولی گاج فاجعه بود بااون سوالای مسخرش.مخصوصاازفروردین به قول زیرو افتادم توی دره.خوبه دیوونه نشدم والا به قرآن


جسارتا میانگین ترازتون تو قلمچی چطور بود؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## moi

> احسنت به شما بهتون تبریک میگم...یه سوال؟؟اینکه چطور سعی میکردین سوال های اشتباه یا نزده رو برای خودتون تثبیت کنید...چون من گاها سوالی رو که اشتباه بزنم بعدا دوباره بیام سراغش اشتباه میزنم...


ببینید وقتی چند بار دارین یه سوال رو اشتباه میزنید یعنی هنوز اون مطلب رو درست متوجه نشدین.
مثلا وقتی دوبار از چرخه کربس سوال بیاد و شما اشتباه بزنین باید یه بار یا چند بار اون تکه از کتاب رو بخونین و بعدش بسته به نیاز و سطحتون اون قدر تست بزنین تا خیالتون راحت بشه(البته توی این مرحله خیلی وسواس بخرج ندین که وقت بقیه مباحث تون  بخاطر یه مبحث کم بشه))

----------


## moi

> جسارتا میانگین ترازتون تو قلمچی چطور بود؟؟؟؟؟؟


من دهم ویازدهم سنجش بودم باتراز حدوددوازده هزار گاهی اوقات بالاتر گاهی کمی پایینتر.دوازدهم گاج رفتم که اوائل حدود7000بودم ولی از عید به بعد روی5700تا5900بودم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> میشه بپرسم چرا ترازتون افت کرد؟؟؟؟؟


مهم ترین عواملش :

_یک مشکلی در تیر ماه برای وضعیت سربازیم پیش اومد که اگر برطرف نمیشد از کنکور ۹۹ محروم میشدم ، بخاطر همین حدود یک هفته هیچی نخوندم و فقط درحال التماس کردن برای رفع شدن مشکلم شدم
_تعویق کنکور باعث شده بود ۵ ماه توی دوران جمع بندی باشم ... طولانی شدن دوران جمع بندی آفت بزرگیه ... مثل این میمونه که یک ورزشکار حرفه ای برای المپیک خودش رو به آماده ترین سطح ممکن رسونده باشه اما بهش بگن المپیک یک سال عقب افتاد و تو باید سطح آمادگیت رو حفظ کنی !!!
_ دلایل جزئی درسی و غیر درسی دیگه هم داشت که از حوصله جمع خارجه  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## negarg4444

> مهم ترین عواملش :
> 
> _یک مشکلی در تیر ماه برای وضعیت سربازیم پیش اومد که اگر برطرف نمیشد از کنکور ۹۹ محروم میشدم ، بخاطر همین حدود یک هفته هیچی نخوندم و فقط درحال التماس کردن برای رفع شدن مشکلم شدم
> _تعویق کنکور باعث شده بود ۵ ماه توی دوران جمع بندی باشم ... طولانی شدن دوران جمع بندی آفت بزرگیه ... مثل این میمونه که یک ورزشکار حرفه ای برای المپیک خودش رو به آماده ترین سطح ممکن رسونده باشه اما بهش بگن المپیک یک سال عقب افتاد و تو باید سطح آمادگیت رو حفظ کنی !!!
> _ دلایل جزئی درسی و غیر درسی دیگه هم داشت که از حوصله جمع خارجه



مرسییییی...خداروشکر به خیر و خوبی تموم شد...انشاالله که مبارکتون باشه

----------


## Stvg

> ویس ها هم نیازه  یا خود کتاب کامله؟
> منم دو شب پیش این کتابو سفارش دادم ولی حس میکنم کامل نیس توی ایات .


من ویساشو چند تاشو گوش دادم بد نیست ولی واقعا نیازم نیست اگه تابستون‌بود میگفتم‌گوش کن ولی نیاز نیست در ضمن آیات کاملا اومده همه نکته هاشو در اورده حتی مثلا آیه ای که سه بار تو کتاب اومده رو هر سه بار با بیان نکات متفاوت تر‌گفته من واقعا خوشم اومد ازش من اول از روش میخونم بعد از بانک تست میکرو طلایی تست میزنم تو آزموناییم که میگیریم از خودم بین ۷۰ تا ۹۰ میزنم واقعا ترکیب خوبیه من خودم وقت خوندن درسنامه های حجیم برای دینی رو نداشتم ولی این زیپ واقعا کافیه فقط برای حل تمرین بانک تست گاجو گرفتم وگرنه واقعا بنظرم زیپو چند بار بخونی اصلا نیازی به اونم‌نیست تست به اندازه کافی با کنکورای عمومی سالهای گذشته تو دوران جمع بندی میزنیم

----------


## NormaL

سلام. اختصاصی و عمومی هر دو 6000 و خورده ای :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mr.Moein

*سلام.خسته نباشید
با یک روز تاخیر کارنامه رو میفرسم دیروز اصلا حال خوشی نداشتم سردرد وحشتناکی داشتم تحلیل آزمون هم موند واس امروز
زیست اصلا اون چیزی ک فک میکردم نشد و ضدحال بدی خوردم.البته بجاش با پیشرفتی ک در ادبیات داشتم تا حدودی خوشحال شدم.درباره تراز هم حرفی ندارم خودتون در جریانید

پ.ن:اگ میبینید کارنامم یکم فرق داره پشتیبانم واسم فرستاده نمیدونم چرا اینجوریه*

----------


## negarg4444

> *سلام.خسته نباشید
> با یک روز تاخیر کارنامه رو میفرسم دیروز اصلا حال خوشی نداشتم سردرد وحشتناکی داشتم تحلیل آزمون هم موند واس امروز
> زیست اصلا اون چیزی ک فک میکردم نشد و ضدحال بدی خوردم.البته بجاش با پیشرفتی ک در ادبیات داشتم تا حدودی خوشحال شدم.درباره تراز هم حرفی ندارم خودتون در جریانید
> 
> پ.ن:اگ میبینید کارنامم یکم فرق داره پشتیبانم واسم فرستاده نمیدونم چرا اینجوریه*



سلام تبریک میگم...خیلی عالیه موفق باشین

----------


## negarg4444

> *سلام.خسته نباشید
> با یک روز تاخیر کارنامه رو میفرسم دیروز اصلا حال خوشی نداشتم سردرد وحشتناکی داشتم تحلیل آزمون هم موند واس امروز
> زیست اصلا اون چیزی ک فک میکردم نشد و ضدحال بدی خوردم.البته بجاش با پیشرفتی ک در ادبیات داشتم تا حدودی خوشحال شدم.درباره تراز هم حرفی ندارم خودتون در جریانید
> 
> پ.ن:اگ میبینید کارنامم یکم فرق داره پشتیبانم واسم فرستاده نمیدونم چرا اینجوریه*



جریان این بسته و دهک چیه دیگه؟؟؟هر روز یه بازی در میاره

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط negarg4444


جریان این بسته و دهک چیه دیگه؟؟؟هر روز یه بازی در میاره


اون قسمت دهک مشخص میکنه ک تو هر درس در دهک چندم دانش آموزان شرکت کننده قرار داری. تو هر درسی ک دهک کمتر باشه به این معنیه ک در اون درس وضعیت بهتری داری*

----------


## zhi.a

ایها الناس کنکوری :/
یه بنده خدایی لطف کنه این پاسخ ازمون هدفگذاری دیروز قلمچیو بفرسته برام :/
پ.ن: چرا این سری نمیشد تک درس جواب داد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mobin.

> ایها الناس کنکوری :/
> یه بنده خدایی لطف کنه این پاسخ ازمون هدفگذاری دیروز قلمچیو بفرسته برام :/
> پ.ن: چرا این سری نمیشد تک درس جواب داد


منم تو سایت نمیتونم دان کنم . احتمالا چون عمومیشو نزدم واس همون/ توی تل دارم اگه میخای به xlycan پی ام بده

پ.ن : تازه اینکارو کردن که مثلا فقط نیای یه درسی بزنی درصدت الکی بره بالا . ولی ما طی یه حرکت اعتراضی تکی میزنیم پاسخشو از تل ورمیداریم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zhi.a

> منم تو سایت نمیتونم دان کنم . احتمالا چون عمومیشو نزدم واس همون/ توی تل دارم اگه میخای به xlycan پی ام بده
> 
> پ.ن : تازه اینکارو کردن که مثلا فقط نیای یه درسی بزنی درصدت الکی بره بالا . ولی ما طی یه حرکت اعتراضی تکی میزنیم پاسخشو از تل ورمیداریم


باش میسی *-*
چ مسخره :/ :Yahoo (21):  سیاست های عجیب کانون ://

----------


## Azad05

> *
> 
> سلام راستشو بخوایی نمیدونم منظور دقیقت کیه.. ولی دو، سه نفر دیگه مث شما تراز میذاشتین یا رتبه و اینا...، نمیدونم یادت میاد پسریو که اسمش Alisha بود، هی میگفت من خیلی ناامید میشم وقتی این کارنامه ها رو میبینم هی توجه نکردم حتی تو پ.خ هم گف و.. نوشتم بابا بیخیال و اینا ابرازی واسه بالابردن انگیزه بکار ببر مثل من، هی حرف خودشو میزد زدم به سیم آخر نوشتم اینا میخوان یه خودی نشون میدن، حتی من یه بارم فک کنم بهت گفتم تو چت باکس ،که ازم دلخوری؟ گفتی نه و منم گفتم اگ بت برخورده و اینا معذرت...، شایدم بگی نسیم تورو نمیگم ولی اینو دیدم قاطی کردم آخه ما کی حمله کردیم..!؟ والا آدم سرویس میشه تو فروم تا ماه ها یه حرفیو میبرین و میارین آدم پشیمون میشه از عذر خواهی هم... دیگه نمیدونم چی بگم، بعضی وقتا ب خودم میگم کاش هیچ وقت اینجارو پیدا نمیکردم : (*


اخیییی :-(

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> سلام راستشو بخوایی نمیدونم منظور دقیقت کیه.. ولی دو، سه نفر دیگه مث شما تراز میذاشتین یا رتبه و اینا...، نمیدونم یادت میاد پسریو که اسمش Alisha بود، هی میگفت من خیلی ناامید میشم وقتی این کارنامه ها رو میبینم هی توجه نکردم حتی تو پ.خ هم گف و.. نوشتم بابا بیخیال و اینا ابرازی واسه بالابردن انگیزه بکار ببر مثل من، هی حرف خودشو میزد زدم به سیم آخر نوشتم اینا میخوان یه خودی نشون میدن، حتی من یه بارم فک کنم بهت گفتم تو چت باکس ،که ازم دلخوری؟ گفتی نه و منم گفتم اگ بت برخورده و اینا معذرت...، شایدم بگی نسیم تورو نمیگم ولی اینو دیدم قاطی کردم آخه ما کی حمله کردیم..!؟ والا آدم سرویس میشه تو فروم تا ماه ها یه حرفیو میبرین و میارین آدم پشیمون میشه از عذر خواهی هم... دیگه نمیدونم چی بگم، بعضی وقتا ب خودم میگم کاش هیچ وقت اینجارو پیدا نمیکردم : (*


*حرفت رو رد نمیکنم 
ولی موقع نوشتن اون پیام توی ذهنم شما و بچه های ثابت قدم نبودید
اون زمان بعد از کنکور توی تاپیک شمارش معکوس تا اعلام نتایج چند نفر تیکه انداختن و یکم هجوم آوردن
یه تاپیک هم بود توی تیر و مرداد ماه که درصد آزمون های جامع میذاشتیم ، اون موقع توی اون تاپیک هم مستقیم و غیرمستقیم مورد هجوم واقع میشدیم 
مثلن یکی اومده بود میگفت ، درصدای آزموناتون که تقلبی و فیکه اگه راست میگید ببینم کنکور رو چیکار میکنید*  :Yahoo (23): 

والا اینجوری که نمیشه... آدم هر حرفی میزنه هرشخص میاد یه برداشت میکنه و یه ضد حمله به آدم میزنه...... حرفم اصلن ربطی به شما نداشت ، اصلن یادم نبود که شما یه زمانی چی گفته بودید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> :/
> 
> 
> باش...
> مث اینکه داستانه فروم هر مسئله ش میره واسه راند پنج وشیش ...
> ولی روی خود و 7 جدعابادم سیاه  اگه حتی 0.5 ثانیه بت حسودی کرده باشم...
> و دیگه هیچ... :/*



:troll (6):

----------


## Azad05

> :troll (6):


 دکتر جون  ورودی بهمنی؟

----------


## Azad05

> آره 
> اسمش ورودی بهمنه ولی ترم اسفند قراره شروع بشه !


خوووش بری داداشم
حتما اون تیکه هارو ب انزیمای کاتالیزگرت گرفتی :-)

----------


## happy-moon

آزمون خوبی داشته باشین

----------


## ali_12

سایت کانون نمیشه رفت
از دسترس خارجه

----------


## ali_12

دقیقا برای منم همین طور بود
سوالها رو چطور دانلود کنیم

----------


## Mina_medicine

*شلام*

----------


## Nine

> *شلام*


*دلام*

----------


## Mohamad_R

بریم که داشته باشیم پاداش این ازمون رو 
خانوم ها و اقایان کی این بازی رو در دوران بچگی بازی کرده ؟ 








رفعٌ السبم:  ازمون مثل همیشه شیمی گلابی / زیست 12 بسیار عالی / زیست بدن انسان به غیر از بعضی سوالات الکی خوب بود ! فیزیک ریاضی مثل همیشه نظری ندارم 
ادبیات واقعا شیرین بود و مثل اینکه طراح دوست داشت نثر بده تا شعر ( البته بودجه بندی ملزم کرده بود) ، عربی بسیارررررررررررررررررررر آسان واقعا چه مرگشون شده بود خدا داند که 3 خط متن بود ! دینی عالی الخصوص در مورد برخی سوالات چالش برانگیز بود / زبان هم اقای محترم طراح روز قبل طرح سوالات با خانواده محترم با رعایت پروتکل های بهداشتی نشسته و نشنال جئوگرافیک دیده و فرداش با اون ذهنیت سوال طرح کرده! اضافه کنم که ریدینگ امروز کپی از یه منبع خارجی ساده بود که برام اشنا میزد! کلوزهم نبات !! 
ویروس کرونا به زمین شناسی هم نفوذ کرده بود .

----------


## Sonia.sharifi

:Y (623):

----------


## happy-moon

آزمون خوب بود؟

امروز برای اولین بار سر جلسه استرس نداشتم

----------


## sepehr_a

من دیگه برای فیزیک رد دادم..به نظرم بهتره چند تا فصل انتخاب کنم برای کنکور رو همونا تمرکز کنم!درس آخر هم میزنم(و می خوام تو کنکور هم بزنم) طبیعتا نمیرسم تو کنکورم که به نصف سوالا جواب بدم!حالا کدوم فصلا به نظرتون؟ :Yahoo (106):  حرکت شناسی و گرما و فیزیک و اندازه گیری و تا حدودی دینامیک(حداقلی یکیش رو) فعلا درست حسابی مسلطم نوسان هم تا امروز مسلط بودم امروز فهمیدم چیزی بلد نیستم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

برو بچس منم امروز ازمون زدم، یکم دیر شروع کردم پاسخو چند دیقه بعد از ساعت یک وارد کردم الان میرم واس پردازش دوم؟  و این که درصد و ایناش کی میاد؟ ببخشید ناشی ام یکم اولین بارمه ازمون انلاین قلم میدم

----------


## ali_12

> برو بچس منم امروز ازمون زدم، یکم دیر شروع کردم پاسخو چند دیقه بعد از ساعت یک وارد کردم الان میرم واس پردازش دوم؟  و این که درصد و ایناش کی میاد؟ ببخشید ناشی ام یکم اولین بارمه ازمون انلاین قلم میدم


امروز تا 1:30 زمان دادن

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> امروز تا 1:30 زمان دادن


فانوسا؟ینی رفتم واس پردازش اول؟کارنامه و ایناش کی میاد؟

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> فانوسا؟ینی رفتم واس پردازش اول؟


آره داداش.امروز صبح سایت مشکل داشت نیم ساعت بردن جلو پردازش رو

----------


## happy-moon

استرس نداشته صبحم دیگه داره میاد سراغم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Mobin.

> بریم که داشته باشیم پاداش این ازمون رو 
> خانوم ها و اقایان کی این بازی رو در دوران بچگی بازی کرده ؟ 
> 
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 96350
> 
> 
> 
> ...


یکی از حرکتایی که خیلی پسندیدم اون ۴ یا۵ تا سوال مساله پشت سر هم بود . ولی خب خیلی تابلو بود که دانش اموز تو تله نمیفته خب . اگه طراحش بود اونارو میوردم صفحه اول وسطشم ۲ تا مفاهیم چند موردی میدادم که قشنگ اون اول شیمی همه کرک و پرشون بریزه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mobin.

چه خبرتوووووونه :Yahoo (21): 

چه خبررررررتوووووونه :Yahoo (21): 

شلخته درو کنید چیزی ام به ما خوشه چینا برسه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## seyed..yousefi

آقا یه سوال.شماهم  درصداتون نسبت به قبل بیشتر شده ولی ترازتون کمتر؟؟؟آزمون راحت بود یا چی؟؟؟

----------


## happy-moon

> آقا یه سوال.شماهم  درصداتون نسبت به قبل بیشتر شده ولی ترازتون کمتر؟؟؟آزمون راحت بود یا چی؟؟؟


سوال اولتون رو باید بگم بله ما هم با درصد بالاتر تراز پایین تر گرفتیم

سوال دومتون هم همونی که هممون میدونیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Sonia.sharifi

500 تا افت تراز داشتم :Yahoo (21): درحالی که عمومیام و شیمی نسبت به آزمون قبل بهتر شده بقیه هم همون درصدای قبلی    :Yahoo (22):

----------


## sepehr_a

ریاضی با دقیق 60 درصد 5800!!!!
زیست دوازده با 70 6400
شیمی 3 با 63 5700
شیمی 2   65 درصد 5800!!!
دینی 3 87 درصد 6200!
زبان 50 5400!!!
من دیگه حرفی ندارم
پ.ن:زیست پایه رو خیلی بد تر از چیزی که فکر میکردم شد!یحتمل تو همه ی دام ها افتادم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mobin.

> ریاضی با دقیق 60 درصد 5800!!!!
> زیست دوازده با 70 6400
> شیمی 3 با 63 5700
> شیمی 2   65 درصد 5800!!!
> دینی 3 87 درصد 6200!
> زبان 50 5400!!!
> من دیگه حرفی ندارم
> پ.ن:زیست پایه رو خیلی بد تر از چیزی که فکر میکردم شد!یحتمل تو همه ی دام ها افتادم


اخه اینکه تراز اومده پایین منو نمیسوزونه که . اینکه بیست هزار نفر شیمی پایه رو بالای ۶۵ زدن واسم عجیبه . اخه مگه چن نفر تقلب میکنن؟

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


اخه اینکه تراز اومده پایین منو نمیسوزونه که . اینکه بیست هزار نفر شیمی پایه رو بالای ۶۵ زدن واسم عجیبه . اخه مگه چن نفر تقلب میکنن؟


اوضاع فراتر از انچه ک فکر میکنید خیط می باشد*

----------


## sepehr_a

> اخه اینکه تراز اومده پایین منو نمیسوزونه که . اینکه بیست هزار نفر شیمی پایه رو بالای ۶۵ زدن واسم عجیبه . اخه مگه چن نفر تقلب میکنن؟


الان دوستم تو تل پیام داد دو تا کانال تلگرام انگار دیروز کلید رو به صورت کامل و کامل عددی گذاشته بودن!چه ویو ای خورده :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

> الان دوستم تو تل پیام داد دو تا کانال تلگرام انگار دیروز کلید رو به صورت کامل و کامل عددی گذاشته بودن!چه ویو ای خورده

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

من که اولین بارمه فقط سکوت میکنم، زیست 73 تراز 6400 :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):

----------


## ahmadreza9001

من برای ریاضی 3 تا منبع زدم تراز ؟ 7090!!! به خدا اگه حضوری بود بالای 8000 میداد

----------


## amir7370

ریاضی 80>>تراز 6400

فیزیک70>>>تراز6800 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 

رتبه ها جذاب تره :Yahoo (20):

----------


## seyed..yousefi

ادبیات 90 درصد:تراز 6400 :Yahoo (21): 
زبان 100 درصد:تراز 6300 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
فیزیک درصد 70:تراز 6000
ریاضی 75 درصد:تراز 6500

اینها فقط بخشی از حقیقت است :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza9001



من برای ریاضی 3 تا منبع زدم تراز ؟ 7090!!! به خدا اگه حضوری بود بالای 8000 میداد


خدااییش واسه ریاضی منطقی ترااز داده وجدانا اسون بود مخصوصا ریااضی پایه دواازدهم هم نهایت یکی دوتا سوالش مشکل تر بود_

----------


## Mobin.

> _
> خدااییش واسه ریاضی منطقی ترااز داده وجدانا اسون بود مخصوصا ریااضی پایه دواازدهم هم نهایت یکی دوتا سوالش مشکل تر بود_


سال قبل ریاضی پایه همین ازمونو 70 زده بودم ( 7 درست 3 نزده ) تراز 7600 داده بود و رتبش هم 1300 اینا بود تو کشور
امسال همون 7 صحیح 3 غلط زدم تراز 6300 رتبه 7000 .

منطقیه؟


ویرایش : ( کارنامه هم میخوای بفرستم )

----------


## Alix_Sb

:Yahoo (21): !

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


سال قبل ریاضی پایه همین ازمونو 70 زده بودم ( 7 درست 3 نزده ) تراز 7600 داده بود و رتبش هم 1300 اینا بود تو کشور
امسال همون 7 صحیح 3 غلط زدم تراز 6300 رتبه 7000 .

منطقیه؟

ویرایش : ( کارنامه هم میخوای بفرستم )


داداش منم ساال پیش ازمون خیلی سخت تر بود مرد حسابی سوالای انالیزترکیبی این سری محض رضای خدا وقت گیر هم نبود_

----------


## Mobin.

> _
> داداش منم ساال پیش ازمون خیلی سخت تر بود مرد حسابی سوالای انالیزترکیبی این سری محض رضای خدا وقت گیر هم نبود_


اره یکم سطحش پایینتر بود ولی خدایی نه در حد 7600 و 6300 .  ولی به قول بهرام کسی چیز بیشتر نمیده اگه چیز بیشتر نخوای :Yahoo (106):

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> _
> خدااییش واسه ریاضی منطقی ترااز داده وجدانا اسون بود مخصوصا ریااضی پایه دواازدهم هم نهایت یکی دوتا سوالش مشکل تر بود_


شایدم حق با شما باشه. پایه که آسون بود ولی مشتق به نظرم وقتگیر و دقتی اومد ...

----------


## Mina_medicine

> من برای ریاضی 3 تا منبع زدم تراز ؟ 7090!!! به خدا اگه حضوری بود بالای 8000 میداد


چه کارنامه خفنیییی :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> !


زیباست  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mina_medicine

خببببب
منم برم کارناممو ببینم
و بیام اینجا بذارم
ببینم قراره اینجارو گل باران کنم یا گ...  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## be_quick

*منو باش فک میکردم قراره یه عالمه کارنامه بزارن منم بزارم :/*

----------


## Mina_medicine

نسیم کارنامه بذار تا منم برم اپلودش کنم بذارم
نیم ساعته اسکرین گرفتم ولی حوصلم نمیشه اپلود کنم :/

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*کارنامه آزمون 25 بهمن سال قبلم رو بذارم ....  



*

 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


نسیم کارنامه بذار تا منم برم اپلودش کنم بذارم
نیم ساعته اسکرین گرفتم ولی حوصلم نمیشه اپلود کنم :/


باش ولی یه مسئله ای هست*

----------


## danny

سلام دوستان یه مقایسه جالب. متوجه شدم که کانال ها کلید فیزیک دهم رو نذاشتن. من فیزیک دهم رو 87 زدم با اینکه خیلی سخت نبود تراز 8302 داد. من چون نیمسال اول یازدهم زده بودم نیمسال دوم برخلاف بقیه دهم زدم. البته شاید یکی از دلایل این تراز بالا این باشه اکثرا الان یازدهم میزنن. هرچند شاید اینکه کانال های زحمت کش کلید زن دهم رو نذاشتن هم شاید تاثیر اندکی داشته باشه. خلاصه زیاد نگران تراز نباشید. به درصد ها و پیشرفتتون بنگرید.

----------


## be_quick

*خب من چون خودمو پاره کردم دوسال قبلو واس کنکور ،امسال بسی خسته گشتم  در حد شدید جر داده شده ، پیوسته نمیخوندم یه ترفند بکار بردم ٤ درس انتخاب کردم و اونارو خوندم پنج شیش روز تا بلکه بیفتم رو مود زیاد بخوان ، همیشه بخوان  این چهار درس هم :ریاضی ، زیست ، دینی و زبان هست . از  11:25  تا 1:15 آزمونیدم. 





*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط be_quick


خب من چون خودمو پاره کردم دوسال قبلو واس کنکور ،امسال بسی خسته گشتم  در حد شدید جر داده شده ، پیوسته نمیخوندم یه ترفند بکار بردم ٤ درس انتخاب کردم و اونارو خوندم پنج شیش روز تا بلکه بیفتم رو مود زیاد بخوان ، همیشه بخوان  این چهار درس هم :ریاضی ، زیست ، دینی و زبان هست . از  11:25  تا 1:15 آزمونیدم. 








دین: ۷۸٪
زبون:٦۲ ٪
ریاضت: ٦۱٪
زیست : ٤٤٪

و فک کنم این آخرین آزمون بود میزارم استرس اینجا گذاشتن داره و اینکه بقیه خیلی خوبن*

----------


## be_quick

*جووون آرمین رتبه در شهر شده بودی 1 ||*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rainbow1


کوچولوی شمام 
حاضر فقط قبول 


حجی الان نقلت نکنیم؟ روح سوار ک نیستی نپاک*

----------


## be_quick

*ای خِدا میگم نقل نگیریم ازت؟*

----------


## Mina_medicine

خببب امدممممم

----------


## Mina_medicine



----------


## Mina_medicine



----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rainbow1


نه ممنون 
نقل ندارم چایی رو باقند میخورم


یک نقلی بت نشون بدم از اون یه نقل دیگه دربیاد*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


[HIDE]

[/
HIDE]


جون مثل حالت چِت بودنه هایی رسما  ایول*

----------


## Mina_medicine

البته رتبم تو شهر و کشور و اینا بالاتر از ایناس
هنوز نمایندگی احتمالا برگه های اونایی ک تو پاسخنامه ج دادن رو نداده واسه تصحیح

----------


## Mina_medicine



----------


## amir1376

> 


*قشنگ معلومه که طراح شیمی گاج پویا الفتیه*  :Yahoo (20): *
یه ذره غلطات زیاد نیس ؟ 
ولی بازم درصدات خوبه مخصوصا نمودار پیشرفته خیلی خوشگله شیبش داره نزدیک به بینهایت میشه*  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rainbow1


نه ممنون 
نقل ندارم چایی رو باقند میخورم


یه سوال ظریف اون موقعا حضوری بود چجوری میتقلبیدی؟ جالبه واسم روشتو ، تو ناموس بگو ))

*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *قشنگ معلومه که طراح شیمی گاج پویا الفتیه* *
> یه ذره غلطات زیاد نیس ؟ 
> ولی بازم درصدات خوبه مخصوصا نمودار پیشرفته خیلی خوشگله شیبش داره نزدیک به بینهایت میشه*


اره این ازمون غلطام خیلی زیاد شد
خودمم عذاب وجدان گرفتم بعد دیدن کارنامه  :32:

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


اره این ازمون غلطام خیلی زیاد شد
خودمم عذاب وجدان گرفتم بعد دیدن کارنامه 


انتظار بیشتر غلط بیشتر


پ.ن:آب و برق را مجانی میکنیم برای طبقه مستمند ، اتوبوس را مجانی میکنیم برای طبقه مستمند*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *
> 
> انتظار بیشتر غلط بیشتر
> 
> 
> پ.ن:آب و برق را مجانی میکنیم برای طبقه مستمند ، اتوبوس را مجانی میکنیم برای طبقه مستمند*


اره هدف گذاری کرده بودم رو درصدای بیشتر
میانگین هدف گذاریم واسه همه درصا 70 بود
ولی با همه غلط گند خورد بش

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


اره هدف گذاری کرده بودم رو درصدای بیشتر
میانگین هدف گذاریم واسه همه درصا 70 بود
ولی با همه غلط گند خورد بش


خب اشکال نداره نگران نباش خیلی خوب بودی این بار محتاط تر عمل میکنی*

----------


## be_quick

*بای تان آزمون بعدیو افلیج کنین بدون من  
میرم بکپم فردا روزی بزرگ عست برای من ک قراره کلا هر 8 درسو بخونم زیاد واس عازمون بعدی و بعدها، و دخترایی ک خرس قرمز و ایفون هدیه میگیرن و میگن مامان ،دوستم ( دختر) بهم گفت ما که اهل این چیزا نیستیم بیا واس هم کادو بگیریم رفاقت به چ درد میخوره  و بیا این روزو بریم بیرون : بچه ها رفیقایه اینجوری انتخاب کنین *

----------


## happy-moon

آزمون به کام دوستان

----------


## Mina_medicine

*پتانسیل اینو دارم که امروز کارناممو اینجا نذارم*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *پتانسیل اینو دارم که امروز کارناممو اینجا نذارم*


چرا الآن سر آزمونت نیستی ؟  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> چرا الآن سر آزمونت نیستی ؟


*چون تموم شد.
سوالات شب قبل به دستم میرسه
منم 7 شروع کردم.
3 ساعت و 35 دقیقه بعد میشه الان*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *چون تموم شد.
> سوالات شب قبل به دستم میرسه
> منم 7 شروع کردم.
> 3 ساعت و 35 دقیقه بعد میشه الان*



ای کلک... داداشت توی گاج باشه ، دلیل نمیشه سوالات رو زودتر بگیری  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

چراغ اول رو خودم روشن میکنم
کارنامه آزمون 9 اسفند پارسال....موازی آزمون امروز :Yahoo (22): 





*با 40 تا غلط *

----------


## Mina_medicine

تحلیل ازمون:
تو زیست
خیلی فصل فتوسنتز و تنفس سلولی رو دوست دارم
این آزمون گند زدم فکر کنم
همه سوالاتش ترکیب شده بود با فصلای گیاهی
منم این قسمتارو نخوندم : ( گل مغربی و پارانشیم کوفتو
حتی با این اسمای جدید نظام جدید اصن نمیدونستم منظور این کوفتی از سوالش چیه :/
از اون طرف این هفته ایمنی و تقسیم یاخته بود زیست پایه
من ایمنی رو خیلی خوب خوندم اما تقسیم یاخته رو خیلی بد
حتی قسمت میوزم نخوندم
بین خودمون بمونه من این فصل میتوز و میوزو هیچ وقت دوست نداشتم و هیچوقت مث آدم نخوندمش  :Yahoo (2): 
ولی خب اگا ترکیب بشه با فصلای دیگه بلدم چی به چیه
ریاضی کاربرد مشتق بود : ( من کاربرد بلد نیستم
حتی نمیخواستم تو کنکور بزنم
به زووور 3_4 تا سوالشو زدم تو ازمون ببینم درست باشه یا نه :/
و هندسه واسه ریاضی پایه بود -_- من هندسه رو سه 4 روز پیش شروع کردم 4_5 پارت درسنامه بود، 3 تاشو رسیدم با تست بخونم
یکیشو دیروز فقط درسنامه خوندم و تستای درسنامه رو زدم فقط فکر کنم قسمت تشابه بود اون پارت اخریم نخوندم
بااازم تونستم 5 تا تستشو بزنم خداروشکر :Yahoo (117): 
فیزیک جریان بود .. جریان سخته پیشم : (
با اینکه مدارارو دوس دارم اما خیلی بنظرم سوالاش وقت گیره  :Yahoo (2): 
موج واسه فیزیک دوازدهم بود فکر کنم بدک نبود
شیمی دوازدهم درباره ترکیبات یونی بود پایه هم درباره ترمو شیمی فکر کنم اینم بد نبود.
عمومیامو خیلی بد دادم
بدتر از همیشه
زبان رو که نخونده بودم جز همون لغاتی که دیشب خوندم و خیلیاشم جدید بود تعداد کمیش تو نظام قدیم بود هرچی زدم از کلوز زدم و تست لغات و یه درک درک آخریم نرسیدم
دینی از 5 درس دو درسشو نخونده بودم : ((
فقط دیشب آیاتشونو مرور کردم حتی متن کتابم نرسیدم بخونم
ادبیات و عربی نمیدونم چطوری بود :/
عربی قواعدم بد نیس ینی تستم نزنم سوالاشو میتونم حل کنم :/ درک مطلب عربیم و اعراب وتحلیل صرفیم مشکل داره
که روتین شبانه رو به برگام گرفتم این دو هفته  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> ای کلک... داداشت توی گاج باشه ، دلیل نمیشه سوالات رو زودتر بگیری


*
ما جز ژن خوباییم*

----------


## Mina_medicine

*از وقتی منابعم رو تو بعضی درسا عوض کردم خیلی حس میکنم بهتر شدم
مثلا شیمی قبلا خیلی سبز میزدم این چن هفته میکرو
واقعا بهتر ارتباط برقرار کردم
با تستای کمتر نتیجه بهتر میگیرم
واسه زیستم(میکروگاج) همینطور
مخصوصا دوازدهم ترکیب سوالات سخت و آسون پاسخنامه محشر .. من دیروز فقط هایلایتای پاسخنامه زیستو خوندم با مرور کتاب تو پاسخنامه میکرو زیست خودش نکته های مهم سوالو به صورت نکته و تو کادر باریک سبز نوشته
نیاز نیست برگردی به سوال تا بدونی چی به چیه*

----------


## Mina_medicine

*این آزمون قبول نیست
همش از قسمتایی بود که من واسم سخت بود -_- یا اولین بار بود میخوندم
(میدونم بهونه های الکیه، به روم نیارید)*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> چراغ اول رو خودم روشن میکنم
> کارنامه آزمون 9 اسفند پارسال....موازی آزمون امروز
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 96486
> 
> 
> *با 40 تا غلط *


_زیباست 
.
.
همینجا قول میدم آزمون بعدم خیلی بهتر بشم نسبت به این ازمون ...
البته ازمون بعدی هم دوره و ایستگاه جبرانیه
بعلاوه فصل تولید مثل -_-_

----------


## mohammad1381

خب دوستان
شیری یا روباه(البته یه گزینه خیار هم محض اطمینان قرار میدهیم!)؟

----------


## Mina_medicine

> خب دوستان
> شیری یا روباه(البته یه گزینه خیار هم محض اطمینان قرار میدهیم!)؟


*بادمجون*

----------


## mohammad1381

> _زیباست 
> .
> .
> همینجا قول میدم آزمون بعدم خیلی بهتر بشم نسبت به این ازمون ...
> البته ازمون بعدی هم دوره و ایستگاه جبرانیه
> بعلاوه فصل تولید مثل -_-_


تولید مثل که راحته؟!
پارسال کلا یه دورر خوندم الانم اصلا نخودنم یادم باشه یه نیم ساعت بخونمش

----------


## mohammad1381

> *بادمجون*


فدا سرتون بیخیال
آبجی من انقدر دوست داشتم اقلا شانس داشته باشم که اونم ندارم
دفعه بعدی انشالله(البته شما دفعه قبلی قول آزمون بهتر رو داده بودید)

----------


## Mina_medicine

*وای چقد شما باهوشی :/
.
.
من فصل تولید مثل نظام جدید رو هنو بازم نکردم
نمیدونم چقد تغییر کرده مطالب جدیدش چی به چیه
ولی تولید مثل نظام قدیم واقعا برگای آدم رو میریخت
یه قسمت داشت یه پاراگراف بود
درمورد هفته های چندم بارداری که اعضای بدن جنین تشکیل میشه
مثلا هفته 6 قلب هفته 7 پا و قسمتی از نمیدونم کجاش 
باید کلی چیزایی که همشم یادت میرفت حفظ میکردی :/
اون چرخه که اسمشو بلد نیستم که اصن حرفی ندارم دربارش
یه نمودار بود با 4 تا خط با رنگای مختلف
شایدم 5 خط
هر کدوم از این خطا یه سازی میزدن
بعد تو تستای قلمچی پوستت رو میکند
انگار باید از نموداره پرینت میگرفتی تو مغزت سیو میکردی تا بتونی سوالات قلم چی رو جواب بدی :/
فک کنم نموداره حذف شده واسه جدیدا*

----------


## mohammad1381

آها راستی مینا خانم:
برای تولید مثل حتما از روی درسنامه گاج(آقای حمید زارع) رو بخونید
80 به بالا تضمینه!

----------


## Mina_medicine

> آها راستی مینا خانم:
> برای تولید مثل حتما از روی درسنامه گاج(آقای حمید زارع) رو بخونید
> 80 به بالا تضمینه!


*درسنامش رو ندارم
فقط تستشو دارم : (
واسه زیست اعتقادی به درسنامه خوندن ندارم
ولی حالا میگردم اگه بچه ها درسنامه اش رو داشتن میخونم ضرری نداره*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> فدا سرتون بیخیال
> آبجی من انقدر دوست داشتم اقلا شانس داشته باشم که اونم ندارم
> دفعه بعدی انشالله(البته شما دفعه قبلی قول آزمون بهتر رو داده بودید)


چه ربطی به شانس داره؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> *درسنامش رو ندارم
> فقط تستشو دارم : (
> واسه زیست اعتقادی به درسنامه خوندن ندارم
> ولی حالا میگردم اگه بچه ها درسنامه اش رو داشتن میخونم ضرری نداره*


مگر مشکلتون اون نمودار lh  و فولیکول و اینا نیست:
داخل درسنامه اگر درست یادم باشه حول 6 صفحه اون نمودار رو میلی متری بررسی کرده(خودش میگه با میکروسکوپ!)،شما اونو چند روز تکرار کنید ملکه ذهنتون میشه)

----------


## mohammad1381

> چه ربطی به شانس داره؟


نه این یه قضیه جداست(ربطش به منه نه شما)

----------


## happy-moon

به آزمون حضوری هم رحم نمیکنن

از یه ربع به دوازده تا 12 و ربع که منتظر بودم بیان دنبالم همچنان بچه ها داشتن آزمون میدادن

واقعا امسال کنکور عجیبی میشه با این وضع

----------


## happy-moon

> پشتیبان ما پاسخ برگ رو سر ساعت گرفت و بقیه در زمان بیشتر آزمون دادن هر آزمون که میگذره تراز ها فیک تر میشن


سر ما کسی نمیاد وایسه 

انقد هم این مسئولا میگن میخندن انگار نه انگار داریم آزمون میدیم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> به آزمون حضوری هم رحم نمیکنن
> 
> از یه ربع به دوازده تا 12 و ربع که منتظر بودم بیان دنبالم همچنان بچه ها داشتن آزمون میدادن
> 
> واقعا امسال کنکور عجیبی میشه با این وضع


چیه آخه امسال این همه ناله زیاد شده
توی حضوری هم تقلب هست ، بی نظمی هست
یادمه موقعی که حضوری بود ، آزمون تموم میشد اما به بعضی از بچه های نورچشمی اجازه میدادن بیشتر بشینن 
یسری ها زودتر میرفتن از جلسه بیرون و با گوشی کلید سوالا رو برای بچه هایی که سرجلسه بودن میفرستادن
حتی سرجلسه کنکور هم شاهد بودم ، یسری از همکلاسی هام که حقشون نبود ، با تقلب دبیری قبول شدن
بی نظمی هم که سرجلسه کنکورم هست 

این داستان نالیدن ها رو بذارید کنار
دنبال عدالت و شرایط گل وگلاب نباشید ...

----------


## zhi.a

> خب دوستان
> شیری یا روباه(البته یه گزینه خیار هم محض اطمینان قرار میدهیم!)؟


وسط شیر و روباه چی میشه؟ :/
اونم :/
از این ازمونایی بود ک نمیدونی گند زدی یا خوب دادی ://

----------


## revenant98

> *وای چقد شما باهوشی :/
> .
> .
> من فصل تولید مثل نظام جدید رو هنو بازم نکردم
> نمیدونم چقد تغییر کرده مطالب جدیدش چی به چیه
> ولی تولید مثل نظام قدیم واقعا برگای آدم رو میریخت
> یه قسمت داشت یه پاراگراف بود
> درمورد هفته های چندم بارداری که اعضای بدن جنین تشکیل میشه
> مثلا هفته 6 قلب هفته 7 پا و قسمتی از نمیدونم کجاش 
> ...



سلام،میخاستم بگم منم مثل شما از این فصل تولید مثل میترسیدم و سمتش نمیرفتم ولی باور کن اگه واردش بشی میبینی اونقدرا هم سخت نیست
گفتار اولش که چیزی نداره
گفتار2 اون نمودار های تغییرات هورمون ها رو حذف کردن که عملا کل پیچیدگی گفتار2 به اون نمودارها بود که الان نیست دیگه
گفتار3 هم اسونتر از گفتار2هست
گفتار4هم خیلی ساده اس
فقط کافیه شروع کنی به خوندنش
میفهمی الکی گنده اش کردی

----------


## happy-moon

> چیه آخه امسال این همه ناله زیاد شده
> توی حضوری هم تقلب هست ، بی نظمی هست
> یادمه موقعی که حضوری بود ، آزمون تموم میشد اما به بعضی از بچه های نورچشمی اجازه میدادن بیشتر بشینن 
> یسری ها زودتر میرفتن از جلسه بیرون و با گوشی کلید سوالا رو برای بچه هایی که سرجلسه بودن میفرستادن
> حتی سرجلسه کنکور هم شاهد بودم ، یسری از همکلاسی هام که حقشون نبود ، با تقلب دبیری قبول شدن
> بی نظمی هم که سرجلسه کنکورم هست 
> 
> این داستان نالیدن ها رو بذارید کنار
> دنبال عدالت و شرایط گل وگلاب نباشید ...


شرایط قبلا گل و گلاب نبوده درست ولی این مدلی هم نبوده 
من حضوری آزمون میدادم یبار یکی داشت از رو کتاب تقلب میکرد پشتیبان پاسخبرگشو پاره کرد و انداختش از کلاس بیرون 
بحث اصلی هم عدالته نیست 
بحث اینه که منه کنکوری که دارم آزمون میدم مطمئنا یه بخشش سنجیدن خودم با رقبا هست و
هر چی رو انکار کنیم نمیتونیم اینو انکار کنیم که نتیجه آزمون به هر حال انگیزه بخشه
الان این دو تا عنصر تقریبا حذف شده 

و باز هم هر کاری کنیم فشار ناشی از کمبود این دو مورد وجود داره 
حالا تراوشش چیه ؟ با غر زدن 
هر چند غر نزدم

----------


## Hisen

*قلمچی یازدهم تجربی به جز ریاضی و زبان بقیه سوپر سخت .
کاظم سامورایی .......*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> بحث اینه که منه کنکوری که دارم آزمون میدم مطمئنا یه بخشش سنجیدن خودم با رقبا هست و
> هر چی رو انکار کنیم نمیتونیم اینو انکار کنیم که نتیجه آزمون به هر حال انگیزه بخشه


چرا ، اتفاقا من دقیقا همین رو انکار میکنم... نتیجه آزمونی که به هدف مقایسه با رقبا بهش نگاه بشه عامل انگیزه بخشی نیست ، اگه آزمون رو خراب کنی ناامید میشی و اگه آزمون رو خوب بدی یا مغرور میشی یا استرس افت کردن در آینده سراغت میاد ، انگیزه گرفتن کجا بود
این داستان ، داستان تکراریه هرسال کنکوره

حالا امسال با ۳۰۰ ، ۴۰۰ تا افت تراز بدتر هم شده
پایین اومدن جامعه آماری آزمون هاهم روی ترازا بی تاثیر نیست

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

ناموسا بودجه بندی من اشتباه یا مال شمام همینه، فیزیک 2 توان جزع ازمون نبود که همش توان اورده بودن  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## happy-moon

> چرا ، اتفاقا من دقیقا همین رو انکار میکنم... نتیجه آزمونی که به هدف مقایسه با رقبا بهش نگاه بشه عامل انگیزه بخشی نیست ، اگه آزمون رو خراب کنی ناامید میشی و اگه آزمون رو خوب بدی یا مغرور میشی یا استرس افت کردن در آینده سراغت میاد ، انگیزه گرفتن کجا بود
> این داستان ، داستان تکراریه هرسال کنکوره
> 
> حالا امسال با ۳۰۰ ، ۴۰۰ تا افت تراز بدتر هم شده
> پایین اومدن جامعه آماری آزمون هاهم روی ترازا بی تاثیر نیست


این موضوع که شما میفرمایید آدم به آدم فرق میکنه 
نمیشه یه فرمول برا همه بپیچیم
یکی رقابت براش سمه ، یکی براش محرک 
من خودم یه حد متوسطی از این رقابت برام کمک کننده هست 
عامل اصلی تلاشم نیست ولی آدمیزادیم ، خسته میشیم ، یه نیمچه انگیزه ای این چیزها میده

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> این موضوع که شما میفرمایید آدم به آدم فرق میکنه 
> نمیشه یه فرمول برا همه بپیچیم
> یکی رقابت براش سمه ، یکی براش محرک 
> من خودم یه حد متوسطی از این رقابت برام کمک کننده هست 
> عامل اصلی تلاشم نیست ولی آدمیزادیم ، خسته میشیم ، یه نیمچه انگیزه ای این چیزها میده


 :Y (571):  :Y (571):  :Y (571):  :Y (571):  :Y (571):  :Y (571): 

ما طرف شماییم  :Yahoo (76): 
ایشالا شرایط بهتر بشه ، حداقل مثل سال قبل دوسه ماه قبل کنکور آشوب نشه

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط happy-moon


به آزمون حضوری هم رحم نمیکنن

از یه ربع به دوازده تا 12 و ربع که منتظر بودم بیان دنبالم همچنان بچه ها داشتن آزمون میدادن

واقعا امسال کنکور عجیبی میشه با این وضع




مگه ازمون حضوری شده؟_

----------


## Wonderland

*هر دوهفته یه بار این تاپیک آپ میشه و همون بحثای همیشگی
ببینید ترازا پایینه کلا،بدجوری هم پایینه!!تو این شکی نیست
معیاراتونو از تراز تغییر بدید،اگه پارسال می گفتن تراز بالای ۶۴۰۰ خوبه مثلا(تو قلمچی)امسال ترازای ۵۹۰۰ تا ۶۰۰۰ انگار همون رنجه!
قلمچی به ما از وقتی که آزمون ها غیر حضوری شد تا روزی که آزمون های جامع شروع شد تراز مشترک بین نظام جدید و قدیم نداد!یعنی چی؟یعنی قبلا دو تا کارنامه داشتیم که تفاوت تراز ها حدود ۲۰ تا ۷۰ عدد بود حدودا،گاهی تراز مشترک از تراز اصلی بیشتر بود گاهی کم تر
اما تا روز آزمون های جامع دیگه از این روند خبری نبود 
آزمون های جامع که شروع شد ترازای مشترک ۴۰۰ تا ۵۰۰ کمتر از تراز اصلی میشد دلیلش هم واضحه!!تقلب و تقلب! 
ولی ترازای نظام قدیم به واقعیت نزدیک تر بود،چرا؟چون حتی با این که جامع های ۹۹ سخت تر از ۹۸ بود اما ترازش به نتیجه ی جامع ۹۸ قلمچی نزدیک بود*

----------


## ha.hg

> _ 
> مگه ازمون حضوری شده؟_


کانون و گاج بعضی جاها حضوریه .
شهرما هر دو تا ازمون میشه حضوری هم داد

----------


## happy-moon

> _ 
> مگه ازمون حضوری شده؟_



نه برای ما حضوری نیست 
ما خودمون چون حوزه بازه میریم اونجا آزمون میدیم 
البته با هماهنگی

----------


## Wonderland

*در مورد افت انگیزه هم حق دارید واقعا
می دونم انتظار خانواده ها رو،رقابت با دوستا و....
همه ی اینا هست،درست
ولی این ناامیدی های کاذب!! کمکی نمی کنه،۷۰ درصد توجه تون رو به درصد ها و پایین بالا بودن تراز هر درس بدید،یعنی مثلا می بینید تراز درصد x ریاضی شده ۵۸۰۰ ،بعد تراز کل اختصاصی ۶۲۰۰،این یعنی شما باید ریاضی رو بالا بکشید،باوقت بیشتر گذاشتن،حل اشتباهات مطالعه ای،مرور بهتر و...*

----------


## happy-moon

قلم چی  رفت برا بروزرسانی

----------


## Mina_medicine

*من تازه بیدار شدم
چه خبر شده*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *من تازه بیدار شدم
> چه خبر شده*


گاوتون زاییده :Yahoo (4): 
ترازا اومدن

----------


## Mina_medicine

> گاوتون زاییده
> ترازا اومدن


عهههه  :Yahoo (4):  
خوبه که ^_^
(وی به خود تلقین میکند قرار است با دیدن کارنامه ها خوشحال گشته و شیهه بکشد  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> عهههه  
> خوبه که ^_^
> (وی به خود تلقین میکند قرار است با دیدن کارنامه ها خوشحال گشته و شیهه بکشد  )


تنبل خان مگه پاسخنامه تشریحی رو نداری؟ :Yahoo (76): 
چرا منتظر کارنامه ای؟
خودت درصدگیری و برسی آزمون رو قبل از اومدن کارنامه شروع کن

----------


## mohammad1381

> عهههه  
> خوبه که ^_^
> (وی به خود تلقین میکند قرار است با دیدن کارنامه ها خوشحال گشته و شیهه بکشد  )


به شخصه هیچ موقع این ساعت های ملکوتی پارسال خونه نبودم(حتی جواب کنکورمو از راهنمایی و رانندگی اومدم خونه خانواده بهم داد)

----------


## Mina_medicine

> تنبل خان مگه پاسخنامه تشریحی رو نداری؟
> چرا منتظر کارنامه ای؟
> خودت درصدگیری و برسی آزمون رو قبل از اومدن کارنامه شروع کن


*به خودم قول یه خواب دوساعته میان روز رو داده بودم(انقد این چن هفته نیم ساعت خوابیدم ظهرا عقده ای شدم )
نمیتونی منو با تحلیل ازمون گول بزنی
تازه الانم میخوام با خانواده برم بیرون پیکنیک ^_____^
عصر تا شب تحلیل میکنم*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> به شخصه هیچ موقع این ساعت های ملکوتی پارسال خونه نبودم(حتی جواب کنکورمو از راهنمایی و رانندگی اومدم خونه خانواده بهم داد)


*اقا یه سوال
شما تو راهنمایی رانندگی کار میکنی؟
حس میکنم مدت هاست درگیر کلاس ایین نامه رفتن و کلاس رانندگی و اینایی 
چه خبره یکی به من توضیح بده*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *به خودم قول یه خواب دوساعته میان روز رو داده بودم(انقد این چن هفته نیم ساعت خوابیدم ظهرا عقده ای شدم )
> نمیتونی منو با تحلیل ازمون گول بزنی
> تازه الانم میخوام با خانواده برم بیرون پیکنیک ^_____^
> عصر تا شب تحلیل میکنم*


در حق آزمونت خیانت کردی  :Yahoo (15): 

خوش بگذره.... از طرف منم چمنا رو لگد کن (انقدر بیرون نرفتم عقده ای شدم  :Yahoo (110): )


تحلیل آزمون

----------


## sepehr_a

واقعا 5820 باید بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> واقعا 5820 باید بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اگه عده ای از بزرگواران میذارن بچه ها لابه‌لا تقلباشون یه آزمونیم بدن  از طرف جمعی از کنکوریان ممنونشون میشم
ادبیات ۷۰ تراز ۶۳۰۰؟؟؟
زیست ۷۰ تراز ۶۰۰۰؟؟؟
این وضعیت درست نیست آقا
کثیفه 
وقیحه
مستهجنه

----------


## mohammad1381

> *اقا یه سوال
> شما تو راهنمایی رانندگی کار میکنی؟
> حس میکنم مدت هاست درگیر کلاس ایین نامه رفتن و کلاس رانندگی و اینایی 
> چه خبره یکی به من توضیح بده*


خدمتتون عارضم بنده 15 مرداد ثبت نام کردم گفتن ظرفیت پره کلاسای آیین نامه افتاد 10 مهر و اینا(فقط میدونم جلسه دومش مصادف با روز اعلام نتایج بود،بسیار بارون شدیدی هم میزد(کائنات داد میزند داش گلم کنکورتو ...)
هیچی یگه کلاسام آیین نامه تموم شد تا دی ماه بخاطر کرونا کلاس عملی برگزار نشد،عملی که تموم شد سه هفته بعدشم بخاطر کرونا آزمون آیین نامه گرفته نشد(شایدم چهار هفته!)
آزمونم که...
یعنی سر یه گواهینامه 6 ماهه علافم!(الانا هم دیگه نمیرم سراغش و از ماشین دار شدن خوشم نمیاد).
ولی از اون سوالتون از خنده روده پر شدم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> واقعا 5820 باید بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 :Yahoo (19): 
 :Yahoo (23): 
 :Yahoo (19): 
 :Yahoo (23): 
 :Yahoo (19): 


با همین فرمون برو جلو... یکم ریاضی و عربی رو هم اوکی کنی سال دیگه مصاحبه ات رو داخل فروم میخونیم

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

اقا خدا وکیلی، تو بودجه نوشته تا صفحه 64 فیزیک 2،وتوان از 67شروع میشه، چرا الان باید از توان سوال بدن  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> واقعا 5820 باید بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


پشمام،چرا اینجوریه این  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): دوستان من ساعت یکو نیم وارد کردم ساعت چند میاد کارنامم؟

----------


## sepehr_a

> اقا خدا وکیلی، تو بودجه نوشته تا صفحه 64 فیزیک 2،وتوان از 67شروع میشه، چرا الان باید از توان سوال بدن


کتاب من صفحه 64 فصل دو تمام میشه.!

----------


## AmirReza400

سلام و دیگر ........

----------


## Hisen

> سلام و دیگر ........
> فایل پیوست 96489


آفرین خیلی خوبه .

----------


## Hasann

دوستان با این وضع تفلبا ی ۶۰۰ ،۷۰۰ تایی بکشین رو ترازتون

----------


## Parimolaei

بچه ها این کارنانه امروز من .نمیدونم چرا عمومی 5600 داده یعنی اینقد خراب کردممم ؟

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیررضاجبرائیلی


سلام و دیگر ........
فایل پیوست 96489


6900 حضوری حداقل*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Parimolaei


 بچه ها این کارنانه امروز من ������.نمیدونم چرا عمومی 5600 داده یعنی اینقد خراب کردممم ؟����������������  ��


تراز اختصاصی حضوری۶۷۰۰ تا ۶۸۰۰
تراز عمومی رو کم داده ولی دقت کنید دینی و عربی تون برای همچین اخصاصیایی زیبنده نیستن،حتما این مورد رو لحاظ کنید
تراز عمومی ها به نظرم ۶۰۰۰ حضوری*

----------


## Miss.Sad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sepehr_a


واقعا 5820 باید بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فایل پیوست 96488


به جز چن مورد درصداتون خیلی خوبه 
این تراز نه چندان خوشایند نسبت به درصدها ، همش تاثیرات تقلبیه که تو آزمونای غیرحضوری میشه
شما اصلا توجهی به تراز و رتبه آزمونای آزمایشیتون نکنین
مهم فقط درصداتونه که خوبن  
موفق باشین*

----------


## Miss.Sad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیررضاجبرائیلی


سلام و دیگر ........
فایل پیوست 96489



تراز 6800 به بالا رو نگا چجوری دادن 
خداوند از تقلب کنندگان نگذرد 
خیلی خوبه درصداتون دکتر آینده*

----------


## Miss.Sad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Parimolaei


 بچه ها این کارنانه امروز من ������.نمیدونم چرا عمومی 5600 داده یعنی اینقد خراب کردممم ؟����������������  ��



اختصاصیاتم کم داده ، عمومیات بدک نیس ولی دینیتو خیلی کم زدی معمولا دینیو تو آزمون بالا میزنن بچه ها عربیتم بکش بالا
تو کنکور سه تا درس عربی و زیست و شیمی خیلی خیلی تراز آورن بیشترین تمرکزت رو این 3 تا درس باشه 
در کل درصدات خوبن 

کلا سقف ترازا کلی جابجا شده از وقتی غیرحضوری شده 

*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sepehr_a


واقعا 5820 باید بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فایل پیوست 96488



تراز اختصاصی ۶۶۰۰ حضوری
عمومی رو دقیقا نمی دونم ولی زبان و عربی تراز رو پایین می کشه،ادیبات خیلی خوبه که تراز اونو می گیرید،به نظرم تراز عمومی ۵۸۰۰ تا ۵۷۰۰ حضوری*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_اقا ترازا وحشتناک شده رو من چند ماهه فشاره که باید ترازتو بیاری بالای شیشوپونصد که رتبه خوبی بیاری منم شیشو دویست گیر کردم الان از ااونم پایین تر اوردم یجوری هم هست یکللمه بگم تقلبا زیاده ترااز بد میده همه حمله میکنن تو خونه که حرف نزن بهونه نیار بیشتر بخون تو خاانواده ما هرکی قبول شده پزشکی ترازش بالا شیشو پونصد بوده منی که پارسال میانگینم شیشو خورده ای بود با رتبه ای که اوردم وضع پارسالمو مقایسه میکنن با الان میگن داری افت میکنی چرا بالااتر نمیری کاش حدداقل حداقل کاظم واسه تقلبا کاری نمیکنه تو یکی از ااین جلسه هاش بگه ترازا از سالای گذشته شخمی تر شده بخدا دیگه از اینجا به بعد ترازه پارساالمو حفظ کنم هنر کردم شیشوپونصد هم هییییچ_

----------


## seyed..yousefi

اختصاصیا همش بالای 80(به جز زیست که 50 زدم و کلی ترازمو کشید پایین)

عمومیا دینی 80 و زبان 87  ولی عربی و ادبیات گند زدم(به ترتیب 40 و 50)

تراز اختصاصی حدود 6100 و عمومی حدود 5600/700   و تراز کل 6000

انشاالله دفعه بعد اینارمبیشتر میکنم :Yahoo (99): 


درضمن کلیدا هم تقلبی شدن.کسی رو میشناسم از رو کلید زد کل ادبیاتو درصدش شد 47  :Yahoo (23): البته شاید جنس اصل گیرش نیومده :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Miss.Sad

*خوب شد آزمون ثبت نام نکردم وگرنه خیلی تو روحیه لطیفم تاثیر میذاشت لنتی*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Miss.Sad


خوب شد آزمون ثبت نام نکردم وگرنه خیلی تو روحیه لطیفم تاثیر میذاشت لنتی 


من خودم تا چند وقت پیش میگفتم تقلبو اینا بهونس بخونید فقط الان واقعا دیگه از سمته خانواده هم تحت فشارم که چرا بالا نمیره ترازت این ازمون ترازم پایین هم رفت_

----------


## Parimolaei

بنظرشما الان دینی و عربی رو باید از چی خوند ؟دینی رو از چی میخونین بعد از کدوم کتاب تست میزنین؟

----------


## isolotus

*سقف تراز ۶۹۰۰...
رنگ رخسار خبر می‌دهد از سر درون*

----------


## scorpion2020

کاش الان دانش اموز نبودم و وقت داشتم یه کمپین# نه_ به _ازمون   میزدم :Yahoo (23): 
حالا بزار سال دیگه :Yahoo (20): 
واقعا جدی میگم کاش یه سال یه همبستگی ایجاد میشد هماهنگ کشوری کسی شرکت نمیکرد تا چوب بره تو.... شون همه ی این موسسات !!!!!!!!
من نمیدونم خوبی این ازمونا چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟شاید بگید خودتونو بسنجید!ولی خب اگه ازمونی نبود برای همه اینطور بود

----------


## Miss.Sad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pa__r__sa




من خودم تا چند وقت پیش میگفتم تقلبو اینا بهونس بخونید فقط الان واقعا دیگه از سمته خانواده هم تحت فشارم که چرا بالا نمیره ترازت این ازمون ترازم پایین هم رفت


اره دیگه همین بحثا باعث ایجاد استرس بیخودی تو کنکوریا میشه که اصلا خوب نیس 
فشار خانواده رو بیخیال درصداتون اگه خوبه مشکلی نیس تراز اصلی 4 ماه دیگه مشخص میشه 
*

----------


## ha.hg

سلام دوستان
اگه ممکنه راهنماییم کنید واسه زیست12 چی خوب و کم حجمه که بگیرم؟

----------


## Colonius

> سلام دوستان
> اگه ممکنه راهنماییم کنید واسه زیست12 چی خوب و کم حجمه که بگیرم؟


کتاب کم ححمی که نتیجه خوب بده هیجی ...
پیشنهاد میدم برید ازمون های دوپیمگ پارسال مازو رو که فک کنم 30 تا40  تا ست بزنید فصل به فصله بعدشم ازمونا طول سال قلم چی و گزینه و گاج که گرفته رو بگیرید بزنید که جهش قابل توجهشی و اثری داشته باشه

----------


## ha.hg

> کتاب کم ححمی که نتیجه خوب بده هیجی ...
> پیشنهاد میدم برید ازمون های دوپیمگ پارسال مازو رو که فک کنم 30 تا40  تا ست بزنید فصل به فصله بعدشم ازمونا طول سال قلم چی و گزینه و گاج که گرفته رو بگیرید بزنید که جهش قابل توجهشی و اثری داشته باشه


حتما  :Yahoo (1): 
پیشنهاد خوبیه ممنون :Yahoo (1): 
در کل چی مناسبه ؟ زیاد حاشیه ای نباشه و البته به سبک تستای 99هم نزدیک تر؟

----------


## Colonius

> حتما 
> پیشنهاد خوبیه ممنون
> در کل چی مناسبه ؟ زیاد حاشیه ای نباشه و البته به سبک تستای 99هم نزدیک تر؟


اونایی که گفتم رو انحام بدید بعد از تموم شدنش ازمون عمارلو

----------


## scorpion2020

> سلام دوستان
> اگه ممکنه راهنماییم کنید واسه زیست12 چی خوب و کم حجمه که بگیرم؟


کتاب درسی بهترین منبع وکم حجم ترین منبع هست!!!!!!
هرجا نفهمیدی برو از درسنامه یه جا بخون(هرچی داری یا دوس داری)

----------


## ha.hg

> کتاب درسی بهترین منبع وکم حجم ترین منبع هست!!!!!!
> هرجا نفهمیدی برو از درسنامه یه جا بخون(هرچی داری یا دوس داری)


اونکه بله کتاب درسی مهمترینه و بهترین .
واسه تست  کتاب میخوام

----------


## scorpion2020

> اونکه بله کتاب درسی مهمترینه و بهترین .
> واسه تست  کتاب میخوام


میکرو12جلد تست یا از ازمون ها استفاده کن

----------


## Mina_medicine

3*کارنامه ازمونم از اون چیزی که فکر میکردم خیلی بدتر شده بود ...
خوب شد الان دیدمش و ظهر چک نکردم ..*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> من برای رشد تراز رفتم ولی چیزی که دیدم افت تراز بود 
> (این نیز بگذرد)


*من خودم میدونم مشکل از کجا بود
افت شدید ترازم بخاطر کم کاری خودم بود
کلا تراز بی معنی شده واسم
فقط درصد ...*

----------


## zhi.a

> 3*کارنامه ازمونم از اون چیزی که فکر میکردم خیلی بدتر شده بود ...
> خوب شد الان دیدمش و ظهر چک نکردم ..*


فدا سرت =) درس میشه
پ.ن: واقعن کار خوبی کردی :/ من از ظهر ک کارناممو دیدم تا الان سرم درده :/ انقدر گریه کردم چشام باز نمیشن :/ :Yahoo (20): 
ما چند سال پیش ی رتبه برتری تو شهرمون داشتیم میگفت کارنامم ک میومد دستمو میزاشتم رو ترازه ک نبینمش فقط درصدا رو نگاه میکردم :/
فکر کنم باید ب این روش روی بیارم :Yahoo (4): !

----------


## Mohamad_R

با سلام لعنت به ازمون های ازمایشی کرونایی ! از امروز ( شنبه 9 اسفند ) تا 24 اردببهشت در هیچ ازمونی شرکت نخواهم کرد به دلیل: 

1- سوالات چرت و پرتی که بی درو پیکر میان میدن 
2- تراز دهی و نا عدالتی که هستش
3-  مدت زیادی برای تمرین دارم و سر نمینجونبونم که در اخر محتاج ایستگاه مرور باشم !   یعنی میتونم از پلیمر 6 سواله به جای 2 هفته فرصت 4 هفته وقت بزارم و کل تستای بازار رو بزنم ! / جمعبندیم رو از این هفته شروع کنم برای دروس خاصی 
4- میتونم مانده هام رو بالا بیارم .


امروز که گند 15 نفر از رتبه های برتر ( 1 تا نمیدونم چند به تناوب ) در سایت قلمچی بوش درامد و حذف کردن واقعا حالم به هم خورد و زدم کنار از این معرکه 

درس 100 درصد حرمت داره نه لذت اقای قلمچی ، هنر داره کسی که تحمل میکنه تستای شر و ور زیستت رو میزنه

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> با سلام لعنت به ازمون های ازمایشی کرونایی ! از امروز ( شنبه 9 اسفند ) تا 24 اردببهشت در هیچ ازمونی شرکت نخواهم کرد به دلیل: 
> 
> 1- سوالات چرت و پرتی که بی درو پیکر میان میدن 
> 2- تراز دهی و نا عدالتی که هستش
> 3-  مدت زیادی برای تمرین دارم و سر نمینجونبونم که در اخر محتاج ایستگاه مرور باشم !   یعنی میتونم از پلیمر 6 سواله به جای 2 هفته فرصت 4 هفته وقت بزارم و کل تستای بازار رو بزنم ! / جمعبندیم رو از این هفته شروع کنم برای دروس خاصی 
> 4- میتونم مانده هام رو بالا بیارم .
> 
> 
> امروز که گند 15 نفر از رتبه های برتر ( 1 تا نمیدونم چند به تناوب ) در سایت قلمچی بوش درامد و حذف کردن واقعا حالم به هم خورد و زدم کنار از این معرکه 
> ...


الباقی که تصمیم شخصی خودته ولی به نظر من سوالای قلمچی بطور کلی بی در و پیکر نیست و تستای زیستشم بد نبودن واقعا. ماز این هفته بهتر بود کیفیت سوالاش ولی قلمچی هم چیزی بود که میتونست کنکور باشه.

----------


## amir1376

> با سلام لعنت به ازمون های ازمایشی کرونایی ! از امروز ( شنبه 9 اسفند ) تا 24 اردببهشت در هیچ ازمونی شرکت نخواهم کرد به دلیل: 
> 
> 1- سوالات چرت و پرتی که بی درو پیکر میان میدن 
> 2- تراز دهی و نا عدالتی که هستش
> 3-  مدت زیادی برای تمرین دارم و سر نمینجونبونم که در اخر محتاج ایستگاه مرور باشم !   یعنی میتونم از پلیمر 6 سواله به جای 2 هفته فرصت 4 هفته وقت بزارم و کل تستای بازار رو بزنم ! / جمعبندیم رو از این هفته شروع کنم برای دروس خاصی 
> 4- میتونم مانده هام رو بالا بیارم .
> 
> 
> امروز که گند 15 نفر از رتبه های برتر ( 1 تا نمیدونم چند به تناوب ) در سایت قلمچی بوش درامد و حذف کردن واقعا حالم به هم خورد و زدم کنار از این معرکه 
> ...


بهترین تصمیم رو گرفتی  :32: 
اگر خودت از خودت و شرایطت شناخت کافی داشته باشی که ظاهرا داری برنامه خیلی منسجم تری میتونی بریزی واسه ی خودت 
هیچوقت به برنامه ازمونای ازمایشی اعتقاد نداشتم :/ برنامه ای که خودت روش فکرکنی و بریزی اصلا یه چیز دیگست  :Yahoo (99): 
فقط مراقب باش سردرگم نشی یا خدایی نکرده کم کاری نکنی 
موفق باشی  :Y (551):

----------


## ahmadreza9001

شیمی 12 رو به علت عجله تو سایت جابجا وارد کردم  :Yahoo (21): ||

----------


## Mohamad_R

> بهترین تصمیم رو گرفتی 
> اگر خودت از خودت و شرایطت شناخت کافی داشته باشی که ظاهرا داری برنامه خیلی منسجم تری میتونی بریزی واسه ی خودت 
> هیچوقت به برنامه ازمونای ازمایشی اعتقاد نداشتم :/ برنامه ای که خودت روش فکرکنی و بریزی اصلا یه چیز دیگست 
> فقط مراقب باش سردرگم نشی یا خدایی نکرده کم کاری نکنی 
> موفق باشی



نوکرم!  ( دیگه ازمونی که یه نصف هفته فرصت بزاره برا سنتیک) نوسان رو همینجوری لی لی بره و تموم کنه خاصیتش رو از دست داده و بیشتر استرس مضاعفه که ایوای من این 600 تست موج رو چجوری بزنم !

----------


## Mobin.

> با سلام لعنت به ازمون های ازمایشی کرونایی ! از امروز ( شنبه 9 اسفند ) تا 24 اردببهشت در هیچ ازمونی شرکت نخواهم کرد به دلیل: 
> 
> 1- سوالات چرت و پرتی که بی درو پیکر میان میدن 
> 2- تراز دهی و نا عدالتی که هستش
> 3-  مدت زیادی برای تمرین دارم و سر نمینجونبونم که در اخر محتاج ایستگاه مرور باشم !   یعنی میتونم از پلیمر 6 سواله به جای 2 هفته فرصت 4 هفته وقت بزارم و کل تستای بازار رو بزنم ! / جمعبندیم رو از این هفته شروع کنم برای دروس خاصی 
> 4- میتونم مانده هام رو بالا بیارم .
> 
> 
> امروز که گند 15 نفر از رتبه های برتر ( 1 تا نمیدونم چند به تناوب ) در سایت قلمچی بوش درامد و حذف کردن واقعا حالم به هم خورد و زدم کنار از این معرکه 
> ...


ممد کار خوبیه اما بنظرم کلا روی قلمچی به عنوان کیفیت سوال حساب نکن . بیشتر جنبه سنجشی داره نه آموزشی ( به قول erfanek ) . بنظرم تا وقتی آزمونی مثل ماز و گزینه دو هست چرا باید برم توی آزمون قلم دنبال کیفیت سوال باشم که طراحاهش فقط برای اسم در کردن سوال میگیرن؟ ( حالا با یه سری طراحا مثل آروین که همیشه سوال نکته دار طرح میکنه کاری ندارم اما مثلا تو سوالای ««نژاد نجف و توی دینی ببین . فقط بخاطر اینکه اسمش بیفته تو زبونا و آزمون دینی شو تبلیغ کنه ) بنظرم آزمونای دیگه بزنی و قلم ام بزنی ولی برای اینکه ببینی مثلا کدوم درسات و نسبت به بقیه درسات خوبتر میزنی یا بدتر . همین . موفق باشی داداش :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Calvert

> ممد کار خوبیه اما بنظرم کلا روی قلمچی به عنوان کیفیت سوال حساب نکن . بیشتر جنبه سنجشی داره نه آموزشی ( به قول erfanek ) . بنظرم تا وقتی آزمونی مثل ماز و گزینه دو هست چرا باید برم توی آزمون قلم دنبال کیفیت سوال باشم که طراحاهش فقط برای اسم در کردن سوال میگیرن؟ ( حالا با یه سری طراحا مثل آروین که همیشه سوال نکته دار طرح میکنه کاری ندارم اما مثلا تو سوالای ««نژاد نجف و توی دینی ببین . فقط بخاطر اینکه اسمش بیفته تو زبونا و آزمون دینی شو تبلیغ کنه ) بنظرم آزمونای دیگه بزنی و قلم ام بزنی ولی برای اینکه ببینی مثلا کدوم درسات و نسبت به بقیه درسات خوبتر میزنی یا بدتر . همین . موفق باشی داداش


سلام. بجز گزینه دو دینی کدوم آزمون مدنظرته میخوام این چند وقت بزنم. 
واسه شیمی هم برا آزمونی زدن هم یه چیزی بینش یاد بگیرم کدو پیشنهاد میکنی؟

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام. بجز گزینه دو دینی کدوم آزمون مدنظرته میخوام این چند وقت بزنم. 
> واسه شیمی هم برا آزمونی زدن هم یه چیزی بینش یاد بگیرم کدو پیشنهاد میکنی؟


سلام . عمومی روی کنکورا فوکوس کن فعلا . بعد تموم کردن اون 36 تا کنکور میتونی از دینی گاج و گزینه دو استفاده کنی 
شیمی بنظرم روی موج آزمون و فصل آزمون کتابی نباید باشه در حالت آزمونی . البته بعضی سوالاش بیش  از اندازه سخت میشن ولی خب تقویتت میکنن . مخصوصا مفاهیمش که سوالای کلیشه ای نیستن . مساله هاشم خوبن . هردو کتاب خوبه . بنظرم زماندار نزنیشون فقط برای یادگیری بزنی . چون بعید میدونم بشه تو روزای شروعش توی تایم کنکور زد

----------


## Mohamad_R

> ممد کار خوبیه اما بنظرم کلا روی قلمچی به عنوان کیفیت سوال حساب نکن . بیشتر جنبه سنجشی داره نه آموزشی ( به قول erfanek ) . بنظرم تا وقتی آزمونی مثل ماز و گزینه دو هست چرا باید برم توی آزمون قلم دنبال کیفیت سوال باشم که طراحاهش فقط برای اسم در کردن سوال میگیرن؟ ( حالا با یه سری طراحا مثل آروین که همیشه سوال نکته دار طرح میکنه کاری ندارم اما مثلا تو سوالای ««نژاد نجف و توی دینی ببین . فقط بخاطر اینکه اسمش بیفته تو زبونا و آزمون دینی شو تبلیغ کنه ) بنظرم آزمونای دیگه بزنی و قلم ام بزنی ولی برای اینکه ببینی مثلا کدوم درسات و نسبت به بقیه درسات خوبتر میزنی یا بدتر . همین . موفق باشی داداش


اره اقا مبین ، حالا ماز هم یه گیرایی داره یه وقت ، شاید تستر رو پرینت کنم بزنم فعلا که موج ازمون ها کلید خوردن ( علی برکت الله)  داداشمی عامبین  :Y (646):  :Y (766):

----------


## ha.hg

> ممد کار خوبیه اما بنظرم کلا روی قلمچی به عنوان کیفیت سوال حساب نکن . بیشتر جنبه سنجشی داره نه آموزشی ( به قول erfanek ) . بنظرم تا وقتی آزمونی مثل ماز و گزینه دو هست چرا باید برم توی آزمون قلم دنبال کیفیت سوال باشم که طراحاهش فقط برای اسم در کردن سوال میگیرن؟ ( حالا با یه سری طراحا مثل آروین که همیشه سوال نکته دار طرح میکنه کاری ندارم اما مثلا تو سوالای ««نژاد نجف و توی دینی ببین . فقط بخاطر اینکه اسمش بیفته تو زبونا و آزمون دینی شو تبلیغ کنه ) بنظرم آزمونای دیگه بزنی و قلم ام بزنی ولی برای اینکه ببینی مثلا کدوم درسات و نسبت به بقیه درسات خوبتر میزنی یا بدتر . همین . موفق باشی داداش


کیفیت ماز چطوریه؟

----------


## Mobin.

> کیفیت ماز چطوریه؟


نمیگم عالیه ولی بنظرم آزمون دیگه ای نیس که بشه گفت بهتر از ماز سوالات با کیفیت میگیره . هم سوالاتی داره که نکته پرتکرار کنکور داره . هم سوالاتی که ایده جدید دارن و احتمال داره بیان سالای بعد . کلا وقت میزارن روش . الکی ازمون طرح نمیکنه واست . قلمچی پا میشه میاد یه 10 20 تا طراح برمیداره میگه خب قراره اسمتونو بزنیم زیر سوالتون . حالا بعضی طراحاش خوب طرح میکنن بعضی دیگه ام میگن خب وقتی قراره دانش آموز اسممو ببینه میام یه سوالی میدم که اصن از کتاب نیس و دانش آموز فرداش پا میشه میاد کلاسام دیگه . ( اسم نمیبرم حالا . ) در کل قلمچی فقط یه جامعه آماری داره و بس. خودمم قلم شرکت میکنم اما  روی آزمون ماز و گزینه دو آزمونی ندیدم

----------


## Calvert

دوستانی ک آزمون می‌زنید لطفا آزمونی ک شیمیش  استاندارد باشه راحتم نباشه معرفی کنید

----------


## Gladiolus

> نمیگم عالیه ولی بنظرم آزمون دیگه ای نیس که بشه گفت بهتر از ماز سوالات با کیفیت میگیره . هم سوالاتی داره که نکته پرتکرار کنکور داره . هم سوالاتی که ایده جدید دارن و احتمال داره بیان سالای بعد . کلا وقت میزارن روش . الکی ازمون طرح نمیکنه واست . قلمچی پا میشه میاد یه 10 20 تا طراح برمیداره میگه خب قراره اسمتونو بزنیم زیر سوالتون . حالا بعضی طراحاش خوب طرح میکنن بعضی دیگه ام میگن خب وقتی قراره دانش آموز اسممو ببینه میام یه سوالی میدم که اصن از کتاب نیس و دانش آموز فرداش پا میشه میاد کلاسام دیگه . ( اسم نمیبرم حالا . ) در کل قلمچی فقط یه جامعه آماری داره و بس. خودمم قلم شرکت میکنم اما  روی آزمون ماز و گزینه دو آزمونی ندیدم



ماز همه درساش خوبه یا مثلا فقط زیست؟

----------


## Mobin.

> ماز همه درساش خوبه یا مثلا فقط زیست؟


خوشحالم که پرسیدی . اینو خودمم رفتم از ادمایی که زدن پرسیدم . و بعد یه 6 7 تا ازمونی که زدم فهمیدم . میشه اینجوری گفت که ماز زیستش ( عالیه ) . شیمیش ( خوبه ) فیزیکش ( متوسطه ) و ریاضیش ( بد نیست ) 

واسه هر مورد دلیلی دارم که نوشتنش در این مقال نمیگنجه 

اما کسی که میخاد تک درس کار کنه فقط زیست و شیمشو پیشنهاد میدم . برای بقیه دروس ازمونای بهتری هم هست . درضمن عمومیشو من یبار فقط زدم که واسه من سخت بود . بقیه شاید بهتر بزنن . اما مثلا یه آزمون رفتم درصدامو با رتبه برتراشون مقایسه کنم دیدم که مثلا رتبه 1 کشورشون ( که رتبه 4 قلمچی جمعه همون هفته هم شد ) ادبیاتشو 66 زده بود . ببین خلاصه چی بود دیگه . من زیاد عمومی آزمون نمیزنم واسه همین نظر خاصی روش ندارم

----------


## Calvert

> خوشحالم که پرسیدی . اینو خودمم رفتم از ادمایی که زدن پرسیدم . و بعد یه 6 7 تا ازمونی که زدم فهمیدم . میشه اینجوری گفت که ماز زیستش ( عالیه ) . شیمیش ( خوبه ) فیزیکش ( متوسطه ) و ریاضیش ( بد نیست ) 
> 
> واسه هر مورد دلیلی دارم که نوشتنش در این مقال نمیگنجه 
> 
> اما کسی که میخاد تک درس کار کنه فقط زیست و شیمشو پیشنهاد میدم . برای بقیه دروس ازمونای بهتری هم هست . درضمن عمومیشو من یبار فقط زدم که واسه من سخت بود . بقیه شاید بهتر بزنن . اما مثلا یه آزمون رفتم درصدامو با رتبه برتراشون مقایسه کنم دیدم که مثلا رتبه 1 کشورشون ( که رتبه 4 قلمچی جمعه همون هفته هم شد ) ادبیاتشو 66 زده بود . ببین خلاصه چی بود دیگه . من زیاد عمومی آزمون نمیزنم واسه همین نظر خاصی روش ندارم


شیمی کدوم آزمون بهتره واسه سنجیدن؟

----------


## Mobin.

> شیمی کدوم آزمون بهتره واسه سنجیدن؟


اونقدر همه راجب موسسه ها پرسیدن یکی پیام داده میگه داداش شما واسه ماز کار میکنی که تبلیغ میکنی؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

شیمی مال گزینه دو سطحش پایینه ولی استاندارده و میشه واسه پایه ای زدن استفاده کنی

شیمی ماز و قلم متوسطن و مناسبن .

گاج هم که سخته و واسه دانش  آموزای سطح بالاس . 

اگه وقت کم داری فقط ماز و قلم و کار کن .

----------


## Dr.gh

> با سلام لعنت به ازمون های ازمایشی کرونایی ! از امروز ( شنبه 9 اسفند ) تا 24 اردببهشت در هیچ ازمونی شرکت نخواهم کرد به دلیل: 
> 
> 1- سوالات چرت و پرتی که بی درو پیکر میان میدن 
> 2- تراز دهی و نا عدالتی که هستش
> 3-  مدت زیادی برای تمرین دارم و سر نمینجونبونم که در اخر محتاج ایستگاه مرور باشم !   یعنی میتونم از پلیمر 6 سواله به جای 2 هفته فرصت 4 هفته وقت بزارم و کل تستای بازار رو بزنم ! / جمعبندیم رو از این هفته شروع کنم برای دروس خاصی 
> 4- میتونم مانده هام رو بالا بیارم .
> 
> 
> امروز که گند 15 نفر از رتبه های برتر ( 1 تا نمیدونم چند به تناوب ) در سایت قلمچی بوش درامد و حذف کردن واقعا حالم به هم خورد و زدم کنار از این معرکه 
> ...


*سلام یه سوال
یعنی کلا دیگه آزمون نمیدی؟یا میدی ولی دیرتر؟ 
اصلا آزمون بدیم یانه؟ خیلی رو اعصابمه...اگ ندم احساس میکنم نمیتونم خودمو‌درست حسابی بسنجم+ برا قلمچی ک بخونم حداقل دو سه هفته رو هدر نمیدم و یه جورایی تلنگر یا هشداره برام
ولی از یهطرفی هم دارم سرسری میخونم درسارو انگار
همین الان یه آزمون عقبم و قراره این هفته تازه۲۴بهمنو بدم!!
بعد مدرسمون امتحاناش یکی دو فصل جوتره از من
خیلی سردرگم شدم:\ 
دوستان نظری داشتین دریغ نکنید،مرسی* :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> اونقدر همه راجب موسسه ها پرسیدن یکی پیام داده میگه داداش شما واسه ماز کار میکنی که تبلیغ میکنی؟
> 
> شیمی مال گزینه دو سطحش پایینه ولی استاندارده و میشه واسه پایه ای زدن استفاده کنی
> 
> شیمی ماز و قلم متوسطن و مناسبن .
> 
> گاج هم که سخته و واسه دانش  آموزای سطح بالاس . 
> 
> اگه وقت کم داری فقط ماز و قلم و کار کن .


اتفاقا گاج امسال شیمی ابکی میده ! 

از اول سال سعیم بر این بود که ازمون های مطرح ( قلم - گاج - گزینه دو - ماز - تستر ) رو برسی کنم و کلاسور ارزیابیم رو کامل تر کنم ! اما بعد مدتی این ازمون ها گلچین شدن و بیشتر احساس میکردم زدن هر ازمون برای همه درسا وقت گیر و تکرار مکرراته
مثلا دیگه برای عمومی گاج رو نزدم و گزینه دو میزدم ! برای عربی تستر الویت بود و...   
در مورد شیمی هم در درجه اول ماز ( پروژه زیست شیمی) و در مرحله دوم تستر    از قلمچی هم سوالاتی که اقایان جعفری / ذبحی / قهرمانی فرد و...  طرح کردن ! نتیجش هم این شد که شیمی رو این ازمون کامل زدم ( شکر خدا) اما اگر مسائل شیمی زیر دست شما هستش تستر رو اول بزنید




> *سلام یه سوال
> یعنی کلا دیگه آزمون نمیدی؟یا میدی ولی دیرتر؟ 
> اصلا آزمون بدیم یانه؟ خیلی رو اعصابمه...اگ ندم احساس میکنم نمیتونم خودمو‌درست حسابی بسنجم+ برا قلمچی ک بخونم حداقل دو سه هفته رو هدر نمیدم و یه جورایی تلنگر یا هشداره برام
> ولی از یهطرفی هم دارم سرسری میخونم درسارو انگار
> همین الان یه آزمون عقبم و قراره این هفته تازه۲۴بهمنو بدم!!
> بعد مدرسمون امتحاناش یکی دو فصل جوتره از من
> خیلی سردرگم شدم:\ 
> دوستان نظری داشتین دریغ نکنید،مرسی*


سلام ، من یک هفته وقت گذاشتم و با رتبه های برتر انجمن و بیرون انجمن ( رتبه 59 و 90  همین امسال) بحث کردم و در اخر نتیجه بر این شد که از 9 اسفند ( دیروز) اقدام با رفع کاستی ها و مانده ها بکنم تا 7 فرودین و بعد آن شروع کنم به جمعبندی . در این بازه 4 هفته نحوه ازمون گرفتن دارم اما نه به صورت کلی و بیشتر تایمی و مبحثی ( از منابع مثل موج ازمون / ازمون پلاس و فصل ازمون ) 
حقیقتا من هم این احساس رو نسبت به برنامه نیمسال دوم قلمچی داشتم و دارم که مباحث با وجود سنگینی مضاعف خیلی تند تند طی میشوند تا به ایستگاه مرور 7 و 20 فروردین برسند در حالی که برنامه ریزی قلمچی همیشه در فروردین و اردیبهشت خوب نبوده ! از طرفی هم آمار سوالات بی ارزش هم زیاد شده و ازمون به ازمون هم زیادتر میشه ، طراحان قدیمی حاشیه رفتن و دانشجویان پر ادعا تست طرح میکنند ، حتی طوری شده که به نظر من دفترچه پیش ازمون ( غیر حضوری) ارزش بیشتری نسبت به خود ازمون داره

تلگنر و هشدار برای من بدین صورت هست و بوده که من پنجشنبه هر هفته ازمون عمومی زبان یا هنر رو میزنم و به قید و شرط بایستی این هفته درصدم از هفته قبل بیشتر باشه ! ( یعنی انگار شما ازمون کلی کنکور عمومی میزنی ولی دائما داری مباحث رو کامل تر میخونی و هر بار خودت رو مقایسه میکنی با کل ) 
در مورد دروس تخصصی هم مثلا پنجشنبه و جمعه هر هفته  بخش ازمون مهروماه ریاضی یا ازمون فیزیک خیلی سبز و شیمی موج ازمون و زیست ( سنجش یا موج ازمون ( که فعلا نرسیده ولی با مشقت خریدمش) میزنم و این تلنگر و اون فشاریه که باعث میشه هفته رو شل نگیرم! 

البته که ازمون دادن یه چیز دیگه بود اما کاش حضوری بود 


مدرسه هم الان شنیدم جلو بزنه از همه! :Yahoo (39):  قدیما میدیدی 5 هفتس فقط سنتیک میخونیم یک هفتس یه درس دینی خوندیم تو مدرسه ( معلما با سرعت لاکپشتی درس میدادن)

----------


## Calvert

> اتفاقا گاج امسال شیمی ابکی میده ! 
> 
> از اول سال سعیم بر این بود که ازمون های مطرح ( قلم - گاج - گزینه دو - ماز - تستر ) رو برسی کنم و کلاسور ارزیابیم رو کامل تر کنم ! اما بعد مدتی این ازمون ها گلچین شدن و بیشتر احساس میکردم زدن هر ازمون برای همه درسا وقت گیر و تکرار مکرراته
> مثلا دیگه برای عمومی گاج رو نزدم و گزینه دو میزدم ! برای عربی تستر الویت بود و...   
> در مورد شیمی هم در درجه اول ماز ( پروژه زیست شیمی) و در مرحله دوم تستر    از قلمچی هم سوالاتی که اقایان جعفری / ذبحی / قهرمانی فرد و...  طرح کردن ! نتیجش هم این شد که شیمی رو این ازمون کامل زدم ( شکر خدا) اما اگر مسائل شیمی زیر دست شما هستش تستر رو اول بزنید
> 
> 
> 
> سلام ، من یک هفته وقت گذاشتم و با رتبه های برتر انجمن و بیرون انجمن ( رتبه 59 و 90  همین امسال) بحث کردم و در اخر نتیجه بر این شد که از 9 اسفند ( دیروز) اقدام با رفع کاستی ها و مانده ها بکنم تا 7 فرودین و بعد آن شروع کنم به جمعبندی . در این بازه 4 هفته نحوه ازمون گرفتن دارم اما نه به صورت کلی و بیشتر تایمی و مبحثی ( از منابع مثل موج ازمون / ازمون پلاس و فصل ازمون ) 
> ...


پروژه پارسال مازو دیدی؟ امسال ک خیلی کم مفاهیم و حفظیات میده تقریبا همش مسئلس. بنظرت کدوم بهتره

----------


## Mohamad_R

> پروژه پارسال مازو دیدی؟ امسال ک خیلی کم مفاهیم و حفظیات میده تقریبا همش مسئلس. بنظرت کدوم بهتره



تستر! ( روپوش سفید) + ازمون هاش

----------


## Calvert

دوستان لطفا دوتا آزمون ک عربی چالشی و استانداردی دارن معرفی کنید

----------


## amir1376

> دوستان لطفا دوتا آزمون ک عربی چالشی و استانداردی دارن معرفی کنید


من ازمون رو نمیدونم ولی ازمون عربی عمار رو گرفتم خدایی سوالاتش خوب و جونداره اگه عربیتو خوب جمع کردی میتونی کار کنیش حجمش هم کمه 10 تا ازمون مبحثی داره + 12 تا جامع
یه دونه مولف هم نداره که سوالاش سلیقه ای باشه...هر ازمونشو 16 نفر طرح کردن

----------


## ha.hg

> من ازمون رو نمیدونم ولی ازمون عربی عمار رو گرفتم خدایی سوالاتش خوب و جونداره اگه عربیتو خوب جمع کردی میتونی کار کنیش حجمش هم کمه 10 تا ازمون مبحثی داره + 12 تا جامع
> یه دونه مولف هم نداره که سوالاش سلیقه ای باشه...هر ازمونشو 16 نفر طرح کردن


کتاب درک مطلبش رو شما ندیدین چطوریه؟
لازمه کتاب واسش بخرم؟

----------


## ha.hg

> دوستان لطفا دوتا آزمون ک عربی چالشی و استانداردی دارن معرفی کنید


آزمون گزینه دو سطحش خوبه

----------


## Mina_medicine

سلام :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

بچه هامن الان ازمونو تموم کردم ینی نمیتونم، اون اعتبار سنجیو بدم؟

----------


## zhi.a

> بچه هامن الان ازمونو تموم کردم ینی نمیتونم، اون اعتبار سنجیو بدم؟


تا 1 وقت داری
ویرایش بزن جوابشون بده

----------


## sepehr_a

اونایی که پیدا نکردن اعتبار رو وقتی پایان زدن..ویرایش رو بزنید همون قسمت بالایی که کلید رو میزنید سوالات رو ادامه بدید تا برسه به 250 از اونجا ادبیات شروع میشه
خسته نباشید به کاظم با این کاراش!

----------


## Mina_medicine

[B @happy-moon@ @happy-moon@
دیشب واسمون ارزوی موفقیت نکردی  :Yahoo (2): [/B]

----------


## amir1376

نمیدونم این علاقه عجیب من به دیدن کارنامه داداشم از کجا میاد
درسو ول کردم منتظر کارنامه داداشمم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## happy-moon

> [B @happy-moon@ @happy-moon@
> دیشب واسمون ارزوی موفقیت نکردی [/B]



سلام مینا جون 

دیشب زود خوابیدم کلا نت روشن نکردم 
ایشالله آزمون بعد :Yahoo (4): 


حالا آزمون خوب بود

----------


## Mina_medicine

> سلام مینا جون 
> 
> دیشب زود خوابیدم کلا نت روشن نکردم 
> ایشالله آزمون بعد
> 
> 
> حالا آزمون خوب بود


*اهااا
گفتم خبری ازت نبود
منتظر کارنامم*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> نمیدونم این علاقه عجیب من به دیدن کارنامه داداشم از کجا میاد
> درسو ول کردم منتظر کارنامه داداشمم


*بیچاااره داداشتون
الان که فکرشو میکنم میبینم یکی از خوشبختی هام پیگیر نبودن انچنانی خانوادم نسبت به کارناممه 
البته پیگیریارو از داداشم میکنن
ک چ بخام چ نخام کارنامم زیر دستش میره
ولی به هرحال کاری ب من ندارن :/*

----------


## Third_person

* قبل دیدن کارنامه 
بعدش*

----------


## Mina_medicine

نتیجه دو هفته هر روز درس خوندن اما نامنظم خوندن!



*من اینقد درس نمیخونم که بخوام تهش پیرا بیارم و رتبه ام بالای 3 هزار بشه! :/
حقیقتا اینا نباید کارنامه من باشن
من با همه قهرم خدافس*

----------


## AmirReza400

سلام 
چرا اخه شیمییی تو چرا  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (101): 
یه نکته جالب ادبیات 90 اینا تو بقیه 6200 6300 ولی 53 اعتبار 6800  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## paradise.

حاضرم ۱۰۰ تا آزمون حل کنم ولی تحلیلشون نکنم ،متنفرم از تحلیل کردن،مخصوصا سر سوالایی که دلیل غلط بودنشون بی دقتی بوده

----------


## _evil.girl

> سلام 
> چرا اخه شیمییی تو چرا 
> یه نکته جالب ادبیات 90 اینا تو بقیه 6200 6300 ولی 53 اعتبار 6800


زیست شناسی سخت بوده این ازمون ؟ تراز خیلی خوبی داده تبریک میگم خیلی عالیه

----------


## zhi.a

اینم از اخرین ازمون سال 99!
ای خدا چقد زود میگذره.... :/

----------


## rz1

*

باورتون میشه نیگا ساعت کردم تا فقط 12 دقیقه دارم و سوالای فیزیک نزده؟؟ اصن اعصابم بهم ریخت!*

----------


## Mobin.

> حاضرم ۱۰۰ تا آزمون حل کنم ولی تحلیلشون نکنم ،متنفرم از تحلیل کردن،مخصوصا سر سوالایی که دلیل غلط بودنشون بی دقتی بوده


عه . یکی مثل من :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mobin.

> *
> 
> باورتون میشه نیگا ساعت کردم تا فقط 12 دقیقه دارم و سوالای فیزیک نزده؟؟ اصن اعصابم بهم ریخت!*


پیش میاد خواهر . مهم اینه سر کنکور اینجوری نشه

----------


## amir1376

یه چیزی منو خیلی به شوک برده  :Yahoo (21):  داداشم رشتش انسانیه
این ازمون ادبیات رو زد -7 درصد  :Yahoo (21):  نمیدونم چرا اینطور میشه
خودم ادبیاتم خوبه درصدام بالای 70 عه و همیشه کمکش میکنم
هر روز هم چک میکنم هم تست قرابت و ارایه میزنه و هم لغت و املا میخونه اما بازم درصدش زیر 10 درصده 
چندین روش رو هم واسش امتحان کردم ولی انگار نه انگار
انگار اصلاااااا مغز ادبی نداره این بشر  :Yahoo (21):  هرکار میکنم اینو نمیتونم به مامان بابام بفهمونم  :Yahoo (21):  میگن تو چطور میزنی به داداشتم یاد بده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> یه چیزی منو خیلی به شوک برده  داداشم رشتش انسانیه
> این ازمون ادبیات رو زد -7 درصد  نمیدونم چرا اینطور میشه
> خودم ادبیاتم خوبه درصدام بالای 70 عه و همیشه کمکش میکنم
> هر روز هم چک میکنم هم تست قرابت و ارایه میزنه و هم لغت و املا میخونه اما بازم درصدش زیر 10 درصده 
> چندین روش رو هم واسش امتحان کردم ولی انگار نه انگار
> انگار اصلاااااا مغز ادبی نداره این بشر  هرکار میکنم اینو نمیتونم به مامان بابام بفهمونم  میگن تو چطور میزنی به داداشتم یاد بده




*داداشت دقیقا مثل منه  ...... من ادبیات رو منفی هم میزدم  (البته اون موقع یازدهم بودم* :Yahoo (15): *)*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> یه چیزی منو خیلی به شوک برده  داداشم رشتش انسانیه
> این ازمون ادبیات رو زد -7 درصد  نمیدونم چرا اینطور میشه
> خودم ادبیاتم خوبه درصدام بالای 70 عه و همیشه کمکش میکنم
> هر روز هم چک میکنم هم تست قرابت و ارایه میزنه و هم لغت و املا میخونه اما بازم درصدش زیر 10 درصده
> چندین روش رو هم واسش امتحان کردم ولی انگار نه انگار
> انگار اصلاااااا مغز ادبی نداره این بشر  هرکار میکنم اینو نمیتونم به مامان بابام بفهمونم  میگن تو چطور میزنی به داداشتم یاد بده





> *داداشت دقیقا مثل منه  ...... من ادبیات رو منفی هم میزدم  (البته اون موقع یازدهم بودم**)*





 :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## zhi.a

> یه چیزی منو خیلی به شوک برده  داداشم رشتش انسانیه
> این ازمون ادبیات رو زد -7 درصد  نمیدونم چرا اینطور میشه
> خودم ادبیاتم خوبه درصدام بالای 70 عه و همیشه کمکش میکنم
> هر روز هم چک میکنم هم تست قرابت و ارایه میزنه و هم لغت و املا میخونه اما بازم درصدش زیر 10 درصده 
> چندین روش رو هم واسش امتحان کردم ولی انگار نه انگار
> انگار اصلاااااا مغز ادبی نداره این بشر  هرکار میکنم اینو نمیتونم به مامان بابام بفهمونم  میگن تو چطور میزنی به داداشتم یاد بده


خو درس تست نمیزنه پ :/ دیگه کم کم اگ اینا رو هر روز انجام بده اصن ذوق ادبی هم نداشته باشه باید ی 30،40 درصدی بزنه :/

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *
> 
> باورتون میشه نیگا ساعت کردم تا فقط 12 دقیقه دارم و سوالای فیزیک نزده؟؟ اصن اعصابم بهم ریخت!*


*رضوااان کاربرد مشتقو چطوری 75 زدی؟ 
خدایی برگام ریخت*

----------


## Colonius

> یه چیزی منو خیلی به شوک برده  داداشم رشتش انسانیه
> این ازمون ادبیات رو زد -7 درصد  نمیدونم چرا اینطور میشه
> خودم ادبیاتم خوبه درصدام بالای 70 عه و همیشه کمکش میکنم
> هر روز هم چک میکنم هم تست قرابت و ارایه میزنه و هم لغت و املا میخونه اما بازم درصدش زیر 10 درصده 
> چندین روش رو هم واسش امتحان کردم ولی انگار نه انگار
> انگار اصلاااااا مغز ادبی نداره این بشر  هرکار میکنم اینو نمیتونم به مامان بابام بفهمونم  میگن تو چطور میزنی به داداشتم یاد بده


منم همینطوری بودم با جدیت نمیزنه تستارو یعنی با دقت و اهمیت بهش نمی پردازه هر چقدر هم بی ذوق باشی از یه جایی به بعد لذت میبری از بعضی ابیات  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amir1376

> خو درس تست نمیزنه پ :/ دیگه کم کم اگ اینا رو هر روز انجام بده اصن ذوق ادبی هم نداشته باشه باید ی 30،40 درصدی بزنه :/


واقعا زحمت میکشه از منم سوال زیاد میپرسه...بنظرم طلسم شده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad1381

بابا ایول دمت خواهرای انجمن گرم
حیف که نیستیم پرچم پسرارو بالا ببریم :Yahoo (15): 
راستی خواهر مینا کو کارنامه؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1381

> واقعا زحمت میکشه از منم سوال زیاد میپرسه...بنظرم طلسم شده


داش امیر این راهش فقط یه چیزه:
کتاب سال به سال آبی رنگای نشر الگو
روزی 1ساعت وقت بزاره آزمون بعدی 70 بالاتر هم میزنه
تجربه بهم میگه

----------


## Mina_medicine

> بابا ایول دمت خواهرای انجمن گرم
> حیف که نیستیم پرچم پسرارو بالا ببریم
> راستی خواهر مینا کو کارنامه؟


گذاشتم که

----------


## zhi.a

> واقعا زحمت میکشه از منم سوال زیاد میپرسه...بنظرم طلسم شده


من ب خرافات اعتقادی ندارم  :Yahoo (4): 
اممم خب تو چی اشکال داره :/ بعد اشکالاتشو پیدا میکنه میره چیکار میکنه؟ :/
منبعش چیه؟
اممم نمیدونم ولی چرا ی کلاسی ثبت نام نمیکنه؟ :/ شاید تاثیری داشت :Yahoo (35):

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


رضوااان کاربرد مشتقو چطوری 75 زدی؟ 
خدایی برگام ریخت


 کاربرد مشتق/هندسه/لگاریتم/احتمال/جایگشت(جاش گشت =/  ) /امار !!!اینا چیایی ان ک تو ریاضی متنفررررم ازشون!!پارسال همینا تو کنکور نزدم!!ینی اونایی ک زدم تابع و مثاثات و مشتق و حد بودن!///عجیبم توشون مشکل داشتم/مو پارسال کلاس اریان میرفتم /واسه بحث کاربرد مشتق نمودار کشیدن یادمون داد و یه چنتا فرمول گف/با همونا و یچی حدود 230 تست توانستم ب این تسلط برسم
ای بخوای جزوشو بفرستم واست/پی دی اف دست نویسشه دارم رو همون میخونم*

----------


## amir1376

> من ب خرافات اعتقادی ندارم 
> اممم خب تو چی اشکال داره :/ بعد اشکالاتشو پیدا میکنه میره چیکار میکنه؟ :/
> منبعش چیه؟
> اممم نمیدونم ولی چرا ی کلاسی ثبت نام نمیکنه؟ :/ شاید تاثیری داشت


کلا بیت هارو نمیفهمه یا کج میفهمه :/ ادبیات هم که الان ماشالله همش شعره
امروز 20 سوال اعتبارسنجیش ادبیات بود...موقعی ک داشت انلاین جواب میداد میدیدم چطوری دونه دونه قرابتارو غلط میزنه :/ اخری رو که اشتباه وارد کرد طاقتم تموم شد و زدم پس کلش یه دونه  :Yahoo (21):  
مشکلش واقعا از همین درک ادبیه داغونشه
کلاس میدونم دردی دوا نمیکنه وگرنه حتما اقدام میکردم براش

----------


## Colonius

> کلا بیت هارو نمیفهمه یا کج میفهمه :/ ادبیات هم که الان ماشالله همش شعره
> امروز 20 سوال اعتبارسنجیش ادبیات بود...موقعی ک داشت انلاین جواب میداد میدیدم چطوری دونه دونه قرابتارو غلط میزنه :/ اخری رو که اشتباه وارد کرد طاقتم تموم شد و زدم پس کلش یه دونه  
> مشکلش واقعا از همین درک ادبیه داغونشه
> کلاس میدونم دردی دوا نمیکنه وگرنه حتما اقدام میکردم براش


مزسی تربیت صحیح  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4):  هرکی باشه اینجوری میخوره تو پراش خودشم باورش میشه اد بیات هیچی نمیفهمه دیگه درست تلاش نمیکنه  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *
> 
> کاربرد مشتق/هندسه/لگاریتم/احتمال/جایگشت(جاش گشت =/  ) /امار !!!اینا چیایی ان ک تو ریاضی متنفررررم ازشون!!پارسال همینا تو کنکور نزدم!!ینی اونایی ک زدم تابع و مثاثات و مشتق و حد بودن!///عجیبم توشون مشکل داشتم/مو پارسال کلاس اریان میرفتم /واسه بحث کاربرد مشتق نمودار کشیدن یادمون داد و یه چنتا فرمول گف/با همونا و یچی حدود 230 تست توانستم ب این تسلط برسم
> ای بخوای جزوشو بفرستم واست/پی دی اف دست نویسشه دارم رو همون میخونم*


عه کلاس اریان میرفتی؟
سیچه همه کلاس اریان میرن و سی میکنن -_-
الان تو جو پانسیون ک قرار گرفتم همممه گوشی دسشونه فیلم سی میکنن
احساس کمبود میکنم  :Yahoo (21): 
ها جزوشو بفرس سیم ای میتونی
ای نشدم تو تل پیداش میکنم

----------


## amir1376

> مزسی تربیت صحیح  هرکی باشه اینجوری میخوره تو پراش خودشم باورش میشه اد بیات هیچی نمیفهمه دیگه درست تلاش نمیکنه


خدایی هرکی جای من بود زودتر از اون میزدش  :Yahoo (21):  خیلی رو اعصابم بود اون لحظات
اینو به خودش نمیگم که درک ادبیش پایینه :/ هی میگم بد میخونی و تستا رو خوب تحلیل نمیکنی 
ادبیات درس چالشی ای هستن کلا حتی واسه رتبه برترها

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir1376



خدایی هرکی جای من بود زودتر از اون میزدش  خیلی رو اعصابم بود اون لحظات
اینو به خودش نمیگم که درک ادبیش پایینه :/ هی میگم بد میخونی و تستا رو خوب تحلیل نمیکنی 
ادبیات درس چالشی ای هستن کلا حتی واسه رتبه برترها



دقیقا درک میکنم!!منم یبار ب داداشم توضیح میدم!فهمید احسنت بش!نفهمید کتک و داد!!*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


عه کلاس اریان میرفتی؟
سیچه همه کلاس اریان میرن و سی میکنن -_-
الان تو جو پانسیون ک قرار گرفتم همممه گوشی دسشونه فیلم سی میکنن
احساس کمبود میکنم 
ها جزوشو بفرس سیم ای میتونی
ای نشدم تو تل پیداش میکنم



ن بوا!! اصن از ای فکرا نکن 
هم بهینه سازی هم کاربرد مشتق و شمارش بدون شمردن (همو جاش گشت  ) تو پخ سیت میفرستم الان*

----------


## DrDark13

> *فایل پیوست 96658
> 
> باورتون میشه نیگا ساعت کردم تا فقط 12 دقیقه دارم و سوالای فیزیک نزده؟؟ اصن اعصابم بهم ریخت!*


برگام . درصد نفر اول  همه صد. جیزس کرایست خودت ظهور کن...
اونا چطور میرسن همه سوالارو یه دور ببینن اصن؟
رتبه 3 پارسال گفته بود ساعت 11 همه رو تموم کرده بودم حوصلم سر رفت سر جلسه...

----------


## DrDark13

> یه چیزی منو خیلی به شوک برده  داداشم رشتش انسانیه
> این ازمون ادبیات رو زد -7 درصد  نمیدونم چرا اینطور میشه
> خودم ادبیاتم خوبه درصدام بالای 70 عه و همیشه کمکش میکنم
> هر روز هم چک میکنم هم تست قرابت و ارایه میزنه و هم لغت و املا میخونه اما بازم درصدش زیر 10 درصده 
> چندین روش رو هم واسش امتحان کردم ولی انگار نه انگار
> انگار اصلاااااا مغز ادبی نداره این بشر  هرکار میکنم اینو نمیتونم به مامان بابام بفهمونم  میگن تو چطور میزنی به داداشتم یاد بده


 پیش میاد برای بعضی بچه ها و قابل درست شدنه... ریشش میتونه این باشه که قدیم یه معلم بد ادبیات داشته که زده تو ذوقش و یا بهش گفته تو ضعیفی تو این درس یا ... 
راهش اینه سوای از برنامش یه تایم ثابت ادبیات بزاره ویژه قرابت ارایه و یه تایم دیگه ویژه دستور ، بخصوص که انسانیم هست و حکم زیست رو داره براشون ...

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط dark_ap


برگام . درصد نفر اول  همه صد. جیزس کرایست خودت ظهور کن...
اونا چطور میرسن همه سوالارو یه دور ببینن اصن؟
رتبه 3 پارسال گفته بود ساعت 11 همه رو تموم کرده بودم حوصلم سر رفت سر جلسه...



همینو بگو
مامانمم اینا میبینه بدتر میشه همه چی*

----------


## amir1376

> پیش میاد برای بعضی بچه ها و قابل درست شدنه... ریشش میتونه این باشه که قدیم یه معلم بد ادبیات داشته که زده تو ذوقش و یا بهش گفته تو ضعیفی تو این درس یا ... 
> راهش اینه سوای از برنامش یه تایم ثابت ادبیات بزاره ویژه قرابت ارایه و یه تایم دیگه ویژه دستور ، بخصوص که انسانیم هست و حکم زیست رو داره براشون ...


ادبیات تخصصیشو که همون علوم فنونه بد نمیزنه 40-50 میشه درصدش
توی عمومی اینطور لنگ میزنه 
یه برنامه محکم و منسجم ریختم براش ببینم 7 فروردین چه میکنه

----------


## DrDark13

> *
> 
> 
> همینو بگو
> مامانمم اینا میبینه بدتر میشه همه چی*


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):   اره من که تی وی مشاوره هارو نشون میده یا رتبه برترا که میان تبلیغ میکنن، سرخ و سفید میشم جلو خانواده ....
یه سوال اگه بخوای به گاج یه نمره بدی چنده ، چقدر برات مشابه کنکور بود؟  
من میخواستم گاج بنویسم  منتهی یه فامیل داشتیم 15 کشور میشد تو گاج ، اما قبول نشد ....این باعث شد دودل شم.

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط dark_ap


  اره من که تی وی مشاوره هارو نشون میده یا رتبه برترا که میان تبلیغ میکنن، سرخ و سفید میشم جلو خانواده ....
یه سوال اگه بخوای به گاج یه نمره بدی چنده ، چقدر برات مشابه کنکور بود؟  
من میخواستم گاج بنویسم  منتهی یه فامیل داشتیم 15 کشور میشد تو گاج ، اما قبول نشد ....این باعث شد دودل شم.



شاید 6 بدم//ببین واس من مهم نی اصن کدوم ازمون!من اینو میرم اما قلمچیو گزینه دو هم بررسی کردم تاحالا
پارسالم میرفتم گاج/من ک شباهتی ندیدم هرچ خودشون میکشن ک شبیه بوده*

----------


## DrDark13

> ادبیات تخصصیشو که همون علوم فنونه بد نمیزنه 40-50 میشه درصدش
> توی عمومی اینطور لنگ میزنه 
> یه برنامه محکم و منسجم ریختم براش ببینم 7 فروردین چه میکنه


اینقدر زود انتظار نتیجه نداشته باش 7 فروردین زوده شاید بتونه  چند تا مبحثو جمع کنه ...  یه برنامه بلند مدت و فشر براش بچین تا اوایل اردیبهشت قوی تموم کنه ازمونم بد زد زیاد سخت نگیر بهش . انتظار زود بالا اومدن باعث دلسرد شذن میشه...
من ادبیاتم حدود 20 درصد بود با اینکه شم ادبی خوبی دارم و اوردمش تا 70 ، با مبحثی خوندن... ادبیات بد تر از ریاضی زیاز به صبر داره...

----------


## Armin-

> ادبیات تخصصیشو که همون علوم فنونه بد نمیزنه 40-50 میشه درصدش
> توی عمومی اینطور لنگ میزنه 
> یه برنامه محکم و منسجم ریختم براش ببینم 7 فروردین چه میکنه


دو تا دفتر شعر عاشقانه براش بگیر خودش ردیف میشه ، به نظرم با فروغ و شاملو شروع کن  :Yahoo (4):   :Y (591):

----------


## mohammad1381

> دو تا دفتر شعر عاشقانه براش بگیر خودش ردیف میشه ، به نظرم با فروغ و شاملو شروع کن


اصل روانشانسی و روانشناختی در خانواده ما ثابت کرده که:
با دو چک و پس گردنی تمام مشکلات برطرف میشه.
امیر جان دوبار تهدید کنی بنظرم کارسازه

----------


## zhi.a

> کلا بیت هارو نمیفهمه یا کج میفهمه :/ ادبیات هم که الان ماشالله همش شعره
> امروز 20 سوال اعتبارسنجیش ادبیات بود...موقعی ک داشت انلاین جواب میداد میدیدم چطوری دونه دونه قرابتارو غلط میزنه :/ اخری رو که اشتباه وارد کرد طاقتم تموم شد و زدم پس کلش یه دونه  
> مشکلش واقعا از همین درک ادبیه داغونشه
> کلاس میدونم دردی دوا نمیکنه وگرنه حتما اقدام میکردم براش


حالا اینی ک میگمو خیلی هم مطمئن نیستم جواب بده یا ن
ولی چون گفتی قرابت، مجبورش کن شبی ی حکایت از گلستان سعدی بخونه
من نهم ک بودم مشاعره کار میکردم برا همین مجبور بودم زیاد شعر بخونم خیلی از وقتا هم برام سوال پیش میومد ک حالا اینا مفهومشون چیه و میرفتم دنبالش
الان دیگه ادبیاتم اینطوری شده ک همش بجز قرابت ی طرف قرابت هم ی طرف  :Yahoo (4):  
تنها بخشی ک تو ادبیات ازش درصد میارم همین قرابته :/
میخوای اینو هم امتحان کنین شاید جواب داد :/

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir1376



کلا بیت هارو نمیفهمه یا کج میفهمه :/ ادبیات هم که الان ماشالله همش شعره
امروز 20 سوال اعتبارسنجیش ادبیات بود...موقعی ک داشت انلاین جواب میداد میدیدم چطوری دونه دونه قرابتارو غلط میزنه :/ اخری رو که اشتباه وارد کرد طاقتم تموم شد و زدم پس کلش یه دونه  
مشکلش واقعا از همین درک ادبیه داغونشه
کلاس میدونم دردی دوا نمیکنه وگرنه حتما اقدام میکردم براش


به نظرم مشکلش اینه که علاقه نداره به ادبیات (قلبا) چون ادبیات درسیه که واقعا باید بخوایش و از خوندنش لذت ببری 
چیزی نیست که به زور بخوای که هرشب حکایا فلانو بخونی بعد حتما دوست داشته باشی!  
نه اصلا زوری نیست 
بهش بگو باید با این درس ارتباط برقرار کنی_

----------


## ahmadreza9001

این آزمون با اعتبارسنجی تراز خیلی منطقی تر شده
یه برنامه ضربتی برا فیزیک باید بنویسم

----------


## Carolin

> این آزمون با اعتبارسنجی تراز خیلی منطقی تر شده
> یه برنامه ضربتی برا فیزیک باید بنویسم


الله اکبر اینهمه جلال /  الله اکبر اینهمه شکوه /  الله اکبر در راهه کنکور /ترازتون بالائه مث یه کوه

----------


## Parande

> این آزمون با اعتبارسنجی تراز خیلی منطقی تر شده
> یه برنامه ضربتی برا فیزیک باید بنویسم


سلام کتاب تست ریاضی تون چیه؟

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> سلام کتاب تست ریاضی تون چیه؟


سلام. اول خیلی سبز جامعو یکی در میون (فردها) میزنم. بعد میبینم تو اینایی که زدم کدوم تیپ و مبحث رو مشکل دارم اونو زوجاشم میزنم. بعد نردبام جامع. بعدم آزمونهای مختلف. برا آزمونای جمعبندیم موج

----------


## Parande

> سلام. اول خیلی سبز جامعو یکی در میون (فردها) میزنم. بعد میبینم تو اینایی که زدم کدوم تیپ و مبحث رو مشکل دارم اونو زوجاشم میزنم. بعد نردبام جامع. بعدم آزمونهای مختلف. برا آزمونای جمعبندیم موج


ممنونم اگر بخواهید از این ها فقط یکی رو انتخاب کنید ،کدوموانتخاب میکنید؟

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> ممنونم اگر بخواهید از این ها فقط یکی رو انتخاب کنید ،کدوموانتخاب میکنید؟


این کاری که میگید رو من امتحان کردم. یعنی اوایل فقط خیلی سبز جامع میزدم بعد تو قلمچی گیر میکردم رو سوال. چندماه پیشم با خودم گفتم خیلی سبز جامع خیلی معمولیه هرچی داره تو نردبامم هست مستقیم میرم نردبام میزنم که وقتی رفتم سراغ نردبام اون کیفیت گذشته رو برام نداشت. یعنی شخصا حس میکنم جفتش لازمه برام. ولی یکی دیگه باید ببینه سطحش چطوره. مثلا میخواد از صفر (یا سطح خیلی پایین) شروع کنه خب باید بره سراغ خیلی‌سبز برای تست و با همون به یه درصد معقول میتونه برسه اگه خوب کار کنه. اگه تا الان کار کرده (مثلا با سوالای جزوه دبیرش پیش اومده یا یه منبع زده دنبال دومیه) میتونه بره سراغ نردبام (که اون موقع باید یه مدت آزمایشی نردبامو بزنه ببینه چندتا سوالو میتونه حل کنه. اونایی رو که نتونسته حل کنه آیا با خوندن پاسخنامه یاد میگیره که اگه بعدا بهش دادن راه حلشو بلد باشه یا نه. و اگه نبود به نظرم یه منبع آسونتر کار کنه بهتره!)

----------


## Parande

> این کاری که میگید رو من امتحان کردم. یعنی اوایل فقط خیلی سبز جامع میزدم بعد تو قلمچی گیر میکردم رو سوال. چندماه پیشم با خودم گفتم خیلی سبز جامع خیلی معمولیه هرچی داره تو نردبامم هست مستقیم میرم نردبام میزنم که وقتی رفتم سراغ نردبام اون کیفیت گذشته رو برام نداشت. یعنی شخصا حس میکنم جفتش لازمه برام. ولی یکی دیگه باید ببینه سطحش چطوره. مثلا میخواد از صفر (یا سطح خیلی پایین) شروع کنه خب باید بره سراغ خیلی‌سبز برای تست و با همون به یه درصد معقول میتونه برسه اگه خوب کار کنه. اگه تا الان کار کرده (مثلا با سوالای جزوه دبیرش پیش اومده یا یه منبع زده دنبال دومیه) میتونه بره سراغ نردبام (که اون موقع باید یه مدت آزمایشی نردبامو بزنه ببینه چندتا سوالو میتونه حل کنه. اونایی رو که نتونسته حل کنه آیا با خوندن پاسخنامه یاد میگیره که اگه بعدا بهش دادن راه حلشو بلد باشه یا نه. و اگه نبود به نظرم یه منبع آسونتر کار کنه بهتره!)


سلام مجدد،عذرت می‌خوام بابت سوالهام‌ امیدوارم آخریش باشه...الان متوجه منظورتون شدم فقط بخواید بین موج آزمون ونردبام یکی رو انتخاب کنیدکدومه؟ظاهرا موج رو برای جمع بندی مدنظر دارید چطور با اون حجم میخواهید استفاده کنید؟بسیار سپاسگزارم بابت پاسخگویی وصبوری تون

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> سلام مجدد،عذرت می‌خوام بابت سوالهام‌ امیدوارم آخریش باشه...الان متوجه منظورتون شدم فقط بخواید بین موج آزمون ونردبام یکی رو انتخاب کنیدکدومه؟ظاهرا موج رو برای جمع بندی مدنظر دارید چطور با اون حجم میخواهید استفاده کنید؟بسیار سپاسگزارم بابت پاسخگویی وصبوری تون


موج آزمون و نردبام یکم کاربردشون متفاوته در کل ولی اگه بخوام برای الان یکیو انتخاب کنم قطعا موج‌آزمونه. تو یه حجم متناسب تیپ‌های مهم رو به خوبی پوشش داده. معنی جمع‌بندی بین بچه‌ها یکم فرق میکنه. جمع‌بندی برای من یعنی آزمونای جامع کانون تو دی و بهمن + آزمونای عید + آزمونای اردیبهشت. که تو این مدت موج رو میشه کار کرد به نظرم.
+ مشکلی نیست. خوشحال میشم اگه تجربه‌ای دارم در اختیار بقیه قرار بدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

نگران نباشید دوستان

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76




نگران نباشید دوستان


یاااااا خدا_

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76




نگران نباشید دوستان


یاااااا خدا🤥_

----------


## _Joseph_

> نگران نباشید دوستان




*ریاضی و فیزیک کارش را ساخته

 یادمه یه نفر میگفت ریاضی فیزیک نخونید*  :Yahoo (23): 
*با تغییر رشته به تجربی یه چیزی رو خوب فهمیدم اونم اینه که رقیبان تجربی توی ریاضی و فیزیک ضعف جدی  دارند و اولین برجکشون رو باید زد و اون دو تا برجک هم ریاضی و فیزیک هستن 
زیست و شیمی رو همه شون خوب میزنن معمولا تجربی ها در ضمن این کارنامه مربوط به یک نفر دختر خانوم هستش که نخواستم عکسشون شیر بشه و تو کامنتها گفته بودند رشته شونم ریاضی بود*  :Yahoo (4): *

پشم هایتان را در اسرع وقت تحویل دهید*

----------


## _Joseph_

*معلومه عربی رو فقط ترجه خونده و وقت گذاشته تا حتی یک تست رو هم از دست نده 
ادبیات رو بسته گذاشته کنار و یا خونده و نتونسته بزنه و یا نمره منفی زده
دینی رو حوصله نکشیده بخونه 
زبان رو فقط لغت حفظ کرده با گرامر 
زمین رو نگاه هم نکرده 
زیست رو در تعادل خونده 
شیمی رو خوب خونده 
وقت شیمی و زیست رو داده به ریاضی و فیزیک و ترکونده (فک کنم توی ریاضی فیزیک جزو نفرات تک کشوری باشه)*

----------


## istasazeh

ایشون سهمیه داشتن احتمالا
ببینید مدرسه شون شاهد بوده

----------


## istasazeh

> *معلومه عربی رو فقط ترجه خونده و وقت گذاشته تا حتی یک تست رو هم از دست نده 
> ادبیات رو بسته گذاشته کنار و یا خونده و نتونسته بزنه و یا نمره منفی زده
> دینی رو حوصله نکشیده بخونه 
> زبان رو فقط لغت حفظ کرده با گرامر 
> زمین رو نگاه هم نکرده 
> زیست رو در تعادل خونده 
> شیمی رو خوب خونده 
> وقت شیمی و زیست رو داده به ریاضی و فیزیک و ترکونده (فک کنم توی ریاضی فیزیک جزو نفرات تک کشوری باشه)*


شاید سهمیه 25 درصد بوده
مدرسه ش شاهد بوده
خوب چرا کامنت من ثبت نمیشه؟

----------


## istasazeh

سلام
میگم شاید ایشون سهمیه داشتن سهمیه 25 درصد 
چون مدرسه شون شاهد بوده

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

برو بچس اعتبار سنجی امروز فقط ریاضی بود؟

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kingdom


برو بچس اعتبار سنجی امروز فقط ریاضی بود؟


اره فقط ریاضی پایه بود_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_چه زیست چغر بد بدنی داشت نمیدونم شاایدم من خراب کردم ااینجوری فکر میکنم_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_اونایی که پردازش یک بودن کارنامه بدن ببینیم چطور ترااز داده تو صفحه مقطع میگن گویا افتضاح ترااز داده_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_امروز هیچکی آزمون نداده وااقعا؟_

----------


## amir1376

یه جوری ازتون خبری نیس انگار همتون گند زدید  :Yahoo (21): 

من سوالاشو توی خونه ( به جز زیست ) حل کردم و خوب بودن فقط یه مقداری وقت گیر بود  :Yahoo (76):  ریدینگ های زبانش چی میگفت ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (21):  فاجعه بار سخت بودن برای من مخصوصا اولی که پر از اسم خاص بود...دومیش هم که سوالاش خیلی سخت بود
زیست قلمچی هم که اصلا ارزش زدن نداره  :Yahoo (76):  
فقط تو جامع هاش دیگه مجبورم بزنم  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## zhi.a

> یه جوری ازتون خبری نیس انگار همتون گند زدید 
> 
> من سوالاشو توی خونه ( به جز زیست ) حل کردم و خوب بودن فقط یه مقداری وقت گیر بود  ریدینگ های زبانش چی میگفت ؟؟؟  فاجعه بار سخت بودن برای من مخصوصا اولی که پر از اسم خاص بود...دومیش هم که سوالاش خیلی سخت بود
> زیست قلمچی هم که اصلا ارزش زدن نداره  
> فقط تو جامع هاش دیگه مجبورم بزنم


زیستشو بزن =/ بنظرم این سری خوب بود :/ البته سخت بود یکم ولی بزنش :/

----------


## amir1376

> زیستشو بزن =/ بنظرم این سری خوب بود :/ البته سخت بود یکم ولی بزنش :/


عمرا...تو بگو یه درصد

ترجیح میدم با متد خودم جلو بیام تا اراجیف طراحای زیست کانون  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## amir1376

داداشم مرزهای ر.یدن تو ادبیات رو جا به جا کرده  :Yahoo (21): 

با روزانه 1.5 ساعت مطالعه ادبیات ، سه ازمون متوالیه ادبیات رو منفی میزنه  :Yahoo (21):  

همه رو هم جواب میده منتهی غلط  :Yahoo (21):  خودم برگام ریخته

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_انقدر گند زددم که نگو این ازمون پایین ترین ترازمو اوردم حتی پایین تر از ترازای سال گذشتم_

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir1376


داداشم مرزهای ر.یدن تو ادبیات رو جا به جا کرده 

با روزانه 1.5 ساعت مطالعه ادبیات ، سه ازمون متوالیه ادبیات رو منفی میزنه  

همه رو هم جواب میده منتهی غلط  خودم برگام ریخته


این دیگه با هیچی کارش حل نمیشه بجز داداش منتظری 

نمیدونم کجاشو مشکل داره ولی مثلا اگه قرابت نمیزنه بگو قرابت منتظریو دانلود کنه به حالت فیلم سینمایی تخمه بیاره پاش بشکنه ببینه مطمئنم بهتر میشه.*

----------


## amir1376

> *
> این دیگه با هیچی کارش حل نمیشه بجز داداش منتظری 
> 
> نمیدونم کجاشو مشکل داره ولی مثلا اگه قرابت نمیزنه بگو قرابت منتظریو دانلود کنه به حالت فیلم سینمایی تخمه بیاره پاش بشکنه ببینه مطمئنم بهتر میشه.*


من خودم خیلی ادبیات شاهین زاد رو دوست دارم و باهاش حال میکنم هرچند ادبیاتم خوبه ولی کلا تدریسش رو خیلی قبول دارم 

دیگه قراره با داداشم با هم اونو بنویسیم بلکه یه تکونی بخوره 

ولی به این قرابت منتظری هم فکر میکنم  :Yahoo (35):  شاید روش جواب داد

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir1376



من خودم خیلی ادبیات شاهین زاد رو دوست دارم و باهاش حال میکنم هرچند ادبیاتم خوبه ولی کلا تدریسش رو خیلی قبول دارم 

دیگه قراره با داداشم با هم اونو بنویسیم بلکه یه تکونی بخوره 

ولی به این قرابت منتظری هم فکر میکنم  شاید روش جواب داد


منتظری داداشش (اسمشو هی قاطی میکنم) یه حال ادبی خاصی داره مثل کسیه که 4 تا بطری هایپو رد بول با هم خورده خیلی پر انرژی درس میده از طرفی شور ادبی رو منتقل میکنه به آدم
شاهین زاد من یادم زمان ما یه دی وی دی آفبا داد که خیلی ناقص بود (یه جورایی انگار مجبورش میکردن درس بده) از طرفی کتاباشم زیاد جالب نبود بجز لغاتش که خوب بود حالا رو نمیدونم ولی داداشت بیشتر نیاز به شور ادبی داره تا قاعده مندی شاهین زاد و تدریسش.*

----------


## amir1376

> *
> منتظری داداشش (اسمشو هی قاطی میکنم) یه حال ادبی خاصی داره مثل کسیه که 4 تا بطری هایپو رد بول با هم خورده خیلی پر انرژی درس میده از طرفی شور ادبی رو منتقل میکنه به آدم
> شاهین زاد من یادم زمان ما یه دی وی دی آفبا داد که خیلی ناقص بود (یه جورایی انگار مجبورش میکردن درس بده) از طرفی کتاباشم زیاد جالب نبود بجز لغاتش که خوب بود حالا رو نمیدونم ولی داداشت بیشتر نیاز به شور ادبی داره تا قاعده مندی شاهین زاد و تدریسش.*


اره اینم حرفیه
میرم یه چک میکنم منتظری رو ببینم چیه اصن
ولی خودم با شاهین زاد خیلی اوکی ام...مخصوصا دستورش خیلی برام خوبه

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir1376



اره اینم حرفیه
میرم یه چک میکنم منتظری رو ببینم چیه اصن
ولی خودم با شاهین زاد خیلی اوکی ام...مخصوصا دستورش خیلی برام خوبه


تو همه زمینه ها لغت و املا و قرابت و کمی هم ارایه ---» منتظری خوبه 
تو زمینه آرایه و دستور ---» شاهین زاد بهتره اگه روال باشه حال. احوالش و کامل درس بده
تو زمینه جمع بندی هم شاهین و یکتا هر دو عملکرد خوبی دارن هر چند هیچ همایش ادبیاتی بار علمی ک خود آدم تو خونه ادبیات بخونه و تست بزنه رو نداره


عبدل هم فقط کتاباش (به ویژه قرابتش که خیلی تپله) خوبه تدریسش به درد استراحتای بین درسی میخوره که قشنگ چای رو بریزی پاهارو بدی بالا بشینی گوش بدی به حرفاش و یکمم بخندی
سبطی هم تدریسش .... (بیخیال) کتابشم چون خودش ننوشته کمی خوبه ولی بیشتر وقت تلف کردنه مطالعه مثلا کتاب قرابتش و واسه اکثریت نتیجه عکس میده**
یه جوون برنایی بود فک کنم توکل (یا توکلی) اونم دستور رو خیلی جالب یاد میداد فک نکنم الان باشه شایدم هست..*

----------


## ahmadreza9001

خدا رو شکر همه اینقد باهوش و درسخون شدن که آزمون جمعبندی پایه رو 90 و 100 میزنن!
فیزیک 1 درست شد حالا باید برم سراغ یازدهم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> منتظری داداشش (اسمشو هی قاطی میکنم) یه حال ادبی خاصی داره مثل کسیه که 4 تا بطری هایپو رد بول با هم خورده خیلی پر انرژی درس میده از طرفی شور ادبی رو منتقل میکنه به آدم
> شاهین زاد من یادم زمان ما یه دی وی دی آفبا داد که خیلی ناقص بود (یه جورایی انگار مجبورش میکردن درس بده) از طرفی کتاباشم زیاد جالب نبود بجز لغاتش که خوب بود حالا رو نمیدونم ولی داداشت بیشتر نیاز به شور ادبی داره تا قاعده مندی شاهین زاد و تدریسش.*



خب شعور ادبی یه دبه عرق سگی میطلبه که پر بگشایی و عارف عرفان شوی / 


داش امیر شما یه منبر بخر یه دبه می . بده به برادر گرام بگو می بخور منبر بسوزان درصد عالی بزن  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> زیستشو بزن =/ بنظرم این سری خوب بود :/ البته سخت بود یکم ولی بزنش :/


با کمال احترام اصن استاندارد تیپ کنکورم نداشت . 70 درصد سوالات جای خالی بود . ! مگه فقط کنکور جای خالیه؟ 

از طرفی سلیقه زیاد درگیرش بود . صد تومن میدادم همون خیلی سبز بنجور رو بزنم به جای این شرووری که داده بود

----------


## amir1376

> با کمال احترام اصن استاندارد تیپ کنکورم نداشت . 70 درصد سوالات جای خالی بود . ! مگه فقط کنکور جای خالیه؟ 
> 
> از طرفی سلیقه زیاد درگیرش بود . صد تومن میدادم همون خیلی سبز بنجور رو بزنم به جای این شرووری که داده بود


نزنید تورو خدا این خزعبلات بازار رو

لایوهای رضا امیر رو می بینم لذت میبرم از زیست
یه طوری به کتاب نگاه میکنه حس میکنم طراح کنکوره 
خودش میگه میخوام امسال یه طوری این لایوها رو بترکونم بعد کنکور هرکی ندیده دو دستی بزنه تو سرش  :Yahoo (20):  
جالب اینه حرفاش هیچ سود مالی ای هم برای خودش نداره...تازه کار هم نیس که ادم بگه داره خودشو معروف میکنه طرف 27 ساله تو بهترین مدارس تهران درس میده

----------


## Mohamad_R

> نزنید تورو خدا این خزعبلات بازار رو
> 
> لایوهای رضا امیر رو می بینم لذت میبرم از زیست
> یه طوری به کتاب نگاه میکنه حس میکنم طراح کنکوره 
> خودش میگه میخوام امسال یه طوری این لایوها رو بترکونم بعد کنکور هرکی ندیده دو دستی بزنه تو سرش  
> جالب اینه حرفاش هیچ سود مالی ای هم برای خودش نداره...تازه کار هم نیس که ادم بگه داره خودشو معروف میکنه طرف 27 ساله تو بهترین مدارس تهران درس میده



امروز یاد جرف شما افتادم که به نقل از امیر میگفتی گزینه های غلط کنکور خیلی غلطه . امروز اصن 2 ساعت طول میکشید بفهمی این طراح لنتی قلمچی که معلومه هنوز خودش دانشجویه جمله بندیش چی میخواد . اما حاجی سوالات مسئله خوب بود . 

فیزیک هم شورش رو دارورده قلم . اخه لامصب 30 سوال کنکور 20 تاش بگیم سخت میشه لاقل 5 تاش معمولی میدن . احمق بازیا چیه اخه

----------


## Mahdis79

> *
> تو همه زمینه ها لغت و املا و قرابت و کمی هم ارایه ---» منتظری خوبه 
> تو زمینه آرایه و دستور ---» شاهین زاد بهتره اگه روال باشه حال. احوالش و کامل درس بده
> تو زمینه جمع بندی هم شاهین و یکتا هر دو عملکرد خوبی دارن هر چند هیچ همایش ادبیاتی بار علمی ک خود آدم تو خونه ادبیات بخونه و تست بزنه رو نداره
> 
> 
> عبدل هم فقط کتاباش (به ویژه قرابتش که خیلی تپله) خوبه تدریسش به درد استراحتای بین درسی میخوره که قشنگ چای رو بریزی پاهارو بدی بالا بشینی گوش بدی به حرفاش و یکمم بخندی
> سبطی هم تدریسش .... (بیخیال) کتابشم چون خودش ننوشته کمی خوبه ولی بیشتر وقت تلف کردنه مطالعه مثلا کتاب قرابتش و واسه اکثریت نتیجه عکس میده**
> یه جوون برنایی بود فک کنم توکل (یا توکلی) اونم دستور رو خیلی جالب یاد میداد فک نکنم الان باشه شایدم هست..*


منم دستور زبان مشکل دارم 
از کجا میتونم تدریس شاهین زاد رو بگیرم؟

----------


## amir1376

> امروز یاد جرف شما افتادم که به نقل از امیر میگفتی گزینه های غلط کنکور خیلی غلطه . امروز اصن 2 ساعت طول میکشید بفهمی این طراح لنتی قلمچی که معلومه هنوز خودش دانشجویه جمله بندیش چی میخواد . اما حاجی سوالات مسئله خوب بود . 
> 
> فیزیک هم شورش رو دارورده قلم . اخه لامصب 30 سوال کنکور 20 تاش بگیم سخت میشه لاقل 5 تاش معمولی میدن . احمق بازیا چیه اخه


من فیزیکش رو زدم سوال سخت زیاد داشت البته بیشتر وقت گیر بودن تا سخت
شیمیش خوب بود بنظرم 
ریاضی معمولی
زیست هم که ...  :Yahoo (20): 

یه سوال ادبیات جالب هم از استفهام انکاری داشت که طراحش سبطی بود  :Yahoo (21):  جالب بود

----------


## zhi.a

> با کمال احترام اصن استاندارد تیپ کنکورم نداشت . 70 درصد سوالات جای خالی بود . ! مگه فقط کنکور جای خالیه؟ 
> 
> از طرفی سلیقه زیاد درگیرش بود . صد تومن میدادم همون خیلی سبز بنجور رو بزنم به جای این شرووری که داده بود


نگفتم استاندارد کنکور بود
گفتم ارزش زدن داره. بله خب مسلمه ک خیلی با سبک سوالای کنکور فرق داشت اما سوالایی ک ارزش دیدن داشته باشه رو هم داشت
زیاد سخت نگیرین. برا زیست همه ازمونای همه موسسات سلیقه ای زیاد دارن :/ خب شخص به شخص متفاوته ولی خب من ترجیح میدم ک این تفاوتا و اختلاف نظرا و سلیقه ها رو الان ببینم ک اگ ی روز کنکورم اینطوری شد( کی میدونه =/ هرچیزی ممکنه) بتونم تصمیم گیری کنم

----------


## zhi.a

> من فیزیکش رو زدم سوال سخت زیاد داشت البته بیشتر وقت گیر بودن تا سخت
> شیمیش خوب بود بنظرم 
> ریاضی معمولی
> زیست هم که ... 
> 
> یه سوال ادبیات جالب هم از استفهام انکاری داشت که طراحش سبطی بود  جالب بود


الان 3 ازمونه سبطی هر سری ی سوال عجیب غریب میده اصن دهن سرویس کن ://
من خودم ارادت خاصی ب ایشون دارم ولی خو این چ سوالاییه میاری :32:

----------


## amir1376

> نگفتم استاندارد کنکور بود
> گفتم ارزش زدن داره. بله خب مسلمه ک خیلی با سبک سوالای کنکور فرق داشت اما سوالایی ک ارزش دیدن داشته باشه رو هم داشت
> زیاد سخت نگیرین. برا زیست همه ازمونای همه موسسات سلیقه ای زیاد دارن :/ خب شخص به شخص متفاوته ولی خب من ترجیح میدم ک این تفاوتا و اختلاف نظرا و سلیقه ها رو الان ببینم ک اگ ی روز کنکورم اینطوری شد( کی میدونه =/ هرچیزی ممکنه) بتونم تصمیم گیری کنم


ایشالا که این مدل سوالا برات سود داشته باشه و نتیجه بگیری باهاشون

----------


## Mohamad_R

> من فیزیکش رو زدم سوال سخت زیاد داشت البته بیشتر وقت گیر بودن تا سخت
> شیمیش خوب بود بنظرم 
> ریاضی معمولی
> زیست هم که ... 
> 
> یه سوال ادبیات جالب هم از استفهام انکاری داشت که طراحش سبطی بود  جالب بود



سرجلسه حدس زدم مال اونه . اونم برا خودش یه جو گیره . سوال میده انگار خودش حالیش میشه + ما هم دکتری ادبیات فارسی و حافظ پژوهی داریم

----------


## amir1376

> سرجلسه حدس زدم مال اونه . اونم برا خودش یه جو گیره . سوال میده انگار خودش حالیش میشه + ما هم دکتری ادبیات فارسی و حافظ پژوهی داریم


حالا سوال هیچی...پاسخش برام قانع کننده نبود واقعا 
ازمون ازمایشی ها شده یه جا واسه جولان دادن امسال این بشر کلا

----------


## indomitable

*سلام بچها ازمون ۱۴ فروردین رتبه و تراز رو برای من نشون نمیده فقط درصده،برای شماهم همینطوره؟*

----------


## zhi.a

> *سلام بچها ازمون ۱۴ فروردین رتبه و تراز رو برای من نشون نمیده فقط درصده،برای شماهم همینطوره؟*


برا من کارنامه کامله
رتبه و تراز داره

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

بروبچس کوجایین بیاین بالا

----------


## happy-moon

سلام بر دوستان عزیز دلم 

ایشالله آزمون به کامتون بوده باشه 

از یه طرف حس می کنم خیلی خوب دادم
از یه طرفم حس میکنم خیییلی خراب کردم

من که فعلا  تو یه ابهام ترسناکی گیر کردم

----------


## Hisen

*زیست قلمچی رسما داره از چهارچوب کتاب درسی خارج میشه . 

-یازدهم قلمچی*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> سلام بر دوستان عزیز دلم ایشالله آزمون به کامتون بوده باشه از یه طرف حس می کنم خیلی خوب دادماز یه طرفم حس میکنم خیییلی خراب کردممن که فعلا  تو یه ابهام ترسناکی گیر کردم


دقیقا مث منی ،ولی من هر وقت حس میکنم خوب زدم ،۱۸۰ درجه برعکس میشه

----------


## zhi.a

> دقیقا مث منی ،ولی من هر وقت حس میکنم خوب زدم ،۱۸۰ درجه برعکس میشه


دقیقنننننننننن :/
ولی من هر وقت هم ک احساس میکنم خوب دادم بازم گند زدم :/
کلن تحت هر شرایطی گند میزنم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

من زود تموم کردم ،بعد داشتم اعتبار سنجی رو میزدم واس خاطر دودیقه رفتم پردازش دوم
کارنامه پردازش دوم نمیدونی کی میاد؟

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

امروز یکم بهتر بود ،اون ریدنگ زبان ،مرجع ضمیر کدومو زدی‌؟

----------


## zhi.a

> امروز یکم بهتر بود ،اون ریدنگ زبان ،مرجع ضمیر کدومو زدی‌؟


متن اولیه؟
هرچند من زبانم درصدش نابود شده بهتره اصن حرف نزنم-_______- :Yahoo (20):

----------


## AmirReza400

سلام
یه در خواست دارم از عوامل کانون کلن اعتبار سنجی بدن از دفعه بعد من چون این بار خودم این بار تراز ناجورم رو از اونجا گرفتم حداقل خدایی اختلاف فیزیک رو نگاه  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (21): 

یه سوالی هم از باتجربه های انجمن و افرادی که کنکور دادن و الان دانشجو هستن داشتم اینکه 3 تا ازمون باقی تا ازمونهای جامع رو به صورت ازمونی شرکت کنم یا خونه بزنم سوالاشو ( چون کلن از فردا میرم واسه فاز جمع بندی جامع؟)))))))ممنون

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> متن اولیه؟هرچند من زبانم درصدش نابود شده بهتره اصن حرف نزنم-_______-


اره اولیو میگم

----------


## ahmadreza9001

عربی جابجا وارد نکردی عاشقی یادت بره!

----------


## .ehaam.

> سلام
> یه در خواست دارم از عوامل کانون کلن اعتبار سنجی بدن از دفعه بعد من چون این بار خودم این بار تراز ناجورم رو از اونجا گرفتم حداقل خدایی اختلاف فیزیک رو نگاه 
> 
> یه سوالی هم از باتجربه های انجمن و افرادی که کنکور دادن و الان دانشجو هستن داشتم اینکه 3 تا ازمون باقی تا ازمونهای جامع رو به صورت ازمونی شرکت کنم یا خونه بزنم سوالاشو ( چون کلن از فردا میرم واسه فاز جمع بندی جامع؟)))))))ممنون



*سلام تبریک میگم...درصدات خیلی عالیه...انشاالله بهترین رشته رو بیاری....جمع بندی رو چجوری انجام میدی؟؟؟من خودم تو فاز جمع بندی ام گفتم ببینم شما چطور قراره شروع کنی؟؟*

----------


## venus.-.

ببخشید یه سوال الان که غیرحضوریه آزمون ها به نظرتون چندتا به ترازمون اضافه کنیم؟
#موقت

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> ببخشید یه سوال الان که غیرحضوریه آزمون ها به نظرتون چندتا به ترازمون اضافه کنیم؟
> #موقت


به نظرم اضافه کردن کار غلطه. هیچ معیار دقیق و نسبتا دقیقی نیست که شما بدونی باید چندتا اضافه کنی‌. نکته بدتر هم اینه که کاهش تراز تعادل نداره. یعنی یه آزمون اون چنلی که کلید میذاره از کسی استفاده می‌کنه که ریاضیش خوبه شیمیش بده. تراز شیمی از ریاضی میاد بالاتر. درحالی که شاید شیمی آسون‌تر باشه حتی!
یا بی‌خیال تراز بشین یا تجزیه تحلیلاتون رو روی همین ترازا انجام بدین چون معادل کردن تراز ضررش بیشتر از نفعشه

----------


## Urchin

من بعد از چند ماه، دوباره قلمچی رو شروع کردم.... ولی نمی دونستم اعتبار سنجی داریم :/ آزمونم ساعت ۱۲ تموم شد؛ پایانو زدم و خلاص...‌
کاظم ایشالا ذلیل شی به حق پنج تن...

----------


## indomitable

*این سوالات دسته دوم کجان چرا من نمیبینمشون؟؟؟؟:/*

----------


## venus.-.

> *این سوالات دسته دوم کجان چرا من نمیبینمشون؟؟؟؟:/*


سوالات دسته دوم تو پی دی اف نیستن...همون قسمت ورود به ازمون باید دونه دونه بزنین تا برسین بهشون

----------


## Manchester

خب... چه کردید؟؟

----------


## Un limited

_ ..._

----------


## Mohamad_R

*دوستان شیمی الیش چطور بود؟ ارزش داره نگا بندازم یا مثل همیشه چرت مطلق؟*

----------


## Un limited

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R


دوستان شیمی الیش چطور بود؟ ارزش داره نگا بندازم یا مثل همیشه چرت مطلق؟


شیمی  
پارسالم یادمه وقتی پای مسائل و ترکیبات کربن دار میارن وسط طراحا یجوری **** میشن ..._

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Un limited




شیمی  
پارسالم یادمه وقتی پای مسائل و ترکیبات کربن دار میارن وسط طراحا یجوری **** میشن ... 




واقعا سخت بود؟ ! اگه سخته هوس کردم بزنم*

----------


## happy-moon

> *دوستان شیمی الیش چطور بود؟ ارزش داره نگا بندازم یا مثل همیشه چرت مطلق؟*



به نظرم بد نبود
البته تو سایت کانون خیلی ها می گفتن سخت بود

----------


## zhi.a

با احتساب اعتبار سنجی 50 تا شیمی زدیم =/////////

----------


## zhi.a

> *
> 
> 
> 
> واقعا سخت بود؟ ! اگه سخته هوس کردم بزنم*


شیمی پایه رو بزن کیف کن  :Yahoo (4):  سنگین بود سوالاش

----------


## Un limited

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R






واقعا سخت بود؟ ! اگه سخته هوس کردم بزنم


__
ترکیبی مقاطع مخروطی :/_

----------


## zhi.a

> _
> 
> فایل پیوست 97300
> ترکیبی مقاطع مخروطی_


اینو دیدم سر جلسه ی لبخندی زدم ک کل دندونام مشخص شد  :Yahoo (4):  بعدش خیلی شیک ی خط بزرگ کشیدم روش رفتم بعدی  :Yahoo (4): )))

----------


## Manchester

> _
> 
> فایل پیوست 97300
> ترکیبی مقاطع مخروطی_


من اینو گزینه ۲ زدم.... خدا خودش رحم کنه :/
عاشق ساختار سه بعدیش شدم :/

----------


## Mohamad_R

*خب سر انگشتی یه نگاه انداختم ، چند سوال شیمی واقعا ارزشمند بود . و متاسفانه سوالی مثل ترکیب با فلوئور با سومین خانواده الکن واقعا بچه بازی بود .  





محشر! سوالی که رنگ بوی کنکور پسا 95 رو میده! به به ، اگر 10 هزار تومن داشتم شرط میبستم که احتمالا 1400 خواهیم دیدش 



تیپ جدیدی نیست اما رنگ بوی خود کنکور 99 رو میده! نداشتیم بیاین بزنین درگوشم! دوستانی که تست رو نزدید یحتمل تست پای ثابت شیمی آلی نظام جدید رو نزدین با احتساب اینکه 99 هم بود 1400 هم شاید باشه 
*

----------


## Manchester

> *خب سر انگشتی یه نگاه انداختم ، چند سوال شیمی واقعا ارزشمند بود . و متاسفانه سوالی مثل ترکیب با فلوئور با سومین خانواده الکن واقعا بچه بازی بود .  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> محشر! سوالی که رنگ بوی کنکور پسا 95 رو میده! به به ، اگر 10 هزار تومن داشتم شرط میبستم که احتمالا 1400 خواهیم دیدش 
> 
> 
> ...


این آزمون شیمی پایه سوالای جالبش کم نبود... حتما یه نگاه بنداز

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Manchester


این آزمون شیمی پایه ش سوال جالب زیاد داشت... حتما یه نگاه بنداز


دارم حل میکنم اره دوازدهمش هم خوبه*

----------


## Manchester

بچه ها کلید رو کی میذارن رو سایت؟ :/ دارم نیمه جون میشم..

ریاضیش رو چطور دیدین؟

----------


## zhi.a

> بچه ها کلید رو کی میذارن رو سایت؟ :/ دارم نیمه جون میشم..
> 
> ریاضیش رو چطور دیدین؟


کلیدا ک 4 میاد :/ کارنامش زودتر میاد
ریاضیش اسون بود. البته من کلن مقاطع رو اشکال دارم خودم :/ هنو باش اوکی نشدم ولی درکل ریاضیش نسبت ب بقیه اتصاصیا اسونتر بود

----------


## Manchester

> کلیدا ک 4 میاد :/ کارنامش زودتر میاد
> ریاضیش اسون بود. البته من کلن مقاطع رو اشکال دارم خودم :/ هنو باش اوکی نشدم ولی درکل ریاضیش نسبت ب بقیه اتصاصیا اسونتر بود


منم دردم همینه :/ مبحثش آسون بود میترسم خوب نزده باشم و بقیه خیلی خوب زده باشن و ترازم پایین بیاد :/

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

اقا ناموسا این اعتبار سنجی اخرش ،ادمو می......ن اینکه بلد نباشی نه ،حوصله نداری اخر ازمون نیم مول گلوکزم تو مغزت نمونده  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

ناموسا  جایزه اسون ترین سوالاش میرسه ب ریدینگ اول زبان

----------


## Manchester

کارنامه م اومد :/ شیمی دو با ۹۰ درصد داده ۶۸۰۰ :/ انقد شیمیتون خوبه لنتیا؟:/

----------


## Manchester

بچه ها یه ندایی چیزی بدین بفهمیم زنده این :/

پ.ن: مرگ بر نیمسال دوم که هرچی می کشیم از دست همین قسمت و مبحث هاست : (

----------


## Un limited

_
 اعلام حیات_

----------


## Manchester

> _
>  اعلام حیات_


نفس بکش دادا  :Yahoo (4): 
مهم نیس... آزمون بدی نبود در کل...

یه سوال
وقتی کارنامه ها بروز رسانی میشه، به ترازمون اضافه نمیشه؟ : (
 @Wonderland@ 
ممنون ازتون : (
آدم قشنگ اعتماد به نفسش شتک میشه با این وضعیت ترازا : (

----------


## Un limited

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Manchester


نفس بکش دادا 
مهم نیس... آزمون بدی نبود در کل...

یه سوال
وقتی کارنامه ها بروز رسانی میشه، به ترازمون اضافه نمیشه؟ : (


کم نشه شانس آوردیم ... :/_

----------


## granger

> *
> 
> فایل پیوست 97302
> 
> *


بچه ها این سوال رو تو چند دقیقه جواب میدین؟

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Manchester


نفس بکش دادا 
مهم نیس... آزمون بدی نبود در کل...

یه سوال
وقتی کارنامه ها بروز رسانی میشه، به ترازمون اضافه نمیشه؟ : (
 @Wonderland@ 
ممنون ازتون : (
آدم قشنگ اعتماد به نفسش شتک میشه با این وضعیت ترازا : (


خواهش می کنم
از سطح آزمون امروز اطلاع ندارم ولی ترازها رو غیر منطقی کم میده،جدید هم نیست،امسال تقریبا ۹۰ درصد آزمون های قلم این طور بود
هدف از آزمون دادن طبیعتا گرفتن این تراز نیست که بخوایم براش ناراحت یا خوشحال بشیم
باید با مقایسه دو هفته ای که خوندیم با درصدها،تعداد غ و نزده و...متوجه اشکالات کارمون بشیم تا بتونیم رفعشون کنیم
مشکلات مدیریت زمانی،شک کردن ها و...باید به دقت بررسی بشن و بتونیم راه حل های منطقی برای رفع هر کدوم پیدا کنیم
دروسی که کم زدیم،چرا؟مشکل سر جلسه بوده یا مطالعه؟کدوم بخش لازمه بازم کار کنیم؟*

----------


## ahmadreza9001

ذکر امروز: سی و سه مرتبه الموت للفیزیک؛ سی و سه مرتبه یا شیمی آلی آتنا فی الدنیا تراز؛ سی و چهار مرتبه چه خبرتونه؟ چه خبرتونه؟[attach=co
[/

----------


## rz1

*
عاشق شیمی دهم و فیزیک دوازدهمم

چطوری ب مامانم اینو بدم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## moi

> *
> عاشق شیمی دهم و فیزیک دوازدهمم
> 
> چطوری ب مامانم اینو بدم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


من پارسال آزمونای گاج رو میدادم،هربارهم کلی ناله میکردم سخته،غیر استانداره درمقایسه با قلمچی.ولی موقع کنکور یه حسن که داشت این بود سورپرایز نشدم باسوالات ،انگار دوباره داشتم یکی از آزمونای گاج رو میدادم

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط moi


من پارسال آزمونای گاج رو میدادم،هربارهم کلی ناله میکردم سخته،غیر استانداره درمقایسه با قلمچی.ولی موقع کنکور یه حسن که داشت این بود سورپرایز نشدم باسوالات ،انگار دوباره داشتم یکی از آزمونای گاج رو میدادم


اره نسبتا شبیه ب کنکور بودن..اما من پارسال درست جامعا ندادم : (
ببین معمولا میگن شیمی سخت میده!!!اما الان شیمی 12 من میکرو دارم!!!کپییییییی پیسسسسسستتتت!!!*

----------


## high-flown

> *
> عاشق شیمی دهم و فیزیک دوازدهمم
> 
> چطوری ب مامانم اینو بدم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




ایول آبجی 
ادامه بده

----------


## high-flown

> ذکر امروز: سی و سه مرتبه الموت للفیزیک؛ سی و سه مرتبه یا شیمی آلی آتنا فی الدنیا تراز؛ سی و چهار مرتبه چه خبرتونه؟ چه خبرتونه؟[attach=co
> [/


این درصداواین تراز؟
یاخدا

----------


## high-flown

> شما 90 زدی 6800 داده من شیمی یازدهم ریاضی رو 100 زدم تراز 6800 داده


یادش بخیرزمانی که90میزدی 7800میداد

----------


## high-flown

دورازشوخی یه چی بگم
ول کنین داستان ترازو
یه دوست داشتم ترازش5800میشدولی ادامه میداد
یه همشهری داشت ترازش6500شد مایوس بود
اولی داروسازی دومی پشت کنکور

----------


## Mahsak

اولین باره دارم یه جایی جواب میدم .
تراز :6579 
که نسبت به درصدا خیلی کم بود  :Yahoo (35):  
بازم ادامه می دیم ,طوری نیست  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Fawzi

> کارنامه م اومد :/ شیمی دو با ۹۰ درصد داده ۶۸۰۰ :/ انقد شیمیتون خوبه لنتیا؟:/
> فایل پیوست 97305
> فایل پیوست 97306


چ کردی 
جون بابا :Yahoo (4): 
ستایش میکنم‌تلاشتو *_* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## happy-moon

سلام 

چطورین ؟؟
آزمون به کام بود؟؟

----------


## .miracle.

سلام . روزتون بخیر. امروز به همه بیشتر تراز داده بود؟ من ترازم نسبت به قبل خیلی بیشتر شده. شک کردم گفتم ببینم برای همه اینطوره یا نه. ممنونم

----------


## happy-moon

> سلام . روزتون بخیر. امروز به همه بیشتر تراز داده بود؟ من ترازم نسبت به قبل خیلی بیشتر شده. شک کردم گفتم ببینم برای همه اینطوره یا نه. ممنونم



سلام عزیزم
آره امروز تراز بالا داده بود

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_گویا امروز ققلم چی دفترچه چاپ و توزیع نکرده اینجوری تو کلید درست کردن موندن بعضی کانالا منم فردا قلم چی رو میزنم سوالاشو امروز سنجشو شرکت کردم دیگه وقت قلم نرسید_

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> سلام . روزتون بخیر. امروز به همه بیشتر تراز داده بود؟ من ترازم نسبت به قبل خیلی بیشتر شده. شک کردم گفتم ببینم برای همه اینطوره یا نه. ممنونم


اخه امروز مباحثش جزع پاشنه اشیل بچه هاست

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

up

----------


## sepehr_a

میتونم بگم سخت ترین آزمونی رو دیدم که از کانون دیدم امروز.اگه مثل امروز سوال بدن تو کنکور قطعا بازم هیچ.! :15: 
دینی عربی(البته عربی 99 آسون بود اینم اونقد وحشتناک نبود) ریاضی و ادبیات و به خصوص زیست خیلی سخت تر از 99..فیزیک در یک سطح شاید کمی بالاتر و شیمی زبان هم کمی ساده تر که البته بازم سخت بودن..!
این چه زیست و دینی ای بود :Yahoo (12):

----------


## sepehr_a

> واقعا سخت بود ؟ فکر کنم من قوی شدم من بعنوان یازدهمی دادم قسمت دهم یازدهمش خوب بود


من رشته تجربی رو گفتم حقیقتش از رشته شما(ریاضی) اطلاعی ندارم ولی فکر کنم عمومی مشترک بوده اگه اشتباه نکنم

----------


## sepehr_a

> عمومی و شیمی مشترک بود


شیمی مشترک نیست میتونید سوالا رو ببینیددانلود آزمون 21 خرداد 1400 قلمچی (جامع دوم) - کنکور

----------


## happy-moon

خدا به داد کنکورمون برسه :Yahoo (12):

----------


## happy-moon

چطور بود دوستان؟

خودم اختصاصی رو خوب  زدم 
ولی عمومی رو بدجوری خراب کردم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## amir7370

منم عمومیا افتضاح اختصاصیا خوب کلا ازمون وحشتناکی بود

----------


## .miracle.

برای من که دینی فاجعه بود. من در آزمون های سه روز یکبار بین ۵۰ تا ۸۰ دینی جواب میدادم ایندفعه در کمال ناباوری منفی شد!!!!! بقیه درس ها بد نبودند اما گویا زیست طولانی بوده. فیزیک هم که مثل همیشه...

----------


## .miracle.

دوست عزیز برای بچه های کنکوری که فقط وقت دارند در عرض ۱ ماه کل مطالبی که در این سه سال خوندندرو جمع کنند فکر کنم خیلی اذیت کننده باشه. وگرنه خواندن ۱ پایه راحت تر هست
البته باز هم نظر منه

----------


## Stanley_Kubrick

دوستان عزیز
می خوام تراز حسباب کنم برای خودم
بچه ها کسی از کارنامه امروزه اش نمیزاره ؟ 
ممنون می شم

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> دوستان عزیزمی خوام تراز حسباب کنم برای خودمبچه ها کسی از کارنامه امروزه اش نمیزاره ؟ ممنون می شم


از این ب بعد برو تو بخش ازمون و میانگینو و انحراف معیار ازمونو خودشون میزارن و روش تراز حساب کردنم گذاشتن تو سایت کانون راحت میتونی حساب کنی

----------


## amir7370

اقای قلمچی دم کنکور این ازمونای وحشتناک چیه روحیه همه رو خراب میکنی

----------


## sepehr_a

> اقای قلمچی دم کنکور این ازمونای وحشتناک چیه روحیه همه رو خراب میکنی�������������  ����


من کنکور 99 رو هم نشستم تو شرایطش باورکنید مثلا ریاضیش یا عربی و دینی خیلی آسون تر از این آزمون یا آزمونا بودش !

----------


## .miracle.

سلام دوستان امیدوارم آزمون خوبی رو پشت سر گذاشته باشید. سطح سوالات زیست امروز چطور بود به نظرتون؟

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Newsha.ma


سلام دوستان امیدوارم آزمون خوبی رو پشت سر گذاشته باشید. سطح سوالات زیست امروز چطور بود به نظرتون؟


سسخت بود یکم ولی خوب بنظرم اازمون معقولی بود من ریاضی و عربی اذیتم کرد مخصوصاا ریاضی که نقطه قوتم بود ولی افتضاح شد درصدم_

----------


## scorpion2020

دوستان کارنامه شما اومده ؟من پردازش دوم باید میومد اما هنوز نیومده

----------


## sepehr_a

> _
> سسخت بود یکم ولی خوب بنظرم اازمون معقولی بود من ریاضی و عربی اذیتم کرد مخصوصاا ریاضی که نقطه قوتم بود ولی افتضاح شد درصدم_


جالبه همه گفتیم ریاضی سخت بود حتی تو سایت کانون بچه ها ولی گذاشته یک واحد آسانتر از حد انتظار و تراز هم خیلی بد داده :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط sepehr_a


جالبه همه گفتیم ریاضی سخت بود حتی تو سایت کانون بچه ها ولی گذاشته یک واحد آسانتر از حد انتظار و تراز هم خیلی بد داده


دقیقا از همین تعجب میکنم ریاضی رو گذاشته اسون ترین درس دقیقا باا کدوم منطقپنجاه درصد از ازمون قبل درصدم اومده پاایین تو ریاضی_

----------


## Negar_81

اتفاقا ریاضی کانون به نظرم اسون ترین و نرمال ترین و کنکوری ترین درسشه....و واقعا سوال های کنکور های گذشته اس همش

----------


## Manchester

چرا عکس کارنامه م آپ نممیشه :/

----------


## _pouya

دوستان محض اطلاع بگم این ازمون قلم چی تقریبا 10 هزار نفر تا ساعت یازده جوابارو وارد کرده بودن دیگه بقیه بماند .....
البته چیز عجیبی هم نیست از مهر تا حالا همیشه تقلب زیادی توی ازمونای قلم چی بوده ولی نه تا این حد!!! این یکی دیگه ترکوند

----------


## Manchester

> دوستان محض اطلاع بگم این ازمون قلم چی تقریبا 10 هزار نفر تا ساعت یازده جوابارو وارد کرده بودن دیگه بقیه بماند .....
> البته چیز عجیبی هم نیست از مهر تا حالا همیشه تقلب زیادی توی ازمونای قلم چی بوده ولی نه تا این حد!!! این یکی دیگه ترکوند


من که دیگه محل سگم به ترازایی که کاظم میده نمیدم... ملاک درصداست

----------


## Manchester



----------


## Manchester

با این درصدا داده:
تراز اختصاصی 6400
عمومی 5800 ( ایشالا خدا بزنه تو کمرت کاظم)

توی این هفته باید رو دینی بیشتر کار کنم.... نمیخوام ببازم :/

----------


## sepehr_a

> 


فوق العادست درصداتون من که آزمون ندادم ولی یه نگاهی انداختم و از کامنتا معلومه سخت تر از 99 بوده
فقط یک چیزی چجوری نزدیک 4000 نفر ریاضی 80 به بالا زدن :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sepehr_a

> با این درصدا داده:
> تراز اختصاصی 6400
> عمومی 5800 ( ایشالا خدا بزنه تو کمرت کاظم)
> 
> توی این هفته باید رو دینی بیشتر کار کنم.... نمیخوام ببازم :/


یا حضرت :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13): من گفتم رفتید رو بالای 7200 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## matinaz

سخت ترین ازمون ریاضی و شیمی  کانون امروز بود بعد تعجب میکنم چطور بالای 70 زدن هر دورو :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Manchester

> فوق العادست درصداتون من که آزمون ندادم ولی یه نگاهی انداختم و از کامنتا معلومه سخت تر از 99 بوده
> فقط یک چیزی چجوری نزدیک 4000 نفر ریاضی 80 به بالا زدن


سخت تر از 99 نبود خدایی... ولی چرا عمومیش کمر شکن بود : (
برا منم عجیبه ولی خب حتی اگه بیشترشون هم تقلب کرده باشن، ریاضی قلمچی استاندارد تره نسبت به بقیه درساش و درجه سختیش هم کمتره... جالبیش اینجاست که اکثر کسایی که قلمچی رو 80 به بالا میزنن وقتی به ریاضی سنجش میرسن هنگ میکنن و رنج درصدا میاد رو 50-60 ... هرچند این آزمون سخت بود واقعا
درضمن درصدای عمومی کجاش فوق العادست؟ :/ حق ندارن زیر 70 باشن... 6 روز دیگه کنکوره ناسلامتی :/

----------


## sepehr_a

> با این درصدا داده:
> تراز اختصاصی 6400
> عمومی 5800 ( ایشالا خدا بزنه تو کمرت کاظم)
> 
> توی این هفته باید رو دینی بیشتر کار کنم.... نمیخوام ببازم :/


چقدر شرکت کرده بودن پردازش 1؟

----------


## sepehr_a

> سخت تر از 99 نبود خدایی... ولی چرا عمومیش کمر شکن بود : (
> برا منم عجیبه ولی خب حتی اگه بیشترشون هم تقلب کرده باشن، ریاضی قلمچی استاندارد تره نسبت به بقیه درساش و درجه سختیش هم کمتره... جالبیش اینجاست که اکثر کسایی که قلمچی رو 80 به بالا میزنن وقتی به ریاضی سنجش میرسن هنگ میکنن و رنج درصدا میاد رو 50-60 ... هرچند این آزمون سخت بود واقعا
> درضمن درصدای عمومی کجاش فوق العادست؟ :/ حق ندارن زیر 70 باشن... 6 روز دیگه کنکوره ناسلامتی :/


من اختصاصی رو گفتم طبیعتا!
وگرنه خب دینی خودم دو آزمون قبل 73 و 71 زدم

----------


## Manchester

> سخت ترین ازمون ریاضی و شیمی  کانون امروز بود بعد تعجب میکنم چطور بالای 70 زدن هر دورو


بقیه رو نمیدونم ولی نقطه قوت من از سال قبل این دوتا درس بود و همینا نذاشتن رتبه م افتضاح شه... ایشالا امسال بره بالاتر : )

----------


## Manchester

> من اختصاصی رو گفتم طبیعتا!
> وگرنه خب دینی خودم دو آزمون قبل 73 و 71 زدم


دهنت :/
درصدای دینی من واقعا جالب نیست... باید یه فکری براش بکنم... بنظرت تو یه هفته برای افزایش درصدم توی این درس چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Manchester

> چقدر شرکت کرده بودن پردازش 1؟



تعداد شرکت کننده ( گروه شما ) در این آزمون (تا آخرین پردازش)‌ : 35049 نفر

دلم میخواد درصدای رتبه 1 شهرمونو ببینم... فکر کنم بچه ها خیلی بالا زدن... چقد قوی ها زیاد شدن امسال :/

----------


## sepehr_a

> دهنت :/
> درصدای دینی من واقعا جالب نیست... باید یه فکری براش بکنم... بنظرت تو یه هفته برای افزایش درصدم توی این درس چیکار کنم؟


کنکور 99 بر عکس کنکور های قبلی ای که برگزار شد نشون داد که متن کتاب هم تو نظام جدید خیلی خیلی مهمه و تعداد سوالات آیات کم تر شده..روزی یک کتاب رو کامل کامل بخونید اصلا هم نگاه نکن که خب اینجاش متنه نمیاد و این چیزا ..من صبح پنجشنبه کنکور 99 پارسال هم سه تا کتاب رو خوندم :Yahoo (4):  و 70 زدم پارسال.

----------


## Manchester

> کنکور 99 بر عکس کنکور های قبلی ای که برگزار شد نشون داد که متن کتاب هم تو نظام جدید خیلی خیلی مهمه و تعداد سوالات آیات کم تر شده..روزی یک کتاب رو کامل کامل بخونید اصلا هم نگاه نکن که خب اینجاش متنه نمیاد و این چیزا ..من صبح پنجشنبه کنکور 99 پارسال هم سه تا کتاب رو خوندم و 70 زدم پارسال.


تو یه روز هفتاد زدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

such a woooowww

ولی سوالای سنجش رو ببینی همه ش آیه ست منم تمرکزم روی اونه بیشتر... ولی حالا که گفتی احتمالا بیشتر رو متن کار کنم

----------


## matinaz

از دینی مسه اسب می گرخم

----------


## Manchester

> از دینی مسه اسب می گرخم


می تو : ( 
جالبه دینی باعث افزایش دین و ایمان هم نمیشه... نمیدونم فاز این درس چیه واقعا :/

----------


## matinaz

شمایی که شیمی خوب زدی ؛ منم شیمیم خوبه ها یعنی در طوله سال هم تست زدم هم کتابو خوندم هم نکته تست زدم ولی نتیجم تو ازمونا خوب نمیشه مث همین ازمون برا این هفته اخر چی پیشنهاد میکنی؟

----------


## Manchester

> شمایی که شیمی خوب زدی ؛ منم شیمیم خوبه ها یعنی در طوله سال هم تست زدم هم کتابو خوندم هم نکته تست زدم ولی نتیجم تو ازمونا خوب نمیشه مث همین ازمون برا این هفته اخر چی پیشنهاد میکنی؟



سوالات آزمونای سنجش  و قلمچی رو خوب کار کن... درصدای منم نگاه نکن... از وقت فیزیک و زیست میزنم و خیلی وقتا وقت کم میارم
سوالای کنکور 99 خارج و داخل
موج آزمون همینا رو اگه بتونی اوکی کنی عالیه

----------


## sepehr_a

> تو یه روز هفتاد زدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> such a woooowww
> 
> ولی سوالای سنجش رو ببینی همه ش آیه ست منم تمرکزم روی اونه بیشتر... ولی حالا که گفتی احتمالا بیشتر رو متن کار کنم


نه  خونده بودم طول سال بالاخره ولی خب اینکه روز آخر درسی مثل دینی که فرار هستش رو خونده باشی و 24 ساعت بعدش بری امتحان بدی بهتر میزنی احتمالا و بیشتر یادت میاد

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> درصدای دینی من واقعا جالب نیست... باید یه فکری براش بکنم... بنظرت تو یه هفته برای افزایش درصدم توی این درس چیکار کنم؟



توی این مدت باقی مونده ، اگه بشینی متن کتاب رو بخونی خیلی درصدات فرق و پیشرفت نمیکنه
یه همایشی نکته تستی چیزی رو درطول هفته پارت بندی کن و آخر شبا یا توی تایمایی که اوکی ای بشین نگاه کن و بخشای مهمش که برات فرارن رو روی دور تند(سرعت پخش بالاتر)  چندبار بذار مرور بشه و دوباره نگاه کن (همزمان درکنارش بخشای مهم کتاب رو هم نگاه بنداز)
حداقل تا حدود بیست درصد باعث پیشرفتت میشه

----------


## amir7370

ازمون امروز شرکت نکردم اما سوالای ازمونو چک وحشتناک بود کاظم دم کنکور با این ازمونا هدفش چیه

----------


## Negar_81

درصدام کلی پیشرفت کرده اونوقت ترازم 200 تا اومد پایین :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Negar_81

> درصدام کلی پیشرفت کرده اونوقت ترازم 200 تا اومد پایین



*ادبیات 6 عربی 8 دینی 8 زبان6 ریاضی9 زیست7 فیزیک 5 شیمی7

*

----------


## Negar_81

> درصدام کلی پیشرفت کرده اونوقت ترازم 200 تا اومد پایین


*نرمال ترین درسش فقط ریاضیه که طی سه تا ازمون واقعا مشابه کنکور داده....اگر کسی رو سوال های کنکور کار کرده باشه 7 به بالا رو حتما میگیره...ولی وای از عربی و دینیش که چقد سخت بود...سر همه سوالاش شک داشتم...ادبیاتش به نسبت بهتر بود...فیزیک هم که من کلا شوتم اصلا*

----------


## Negar_81

*ازمون قبل با خیلی درصدای کمتر تراز 6500 بهم داد و نفر دوم شهر شدم...مهم اینه پیشرفت کرده درصدام و خودم راضی ام*

----------

